# dj's, post your latest mix here!



## DG

I archived the older thread...it had been started in 2003, 2 yrs ago 

assuming you have the capability, put up a link to your latest mix, or atleast attempt, so we can hear what you've been up to and let you know what we think!

if you don't have the capability, you can donload an ftp server, but the hell if i know how to work it. 

i'll try to get my latest on here, and, since i need to use an ftp server, i'll try and get some instructions. unless someone wants to save me the trouble (hint hint, nudge nudge).

For those that don't know... just 'right click' and hit 'save target as' on top of the Blue Links listed below....


----------



## DG

There were tons of broken links in the older thread & I decided for the sake of cleanliness...to archive the other thread so it is still viewable and what not but we now have a fresh clean one!

Post away!


----------



## allan51

Good call, that other one... while valuable, was a mess. 

new mixes asap!


----------



## Code~613

nice one!


----------



## autopilot

*House: "Latin Jam"*

*Latin Jam*

click here to download.

Genre: Latin-flavored House

Total Running Time: 1 hour, 16 minutes, 47 seconds

TRACKLISTING:
01. Colorado - Mueve (0:00)
02. Disco Darlings - It's A Privilege (5:36)
03. Mambana - Libre (Axwell Vocal Mix) (12:46)
04. Rasmus Faber - Get Over Here (Miami Re-edit) (18:42)
05. Gadjo - So Many Times (Nielson Remix) (25:37)
06. Delvino & Ken N. - Ritmo Carimbo (Main Mix) (32:03)
07. Mambana - Felicidad (John Julius Knight Vocal Mix) (37:29)
08. Philip Cortez - Batu (C-Mos Extended Adventure Mix) (42:56)
09. Junior Jack - E-Samba (Rasmus Faber's Cançao Danêga Club Mix) (48:37)
10. 11am - Give It Up (Southern Divide Mix) (54:34)
11. Soulmagic - Yah Yah (Original Mix) (60: 45)
12. Rasmus Faber - Ever After (Dub Mix) (66:54)
13. Olav Basoski - Back to St. Lucia (71:28)


----------



## BangingTunes13

I've got 4 mix cds available to stream online.

http://www.demostreams.com/nautikat   is the link.

the newest 2 are RPM and Turn It On


Tracklisting

Turn it On  (Prog/House)

1)  DJ Chus & Ceballos - Wrong About Me (Lexicon Avenue remix)
2)  Abzauris & Chris Scott - Moon over Miami (Chris Micali's margarita mix)
3)  David Moralez & Tamra Keenan  T&F vs Moltosugo (Klub mix)
4)  Chris Micali - Kinsasha 
5)  Way Out West - Don't Forget Me (Clifton High remix)
6)  Funky People - Let You Down
7)  De' Lacy - Hideaway 2005 (We Deliver mix)
8)  Frankie Says - Relax (Hoxton Whores Mix 2)
9)  Bodyrockers - I Like The Way (Bimbo Jones mix)
10) Faithless - Insomnia (Tort & Bali Remix)



"RPM"  Dance/Club remix cd:

1)  Ciara - Goodies (Bimbo Jones Full Vocal Mix)
2)  Natasha Beddingfield - These Words (Jones Remix)
3)  Gerri Halliwell  - Desire (remix)
4)  Rhianna - Pon De Replay (Connos Replay Dub mix)
5)  Pussycat Dolls - Don't Cha (remix)
6)  Ciara - Oh (Johnny Budz remix)
7)  Destiny's Child - Soldier (remix)
8)  Kelly Clarkson - Behind These Hazel Eyes (Indigo Dreamers remix)
9)  Crazy Frog - Axel F (Bounce remix)
10)  Pretty Ricky - Grind With Me (remix)
11)  K5 - Set Your Body Free (original mix)
12)  Sharaz - Freak of the Week (original mix)


----------



## andythetwig

Here's a link to mixes from my local night that I occasionally dj or vj at- 

http://www.djhansi.com/tmc/links.php

highlights have to be the Diverted nu skool breaks set and the Unwise Monkeys- a house/breaks mash, very clever stuff.


----------



## andythetwig

I see your full house, and raise you dubstep and d&b!

bleeps&whirrs - Squareplumpers
Macabre Unit - Lift Off
Moving Ninja - Lost Tribe
Plasticman - Pump up the Jam
Slaughter Mob - Dub Weapon
Plasticman - The Music
Vex'd - Lion/Lion V.I.P
Exile - Big Bad Purple Bad Boy
Doormouse & Venetian Snares - Skelechairs
Squarepusher - Come on my Selector
Pendulum - Through the Loop
Exile (with John B) - Broken Language

http://www.twigbox.net/mp3/bw9.mp3

stick it in yer earole.

www.bleepsandwhirrs.com


----------



## AuralAssassin

my selekta!


----------



## all12inches

*NIN remix contest (check out my remix)*

for those who havnt heard nin is having a bit of a remix contest for  trents latest single "only" my version is at

http://www.myspace.com/helterskelterproductions


please tell me what you think. Vote for ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrimit

my recent mixes are now hosted online at http://www.djemmett.com

i've had some good feedback here before, let me know what you think


----------



## Bryan Jones

here is a new house mix. 

http://www.djbryanjones.com/BryanJones-IRemember.mp3

Tracklisting:

Troydon - I Remember - Drop
Digital Minds - On and On - Nightshift
Jay J & Halo - Like Jazz - Large
Ion - Aint Missin You - Aroma
Littlemen - Down With It - Mobile Trax
Chris Grant - Jimmy Jam (Joey Youngman Remix) - Jackin Tracks
Littlemen - After Sun - Drop 
Disco Dust - Feels Good - Soulfuric
David Elkabas - Things We Used To Do (DJ Disciple Mix) - MN2S
David Elkabas - Things We Used To Do (Original Mix) - MN2S
Doc Martin - Set Me Free (DJ Sneak Mix) - Shaboom
weS! - Make With The Names - DAE
Inland Knights - Over Night - Drop
Kelvin K - 2 Doors Down - Nordic Trax
Slater Hogan & John Larner - Hipshaka - CDR
Bill Petinelli - Deep Rootz (Joey Youngman Mix) - Blockhead
Chuck Daniels - The Get Back - Oomph
The Sound Republic - When I Get Paid (weS! Mix) - DAE
Bryan Jones - Jackmaster Jazz Jockey (The Sound Republic Mix) - Black Cherry
Pete Heller - Big Love - Subliminal


----------



## gepshy

*DJ Gepshy*

Summer of 2005 

Tracklisting:
01 (Andain) eparty
02 (Cosmic Gate) I Feel Wonderful
03 (Andain) Beautiful things
04 (Michael Woods) The 25th hour
05 (Johan Gielen) Flash
06 (Art of Trance) Mongoose
07 (Hemstock & Jennings) The passion
08 (Midor) Mirage
09 (Adrima) Walking in the sky
10 (Leon) Passionate
11 (Cosmic Gate) DJs, Fans & Freaks
12 (System F) Ignition, Sequence, Start
13 (Ronald van Gelderen) Cold storage
14 (Active Sight) Adrenalin
15 (Cygnific) Vires
16 (Adrima) I cant stop raving



Trancesummer 2004 

01 (Allure) No more tears	
02 (The Matrix) Talk to me		
03 (Andain) Beautiful things		
04 (2 Players) Swallow your pain	
05 (Adrima) I cant stop raving	
06 (Ayu) M		
07 (Ozone) Rock			
08 (Adrima) Walking in the sky	
09 (Darren Tate) Prayer for a God	
10 (Rank 1) Its up to you		
11 (Sienna) La differenza		
12 (Riva) Morning dust		



Trancesummer 2005

01 (Adrima) Discoland.mp3
02 (Future Breeze) Ocean of Eternity.mp3
03 (Dj. Alligator) Touch me.mp3
04 (Dario G) Heaven is Closer.mp3
05 (Crazy frog) Axel F  `club mix.mp3
06 (In-Grid) Tu es Foutu.mp3
07 (September) Satellites  `electro mix.mp3
08 (Delerium) Innocente  `tiesto mix.mp3
09 (Westbam and Nena) Oldschool baby.mp3
10 (Andain) Beautiful things  `tiesto remix.mp3
11 (Mauro Picotto) Back to Cali.mp3
12 (Niels van Gogh) On and On.mp3
13 (Novaspace) On a freak.mp3
14 (Clubzone feat. Alicia) Rainy day 2002.mp3
15 (Marc van Linden) The mixmaster - Acer.mp3
16 (Cosmic Gate) Somewhere over the rainbow  `midnight mix.mp3
17 (Cool James & Black Teacher) Godfather.mp3
18 (Aqua) Bumble bee.mp3
19 (C&N Project) Play my song.mp3


----------



## lilshoin.

*DnB for the masses...*

Hey folks! 

Here's my latest installment of DnB goodness...what can I say, Teebee and Calyx rock my sox! 

http://www.mixdepot.net/mok/TheAgon... - The Agony and the Ecstasy (2005-09-11).mp3 

---Tracklist--- 
1. "The Distance" - Noisia 
2. "Corpse" - Teebee 
3. "Follow the Leader" - Teebee/Calyx 
4. "Padawan" - Teebee 
5. "Get Myself to You" - Calyx 
6. "Tearing Us Apart" - Calyx 
7. "Menace" - Chase & Status 
8. "Boris the Blade" - Black Sun Empire 
9. "Brainwave" - Phace 
10. "Collision Course" - Calyx 
11. "Polymers" - Phace 
12. "Innocense" - Prolix 
13. "Move On" - Gridlok 
14. "The Showdown" - Muffler 
15. "I've Got Love" - Chase & Status rmx 

---Other Info--- 
Format: mp3 
Length: 66:47 
Size: 91.73 MB 
Bitrate: 192 kb/s 

...check out the super sexy cover art cover art too! (I had to crop out the boobies to post it on mixdepot.com...if ya wanna see the un-edited version, there's copy of it in the graphic art gallery!)  Enjoy! 

mok.


----------



## andythetwig

Scrimit said:
			
		

> *my recent mixes are now hosted online at http://www.djemmett.com
> 
> i've had some good feedback here before, let me know what you think  *



I like your glitchy house mix... tight and loose at the same time!


----------



## all12inches

This being the appropriate place check out my remix of nin's only. Let me know what you think


www.myspace.com/helterskelterproductions


tell me what you think. im new to all this.


----------



## Mystic Styles

A progressive mix by me....



very emotional, driving, and dark... made it after the storm passed over us


link:


http://mystic.image-upload.org/expierience.mp3


tracklist:


01 Placebo - Every Me, Every You (Brothers in Rhythm Glam Club mix)
02 Conjure One - Sleep (Max Graham remix)
03 Trisco - Musak (Wonderland Avenue remix)
04 Quivver - She Does (Quivver's Alternative mix)
05 Greed - Strange, Strange World (Lemon 8's Innersanctuary mix)
06 Saints & Sinners - Pushin Too Hard (Futureshock's Confession)
07 Jon Carter - Go Down (Tim Deluxe remix)
08 Narcotic Thrust - Safe From Harm
09 Portishead - Roads (Sultan and Tone Depth's remix)
10 Filter - Where Do We Go From Here (Morel's Pink Noise vocal mix)
11 Filter - Where Do We Go From Here (Vission's Injection mix)


----------



## allan51

^^^ listening now!


----------



## ~winter moonlight~

Mystic Styles said:
			
		

> *A progressive mix by me....
> 
> 
> 
> very emotional, driving, and dark... made it after the storm passed over us
> 
> 
> link:
> 
> 
> http://mystic.image-upload.org/expierience.mp3
> 
> 
> tracklist:
> 
> 
> 01 Placebo - Every Me, Every You (Brothers in Rhythm Glam Club mix)
> 02 Conjure One - Sleep (Max Graham remix)
> 03 Trisco - Musak (Wonderland Avenue remix)
> 04 Quivver - She Does (Quivver's Alternative mix)
> 05 Greed - Strange, Strange World (Lemon 8's Innersanctuary mix)
> 06 Saints & Sinners - Pushin Too Hard (Futureshock's Confession)
> 07 Jon Carter - Go Down (Tim Deluxe remix)
> 08 Narcotic Thrust - Safe From Harm
> 09 Portishead - Roads (Sultan and Tone Depth's remix)
> 10 Filter - Where Do We Go From Here (Morel's Pink Noise vocal mix)
> 11 Filter - Where Do We Go From Here (Vission's Injection mix) *



This is the most emotional mix I have ever heard. It was like going through the hurricane. The anticpation, nervous feeling, the storm, the eye, the devastion, the aftermath. Unbelievable. I've always heard of a CD "taking you on a ride", but thought that was complete bullshit until THIS. It captures the whole experince so well, and the emotions that go along with it. I LOVE this mix. It just tears you up. It's like experiencing Hurricna Katrina yourself.
I've never heard anything that captures what this captures. It had me on edge when the storm/Musak played, and almost crying by the time Roads played. All the lyrics, everything, go so well.

Where DO we go from here?


----------



## Rabbi

Here's an electro house mix I did back in early August. Mixed live at The Atlantic in Jacksonville right before I moved. 

www.krypticdj.com/music/electromix.mp3


----------



## the_dreamer

I've been practising with Virtual DJ lately and intend to play at a friend's X'mas party this year. Please give me some comments about it. Thank you!

Length: 1:15:12
Bit Rate: 192kpbs
Size: 103MB

http://s21.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2U5S03DUGPIC21CW374HZTRJU5 

Track list:

The Morning After (The Thrillseekers Remix) - 8 Wonders
Sole Survivor (Ronski Speed Mix) - Ronski Speed & Sebastian Sand
Breathless (Vasco & Millboy Remix) - Tess
Iceflowers (Mind One vs. Infra Remix) - York feat. Angelina
Light A Rainbow (Lightworks Remix) - Tukan
Drowning In Dreams (Arksun Mix) - Terradia feat. Damona
Summerscape - Stoneface & Terminal
Eastern Sea (Original Mix) - Solarstone
Blue Fear - Armin van Buuren
The Legacy (Alphazone Mix) - Saltwater
Welcome To Africa (Technopunk Remix) - Paffendorf
Reincarnations (Dumonde Remix) - Steve Morley


----------



## Scrimit

andythetwig said:
			
		

> *I like your glitchy house mix... tight and loose at the same time! *


thanks!


----------



## Mystic Styles

Here's the mix that broadcasted on the Sunday Night Fission show i posted about in the broadcast thread.



http://mystic.image-upload.org/fission.mp3


tracklist:


01 Groove Foundation - That Feeling
02 Jean Marie & Oliver Fox - You Can't Stop
03 Soul Rebels - The Revolution Will Not Be Televised
04 Miguel Migs - One Two, One Two
05 Q-burns Abstract Message - This Time (LB vocal mix)
06 Jay Tripwire - Skizzle To Pizzle Tha Bizzle
07 Fred Everything & DJ Heather - That Thing
08 DJ Ali - Change [Sugarcane]
90 10,000 BC - Whatever
10 Derrick L Carter - Squaredancin In A Round House
11 Audio Soul Project - Community (Francois K & Rob Rives vocal mix)


----------



## smoove.

Excellent mix mystic ^^


----------



## Rasclatt

andythetwig said:
			
		

> *I see your full house, and raise you dubstep and d&b!
> 
> bleeps&whirrs - Squareplumpers
> Macabre Unit - Lift Off
> Moving Ninja - Lost Tribe
> Plasticman - Pump up the Jam
> Slaughter Mob - Dub Weapon
> Plasticman - The Music
> Vex'd - Lion/Lion V.I.P
> Exile - Big Bad Purple Bad Boy
> Doormouse & Venetian Snares - Skelechairs
> Squarepusher - Come on my Selector
> Pendulum - Through the Loop
> Exile (with John B) - Broken Language
> 
> http://www.twigbox.net/mp3/bw9.mp3
> 
> stick it in yer earole.
> 
> www.bleepsandwhirrs.com *



real nice mix; *Vex'd - Lion V.I.P* =tuuna


----------



## Hypnotik1

Mystic Styles said:
			
		

> *A progressive mix by me....
> 
> 
> 
> very emotional, driving, and dark... made it after the storm passed over us
> 
> 
> link:
> 
> 
> http://mystic.image-upload.org/expierience.mp3
> 
> 
> tracklist:
> 
> 
> 01 Placebo - Every Me, Every You (Brothers in Rhythm Glam Club mix)
> 02 Conjure One - Sleep (Max Graham remix)
> 03 Trisco - Musak (Wonderland Avenue remix)
> 04 Quivver - She Does (Quivver's Alternative mix)
> 05 Greed - Strange, Strange World (Lemon 8's Innersanctuary mix)
> 06 Saints & Sinners - Pushin Too Hard (Futureshock's Confession)
> 07 Jon Carter - Go Down (Tim Deluxe remix)
> 08 Narcotic Thrust - Safe From Harm
> 09 Portishead - Roads (Sultan and Tone Depth's remix)
> 10 Filter - Where Do We Go From Here (Morel's Pink Noise vocal mix)
> 11 Filter - Where Do We Go From Here (Vission's Injection mix) *



ahhh.....I see you've come to the dark side...Nice choice...

Having a listen now%)


----------



## Hypnotik1

Here's a few of mine....

Insomniaddict sessions (Progressive House/Breaks)

Midnight Blue - Blessed (Jay Welsh "Black Ice" Remix)
Benz & MD - Still Rain
Blue Haze - Spacious (Benz & MD Remix)
Dousk - Pa Dida
Sonic Tribe - Synchronized
Brahma - Peaks of Destiny (Deviant Mix)
The Hypnotist - Rainbows in the Sky (Orchid Remix)
Slam - Lie to Me
Thomas Penton - Distorted Reality
21st Century Fux - Sunspirit (Ivan Gough & Luke Chabel's Oreo Breakbeat Mix)
Chimera - Music
Murt Youcel, Goknil & Harp - Estranged
Rhythm Unlimited - All I Wanna Do
Paul Van Dyk - Crush (Hybrid Remix)




The Dark Domination (Dark Progressive House/Trance)

Midnight Blue - Blind Faith Reprise (V.2)
BenCamp - Movian Force
Pete Lazonby - Wavespeech (Tilt Mainline Mix)
Dousk - The Novel
O.C. - Illusions
Lorient - Salvation (Digby & Oliver Remix)
Rio Addicts - Crossroads
O.C. feat. Nick Beman- Not Even Winds
Minimalistix - Close Cover (Filterheadz Close but Undercover Rmx 1)
Blue Haze - Spacious
Modoka - Mass
Conceptual - Unforgiven
Midnight Blue - Blind Faith Reprise (V.1)


----------



## jacksmusik

Hey now~~~~~~~~~~

Just a little note to all of you.  

It has been 10 months, and that is far too long for me to go without a mix CD.  I guess I have had a lot of stuff happening, ya know?  Anyways, I have finally finished CD #6 in my unlimited, sky is the limit set of Basement Sessions.

A bit on the CD:

It is 15  tracks of great dance music that I thought I could mold into 1 giant song.  Judge for yourself.  There are some absolute excellent songs in here in relation to electronica, and just because they may not get people on the dancefloor, that doesn't mean they are not  great tracks.

It is 78 minutes of WCDM - World Class Dance Music.  I had a tough time putting a label genre on this 1 as it is mostly just good music to dance/relate to.  I hope you all enjoy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please fill me in with your comments, good or bad, rich or poor, high or low, black/white/candystripe.  I love responses.


http://jacksmusik.djsandproducers.com/BSVI_jacksmusik_17September2005.mp3

1. Ian Pooley - 900 Degrees - V2
2. Airey & Trippier - No Beats No Nothing (Leon Roberts mix) - Harlem Trax
3. Kaskade - Steppin' Out (Hodges is Steppin' Out mix) - OM
4. Paradise Soul - Wake Up (Mike Monday & Stretch mix) - Vendetta
5. Axwell - Feel The Vibe - Ultra
6. Ooze Featuring Selda - Don't Know - Conya
7. Kelly Osbourne - One Word (Chris Cox Club mix) - Vendetta
8. Krystal K. - Let's Get It Right - White
9. Scape Featuring D'Empress - Be My Friend (Michael Gray mix) - Soul Love
10. Daft Punk - Face 2 Face (Demon mix) - Virgin
11. Juliet - Avalon (Jacque Lu Cont mix) - Virgin
12. Lacquer - Behind - BMG
13. Depeche Mode - Dream On (Pink Noise Club mix) - Reprise
14. Shapeshifters - Back To Basics (Vocal mix) - Nocturnal Groove
15. Shifty - Turning Me On (Instrumental Dub) - Maverick

Recorded using 2 Pioneer CDJ100s,  1 Technics 1200, 1 Pioneer DM600, and a Pioneer EFX500.


----------



## autopilot

*Chillout Mix*

*Soft Music Under the Stars*

TRACKLISTING:
01. Air - La Femme D'argent
02. Zero 7 - All I Need
03. Everything But the Girl - Before Today (Chicane Mix)
04. Weekend Players - Best Days of Our Lives
05. Better Daze - Golden Brown (Fila Brazilia Remix)
06. Lustral - Everytime (Way Out West's Sunrise Remix)
07. Zero 7 - In the Waiting Line
08. Underworld - Sola System
09. Nightmares on Wax - Nights Introlude
10. FC Kahuna - North Pole Transmission
11. Zero 7 - Distractions (Radio Edit)
12. Poloroid - So Damn Beautiful (Chris Coco Mix)
13. Kama Sutra - Sugar Steps
14. PM Dawn - I'd Die Without You
15. Daft Punk - Something About Us
16. Mr. Joshua pres. Espiritu - In Praise of The Sun (Chilled Brasilia Mix)



to download, right-click here and select "save target as..."


----------



## ksi

^^ I already had that one, from somewhere.
Sweet


----------



## Secret Agent Jess

*Aaron Simpson - Cosmic Fridays DJMIX001*

Aaron Simpson Cosmic DJMIX001

This mix was done for our local promoter, Next Level Events, as the first of a series of mixes celebrating our favorite night, Cosmic Fridays at Studio B, where Aaron is the only Drum and Bass resident.

Aaron Simpson - Cosmic Fridays DJMIX001

Running time: 33:19

Tracklisting:
01 Pendulum - Slam
02 Prodidy - Voodoo People (Pendulum remix)
03 Subfocus - Get On Up
04 Entity Portugal
05 Subfocus - X Ray
06 State One - Sunking
07 SKC - Free My Soul
08 Pendulum - Sounds of Life
09 Logistics - Together
10 Stare - Strings Attached VIP
11 Drifter - Close To Me (Matrix remix)
12 Xplorer & D Pulse - Deja Vu
13 Subfocus - Lost Highway
14 Cyantific - Pulse 101
15 Ben Sage - Just A Minute

www.aaronsimpson.com
Aaron Simpson on MySpace
www.tytanstudios.com


----------



## atri

http://jizmak.image-upload.com/atri-lucky.mp3
been posted before
just checkin to see if its right. ill get a new one up soon
atri


----------



## Mystic Styles

*Re: House: "Latin Jam"*



			
				autopilot said:
			
		

> *Latin Jam
> 
> click here to download.
> 
> Genre: Latin-flavored House
> 
> Total Running Time: 1 hour, 16 minutes, 47 seconds
> 
> TRACKLISTING:
> 01. Colorado - Mueve (0:00)
> 02. Disco Darlings - It's A Privilege (5:36)
> 03. Mambana - Libre (Axwell Vocal Mix) (12:46)
> 04. Rasmus Faber - Get Over Here (Miami Re-edit) (18:42)
> 05. Gadjo - So Many Times (Nielson Remix) (25:37)
> 06. Delvino & Ken N. - Ritmo Carimbo (Main Mix) (32:03)
> 07. Mambana - Felicidad (John Julius Knight Vocal Mix) (37:29)
> 08. Philip Cortez - Batu (C-Mos Extended Adventure Mix) (42:56)
> 09. Junior Jack - E-Samba (Rasmus Faber's Cançao Danêga Club Mix) (48:37)
> 10. 11am - Give It Up (Southern Divide Mix) (54:34)
> 11. Soulmagic - Yah Yah (Original Mix) (60: 45)
> 12. Rasmus Faber - Ever After (Dub Mix) (66:54)
> 13. Olav Basoski - Back to St. Lucia (71:28) *








I am now playing this while lounging on my balcony in destin fl looking at the ocean.  Perfect music for it.   Good mix!


----------



## autopilot

i've actually been to destin, florida. the white sand beaches are beautiful. And glad you like the mix.


----------



## physix

edit


----------



## physix

corrected the above links


*3 MIXES*


April's Full o' Fools mix
http://www.brandonkaye.net/audio/April2005.mp3


> Tracklist:
> 1 ian paris vs busta rhymes /--/ ride yo' neck
> 2 jacob london vs bootsy collins /--/ title unknown
> 3 the freaky afronaut /--/ easy
> 4 the freaky afronaut /--/ gon'sho'U tha' sticky poo /--/ unreleased
> 5 outhere bros /--/ i wanna fuck you in the ass
> thanks to Walt for reminding me about this song!
> 6 krome-dahlback /--/ real jazz
> 7 bryan jones /--/ title unknown /--/ fetish
> IMO the best Bryan Jones track evar!
> 8 brandon kaye /--/ deep inside me (original mix) /--/ unreleased
> 9 west london deep /--/ dark matter (2005 mix)
> 10 bryan jones /--/ title unknown /--/ fetish
> 11 capt. obvious & daddy longstroke vs q-tip /--/ breathe bootie
> 12 trouble funk /--/ let's get small (TFA's re-edit)
> officially the hardest record in the world to mix
> 13 chocolate puma /--/ a star is born
> 14 bassment jaxx /--/ fly life
> 15 hed kandi vs boris dlugosch & inaya day /--/ hold your head up high
> 16 francis jilla & johnny drama - uncle freak
> 17 tony senghore /--/ title unknown




Orgasmixxx ver2
http://www.brandonkaye.net/freemusic/Brandon.Kaye.Orgasmixxx.ver.2005.mp3


> Recorded: August 2005
> 
> -*- indicates an overlay
> (r) indicates a B.Kaye/TFA re-edit
> 
> Frank Ski // Whores in this House (chant)
> Brandon Kaye // N.D.Boo.Gee
> Freaky Afronaut // Daddy Long Stroke
> Freaky Afronaut // Hot Grits on Al Greene
> David Morales // In de Ghetto (B.Kaye Chant re-edit)
> Ruffneck feat. Yavahn // Everybody Be Somebody
> Brandon Kaye // 4 the Fuck of It
> Boris Dlugosch feat Inaya Day // Keep Pushing On
> Daniel Bell // Electric Shock
> Dajae // Is it on My Face? (Green Velvet Mix)
> Ass n Titties // Dj Assault (r)
> You're in My Hut Now //Hoxton Whores vs Jungle Bros
> -*- Tybal Strengthening -- B.Kaye Tools
> -*- Frank Ski // Whores in this House (chant)
> Jesse Gonzales // Electricity
> Artist Unknown // Missy's HOT!
> -*- Tybal Strengthening -- B.Kaye Tools
> Snoop and Justin // Signs (House Rework)
> Stereo MCs // Get Connected (Davis and Kaler re-edit)
> The Freaky Afronaut // 2 in the Pink
> Sven Vath // Robot (Hardfloor Mix)
> J-Kwon // Tipsy (r)
> Dajae // U Got Me Up (Cajmere's Underground Goodies Mix)
> India // R U Sleeping? (Todd Edwards Mix)
> -*- Tybal Strengthening -- B.Kaye Tools
> Barbara Tucker // I Get Lifted (r)
> Sebastian Ingrosso & John Dahlback // Lick My Deck



Radio show 1  mix
http://www.physix.image-upload.org/audio/B.Kaye-Live@ow!FM.mp3


----------



## Sicc:16

http://www.demostreams.com/?ID=Sicc16

A Drum and Bass mix for promotional use only and can only be found on Demostreams.com. Tracklisting can be found through the link under 'Full Bio'.


----------



## wendisoul

The other day I was recording myself and this happened: 

Please go to this link
http://wendi.image-upload.org/
Click on "techdrop"
Right click to save and then enjoy!

TECH DROP 
by DJ Leahann

Lemme know what you think!
Tracklisting:
1. Lovejuice - Suck My Acid
2. Cirez. D. - Lollipop
3. W-M - Vleem
4. Frank "The Farmicist" - Blaze it up
5. Mode Hookers - Instrumental
6. CZR & ITO - Soiree
7. Joseph Armani & Jan Fransisco - Infatuation (Dub)
8. DumDum - One Earth Beat (Gardner & Star Mix)
9. Eric Prydz - Call On Me (Filterheadz Mix)
10. Yoshimoto - Du What U Du (Trentemoller Mix) 
11. Frank "The Farmacist" - Makin Noise (Swex & Murta Mix)
12. Noonat - Maggot
13. Frank "The Farmacist" - Make Me Feel


----------



## deroxor

*Re: DnB for the masses...*



			
				lilshoin. said:
			
		

> *Hey folks!
> 
> Here's my latest installment of DnB goodness...what can I say, Teebee and Calyx rock my sox!
> 
> http://www.mixdepot.net/mok/TheAgon... - The Agony and the Ecstasy (2005-09-11).mp3
> 
> ---Tracklist---
> 1. "The Distance" - Noisia
> 2. "Corpse" - Teebee
> 3. "Follow the Leader" - Teebee/Calyx
> 4. "Padawan" - Teebee
> 5. "Get Myself to You" - Calyx
> 6. "Tearing Us Apart" - Calyx
> 7. "Menace" - Chase & Status
> 8. "Boris the Blade" - Black Sun Empire
> 9. "Brainwave" - Phace
> 10. "Collision Course" - Calyx
> 11. "Polymers" - Phace
> 12. "Innocense" - Prolix
> 13. "Move On" - Gridlok
> 14. "The Showdown" - Muffler
> 15. "I've Got Love" - Chase & Status rmx
> 
> ---Other Info---
> Format: mp3
> Length: 66:47
> Size: 91.73 MB
> Bitrate: 192 kb/s
> 
> ...check out the super sexy cover art cover art too! (I had to crop out the boobies to post it on mixdepot.com...if ya wanna see the un-edited version, there's copy of it in the graphic art gallery!)  Enjoy!
> 
> mok. *


 Good shit!!!! keep it up


----------



## curiousgeorge

wowzers, there's been some great mixes hosted here recently!!!

all of you guys are doing a really fantastic job!!

I'm going to be posting a mix as soon as I get some hosting, which should be soon thanks to smoove.

It's not what I would call a final edit, but it's been so long since I've posted a mix, that I've got the itch to want to share some choons with you all and give back some of the passion!

:D  

can't wait.

keep up the great mixing guys!


----------



## dj triniti

Downloadable Live Demo Mix


----------



## andythetwig

a monster- 2 hours of dubstep and sublow!

Bleeps &Whirrs: (Syde-Sho radio exclusive) [260mb,120mins]

Jackson And His Computer Band - Utopia
Frankie Goes To Hollywood - War
Machine Drum - Entrau
Kode 9 - Sub-Kontinent
LAS - VIP
Unknown Artist - Grim Dubs Vol 1 AA
Alter Ego - Rocker (Plasticman Remix)
Mark One - Fight
Slaughter Mob - L'Amour
Plasticman - The Search
Slaughter Mob - Guts n' Bones
Loefah - Beat Them
Plasticman - Be There Or Be Square
Vex'd - Ghost
Eric H - The Lights (DJ Joseph Remix)
DJ Distance - Empire
Eric H - The Lights (Search And Destroy Remix)
Slaughter mob - Dub weapon
Plasticman - The music
Milanese - Billy Hologram
Operator - Exemption Song (Si Begg Mix)
Vex'd - Lion
Buckfunk 3000 - High Volume (version)
Vex'd - End of Line
Vex'd - Canyon
DJ Distance - 1 on 1
Macabre Unit - Lift Off
Exile - Big Bad Purple Bad Boy
Exile - Broken Language w/ John B (Exile Mix)

www.bleepsandwhirrs.com


----------



## repoman4you

Link doesn't work


----------



## dj triniti

who's link? mine?


----------



## repoman4you

Sorry brain fart lol

andythetwig


----------



## wendisoul

My link works now  thanks smoove


----------



## chicagojae

http://www.djdanolson.com/media/jae_promo_05.mp3


----------



## andythetwig

arg! sorry about that repoman, now it does!!


----------



## -skilld-M.aD.MA.n-

has any1 got any English Hardcore? u no what i mean? you no with singing most of the way through with heavy base and tecno sounds? i think the rest of the world calls it tecno but in england its hardcore or happy hardcore i guess. its proper pilling music! but i live in spain now i can't find anything similer!!!! plz help me out because i wont rol untill i get some new music and its killing me!!!!!


----------



## maddkatt

some real good mixes on here ...


----------



## maddkatt

hey guys,

check out my latest mix ... i'd love to hear your opinions on it 

u can find it on http://www.1groove.com ... then go to the Dirty House Music channel ... once there, on the left, there's going to be a listing of the shows ... mine is the one from august 31st titled Andre Alexis Live @ Pride 2005, Toronto, Canada

its kinda disco housy at first but towards the end gets a bit harder ... hope u like it


----------



## spencerfourhigher

*Funky Tech house mixes by SPENCERFOURHIGHER*

hey whats up all I put up some new mixes... 

www.demostreams.com/?ID=spencerfourhigher

check out some lounge mixes and productions on

www.myspace.com/spencerfourhigher

Enjoy
Spence


----------



## Programmed4X

*First Online Mix!*

This set is just some songs that I felt like hearing at the time...there's no real "flow" or order to the set...

The Mix

[Tracklisting]

Smiling Little Cow - Teacup and Pistollete
Pollon - Lonely Planet
[Unknown] - [Unknown] - Some record by Cure Recordings
Chus and Ceballos vs. Tedd Patterson - In Stereo part 2(Chus and Ceballos Remix)
Quivver - BozBoz
Trattner and Galvan - La Zona Blanca
Peace Division - What is this Sound? (Superchumbo Wow Dub)
Dj Paulette - Laugh
Duran - Electribe
Paul Hamill - Jam the Box
Malcom Frisco - Move Your Body
Kult of Krameria - The Voodoo Doll
Tony Thomas - In the Light of Truth
Penn + Chus - Esperanza (Dub Mix)

And of course...I want to know what you think!


----------



## JV

i havent dled any mixes yet, but will be when i get home from school.  

also, a request...i noticed dr seuss doesnt have anything in here.  so to you, the doctor, will you post something??  i would love to hear your stuff.  

and i cant wait to hear the other mixes!


----------



## chicagojae

Feedback from my mix???


----------



## The Mexican

^what kind of music is it? house, trance, DnB?
if you give a description of your mix instead of just posting a link you will probably get better response


----------



## ZBAR

> _Originally posted by autopilot:_
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Soft Music Under the Stars
> 
> TRACKLISTING:
> 01. Air - La Femme D'argent
> 02. Zero 7 - All I Need
> 03. Everything But the Girl - Before Today (Chicane Mix)
> 04. Weekend Players - Best Days of Our Lives
> 05. Better Daze - Golden Brown (Fila Brazilia Remix)
> 06. Lustral - Everytime (Way Out West's Sunrise Remix)
> 07. Zero 7 - In the Waiting Line
> 08. Underworld - Sola System
> 09. Nightmares on Wax - Nights Introlude
> 10. FC Kahuna - North Pole Transmission
> 11. Zero 7 - Distractions (Radio Edit)
> 12. Poloroid - So Damn Beautiful (Chris Coco Mix)
> 13. Kama Sutra - Sugar Steps
> 14. PM Dawn - I'd Die Without You
> 15. Daft Punk - Something About Us
> 16. Mr. Joshua pres. Espiritu - In Praise of The Sun (Chilled Brasilia Mix)



^^^ 
Bless 

_
Z


----------



## AuralAssassin

Scrimit said:
			
		

> my recent mixes are now hosted online at http://www.djemmett.com
> 
> i've had some good feedback here before, let me know what you think



all of Emmet's mixes are quality house action. Pat Nice is a badass producer, too :D

p.s. for those interested in HOUSE music, this is it right here... Also anything Mystic puts up is always of the utmost quality.

Andythetwig's syde-sho mix of downright slammin. I was fielding calls from the whole east coast of the US feelin that mix.


----------



## Lisa775

*New Mix Set By Manny Freytes "Round Trip"*

Go to http://www.mannyfreytes.com/and click on Mix Set section.

I hope you enjoy it.

Track list
1 - Serge Santiago - Atto D'Amore - Arcobaleno
2 - SNOOP DOG VS LES VISITEURS - Snoops Acid Drop - CDR
3 - Oliver Klein - Old Skool Nu Jacks - Mutekki
4 - ALEXI DELANO - I'm Loosing My Mind - AD LTD
5 - DJ PIERRE - I Followed You - RESOPAL RED
6 - Klement Bonelli - Ethna - Deeplaysoultec
7 - DJ Bashar - Open Your Mind - CDR
8 - Disko Slickers - Orange Aid - Slope
9 - Onionz - Give To Live - Micasa
10- Who's Who - Copycat - Size
11- DJ Fex - The Soul Monkey - Robotronic

http://www.mannyfreytes.com/downloads/01_Round_Trip.mp3


----------



## smiles828

*DJ Gepshy*, dl'd your summuer of 2005 mix.  i loved it.  great mix.  plan on dl'ing the other 2 mixes.


----------



## Scrimit

This is 75 minutes of my set from the Venetian Snares show on saturday...

it's live, so it's not flawless, and some parts are slightly distorted. i still like it though.

starts off with some shuffly deep house, into some vocal stuff, and ends with some minimal glitchy bizness. i played more techy/acid stuff afterwards but the recorder cut off the last 20 minutes or so.

anyways, here it is:

http://www.djemmett.com/Emmett-Live@VenetianSnares.mp3

1. Inland Knights - No Time - Drop Music
2. Toka Project - Revolution - So Sound
3. Audio Soul Project - Nevicata (Jason Hodges remix) - Jamayka
4. The Girth - Crushing You - white
5. The Superman Lovers - Starlight (D's Dub-Rev Bonus) - Classic
6. Kerri Chandler - Back to the Raw (instrumental) - Deeply Rooted
7. Plus Two - Shades of Dank - white
8. Inland Knights - Over Night - Drop Music
9. Stroke Factor - Living My Life - white
10. No Ears Dub - Debut - Sublevel
11. Johnny Fiasco - Sunrise - Klassic Fiasco
12. Blair - Life? (DMC Only remix) - Classic
13. Joey Youngman - So Philthy - Blockhead
14. No Assembly Firm - Ghetto Fab in 05 (Santiago & Bushido remix) - Uni.form
15. Jesse Rose - Suggestion Box - Dubsided
16. DJ Sneak - I Dropped My Glowstick (Hodges Sticky Dub) - Magnetic
17. Blake Baxter - One More Time (Da Bass mix) - Mix Inc
18. Abe Duque - What Happened? (main mix) - Abe Duque
19. Magik Johnson - Rollergirl (Trevor Loveys Agitator mix) - NRK
20. Bobby Peru - Right Brain - 20:20 Vision
21. Brett Johnson - One Man (main vox mix) - Classic
22. unknown - Kaos (Digital Order mix) - Hook Up Tunes [cut off]


feedback always welcome. unless it's in goatse form.


more mixes & info @ http://www.djemmett.com


----------



## smiles828

you know what i haven't seen on here in a long time, Ha-P-Kore #?.  last one i got was 12.  where you bean hidding Pkat?


----------



## Juvenile

Just been listening to Hypnotix DarkProg_Dec04. This is beautiful! really enjoyed it!


----------



## DirtySanchez

autopilot said:
			
		

> *Soft Music Under the Stars*
> 
> TRACKLISTING:
> 01. Air - La Femme D'argent
> 02. Zero 7 - All I Need
> 03. Everything But the Girl - Before Today (Chicane Mix)
> 04. Weekend Players - Best Days of Our Lives
> 05. Better Daze - Golden Brown (Fila Brazilia Remix)
> 06. Lustral - Everytime (Way Out West's Sunrise Remix)
> 07. Zero 7 - In the Waiting Line
> 08. Underworld - Sola System
> 09. Nightmares on Wax - Nights Introlude
> 10. FC Kahuna - North Pole Transmission
> 11. Zero 7 - Distractions (Radio Edit)
> 12. Poloroid - So Damn Beautiful (Chris Coco Mix)
> 13. Kama Sutra - Sugar Steps
> 14. PM Dawn - I'd Die Without You
> 15. Daft Punk - Something About Us
> 16. Mr. Joshua pres. Espiritu - In Praise of The Sun (Chilled Brasilia Mix)
> 
> 
> 
> to download, right-click here and select "save target as..."



I have had this CD in my car for the past year or so. It is titled " Jamie Crowley- Soft Music Under the Stars." I dont have a clue as to where I got it. Good stuff though. Is that you?


----------



## ataraxia9

*OCTOBER Trance Mix*

Hey everyone. Here is my latest trance mix. It's a 110 mb, 79 min. .mp3, about 146 bpm throughout. 

You can find it at:
http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.ph...079dd1874cc82ba

Filefactory, by the way, seems to be a wonderful service.

So please check it out, give a listen. Any feedback would be welcome.

Here's the tracklisting:
DJ BISKITZ – Autumn Ardor (10/05)
1.Joachim Garraud - Space Invaders are Back/Soundtrack of Now
2.Alloy Mental - Alloy Mental (Si Begg Remix)/Gleave - Lights Out 
3.Wippenberg - Earth/Derb - Coole Sau (DJ Isaac Remix)
4.Marcel Woods - Cherry Blossom
5.Marzz – Helion Prime
6.Bart Claessen - Playmo (2nd play)
7.Perasma - Swing 2 Harmony (Dub Mix)
8.Gabriel & Dresden - Tracking Treasure Down 
9.Westbam - Right On/Groove Rebels - Untight/Hertz – Mouldable
10.Tiefschwarz - Warning Siren (rmx)/Marco V. – False Light
11.Joykit – Moody
12.Dave Joy - Forth Joyride 
13.Ralph Novel – Hurricane
14.Gareth Emery – Tribalism 
15.Mark Norman – Touchdown/Wawa vs. Mad Mark - I'm In Love 
16.Epos - Vivagio (DJ Danjo & Rob Styles Remix)
17.Volition – Spell
18.Ronald Van Gelderen – Filth
19.Peaktwins - Dreamer 
20.2 Rome - Overland (T4L Remix)
21.Police - (SOS) (rmx)/John Marks - Do It Again (rmx)
22.Axwell – Watch the Sunrise /Girls and Boys/Hot Box 
23.Matthew Dekay - Digifruitella
24.Stenna - Skyline (Arizona Mix)

Enjoy...

Thanks a lot,
sbabitsky@gmail.com


----------



## andythetwig

EDD Mixes - music selected by members of the EDD forum
Consider this a challenge, can the US/Aus forums do better?

DOWNLOAD TORRENT [All files]

*Edd Blue Pills*






DOWNLOAD MIX [150Mb/MP3/256Kb/s]
DOWNLOAD CUE SHEET [right click/ save this to same folder as mix and open in favourite cd burning prog. Don't forget to select "zero gap" between tracks!]
DOWNLOAD ARTWORK [download to desktop and print on landscape A4, cut out, fold in half]

*Edd Red Pills*







DOWNLOAD MIX [150Mb/MP3/256Kb/s]
DOWNLOAD CUE SHEET [download this to same folder as mix and open in favourite cd burning prog. Don't forget to select "zero gap" between tracks!]
DOWNLOAD ARTWORK [right click/save to desktop and print on landscape A4, cut out, fold in half]


----------



## thaiguy

recent remix i made - end is kinda shaky. tell me wut u guys think, about the song as a whole!


http://www.angelfire.com/musicals/thaisaku/Dj_Thaisaku_-_Maybe_You.mp3


----------



## dj Dragon

*Hours of Psytrance for ya !*

Psytrance mixes for your ears ~  Enjoy ! 

dj Dragon - Sunrise in Texas


>>>more mixes here<<<


----------



## Programmed4X

*Bumpin'!*



			
				wendisoul said:
			
		

> The other day I was recording myself and this happened:
> 
> Please go to this link
> http://wendi.image-upload.org/
> Click on "techdrop"
> Right click to save and then enjoy!
> 
> TECH DROP
> by DJ Leahann
> 
> Lemme know what you think!
> Tracklisting:
> 1. Lovejuice - Suck My Acid
> 2. Cirez. D. - Lollipop
> 3. W-M - Vleem
> 4. Frank "The Farmicist" - Blaze it up
> 5. Mode Hookers - Instrumental
> 6. CZR & ITO - Soiree
> 7. Joseph Armani & Jan Fransisco - Infatuation (Dub)
> 8. DumDum - One Earth Beat (Gardner & Star Mix)
> 9. Eric Prydz - Call On Me (Filterheadz Mix)
> 10. Yoshimoto - Du What U Du (Trentemoller Mix)
> 11. Frank "The Farmacist" - Makin Noise (Swex & Murta Mix)
> 12. Noonat - Maggot
> 13. Frank "The Farmacist" - Make Me Feel



Good mix!  It had me nice and energized at the gym!


----------



## Hypnotik1

DirtySanchez said:
			
		

> I have had this CD in my car for the past year or so. It is titled " Jamie Crowley- Soft Music Under the Stars." I dont have a clue as to where I got it. Good stuff though. Is that you?



yea same guy


----------



## DG

^ please follow guidelines. any of your own stuff goes here. Merged.


----------



## andythetwig

Bleeps & Whirrs @ Monday Club 10/05

Boxcutter - Sunshine
Eric H - The lights (Search & destroy mix)
Macabre Unit - Lift off
Eric H - The lights (DJ Joseph Remix)
Kion - Avenger
Plasticman - The Music
Slaughter Mob - Dub Weapon
DJ Distance - One on One
Cursor Miner - hair of the Dog
Kion - Killa Switch


----------



## djattak

i havent recorded in a while......but this is my latest mix....im tryn to push the darker heavier sounds now when i play........so this is where its at for me......dark nasty dnb

DJ ATTAK (GSP Entertainment)- October Mix

http://www.djattak.com/mixes/dj_attak_-_october_2005_mix.mp3

1. Technical Itch- The Legend (Evol Intent Remix)
2. Limewax- The Limit
3. Limewax- Satania
4. Gein- Street Sweeper
5. Technical Itch- Heavy Metal (Bkey Remix)
6. Mumblz and Basis- Homicide
7. Limewax- The Lawra
8. Gein- Onslaught
9. Counterstrike- Mutilation
10. The Enemy- Dieing Time
11. Noisia- Block Control
12. Evol Intent- Horns and Halos (Ewun Remix)
13. Enduser- Apocolypse

the limewax tracks are killing it


----------



## andythetwig

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> ^ please follow guidelines. any of your own stuff goes here. Merged.



surely this, being "production" doesn't fit in the "mixes" category?


----------



## DG

fixed. i was doing too much stuff at once and linked to the wrong thread. u can always use report to alert the mods cuz i wouldnt necessarily have checked this


----------



## BangingTunes13

NautiKat -  "Merge Left"  (Be sure to select the correct mix, as there's about 9 in there!!)

http://www.demostreams.com/?ID=NautiKat


tracklisting:

*Merge Left*
   1. Workidz - Higher & Higher (orig mix)
   2. Ministers de la Funk - Believe (2005 remix)
   3. Velvet vs Livin Joy - Don't Stop Movin
   4. Dave McCullen - Bitch (Hoxton Whores Seven Year Bitch mix)
   5. Unknown - For You (remix)
   6. Jen Cuneta - Come Rain Come Shine (Stonebridge remix)
   7. Luminate - What a Feeling (Nynex & Trent Cantrelle mix)
   8. Mohito feat. Howard Jones - Slip Away (sunloverz mix)
   9. White Trash feat. Abigail Bailey - Take Some Time
   10. Steve Lawler - That Sound (Steve Agnello & Sebastian Ingrosso mix)


----------



## Jert

Props and digital karma for all djs' who treat us BL masses to 'dere mixes of musak.  THANKS !


----------



## euphoria

Juvenile said:
			
		

> Just been listening to Hypnotix DarkProg_Dec04. This is beautiful! really enjoyed it!




Yes, I have to agree. I really am loving this mix...


----------



## gher

gher - Sound of Ministry

Something I chucked together yesterday morning. It's probably my proudest recorded mix to date except my MD decided to fuck up on the second last track so I cut my losses and decided to pass it around as is. 

Tracklisting:
01 - Ministry - Psalm 69
02 - Dark Soho - Save Me God
03 - Ben Eye & Log One - The Life We Lead
04 - Tim Schuldt - Pretty Poison
05 - Rayden - I Know You're Waiting (Uberdruck mix)
06 - Dark Soho - Uine Saracomm
07 - Asys - Acid Nightmare
08 - Warmduscher - Devilfish
09 - Dark Soho - Kerbaros
10 - Uberdruck Boys - WOTW
11 - Tim Schuldt - One Step Closer
12 - Hellraiser - The Outer Limits
13 - Sisters of Mercy - Temple of Love (Schranz mix)


----------



## dorias502

The mix is called _Firma Groove_ and is the first public work under my new moniker a _Headchange_. Enjoi!

http://www.demostreams.com/?ID=headchange

here's the tracking:

intro  ..................... timothy leary

  .  fiona apple ........... paper bag 
  .  boards of canada ...... finity
  .  thievery corporation .. vivid
  .  blackalicious ......... day one
  .  cinematic orchestra ... all that you give
  .  zodiac dub ............ green light 
  .  al green .............. i'm so glad you're mine 
  .  boards of canada ...... dandelion
  .  modest mouse .......... sleepwalking
  .  ravi shankar .......... prabhujee
  .  9 lazy 9 .............. life goes on and on
  .  isley brothers ........ summer breeze ok
  .  telefon tel aviv ...... a map of what's effortless 
  .  a silver mt. zion ..... more action less tears 
  .  alan watts ............ on being god (part I of II)
  .  dj food ............... summer evening
  .  roland alfonso ........ beam sound 
  .  lloyd robinson ........ cuss cuss
  .  dj vadim .............. lady chatsworth theme
  .  boom bip .............. the matter of our discussion
  .  cunninlynguists ....... interlude 1
  .  manu dibango .......... ceddo end title
  .  goodie mob ............ fly away
  .  dj shadow ............. blood on the motorway
  .  mouse on mars ......... chagrin
  .  brian eno ............. 1/2
  .  up, bustle, and out ... por eso quiero
  .  a silver mt. zion ..... 13 angels standing gaurd 'round the side of your bed
  .  ken kesey ............. the beyond within (bbc doc.)
  .  herbaliser ............ shattered soul (paris 02')
  .  sage francis .......... accapella (FITB in-store)
  .  n.1 de n.1 ............ guajira ven
  .  autechre .............. geik
  .  sixtoo ................ duration pt. 11
  .  casino versus japan ... go hawai'i
  .  jaga jazzist .......... i could have killed him in the sauna 
  .  biggie smalls ......... nasty girl


----------



## Jert

Lisa775 said:
			
		

> Go to http://www.mannyfreytes.com/and click on Mix Set section.
> 
> I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Track list
> 1 - Serge Santiago - Atto D'Amore - Arcobaleno
> 2 - SNOOP DOG VS LES VISITEURS - Snoops Acid Drop - CDR
> 3 - Oliver Klein - Old Skool Nu Jacks - Mutekki
> 4 - ALEXI DELANO - I'm Loosing My Mind - AD LTD
> 5 - DJ PIERRE - I Followed You - RESOPAL RED
> 6 - Klement Bonelli - Ethna - Deeplaysoultec
> 7 - DJ Bashar - Open Your Mind - CDR
> 8 - Disko Slickers - Orange Aid - Slope
> 9 - Onionz - Give To Live - Micasa
> 10- Who's Who - Copycat - Size
> 11- DJ Fex - The Soul Monkey - Robotronic
> 
> http://www.mannyfreytes.com/downloads/01_Round_Trip.mp3





Really diggin' this mix.  Listed to it tons.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## BigCat007

After over a year and a half, I'm proud to announce the release of a new mix





COSMIC TROUT FARM!

Now, I know not everyone is a trance fan, and if you don't like trance, then you probably don't want to listen. This is NOT a hard trance mix, but rather a melodic piece that will take you back with reworks of some classics and some new goodies. (tracklist will be written when i get off my lazy butt)

http://subterrania.nu/deejaydsm/demos/DSM_-_Cosmic_Trout_Farm.mp3


----------



## BigCat007

Tracklist:
1 - Trance Orient Express - Ol Hannon (Electro Mix)
2 - DJ JP - Energize
3 - Serenity - Passiva
4 - Colorzone - La Fil Rouge
5 - Euphony - Carte Blanche
6 - The Green Martian - Wizardry
7 - Pants & Corset - Malice in Wonderland (Azure Remix)
8 - Paul Oakenfold - Southern Sun (Tiesto Remix)
9 - Ratty - Sunrise (Here I am) (Mark Sherry's 2005 Sunburst Remix)


----------



## headknocka

http://www.mixdepot.net/HeadKnockaH/headknockahlivemelodyinnindy

live from the melody inn in indy on 11/22/05


----------



## Hypnotik1

Juvenile said:
			
		

> Just been listening to Hypnotix DarkProg_Dec04. This is beautiful! really enjoyed it!





			
				firefighter said:
			
		

> Yes, I have to agree. I really am loving this mix...



Thx alot guys....Glad u enjoyed


----------



## Rasclatt

Hullo everyone, heres a mix going across most of the styles of music in my rekord box, theres a fair few cringe worthy mistakes in it but hopefully theres some music in here for everyone so give it a listen :D A few perculiar mashups I mixed up aswell.

Oldskool/Hiphop/Ragga Jungle/Breakore/Dubstep/Electro/Breaks

[Download Here]

Track Listing:

Beat Dis - Bomb the Bass
A Skillz - Simple Things
Freestylers - Weekend Song
Freq Nasty - Brooklyn To Brixton
Cursor Miner - Our Day Will Come
Dj C & Quality Diamond - let it Billie (jungle mix)
Bongra - Murder You
Aron Spectre - Look out fi Liar
Fred Astaire -Stepping Out
Chevron - Running Out of Time
Shackleton - I am Animal
Dusk & Blackdown - Drenched
Dj Pinch & P Dutty - War Dub
Dj distance- 3rd Wish
Digital Mystiklaz - Stuck
30 hz - Ghost in the Machine
Point B - King Sirius
Bootsy Johnson - Organ Funker
Hacker - Greenman
Tipper - Blat
Rennie Pilgrim - Gladiator
Plump Djs - Creepshow (Freestylers Raw as F*ck Remix)
Hoffman - Cum with Me
Splitloop - Electric Fence
Vex'd - Smartbomb
Various Production - Biker

Playing time: 83mins


Tell us if you're liking it!

[Download Here]


----------



## DJSethNichols

got 2 new mixes for yawl! 

Seth Nichols - Texture Layered - 78:00 @ 192 Kbps

link > http://www.funkenterprises.com/indtribe/mp3/inDtribe/sethtexturelayered.mp3

Tracklist :

Rob Mooney – Up All Night (Rob Pearson Remix)
Eddie Richards – Chicken Or Beef
Rob Mooney – Hasty Retreat
Swimming Pool Sound – Submergible
Jay Tripwire – Soup Can
Presslaboys – Funkash
Voodoo People – My Mind (Mindless Mix)
Marc Vision & Taucher pres Vita – Fat Friday
Clubbervision – Paz (Madoka Remix)
Chris Fortier – Losing Wait (Dub)
16 Bit Lolitas – Between U
Pig & Dan – Supersonic
Invisible Inc. – Stars (Unbroken Remix)


Enjoy and leave feedback


----------



## sammydo

*Care Free Beats*

Well hey there,      

this is actually curiousgeorge, but since the revamp on the old website, I can't log in as curiousgeorge anymore.  

I am now known as sammydo...

that being said, I haven't been able to post a mix in a LONGGGGG time.  I haven't even been able to reach my turntables because I've recently married, and my room was just packed with stuff.

Finally though I found a disc of a set that I had made that was originally an edit, and not a final cut.  BUT, since I won't be able to fire up the wheels of steel any time soon and make another mix, I figured I'd try to give back some of the love that this site has given so much of.

It's a wonderfully flavored house mix with a lot of records that stand out in my mind as my faves while I was growing up in the rave scene (when our area had one).  

I hope you enjoy this mix as much as I enjoy it.       
It has a discoey house flavor with a funky twist.  

feed back is DEFINITELY appreciated!


Care Free Beats


Care Free Beats   (set list)

1. Come On Home - Gene Farris
2. Rushin’ - 8th Avenue
3. Can U Feel It - Darrell Martin
4. Soul Heaven - The Goodfellas
5. Traffic Jam - C-Dock
6. Funkadelic - Denis the Menace
7. Keep It Live - Nique
8. Southern Girls - Studio 45
9. It’s A Boogie Thang - Paul Johnson
10. I Can Feel It - 5th Avenue
11. What You Need - 9th Avenue
12. Can’t Feel the Beat - 7th Avenue
13. Good Inside - Magic Touch
14. Pasilda - Afro Medusa
15. Move to the Music - 8th Avenue


----------



## AussieRaver

The set i did online earlier, recorded @ 96k quality, for people to listen to some aussie hardcore  below is the link you have to wait 45secs or someshit then it will let you download

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GJ6XDN6U


enjoy anf.


----------



## Lane

*Just Take a Ride - Lane - Oct 2005*

criticism welcomed

1.  Blue Room Project - Tone Deaf (Nash T's Broken Mix)
2.  Jacob Todd - The Metaphysics of Paper (Relisys' Final Four Remix)
3.  Rai - You Never Show
4.  Brahma & Sean Gruv feat Jillian Kiggins - We Awoke (Jacob Todd Remix)
5.  The PQM Project - Aneama (Smight's Global Checksum Mix)
6.  Formulate - The Voice of Qi (Brian Seed's 8-Bit Breaks Mix)
7.  Dascyllus - Odessa Keys (Steve McMahon Remix)
8.  Lynx - Slide (Hellpass Breaks Mix)

Download Here - right click and "save as"


----------



## Hypnotik1

^^^

Nice TLing....Gotta love the proggy breakage


----------



## Hypnotik1

Lane said:
			
		

> criticism welcomed
> 
> 1.  Blue Room Project - Tone Deaf (Nash T's Broken Mix)
> 2.  Jacob Todd - The Metaphysics of Paper (Relisys' Final Four Remix)
> 3.  Rai - You Never Show
> 4.  Brahma & Sean Gruv feat Jillian Kiggins - We Awoke (Jacob Todd Remix)
> 5.  The PQM Project - Aneama (Smight's Global Checksum Mix)
> 6.  Formulate - The Voice of Qi (Brian Seed's 8-Bit Breaks Mix)
> 7.  Dascyllus - Odessa Keys (Steve McMahon Remix)
> 8.  Lynx - Slide (Hellpass Breaks Mix)
> 
> Download Here - right click and "save as"



That was a bad ass set....i especially liked how it ended....that track that suddenly goes into a DnB riff is fucking sick...i def gotta get that tune....

I also really liked that 'We Awoke' remix.....I like the orig slightly better but that mix is pretty frickin good....

Ill have to have a few more listens to give it proper feedback but from i can tell the mixing was silky smooth....Ill be poppin this into my mp3 player for sure...

BTW....I spin proggy breaks too....Ill be posting up a mix in just a few days....whenever i get some time really....

Anwyays....exellent flowing set, had a really cool vibe to it....Look forward to hearing some more form ya


----------



## Programmed4X

Sum Nu mixes I got up:
Fly Away

My take: It's not perfect, but there are some beautiful mixes in here. It starts off a bit dreamy and laid back, almost mysterious then gets disco-y with track 3. The disco feel stays 'till track 6, which is a bit of chilled out funk. Black Sabrina follows up track 6 with more funk, but on a darker level, with some guy talking about a girl (or is she a she?)  Track 8 starts picking up the energy and leads it to 9 and 10, the peak tracks. 11 brings down the energy (for a breather) and I (accidentally) reprise Grooveland's tell me. I finish off the set with Fly Away...a nice uplifting progger (progressive house song). My favorite tracks seem to be 2, 5, and 13.
Tracklist:

1. Zero Crossing - My foolish dream
2. Artificial Funk - Never Alone
3. Carol Williams - Viper Vapors
4. Sucker Djs - Disco Bomb
5. Grooveland - Tell Me
6. Kerri Chandler - Bar A Thyme
7. Remo - Black Sabrina
8. John Dalhback - This is some action
9. Sammy Peralta, Dj Rooster - Shake It (Robbie Rivera Mix)
10. Seductive Beats - My Drug
11. Alex Smoke - TV is Pish
12. Grooveland - Tell Me <--Yeah, it's in here twice! Think of it as a reprise
13. Jean Claude Ades - Fly Away​
I Know We're Cool - December 05 05

My Take:

I Know We're Cool's objective was to do something a bit more laid back, something you could dance to, but listen to while just chillin' out.  Think 5 in the morning at the club...

The mix starts off with "Cloud City" with a straight beat that seems pumpin' but reveals its more laid back side when the melody kicks in.  "Concept" switches the mix up a bit, with a bit of funk, but is followed by "Face the Music," which sounds like it has a sample from one of Timo Mass' songs.  The set keeps building from there with "Ultima" and Peeks with "Cerfew Time", an electro type song.  "Seeing Things" smoothes out the mix, which is then cooled down with "Let Go."  From there we get to hear some tranced out prog, followed with some deeper progessive with "You Are Here," "Lonely," and "I Like your style" The set ends with a remix of Gwen Stephani's "Cool" (Where I got the title from obviously).

Tracklisting:

Edifon - Cloud City
Introvert - 5 A.M. Illusions (Rene Ames Mix)
Dan Berkson, Syntho - Concept
Angelo D Onorio - Face the Music
Sertac Kaya - Ultima (Hakan Unsal's Unreleased Tone Remix)
King Unique - Curfew Time
Soulscape - Seeing Things (Phunindustries Phunk'd Mix)
Yunus - Let Go
Ija - You Are Here
Unai - Lonely
Unai - I Like Your Style (Soul-Tek Mix)
Gwen Stephani - Cool (Richard X Mix)​
Right Click "Save as..." to save the files...

Thank you in advance for listening!


----------



## Lane

Hypnotik1 said:
			
		

> That was a bad ass set....i especially liked how it ended....that track that suddenly goes into a DnB riff is fucking sick...i def gotta get that tune....
> 
> I also really liked that 'We Awoke' remix.....I like the orig slightly better but that mix is pretty frickin good....
> 
> Ill have to have a few more listens to give it proper feedback but from i can tell the mixing was silky smooth....Ill be poppin this into my mp3 player for sure...
> 
> BTW....I spin proggy breaks too....Ill be posting up a mix in just a few days....whenever i get some time really....
> 
> Anwyays....exellent flowing set, had a really cool vibe to it....Look forward to hearing some more form ya



thanks, Hypnotik.

the track with the DnB section is:
Dascyllus - Odessa Keys (Steve McMahon Remix)
you can get it here:
http://www.edmdigital.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Dascyllus&x=13&y=9


----------



## DJSethNichols

Got the sounds from the main stage @ Steve Porter this past Thanksgiving Eve 11.23.05

http://www.funkenterprises.com/indtribe/mp3/LeahMollyPorterShow112305.mp3
http://www.funkenterprises.com/indtribe/mp3/SethMackPorterShow112305.mp3
http://www.funkenterprises.com/indtribe/mp3/StevePorterLive112305SynthesisIndy.mp3

Enjoy!  give thanks to Funk Enterprises & inDtribe for hosting  indtribe.funkenterprises.com


----------



## allan51

^^^ suh-weeeeet


----------



## Blue_Lava

House donut with tribal filling.

http://homepage.mac.com/digitalbungalow/BlueLavaMusic/Personal39.html


----------



## CatfishRivers

Hey I have this page:

http://www.uberlabel.com/music/bands/384/

I use ableton and a bunch of synths and samples to make these.

Thanks if you listen.


----------



## atri

Lane said:
			
		

> criticism welcomed
> 
> 1.  Blue Room Project - Tone Deaf (Nash T's Broken Mix)
> 2.  Jacob Todd - The Metaphysics of Paper (Relisys' Final Four Remix)
> 3.  Rai - You Never Show
> 4.  Brahma & Sean Gruv feat Jillian Kiggins - We Awoke (Jacob Todd Remix)
> 5.  The PQM Project - Aneama (Smight's Global Checksum Mix)
> 6.  Formulate - The Voice of Qi (Brian Seed's 8-Bit Breaks Mix)
> 7.  Dascyllus - Odessa Keys (Steve McMahon Remix)
> 8.  Lynx - Slide (Hellpass Breaks Mix)
> 
> Download Here - right click and "save as"




just listened to your june set last month.
i was alone at night tripping on some blotter and listened to it on my mp3 player.
great mix man, cant wait to hear this one.

ps we need to go get some beers man


----------



## sammydo

Blue_Lava said:
			
		

> House donut with tribal filling.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/digitalbungalow/BlueLavaMusic/Personal39.html




hey there..

I REALLY enjoyed this set a LOT.  Nice loops that had me sucked in listening to the entire set in just 2 to 3 minutes.

I know quality when I hear it.

Plus the subtle disco biscuits were welcomed as well  

Thanks for the enjoyable set.

I'll be keeping this one on my hard drive.

sammydo


----------



## ShondelMichaels

*Rebirth of Human Emotion by Shondel Michaels*

Here is a trance mix. Hope you like it.

Rebirth of Human Emotion
http://www.badongo.com/vid.php?file...usic-__2005-12-14_rebirth+of+human+emo.wma&s=


----------



## physix

Dj Brandon Kaye
"THANKFUL"






(thankful that finals are fuckin' over)

it's Saturday night... i was bored... decided to make a
new mix using my new set-up:

2 Tech 12s
CDJ-800
Pioneer EFX 500 
Cycloops


it's only 50 minutes, but it has alittle sum'in for 
everyone.


hope you guys enjoy




		Code:
	

1.    	halo & side street players ft. maya - This Love
---// 	demarkus lewis - move foward and step  off [loop over-lay]
2.	d-t3ch - music u can smoke 
3.	noferini ft. jack in the city - cmon (after summer mix)
---// 	indo - r u sleeping acapella [loop overlay]
---// 	brandon kaye - deep down inside [loop overlay]
4.	sikk - my washing machine (bini&martini rmx)
5.	sikk - my washing machine (original mx)
6.	primo - sexy sax
7.	curious - son of sound (b.kaye playable edit)
8.	red - release the pressure
---// 	sound navigators - system sprain (m.fabriani mix) [loop overlay]
9.	phatjak - dirty sunday
10.	mylo - in my arms (king unique re-edit)
---// 	madonna - deeper & deeper (acapella) [loop overlay]
11.	night noise - in the porn cinema
12.	freefunkt - moment of my life 
13.	simmons & christopher - just the way



"THANKFUL"


and my previous one in case anyone wants it

Live @IUPUI's Jag Radio!


----------



## warriah

Lane, I'm loving "Just Take a Ride"


----------



## rogan

gher said:
			
		

> gher - Sound of Ministry
> 
> Something I chucked together yesterday morning. It's probably my proudest recorded mix to date except my MD decided to fuck up on the second last track so I cut my losses and decided to pass it around as is.
> 
> Tracklisting:
> 01 - Ministry - Psalm 69
> 02 - Dark Soho - Save Me God
> 03 - Ben Eye & Log One - The Life We Lead
> 04 - Tim Schuldt - Pretty Poison
> 05 - Rayden - I Know You're Waiting (Uberdruck mix)
> 06 - Dark Soho - Uine Saracomm
> 07 - Asys - Acid Nightmare
> 08 - Warmduscher - Devilfish
> 09 - Dark Soho - Kerbaros
> 10 - Uberdruck Boys - WOTW
> 11 - Tim Schuldt - One Step Closer
> 12 - Hellraiser - The Outer Limits
> 13 - Sisters of Mercy - Temple of Love (Schranz mix)


Another quality mix from gher!

Really interesting mix of music, havent even finished listening to it yet but just gotta say thanks, top stuff :D


----------



## SA

Lane said:
			
		

> criticism welcomed
> 
> 1.  Blue Room Project - Tone Deaf (Nash T's Broken Mix)
> 2.  Jacob Todd - The Metaphysics of Paper (Relisys' Final Four Remix)
> 3.  Rai - You Never Show
> 4.  Brahma & Sean Gruv feat Jillian Kiggins - We Awoke (Jacob Todd Remix)
> 5.  The PQM Project - Aneama (Smight's Global Checksum Mix)
> 6.  Formulate - The Voice of Qi (Brian Seed's 8-Bit Breaks Mix)
> 7.  Dascyllus - Odessa Keys (Steve McMahon Remix)
> 8.  Lynx - Slide (Hellpass Breaks Mix)
> 
> Download Here - right click and "save as"


I love Blue Room Project's material and instantly knew that this was going to be a set I would like. Well done, Lane. That was quality listening. Thank you!


----------



## Lane

warriah said:
			
		

> Lane, I'm loving "Just Take a Ride"



glad i could entertain.


----------



## Lane

SillyAlien said:
			
		

> I love Blue Room Project's material and instantly knew that this was going to be a set I would like. Well done, Lane. That was quality listening. Thank you!



no, no.  thank you.


----------



## Ernestrome

*Funkit*

http://www.freefileupload.net/file.php?file=files/191205/1135033676/funkit.mp3

I made this song, what do you think?


----------



## Hypnotik1

Well its about damm time i got this thing up. 

Lemme know what yall think 

Hypnotix - Covert Ops (progressive breaks)

Anthanasia - Perfect Wave (Dahu Break Dub)
Luke Chabel & Nubreed - One Day Dubs (Luke Chabel's extended Dub)
Orchid - Still Seraching
Vek - Prozak
Halogen vs Nash T - On a Bridge (Blueroom Project remix)
Viton & Stel - Wooden Swordz (Jose Zamora & Dousk remix)
Pop Shuvit - Conversations (Shiloh remix)
KVK - Break That
Red Baron - Vandenberg (Grayarea's Sopwith Camel Reconstruction)
Hernan Cattaneo & John Tonks - Warsaw
Markus Schultz Presents: Funabashi - Daylight
Powerplant - Blame (Luke Chabel's Respect to the Borderline Community mix)


----------



## Avalon

*Technicalities 06 by Jamie Tyler*

This isn't my mix but anyone who digs tech house or techno will probably enjoy it as it runs the gamut from real minimal stuff to pretty storming techno.


contact jamie@platetectonics.org or valerie@platetectonics.org for more info. 

MIX:

http://platetectonics.org/music/technicalities06.mp3




The tracklist is as follows: 

Bug vs. Hawtin – Low Blow – Minus 
Richie Hawtin – Shufflepunk – Plus 8 
John Tejada and Justin Maxwell – 100% Post-Consumer – Palette 
Adam Beyer – A Walking Contridiction Part One – Plus 8 
John Tejada – Sweat On the Walls – Poker Flat 
Groove Rebels – Untight (John Dahlback Remix) – GSR 
John Dahlback – Now It’s Not Summer – Systematic 
Ozgur Can – Changed (Gabriel and Dresden Remix) – Organized Nature 
Danillo Vigorito – Intellevision – Intelligence 
Trentmoller – Minimal Fox – Poker Flat 
John Dahlback - I Wanna Do It - Systematic 
Silent Breed Vs. Gecko – The Fly – Wavescape 
Richie Hawtin – Minus Orange - Minus


----------



## djCHOKE

*heres a hardcore/darkcore mix i did*

djCHOKE-SUFFOCATION - MIX 6 

Category: Life 

http://www.hardlifeent.com/choke.html 

1. e-noid - dna theory 

2. void settler - gnomes tinker with tyme/dj hellfish(rmx) 

3. ophidian - predator and prey 

4. evil activities - the way i am 

5. enzymeX - gods child 

6. mindustries - beat the system 

7. d-dr!ve - versus 

8. hamunaptra - sector9 

9. t.o.a & d'spyre - fire and blood revisited 

10. ophidian & tapage - the mine 

11. dj nosferatu & endymion - nothing is what it seems 

12. dj nosferatu - frustrated m.f.s 

13. t.o.a - black lectroid 

14. meccano twins vs. art of fighters - dualism 

15. meccano twins - breath 

16. mental wreckage - ediskrad (meccano twins rmx) 

17. t.i. - you dont know me


----------



## DG

^ merged please follow guidelines!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Lay some jungle on me. Some one please!


----------



## Digitill

*Kamikaze - Knowledge Upgrade*

Here's a fresh breaks mix for everyone.  A bit older (Oct.) but still slammin.  Any feedback is welcome.

http://digitillmusic.com/files/Kamikaze_-_Knowledge_Upgrade.zip

01. Heuristic Audio - Poetry of Sound
02. TDR - Skater's Anthem
03. Factor E & Agent K - Start the Panic
    8 Ball & MJG - Pimp Hard
04. Soma Rosa & Digital Underground - Say What You Say
05. Son of the Electric Ghost - Starve-4-This
    Trick Daddy - Sugar
06. Eclipse - Lose Control
    Booty Bouncers - Fame and Money
07. Fort Knox Five w/ Afrika Bambaataa and King Kamonzi - Radio Free D.C. (A. Skillz &     Krafty Kuts remix)
08. Kamikaze - 808 Coldcock
09. Solar Chrome - I'm A Machine (E.V.A.C. remix)
    Coolio - Gangsta's Paradise (vocal rework)
10. Kostek - Convictions
11. Icey - Collins Avenue
    Too Short - Bounce That Thing
12. J-Break - Event Horizon
    2Pac - Thug For Life
13. Velcro Fastner - Gone Mad
14. Viro - Lose Control
    Warren G - Regulate
15. Stir Fry - Flying
    Tag Team - Whoomp There It Is
16. Deekline & Ed Solo feat. Darrison - Touch Your Toes (Deekline & Wizard Remix)
17. Kamikaze - Bar King


----------



## Programmed4X

New music fo' ya!  Genres span from deep house to progressive, electro and a touch of trance.  *Thanks for listening!*

Right click and 'Save Target As...'

Tracklisting:

1. Lord Street Heroes - Groove of the Weekend 
2. Richard Grey - Phat Bass 
3. Ross Couch - The Shakedown 
4. Christian Paduararu - Born Again 
5. The Craftsmen - Wish (Wishing Well Mix) 
6. Tiny Stikz - Watching You 
7. Ame - Rej 
8. Luca Ricci - Musica Vs El Dinero (Xpiratual Pass Remix) 
9. Luke Dzierzek - Echo 
10. IN-N-Out - EQ-Lizer 
11. Ge Smit - On Fire (Bart B More Gay Progressive Mix) 
12. Mark Otten - So Serene (Mennon De Jong's Heading South Dub)


----------



## Jericho

Lane said:
			
		

> criticism welcomed
> 
> 1.  Blue Room Project - Tone Deaf (Nash T's Broken Mix)
> 2.  Jacob Todd - The Metaphysics of Paper (Relisys' Final Four Remix)
> 3.  Rai - You Never Show
> 4.  Brahma & Sean Gruv feat Jillian Kiggins - We Awoke (Jacob Todd Remix)
> 5.  The PQM Project - Aneama (Smight's Global Checksum Mix)
> 6.  Formulate - The Voice of Qi (Brian Seed's 8-Bit Breaks Mix)
> 7.  Dascyllus - Odessa Keys (Steve McMahon Remix)
> 8.  Lynx - Slide (Hellpass Breaks Mix)
> 
> Download Here - right click and "save as"



Your link seems to be broken mate, I would like to download this very much from what others have been saying


----------



## Mr. Anderson

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd post up links to various house mixes I did over the last few months which I've finally got around to hosting online.  If anyone's interested, feel free to download them, hope you like one/some/all of 'em  


*May 2005 Mix*

Download here: http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=163bdb85e2bd325a0581ae5d

Tracklisting

1. Recloose feat. Joe Dukie - Dust
2. Mario Fabriani - Release
3. Inland Knights - Crazy
4. Kool & The Gang - Sesame Seed (Greg Wilson Re-edit)
5. Andy Caldwell - The Waiting Game (Ronan's Deep Moody Remix)
6. The Funky Lowlives - Sail Into The Sun (King Unique Remix)
7. Natural Rhythm - Uh Oh
8. Blaze feat. Barbara Tucker - Most Precious Love (DF Future 3000 Mix)
9. Cricco Castelli pres. The Coffee Kids - Voyager
10. Ross Couch - See The Light
11. Mood II Swing - Do It Your Way
12. Jaydee - Plastic Dreams
13. Stevie Wonder - Paradise
14. Mr Hermano - Free As The Morning Sun (Seamus Haji Remix)



*August 2005 Mix*

Download here: http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=0f4c4cc8cc4e611f8bd210ab

Tracklisting

1. Kings of Tomorrow - Another Day
2. Abicah Soul - The Melodic Tree (Soul Ritual Mix)
3. Mr V - Jus' Dance (Sole Channel Mix)
4. Mood II Swing - All Night Long
5. Kerri Chandler - Return To Acid
6. Rodamaal - Insomnia
7. Blaze feat. Barbara Tucker - Most Precious Love (Franck Roger Remix)
8. Nick Holder feat. Sacha - Journey
9. Kenlou - Moonshine
10. Nu Yorican Soul - It's Alright, I Feel It



*September 2005 Mix*

Download here: http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=d1d5a4d3bfc8c3be1488ddc5

Tracklisting

Intro - African Roots
1. DJ Oji - Esteban
2. Stockholm - Go Bang!
3. X-Press 2 - Rock2House (Richie Hawtin Remix)(Ashley's '05 Edit)
4. Jeff Bloom - Slip Slip
5. Hipp-E - Dreemz
6. Stacy Kidd - F4
7. Natural Rhythm - Bumpin' Downtown
8. Brett Johnson - Follow The Bouncing Ball
9. Jamie Anderson - Back Then
10. Dave Clarke - Way Of Life (Technasia Remix)
11. Mateo & Matos - Got A Message (DJ Sneak Remix)
12. Hugo Moya - Move



*November 2005 Mix*

Download here: http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=0ec8608f0825f1dd9e0e9f32

Tracklisting

1. Aqua Bassino - Baby C'mon
2. Mish Mash feat. Lois - Speechless (Sandy Rivera remix)
3. Joshua - Do It (Shift Mix)
4. Pete Dafeet - Kinos Beat
5. Marco de Souza - PBC (Dub Mix)
6. Audiomontage - Junglism
7. Kerri Chandler - Bar A Thym
8. Josh One - Contemplation (King Britt Funke Mix)
9. Moca feat. Deanna - Higher (K.O.T. Unreleased Mix)
10. Roach Motel - The Night (Dark Nite Mix)



*December 2005 Mix*

Download here: http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=a99aa2a5d8ea68cd566158b7

Tracklisting

1. NuYorican Soul - Mind Fluid
2. George T - Baby
3. Inland Knights - I See
4. George T - Bass Chase
5. Powder Productions - Chile Drums
6. DJ Deep - Learn 2 Love
7. Mateo & Matos - You Got It (Part Two)
8. Chaser - Tall Stories (Pooley's "Lars from Mars" Mix)
9. Head Nodding Society - Nudge Up
10. Kenny Hawkes - Dance For Me
11. Gene Farris - The Gospel


----------



## ned blocks

*ere ya go*

http://www.braindamageradio.com/mixes/life4landbdmegamix2hq.m3u

theres the stream

http://www.braindamageradio.com/mixes/life4land_BDmegamix_2_HQ.mp3

there s the down load!!!

havin it jungley breakorey sort ov sruff!!!

hope u like it!!  8( 8( 8( 8


----------



## The Mexican

Jericho said:
			
		

> Your link seems to be broken mate, I would like to download this very much from what others have been saying



same here, i want to hear this mix too!


----------



## phatfranky

*Electro/Funky House...need feedback!*

Link:
http://24.144.178.119:8080/friends/Dj%20Phat%20Franky%20Random%20Mix%20Winter%2006.mp3

Feedback is welcome...This is really the first mix i've made, im a bedroom dj...been spinning between 2 or 3 years.  

Track listing:

1. Laurent Wolf - "Rock Machine Intro"
2. Macca - "Late Night Sessions" (Ride Me Baby)
	*"The Talk 2" Accapella
3. George Centeno & Darren Ramirez - "Disco Shit"
4. La Mode - "Buy Now For Sale"
5. N-Gels Ft. Estelle Desanges - "Laugh Mix"
6. Gold Digger vs. Gwen - "What You Waiting For"
7. Da Hool - "Meet Her At Love Parade" 2005 Remix Pt.2 (Chris Kaeser & Rod Debyster Remix)
8. Macca - "Late Night Sessions" (Back Track)
9. CZR & Alex Peace - "This Is House Music"
10. DJ Dan - "Dj Dan vs. GD"
11. Hatiras/Dj Dan ft. Mandy J - "Love For The Weekend" (vocal)
12. Bob Sinclair Ft. Gary 'Nesta' Pine - "Love Generation" (Ron Carroll's Church Feeling)
13. Enzo Mori & Stephan Clark - "Got The Feeling" 
14. Sidney - "Nobody Move"
15. David Garcia & Jay Walker - "Fascinated"
16. TDR - "Smoked Out"


----------



## ajax7

SoulGlo Sessions :: January 2006 Mix - right click / save as

Sasse - Red Alert
M.A.N.D.Y. - Achaat
Mazi and Joshua Collins - Free Radicals (David Duriez dub)
Jay Tripwire - Jailhouse Snitch
Primary Sequence - Total Control (Acid Dub)
Ray Wilbern and Marc Romboy - Shake it Again (Romboy Original)
Fred Nasen - Burning feat. Tim Fuller
DJ Ali - You and I feat. Lady Precise
Mogi - Toy Robots
Levan - Saturday Girl (Dub)
Cass and Tom Mangan - I Love Your Shoes
Slim Yelow - Kiss of Death
Charles and King - Parallel Realities (Habersham Mix)
Mogi - Jaggatron
M.A.N.D.Y - Put Put Put


----------



## Programmed4X

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I've always liked the SoulGlo Sessions.  D/Ling this one now...


----------



## Programmed4X

Progressive Breaks Set:

How I like my breaks; Chilled with a twist...Starts off mellow and builds up throughout the set.

Right Click -> Save Target As...

Tracklisting:

Trafik - Surrender Feat Rachel Lamb(Trafik's Breaking Willis Vocal)
Highland - No Way Out (George Thompson vs Acid Rockers Remix)
Pako and Frederick - Step Lively
CMP - Mellow
Luke Chable Vs The Dirty Fours - Tokyo
Boom Jinx - Suncast (Lee Coombs Remix)
Blake Jarrell - Okoboji
Deep Sky & Mark Mitchel - Lost in the Moment (Kills Metric Remix)
Alex Arenzo & Ali Kay - War Of The Worlds (Vocal Breaks Mix)
Ryan Crane - Pushers


----------



## Mystic Styles

new house mix:


right click, hit save as 


01 Inland Knights - Down to the Ground 
02 Swirl Peepz & DJ Heather - We Used to Party
03 Bryan Jones - Look Around 
04 Inland Knights - Slummin' It 
05 Mario Fabriani - Headrush
06 Joey Youngman - Snuffulufugus
07 Special Forces - Family Business (natural rythm remix)
08 Joey Youngman - Ghetto Blaster
09 High Caliber - Free Your Mind (slater hogan's dirty bird edit)
10 Sound Navigators - The Vibe
11 Tweet - Boogie 2 Night (seamus haji remix)
12 Danny Howells & Dick Trevor - Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## Hypnotik1

Programmed4X said:
			
		

> Progressive Breaks Set:
> 
> How I like my breaks; Chilled with a twist...Starts off mellow and builds up throughout the set.
> 
> Right Click -> Save Target As...
> 
> Tracklisting:
> 
> Trafik - Surrender Feat Rachel Lamb(Trafik's Breaking Willis Vocal)
> Highland - No Way Out (George Thompson vs Acid Rockers Remix)
> Pako and Frederick - Step Lively
> CMP - Mellow
> Luke Chable Vs The Dirty Fours - Tokyo
> Boom Jinx - Suncast (Lee Coombs Remix)
> Blake Jarrell - Okoboji
> Deep Sky & Mark Mitchel - Lost in the Moment (Kills Metric Remix)
> Alex Arenzo & Ali Kay - War Of The Worlds (Vocal Breaks Mix)
> Ryan Crane - Pushers



Nice TLing....Will DL when i get to a good connection


----------



## Code~613

joe....you only posted that so Bryan would notice you jockin' him


----------



## Mystic Styles

Code~613 said:
			
		

> joe....you only posted that so Bryan would notice you jockin' him



busted


----------



## stewbot

deep, funky, chicago house.  i'll throw a tracklist up when i get off work.  
http://quark.file-radio.com/c0al/stew/stewbot.stay_fly.mp3


----------



## AJay

Lane said:
			
		

> criticism welcomed
> 
> 1.  Blue Room Project - Tone Deaf (Nash T's Broken Mix)
> 2.  Jacob Todd - The Metaphysics of Paper (Relisys' Final Four Remix)
> 3.  Rai - You Never Show
> 4.  Brahma & Sean Gruv feat Jillian Kiggins - We Awoke (Jacob Todd Remix)
> 5.  The PQM Project - Aneama (Smight's Global Checksum Mix)
> 6.  Formulate - The Voice of Qi (Brian Seed's 8-Bit Breaks Mix)
> 7.  Dascyllus - Odessa Keys (Steve McMahon Remix)
> 8.  Lynx - Slide (Hellpass Breaks Mix)
> 
> Download Here - right click and "save as"


Nobody has Lane's "Just Take a Ride"?


----------



## STIMULI

*Sequential State Of Mind*

Whats up everyone. Here is some hard proggy trance or whatever you want to call it. To download the mix just go to my website and go to downloads. And please feel free to sign my guestbook. Thanks and I hope you all enjoy.

www.djstimuli.com

TRACK LISTING:
1. Way Out West - Intesify (Part 1)
2. Martin H - Midnight Twist
3. Sander Van Doorn - Dark Roast (Original)
4. Infusion - Girls Can Be Cruel (Infusion sQ'ed Mix)
5. BK & Dave The Drummer - Soul Image
6. Nerva - The Jackal
7. Blank & Jones - Stars Shine Bright (Sam Sharp Mix)
8. Mojado Feat. Mr Sam - Naranja (Dimitri Andreas Vision)
9. Thomas Penton - Inside Me
10. Puntes Y Tacones - Like This (Dub)
11. Signum - First Strike (Signum 2004 Remake)


Please check back for new mixes in a couple weeks.


----------



## Rasclatt

*Dubstep Minimix for yous*

Alright everyone heres a short mix of some dubstep breakstep and some other things for you're listening pleasure a few fluffs init but not to bad, tell us if your liking it 
*
Playing time - 41 mins*

Coki - Officer
Shackleton - I am Animal
Digital Mystikz - Stuck
Pinch - War Dub
30hz - Discophonic
Scientist - Step it up (Don Letts remix)
NoYeahNo - Isn't it powerful
Search & Destroy - Killamanjaro
Boxcutter - Brood
Kode9 - Kingstown
Dusk & Blackdown - Submerge

--Download Here--

Cheers!


----------



## StratusBouce

Damn, why im a just now finding thise thread.
Keep 'em coming please!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Indeed


----------



## andythetwig

Rasclatt said:
			
		

> *Dubstep Minimix for yous*
> 
> Alright everyone heres a short mix of some dubstep breakstep and some other things for you're listening pleasure a few fluffs init but not to bad, tell us if your liking it
> *
> Playing time - 41 mins*
> 
> Coki - Officer
> Shackleton - I am Animal
> Digital Mystikz - Stuck
> Pinch - War Dub
> 30hz - Discophonic
> Scientist - Step it up (Don Letts remix)
> NoYeahNo - Isn't it powerful
> Search & Destroy - Killamanjaro
> Boxcutter - Brood
> Kode9 - Kingstown
> Dusk & Blackdown - Submerge
> 
> --Download Here--
> 
> Cheers!



awesome!!!!


----------



## AuralAssassin

andythetwig said:
			
		

> awesome!!!!



I agree. Loving this sound. Definately makin me wanna get back to producing more.


----------



## kinze_uk

*Hi - first time submitting my mixes on here *

Hi folks, 

Am turtally trollyed at the moment so i'll keep it short n sweet.......

http://www.oncebitten.net/Mixes/Steve

Now complete with tracklistings - also be sure to check out my good friend and would be musical partner in crime, Karl Lost, "Trophy Dub" (electro-tinged tech house if I had to try and define it)   You can find that on www.oncebitten.net/Mixes

All feedback graciously acknowledged!


----------



## gher

gher - Parting Gift

I finished my summer job last week and made this mix to give to some of my workmates. Once again, I'm putting it online for all to hear. It's mostly dark psytrance and hard dance. Hope you like it!

Tracklisting:
01 - Static-X - Push It
02 - Abandonned Noise - Soul Full of Fear
03 - Xenomorph - Tree of Death
04 - Damage - Termination
05 - Tim Schuldt - Traced Back
06 - Ben Eye and Log One - The Life We Lead
07 - Cortez and York - Darkness (Ingo mix)
08 - Abomination - Contradiction
09 - Tim Schuldt - Pretty Poison
10 - Dark Soho - Kerbaros
11 - Kai Tracid - Trance and Acid (Derb mix)
12 - Uberdruck Boys - WOTW
13 - Troll Scientists - Alias
14 - Chaotic Waveforms - From Another Hell
15 - Dark Soho - Save Me God
16 - Promo - Dancefloor Hardcore

http://www.djmixtape.net/?page=mixinfo&mixid=815

P.S. You can only download djmixtape.net mixes once per day so don't stop it once it starts!


----------



## twisted by design

Breaks yo
1. intro
2. a fifth of beethoven
3. rose royce & the pointer sisters-daddy rich
4.nickodemus-give the drummer some
5. chad jackson-hear the drummer get wicked
6. katalyst-showtime
7. flow dynamics-live in the mix
8. Skeewiff-Now I'm Living For Me (Fort Knox Five Remix)
9. A. Skillz & krafty kuts-Ain't It Funky (Fort Knox Five Vocal Remix)
10. coolio-1,2,3,4 sumpin new (timber mix)
11. dave dobbyn with the herbs-slice of heaven
12. skeewiff-man of constant sorrow
13. random heroes-c'mon & get it(flow dynamics mix)
14. nickodemus-funky in the middle
15. prosper & balda-walk on a sushi
16. kool uncle-big & dirty dreams
17. slyde-vibrate to this-trouble soup mix
18. the outhere brothers-boom boom boom(don't break my balls long mix)
19. plump dj's-black jack
20. baitercell & schumacher feat tuff enchant-the bass is injected
21. smithmonger-wipe it properly
22. meat katie vs aquasky-overneath (friendlys breakers revenge mix)
23. dirty d-blowin up 20 spots
24. audiosauce-freebird (rogue element mix)
25. rogue element-just bash out
26. atomic hooligan-seven 10 split (klaus mix)
27. Gt-this is not a lovesong

http://www.mixupload.com/index.php?act=mlite&CODE=playsong&s_id=6051


----------



## Mr Cheeky

Right click save target as...







www.mrcheeky.co.uk


----------



## ZBAR

http://www.bluelight.ru/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=36139&cat=500&ppuser=39092

_Click link above. See 2nd reply for link to download_ 

Good time progressive house  the mixing's a likkle rough in spots, but i think overall it's a good time.


----------



## Tylerdurden

Proggy Psy
Tracklist:

B.L.T. / The Slapper
Yotopia / Newborn
v tunes / 3rd trial
Insane Creation / Restlessness
Earsugar / Womanizer
Insane Creation / sweet random
Sensifeel / Available
Symphonix / feeling
Sonnenvakuum / who am I

http://storeandserve.com/download/140810/foroutdooruseonly.rar.html

(Click on URL and click on the 'Download' Button on the right of the screen)


----------



## kinze_uk

*Mix links with tracklistings*

Hi y'all,

Just putting up my mix links again this time with tracklistings and more info as my friend's webpage has been down for a while due to excessive downloading bandwidth restrictions or some shit - should be flattered I spose in a way heh heh 

TROPHY DUB (Karl's mix) 

01 - Armand Van Helden - When The Lights Go Down (The Trophy Twins Digital Dub Remix) 
02 - The Drill - The Drill (Exclusive Caesar's Scissor Sisters Remix) 
03 - Olav Basoski - Wait and See 
04 - Mode Hookers - Breathe (Eddie Thoneick Mix) 
05 - Filterheadz - Medelin 
06 - Filterheadz - The Way (Original Mix) 
07 - Filterheadz - Lima 

Length: 45 mins Transfer rate: 2.9kb approx Link: http://www.oncebitten.net/Mixes 

*I am on dial up at the moment and this was the transfer rate I could figure out far as I know, so should be roughly the same give or take for my mixes too. I'll also ave a word with him about putting the actual track lengths in brackets next time lol 

SMACK MY BREAKS UP 

01) Stanton Warriors – Da Virus 04:45 
02) DJ Graeme – El Nino 02:22 
03) Krafty Kuts – Don’t Stop 05:05 
04) DJ Technique – My Definition (Lee Coombs acid house breaks mix) 02:53 
05) Lee Coombs – The Future Sound of Retro 04:37 
06) Virtualmismo – Mismoplastico 03:24 
07) Soul of Man – Dirty Waltzer (remix) 04:27 
08) Metric – Stale 02:49 
09) Lee Coombs & Meat Katie – Two Men on a Trip 04:40 
10) Technasia – The Awakening 03:35 
11) X-Press2 – Smoke Machine (Koma & Bones remix) 05:13 
12) Hybrid – Kill City 03:30 
13) The Prodigy – Smack My Bitch Up 03:38 
14) Phil Keiran – My House Is Your House 03:30 
15) Phil Keiran – Vitalian House 04:30 

Length: 54 mins approx Link: http://www.oncebitten.net/Mixes/Steve 

MORNING AFTER 

01) Sample from “RoboChick” (intro) 00:16 
02) Royksopp – What Else is There? (Jacques Lu Cont remix) 06:54 
03) Loco Dice – Jacuzzi Games 04:33 
04) Dave Angel – Coming On…(intro) 01:05 
05) Austin Leeds & Christian J – Messages (feat. James Benitez “Miss Thing and Flatline “Are You a Freak” (acapella) ) 04:31 
06) Phil K – Intro/ Luke Chable – Eat Static 04:23 
07) Pole Folder – London 01:22 
08) Way Out West – Stealth (Quivver remix) 04:54 
09) Paul Hamill – Access Psycatron 03:24 
10) Deep Cover – Beatstalker 02:11 
11) Anacrusan – In My Mind 04:15 
12) Dave Angel – Funk Music 03:15 
13) Roland Klinkenberg – Aeronautics (Steve Porter remix) 01:38 
14) (Unknown) 04:52 
15) Chimera – Poison 04:05 
16) Depeche Mode – A Pain That I’m Used To (Jacques Lu Cont remix) 06:21 

Length: 54 mins approx Link: http://www.oncebitten.net/Mixes/Steve 

THE SOUND 2 

01) Dinky – Acid In My Fridge (Tobi Neumann remix) 04:59 
02) Pascal FEOS – Tres O Tres 02:22 
03) H-Man – Manga 02:33 
04) Ego Express – Knartz IV (Ego Express mix) 03:06 
05) Greenskeepers – Keep It Down (Radio Slave Dub) 03:26 
06) Slam – Positive Education 04:37 
07) Felix Da Housecat – Silver Scene 03:44 
08) David Guetta – Distortion 04:19 
09) Joachim Garraud – Rock The Choice (Sebastian Ingrosso remix) 03:29 
10) Pure Orange feat. Shane Nolan – Feel Alive (Scumfrog mix) 02:29 
11) Who’s Who? – Not So Dirty 03:08 
12) The Mook – Dropped 01:03 
13) MBG & SDS – New Jack (Steve Angello remix) 04:34 
14) Indaba – Dark Light 03:11 
15) (Unknown) 03:29 
16) Jem Stone & J.C. – Disco Daze 02:56 
17) Lexicon Avenue – From Dusk Till Dawn 04:28 
18) E –Trax – Let’s Rock 03:18 
19) Southern Comforter – Another Late Thursday (Spin Cycle remix) 03:56 
20) DJ Hell – My Definition Of House Music 01:40 
21) Gabriel & Dresden – Arcadia 01:14 

Length: 74 mins approx Link: http://www.oncebitten.net/Mixes/Steve 


Right. that's me done for now; depending on the feedback I get, there may be more to come so I expect to read at LEAST one glowing review by this time tomorrow night he he 


Enjoy!


----------



## Juvenile

Really like the look of those mixes dude^ Though I fear the connection speed is so low that downloads will time out and fail... I guess I will find out tommorow as it looks as though it going to take 7 hours to get that breaks mix.


----------



## oblio

oblio - for the floor (wet riot, 70m, 192kps) - minimal/electro house stuff

http://s49.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=28OJXMKR1XR5C2HU38KY6DS13R

reinhard voigt - how we rock1
depeche mode - the darkest star (holden dub)
pier bucci - l'nuit
gui boratto - great match
ali khan - waterbomb
guido schneider - bassism
marc ashken - carrot
petter - robotfood
butane - a bus with wings
butane - flexor (run stop restore remix)
robag wruhme - waffellekkspander
alex smoke - tv is pish
magda - lockjaw
duoteque - adrya
marc ashken - inside track
alex smoke - don't see the point
alter ego - daktari (matt john remix)


----------



## The Mexican

^^File Transfer: Unavailable
Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.

The file has most likely exceeded its allotted bandwidth or has been removed by the original sender or a recipient.


----------



## oblio

new link:

http://s57.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0F9DL0D129K5N0LCP02KK9RQA7


----------



## kinze_uk

"Really like the look of those mixes dude^ Though I fear the connection speed is so low that downloads will time out and fail... I guess I will find out tommorow as it looks as though it going to take 7 hours to get that breaks mix."

Hey, Juvenile? How did you get on my friend? Any joy?


----------



## Rabbi

This is a two part mix I did back in October, but never posted much of anywhere thanks to some issues with the web hosting service i used to have. 

October 2005 House Mix Part 1

1. Medway - Resurrection
2. Bermuda Triangle - Mooger Fooge
3. Filterheadz - Protection
4. Aya - Uptown - Trentemoller rmx
5. Trentemoller - Le Champagne
6. Aya - Sean - Eric's 2WFU mix
7. Kaskade - I Like The Way - Troydon remix
8. Colette - Feelin Hypnotized
9. Kaskade - Steppin Out

October 2005 House Mix Part 2

Ian Pooley - Samo Iluzija - Pooley's New Mix
Fela Kuti & Afrika 70 - Zombie
9 Lives - Electro Sex
Alter Ego - Rocker - Eric Prydz remix
Dylan Rhymes - Fashion Kills
Suicide Sports Club - Last Ghost in Town - Redanka remix
Freestylers - Boom Blast - Breakfastaz remix
Smithmonger - Granite Jelly
The Rogue Element - Let Me Breathe
Sharem Jey - Push Your Body


----------



## Aishas Star

DJ Impact (UK/AUS) most recent mix

http://downloads.reazn.net/rory/Impact Mix.mp3

Track List

1. Blown Away – Impact & Nemesis (Next Generation Records)
2. Elements – Neo Cortex (Raverbaby) Styles & Breeze Remix
3. Are You Ready – Hixxy (Raverbaby)
4. Breathless – Impact & Resist (Infexious Audio)
5. Sunrise – Impact & Resist (Infexious Audio) Styles & Breeze Remix
6. 24/7 – Eclipse (Next Generation) Breeze & Styles Remix
7. Someday – Impact & Resist (Infexious Audio)
8. Dropzone – Darren Styles (Raverbaby)
9. Chemical Love – Breeze & Styles (Nukleuz)
10. All I Need – Impact (Next Generation)
11. All I Want – Impact & Resist (Infexious Audio)

For further info & Release dates, please visit: www.infexiousaudio.com or email me at: impact@infexiousaudio.com – Also look out for our Brand New mp3 store coming soon…


----------



## Rasclatt

andythetwig said:
			
		

> awesome!!!!





			
				AuralAssassin said:
			
		

> I agree. Loving this sound. Definately makin me wanna get back to producing more.



cool cheers for having a listen:D


----------



## JeffreyCollins

I'm looking forward to hearing everyones feelings about this mix. But mostly the only thing I wish of you is to enjoy it. As I had fun making it, I hope you can have fun while listening to it.

Jeffrey Collins February 2006 Promo Mix

The tracklisting is as follows...

1. Trafik - Surrender

2. Kings of Tomorrow - 6PM

3. Guy Gerber - Turkish Delight

4. Spector - Electrify

5. Artificial Funk - Never Alone

6. John Dahlback - Nothing is for Real

7. Granite & Phunk - Acid Pop

8. Cass & Mangan - I Love Your Shoes

9. Suicide Sports Club - I Don't Know

10. Scratch Massive - Girls on Top

11. Anthony & Farlow - Punk Rock Electro

12. Starkillers - Diskoteka

13. Chris Lake - Changes

Thanks for listening. Keep your eyes peeled for more mixes in the months to come. Have a great Month! Jeffrey


----------



## JeffreyCollins

Here it is, the lovely month of March, and I have a new nugget of happy times music for you to enjoy. It's a lot deeper than the last mix, so you'll know what to expect. I have a bit of an obsession with the music of Paul Woolford as you'll see in this mix. It starts off more deeper and almost minimal, then moves more into the housey side of electro, then it dives feet first into the electro side of the pool. 

Hope you enjoy! 

Jeffrey Collins March Promo Mix!!!

1. Porno - Music Power (Paul Woolford Mix) 

2. Paul Woolford - Vertigo 

3. Freeform Five - What Do I Want From You (Paul Woolford Mix) 

4. Mylo & Freeform Five - Muscle Car (Tiga Mix) 

5. Different Gear - Worry (Audiofly Mix) 

6. The Egg - Walking Away (Tocadisco Mix) 

7. Mylo - In Your Arms (Tocadisco Mix) 

8. Jaymo & Hauswerks - Rock Tha Show 

9. Tiefschwarz - Warning Siren (Buick Project Mix) 

10. Luke Dzirerzek - Echo 

11. Acquaviva & Luetzenkirchen - Zombie (BluFin Basics Mix) 

12. Royksopp - 49% (Angello & Ingrosso Mix) 

That is all, you may enjoy the mix now! Now go enjoy some nice weather!!!


----------



## Mr Cheeky

Mr Cheeky - I'll House You

1. Jungle Brothers - I'll House You (Kenny Dope Remix)
2. Blaze - Do You Remember House? (Bob Sinclair Remix)
3. Delacy - Hideaway (De'Lacy v's Young Punx)
4. Alan Braxe & Fred Falke - Intro
5. Stardust - Music Sounds Better With You
6. Sandy B - Make The World Go Round (Deep Dish Vocal)
7. 3rd Avenue - Right Now
8. 17th Street - Street Player
9. Gusto - Disco's Revenge (Deep Dish Remix)
10. Pete Heller - Big Love

Right click save target as


----------



## Jert

JeffreyCollins said:
			
		

> Here it is, the lovely month of March, and I have a new nugget of happy times music for you to enjoy. It's a lot deeper than the last mix, so you'll know what to expect. I have a bit of an obsession with the music of Paul Woolford as you'll see in this mix. It starts off more deeper and almost minimal, then moves more into the housey side of electro, then it dives feet first into the electro side of the pool.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Jeffrey Collins March Promo Mix!!!
> 
> 1. Porno - Music Power (Paul Woolford Mix)
> 
> 2. Paul Woolford - Vertigo
> 
> 3. Freeform Five - What Do I Want From You (Paul Woolford Mix)
> 
> 4. Mylo & Freeform Five - Muscle Car (Tiga Mix)
> 
> 5. Different Gear - Worry (Audiofly Mix)
> 
> 6. The Egg - Walking Away (Tocadisco Mix)
> 
> 7. Mylo - In Your Arms (Tocadisco Mix)
> 
> 8. Jaymo & Hauswerks - Rock Tha Show
> 
> 9. Tiefschwarz - Warning Siren (Buick Project Mix)
> 
> 10. Luke Dzirerzek - Echo
> 
> 11. Acquaviva & Luetzenkirchen - Zombie (BluFin Basics Mix)
> 
> 12. Royksopp - 49% (Angello & Ingrosso Mix)
> 
> That is all, you may enjoy the mix now! Now go enjoy some nice weather!!!




This ain't no McDonalds, but I'm lovin' it.  Thanks for posting...


----------



## PsyGhost

here is a dark psy-acid goa mix, only one i got for download, but i have a few more sets in rotation on www.di.fm goa-psy channel. this one is kinda short (67mins) so it could fit on cd

DJ Shoom - Ritual Occult Worship


Tracklist:

00. Lord Darkness & Blix - The Decay of Light (DJ Shoom brings it hard intro mix)
01. Talpa - Rebirth
02. Zirkin vs. N3xu5 - Tooth Fairy
03. Derango - Lost Theory
04. N3xu5 - Bloody Twist
05. E.S.X.S. - When Sex Begins Primitive
06. Prodigal Sun - White Ones (remix)
07. Electric Universe - Luna Overdrive
08. Asia 2001 - Eolis
09. Tim Schuldt - Karma 209
10. Indica - Beyond the Function
11. Witchcraft - Witchcraft Magic


----------



## Brownz

*Bassline House/ Speed Garage*

http://files.silkcity.fm/downloads/smoovie_jan06.mp3


----------



## Mr Cheeky

Right click save target as!!!

Mr Cheeky - Follow the rainbow

1. Deepgroove - Acid house music
2. Alter ego - Rocker (Dub)
3. 2 bad mice - Bombscare
4. Leftfield - Phat Planet (remix)
5. Azzido da bass - Dooms night (stanton warriors)
6. SL2 - Way in my brain
7. Azzido da bass - Dooms night (stanton warriors)
8. From da streets - volume 1
9. Micky finn & Aphrodite -Badass
10. Fugees - Ready or not (dj zinc)
11. Reach & Spin - Hyper
12. Bobby Lorenz - 1995
13. DK8 - Murder was the bass (umek)
14. New order - Blue Monday
15. X Press 2 - Smoke machine (koma and bones)
16. DK8 - Murder was the bass
17. Crisp Biscuit - Unknown
18 Cut & Run - Outta space

www.mrcheeky.co.uk


----------



## Brownz

@mr cheeky ,
i think the version of "ill house you" that I use is fucking awesome, its the first track on my mix, check it out ! Add a bit of bassline to your house 

I downloaded and listened to yours its wicked.


----------



## JeffreyCollins

Thanks Jert for the fine words. I'm putting the mix that was recently (last wednesday) on THUMP RADIO from XM80-the move, 300K listeners...online soon to let everyone be able to hear it just like it was on the radio.


----------



## roebuck

*Shameless Self Promotion...*

What do you get when you put black man in a biker's bar in West Virginia (USA) and let him play funky disco house music?  You get Coach Roebuck...  Shows get interesting...  (8 

What's up guys!  It's been a while.  You can thank graduate school.  Hopefully this will all be over soon and I can continue to do something that I enjoy.

I recently posted a Funky Filtered House Mix Session.  I thought I'd shamelessly self-promote myself and spread the word.  

If you feel like downloading the mix, Knock yourselves out.

When I produce or remix a quality house track with a 4x4 beat, I'll drop a line.  For now, I'm combining hip-hop, house, funk, and other elements of dance music.  Feel free to rape my music here. 

Finally, I'm moving out of this holla in West Virginia in a few weeks (The Coach will be missed in Hillbilly land).  Plus, I am flying to Europe around this time next month...  :D   So if you're reading my post, holla at the Coach!  Peace out!


----------



## Brownz

http://www.demostreams.com/?ID=brownz


----------



## RMS

http://www.piczo.com/motionsstudio


----------



## KeSs

*Genre:* Trance, Vocal Trance
*Length:* 1:17:15
*Created:* April 2006
*Tracklisting:*
1. Coca & Villa - La Noche (Original Mix)
2. Armin Van Buuren - Who Is Watching feat. Nadia Ali (Perry O’Niel Remix)
3. Armin Van Buuren - Zocalo (Original Mix)
4. Aled Mann - Cold Fusion (Original Mix)
5. Anjunabeats - Luminary
6. Delerium - Silence (Fade’s Sanctuarty Mix)
7. Will Holland - Timeless (Filo & Peri Remix)
8. Kuffdam & Plant - Tears feat. Attack The Wire (Kuffdam & Plant 3 Way Mix)
9. Delerium - Innocente Falling In Love (Mr. Sam’s The Space Between Us Remix)
10. Smith & Pledger - Hi Jack (Original Mix)
11. Above & Beyond - Alone Tonight (Above & Beyond Club Mix) 

RIGHT CLICK AND HIT "SAVE TARGET AS"
http://www.ke55.com/mixes/Spring%20Sunrise/springsunrise.wma 


Let me know what you guys think......


----------



## smokin' joe

*DJ Deviant (Me) March 2006 Mix*

Hi guys.....

I'm new to this site,,,, absolutely lovin' it 

here's my latest mix....

Download

*Tracklisting*

Christian J - Understand (distinctive)
Raster - Hardwired (Chi)
Baobinga - Jack Ya Body (Cyberfunk)
Phil K & Habersham - Cloudbrake (audiotherapy)
Andy Jarrod - The Fouth K [Koma & Bones Rmx] (Forged)
Hook n Sling - Vegas Heat (Hussle n Bussle)
Thomas Schumacher - Inside (Spiel-Zueg Schallplatten)
Nick Muir - Frankenstein [KG mix] (apache)
Blueprint - With You Awake (Sound Not Scene)
Bill Vega & New Decade - Solo (Bassrock)
30Hz - Ghost In The Machine (Vertical Sounds)
Tipper - Open The Jowls (Tipper)
Hook And Sling - Mainframe (Geurilla Tactics)
Klaus "Heavywieght" Hill - Face Off (Hussle n Bussle)
Electrotec - Acid Control (Punk Funk)
Smithmonger - Grizzle [Vlad & Adisson mix] (Vertical Sounds)
Baitercell & Schumacher - Lay It Down (Zone)

Hope you enjoy, and any feedback would be greatly appreciated 8)


----------



## Ticka

its shit!!!! 



:teeth:



see ya back at the "other" place ..


----------



## cannabicae

smiles828 said:
			
		

> *DJ Gepshy*, dl'd your summuer of 2005 mix.  i loved it.  great mix.  plan on dl'ing the other 2 mixes.



im sorry but dj gephsy is dead


----------



## smokin' joe

Ticka said:
			
		

> its shit!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :teeth:
> 
> 
> 
> see ya back at the "other" place ..



Cheeky Monkey


----------



## toad420

*DJTOAD-More 4 Ur Core*

http://www.mysharefile.com/d/800158/1146501764/djtoad_more_4_ur_core.mp3

DJTOAD-More 4 Ur Core
www.myspace.com/djtoad420

Scott Brown-Neckbreaker(Sy and Unknown RMX)
Gammer-Into The Future
Breeze and Styles-The Beat Kicks
Plus System-Darkness
Scott Brown-Gangbang Society
Brisk and Ham-Crazy Love(Gammer RMX)
Plus System-Prince of Darkness
The Gladheadz-Drug Addicted Psycho(Scott Brown RMX)
Sy and Unknown-Rock It Like This
Scott Brown-Fade Away
Styles and Breeze-You’re My Angel(Scott Brown RMX)
Plus System-Make You Freak
VAGABOND-Inorganic Sound
Interstate-We Can Dance
Neophyte vs Evil Activities-One Of These Days
Cheepers Creepers-Out of Mind
Brisk and Brown-Do Not Attempt
Dreadhed-Liberate

enjoy!!


----------



## Ticka

Thought I'd post a mix up as I haven't in a very long time... and I kinda like this mash-up.. a battle between myself and Johnny Nostars from last weeks SoulSkool event..

its chilled, liquid drum n bass that gets quirky at times...

http://www.mixupload.com/uploads/ml...4-06-mixupload.com-April-29-2006_12.31_pm.mp3 


1. Perception (Nu:Tone remix)_Quantic [Tru Thoughts]
2. Hit The Road Jack (DJ Czech Remix) [Hai Karate]
3. Syncopix - The Seed [Vibe’z]
4. Highlights_DJ Marky & XRS [Innerground]
5. Control Freak feat. Tomahawk_Danny Byrd [Spearhead Records]
6. You_Stress Level & TC1 (feat. Jenna G) [Bingo]
7. Baron - At the Drive In [Breakbeat Kaos]
8. DKay & DJ Lee - Anytime, Anywhere [Advanced]
9. Most Precious Love feat. Barbara Tucker (High Contrast Vocal Mix)_Blaze [Defected]
10. Ass ‘n’ titties (Electropunkdrumnbass Mix)_John B [White]
11. Romeo Knight - Ballblazer (feat. Beastie Boys)
12. Potential Bad Boy (feat. Yush) - Off Road [Jekyll & Hyde - JHR003]
13. Tripswitch_Temper D & K-Fire [Uprising] REWIND INSIDE!
14. The Strangest Secret in the World_London Elektricity [Hospital]
15. SKC - Forget [Critical]
16. Jazz Thieves - Song Of Happiness [Keynote]
17. Greedy Guts_Zero Tolerance [Subtitles]
18. 6 Days (Soulwax remix)_DJ Shadow [Island] (Works a treat!!!!)
19. First Reaction (Marky & XRS remix)_ Laurent Garnier [F Communications]
20. Chicago_The Insiders [Renegade]
21. A Thousand Beautiful Things (Blu Mar Ten Vocal mix)_Annie Lennox [BMG]
22. Drop it Down_Calibre & Singing Fats [Signature]
23. Aerosoul (Makoto Remix)_Alaska [Vibe’z]
24. Basic Operations - Southern Lights [Renegade]
25. Acid Rain_Klute [Commercial Suicide]
26. Swing the Mood_Jive Bunny and the Mastermixers [Music Factory] Cut short ‘cos Lee couldn’t handle THE JIVE


enjoy!
 

and next soulskool is 26th of May - CherryBomb - 97 Smith St, Melbourne if ya like!


----------



## Mr Cheeky

Mr Cheeky - Acid In My Soul

Kraftwerk - The Model
LFO - LFO
Scissor sisters - Comfortably Numb (Fatboy Slim)
2 Bad Mice - 2 Bad Mice
Donna Summer - I Feel Love (Patrick Cowley Epic)
Faxid - Acid In My Head
Winx V's Public Enemy - Higher States Bring the Noise
Rozalla - Everybody's Free
Anticappella - 2V231 (Bah Mix)
New Order - Blue Monday (Hardfloor)
Rhythim Is Rhythim - Strings Of Life (Ashley Beedle)

Right click etc etc


----------



## shinnydiscoballs

TEEBEE IS AMAZING!!! I've seen him spin 3 times... You should se Black Sun Empire spin, if you havent.. Its beyond explanation.. Great MIX!!!


----------



## Jade Bassix

*Vertigo by Jade Bassix | electro, rock, drum & bass*

Here's the link to my new drum and bass mix. I'm right in the middle of working on remixes for my next mix already as well! Its called Floorplay and will be released June/July, all techno, electro, a bit more mellower than my regular hard hitting techno sounds. If anyone is interested in the release of that mix, let me know.

*Download VERTIGO now!* (MP3)

Here's the tracklisting for VERTIGO!
Vertigo - drum & bass mix by Jade Bassix, released May 2006. (SBRCD003)
1. Fk Me Amadeus by Queensyze
2. Falling Down Edit 2 by c.o.d.y
3. Decapitator by Arsenic
4. The Rukus (D.kay Vip Remix) by Technical Itch
5. Bullshit (Chase & Status Remix) by Akala
6. The Means To Fight by SPL
7. New Sht (John B Remix) by Marilyn Manson
8. Vault by Pendulum
9. Amnesia by Outrage
10. Sight Beyond by John B
11. Wait For It by Evol Intent
12. Papo (John B Remix) by Cosmic Rocker
13. Distorted Tones by Dhanu
14. Bad Cell (Jay Cynik Remix) by Bad Company
15. City Mission by 2cities
16. Soundwall VIP by Dom & Roland

Be sure to pass this mix on to your friends or just tell them to visit www.sobrokenrecordings.com to download the mix!! Really trying to push this new rock-electro dnb soundz. So if you dig, get on http://www.beatport.com/so+broken and start downloading to show your support or check out our upcoming shows!






Jade Bassix


----------



## Rabbi

Jade, I checked out the releases on Beatport, nice stuff! I'm super busy this week, but I'll check out the mix as soon as I get a chance. I see posts for your shows on nwtekno pretty often, one of these days my work schedule won't be so bad and I'll actually make it out to one.


----------



## Jade Bassix

Rabbi - Awesome thanks for checking us out! Hope you like the mix, some yummy electro and rock sounds on there. We have a lot more tunes in the works now that will be on Beatport soon. 

Jade Bassix


----------



## Fanch

*Chill-House*

Heya I'm impressed by the mixes already posted here, kind of scared to show off mine that I was once so proud of but anyways here goes!

I dig the tech-house vibe.  I also like it funky and smooth, west-coast style... but I don't want to get so sweet that it's fruity, you know.  feedback always appreciated!

Oh, and I host a radio show called *The Chill Zone* on 91.7fm www.kvrx.org Austin-- not sure what my timeslot will be for the summer but...... if you *bookmark my home page here* you will know as soon as I do! oh yea, we have a 64k mp3 stream up 24/7 Click here to listen to UT-Austin Student Radio any time any day
Hear me on (these are central time zone)
5/26  8-11p 
5/28  10p-1a
5/30  9-11p

*CHILLIN ON A FRIDAY*
Hipp-E presents "USELESS EP" - Electrips
Justin Martin - jm:ep - caught deep
Keith Kemp - Robo Motown EP - Friday Report
Stranger Music - You + Me
da sunlounge + johnny fiasco - baby how long (fiasco's re-edit)

Download (right click save as)

*CHILLIN ON A WEDNESDAY*
http://www.txdjclub.com/wednesday

01 Kelvin K - "Revolution Beats" [NORDIC TRAX]
02 The Lawnchair Generals - "The Truth" (DJ Sneak's Filthy Dub) [LOWDOWN]
03 Kelvin K - Black Music" [NORDIC TRAX]
04 The Lawnchair Generals "The Truth" (Chris Carrier and Hector Moralez rmx) [LOWDOWN]
05 Solid Gold Playaz - "My Life...Pt 1" [KANZIERAMT]
06 Chris Carrier- "Easy Download" [ADULT ONLY]
07 Charlesson & Arnaud Le Texier - "Magik FX Box [OM]"
08 Chris Carrier - "Remember" [ADULT ONLY]
09 Vernon Douglas Meets Tyler Lewis - "Right-Right" [OM]
10 JT Donaldson - "Do Dat" [LOWDOWN]
11 Laurent C - "What I Did For You..." [COSMIC FLUX]
12 JT Donaldson - "Movin' Around [AMENTI]"
13 Primo - "Drop the Funk" [OM]
14 Ben Camp & Marc George - "Critical Mass" [AGAVE]
15 Lite-X - "Unpossible" [HARMONIUS DISCORD]
16 Joshua + Karl Injex - "The Sun, The Moon, The Stars"[OM]

This mix is pure downtempo/ambient
*CHILLZ0RE*
1. The Irresstible Force--Another Tomorrow
2. Soil--Lord, Album Version
3. Kruder and Dorfmeister--High Noon (DJ Mix)
4. De-Phazz--Information
5. Sunday Sessions--Spatious Sonority
6. Prophete--Once up on a time in america
7. Emotional--Daylight

(Download right click save as)


----------



## Mystic Styles

you have really good taste in music.   downloading the mix now


edit:  you live in austin?    I do too.   Is that picture on your site from barcelona?


----------



## Rabbi

Those of you who post in this thread regularly, check out the discussion here about going back to the old way of allowing people to post their own threads about their own mixes and productions. 
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=254456


----------



## Mystic Styles

thanks for the heads up Rabbi.    I posted my thoughts in there.


----------



## syymphonatic

mystic styles, awhile back you posted a mix in this thread, and somewhere in the middle of the mix it had a part where it said "the rhythm of the shake, the looove we make" ...that's all i remember of it, but i lost it, and i loved it, and i'm curious as to whether it's still around anywhere??


----------



## Mystic Styles

I don't have that one online anymore.   Hit me up on aim @ mystic stiles if you have high speed and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Rabbi

1. Jm Berutich - Meiva
2. Rocco Mundo & ONNO - Je T-Amie feat Miro (Jerome Isma-Ae Remix)
3. Nick K - Citadella
4. Miro - Live It Now (Montero's Robots Live Mix)
5. El Greco - Nightwatch (Chris Nemmo Remix)
6. Tearrain - Chained
7. MV, Hanna - Mr Roboto (Stef Vrolijk Remix)
8. Luke Dzierzek - Timeless
9. John Aquaviva and Lutzenkirchen - No Fear
10. Stellastar* - Sweet Troubled Soul (Morel's Pink Noise Vocal Mix)
11. The Lovemakers - Falling Apart (David Garcia & Morgan Page Remix)
12. Moby - Beautiful (Benny Benassi Remix)


For both the stream and the download, the username and password are "downloader"
Stream here


Or, if you want to download it, click here and download the May06 House Mix.


----------



## syymphonatic

Mystic Styles said:
			
		

> I don't have that one online anymore.   Hit me up on aim @ mystic stiles if you have high speed and I'll send it to you.



i do have high speed 
my name is fasttcatz, i won't be around this weekend but sometime next week i'll definitely hit you up for it. thanks


----------



## Spencer

i got 403'd trying to download your house mix john. Send it to me over aim. Im on a major house kick lately, and cant get enough new mixes to satisfy my crackwhoreish addiction.


----------



## Rabbi

I'm gonna also upload it to my MusicV2 account, since a few people have had troubles with the download. I'll repost when it's done.


----------



## anitserk

*new ableton live DJ mix from Monocle*

Hey everyone, 

I am a longtime member of Bluelight, (formerly jungle_gurl...frequented the midwest events forum a lot!) but I totally forgot the password to my old account and the email address I had registered with is no longer active. Alas, I had to make a new account and now I am a greenlighter all over again.

Anyhow, my name is Christina and I am a student at Berklee College of Music in Boston. I produce tracks with my friend Danny and we also do Ableton Live sets under the name Monocle. We just did a mix on the radio station 88.9 WERS this past Thursday night, and lucky for us the engineers there were nice enough to record it. You can download the mix at www.monocle-music.com/musicdl and click on the WERS live radio mix. You can also check out some of our original productions there, and if you're a DJ or you just plain like them, you can download those as well (both high-res and low-res). 

We do tons of mash-ups since we're using Live, so the track listing is a lil crazy.
The track listing is:

1. John Tejada--Are They Mad Future Robots / Swayzak--Graces State 
2. Margot--Torch (Extrawelt Remix) / Dirt Crew--Largo (Dominik Eulberg Remix) / Swayzak--Wavemail 
3. M.A.N.D.Y.--Tonite / Swayzak--Wavemail / M.A.N.D.Y. vs Booka Shade--Body Language (Afrolounge Remix) / Fraktion--This Never Works / Trentemoller--Polar Shift / 2 Dollar Egg--Green Apple / Bangkok Impact--Give It to Me Baby (Xtina's Warp) 
4. LA LA Land Remix / Trentemoller--Polar Shift / Bangkok Impact--Give It to Me Baby / Yoshimoto--Du What U Du (Trentemoller Remix) 
5. FC Kahuna--Nothing is Wrong / Donnacha Costella--OK That's Great Start Over / Telefon Tel Aviv--My Week Beats Your Year 
6. Mode Selektor--Silicon (Siriusimo Remix) / Telefon Tel Aviv--My Week Beats Your Year 
7. Mylo--Drop The Pressure / Metro Area--Miura / Telefon Tel Aviv--My Week Beats Your Year 
8. M.A.N.D.Y.--Nuf / Metro Area--Mirua / Telefon Tel Aviv--My Week Beats Your Year 
9. Seelenluft--Mes Amis / Soft Cell--Memorabilia 
10. Seelenluft--Mes Amis / Rex the Dog--Prototype (M.A.N.D.Y. Remix) 
11. Rex the Dog--Prototype (M.A.N.D.Y. Remix) 
12. Trentemoller--Sunstroke / Alex Under--Untitled ..3 
13. Seelenluft--Manila (Ewan Pearson Remix) / Rex the Dog--We Live in Daddy's Car / Trentemoller--Sunstroke 
14. Steve Bug--Smackman 
15. Monocle--Get the F*** Off [Nobody's Lover] feat. Elissa Bjorck

Hope you enjoy, and drop us a line to let us know what you think!

www.myspace.com/monoclemusik


----------



## Mystic Styles

syymphonatic said:
			
		

> i do have high speed
> my name is fasttcatz, i won't be around this weekend but sometime next week i'll definitely hit you up for it. thanks




okay that's cool.    Just send me a message on AIM if you see me online


----------



## Rabbi

Spencer, you can now download or stream the mix from my MusicV2 page. Check it here: http://www.musicv2.com/artist/krypticdj it's listed as May 2006 House Mix.


----------



## legalizendecriminalize

ned blocks said:
			
		

> http://www.braindamageradio.com/mixes/life4landbdmegamix2hq.m3u
> 
> theres the stream
> 
> http://www.braindamageradio.com/mixes/life4land_BDmegamix_2_HQ.mp3
> 
> there s the down load!!!
> 
> havin it jungley breakorey sort ov sruff!!!
> 
> hope u like it!!  8( 8( 8( 8



Can you post the track listing? I'm listening now


----------



## RedCommiBastard

*Schranz U like a Hurricane - LIVE techno Mix Miami*

Schranz U like a Hurricane - 2006 1/2
DJ Red Commi Bastard - Miami

Sinister piece od hard techno anarchy - Andreas Kremer, Boris S, Felix Krocher, Sandy Warez, Tomash Gee, Kay D. Smith - you better call your mommy for some emotional support, lol
download it here:

http://www.acidplanet.com/artist.asp?pid=802701&T=9233

Link up @ 
www.myspace.com/redcommibastard


----------



## DG

anitserk- Your mix is pretty cool. I like it a lot  I wish my CD burner was working right now so i could listen to it in the car! Im from Boston too, I didnt hear this promoted on the radio recently...shame because its great song choice


----------



## Spencer

Rabbi said:
			
		

> Spencer, you can now download or stream the mix from my MusicV2 page. Check it here: http://www.musicv2.com/artist/krypticdj it's listed as May 2006 House Mix.



Good stuff john. I'll listen to it once this old Sasha mix is done


----------



## andythetwig

mix by me
selection by members of EADD

*EADD Bombs* - get down


*Max Melvin - Satellite* - Rock Lobster
*squarepusher - Papalon* - felixonapedestal
*Unkle - In A State (Unkle Edit)* - red arrow
*Death In Vegas (f. Liam Gallagher) - Scorpio Rising* - andybounce
*Placebo - Post Blue* - Treacle
*pwei - defcon one* - snolly
*Kid 606 - Acid Jam* - oliphill
*Cassette Boy - Salt Grain* - Rasclatt
*Jurassic 5 - swing set* - experimental
*FC Kahuna - Hayling* - ALL
*Venetian Snares - Kétsarkú Mozgalom* - we come1
*AFX - Fenix funk *- c0wpat
*Front 242 - Principle *- johnmortons

*EADD Plugs* - stick it up yer arse


*Donna Summer - I Feel Love [Patrick Cowley Remix]* - SHM (All 15, wowing, fluttering, drifting and skipping fucking minutes of it)
*Freeform Five - No More Conversations [Mylo Rmx]* - Duck Racer
*U2 - New Years Day 2000 Ferry Corsten Vocal Extended* - Karaboudjan
*Erland Oye - Poor Leno Vs There Is a Light That Never Goes Out* - tambourine - man
*Tomas Andersson - Washing Up Tiga Remix *- felixdahousecat
*Modeselektor - Kill Bill vol. 4* - Evad
*The Rogue Element - Calm* - Grobert
*ivory - free the beast* - ??
*allaby - aurorael* - tylerdurden
*Paranormal Attack - The Pill* - Grrrrr
*the prodigy - No Good *- missglitter
*Darshan - Electroplasm* - ferret1979
*Tony De Vit - Are You All Ready* - Tinrib
*Sy & Unknown - I Feel On Fire* - skilld - M.a,D.M,A.n -
*cabbageboy - donkey kong* - andythetwig

apologies to: 
medi 57 - mate your track didn't upload proper
warmrushes - 256kb/s foo!
kappadaftie - out of time sorry...
Hedonistic Angel - couldn't find it!
Deathrow - I'm a spazz


----------



## anitserk

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> anitserk- Your mix is pretty cool. I like it a lot  I wish my CD burner was working right now so i could listen to it in the car! Im from Boston too, I didnt hear this promoted on the radio recently...shame because its great song choice




thanks!! we did it live on WERS about 2 weeks ago for revolutions (their electronic music show). i forget exactly what date it was. hopefully they will have us down for more, because that was really fun. i used to go to emerson, and i also used to DJ on revolutions, so that station really holds a special place in my heart. its like everything came full circle, used to be a DJ, now i perform on it


----------



## Electro

http://www.ramzvents.com/mediahosting/artists/72/

Progress is mixed by Judson Myers and is available for download at the link above.  It consists of a combination of progressive and electro house.  I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## Boundless

Rabbi said:
			
		

> Spencer, you can now download or stream the mix from my MusicV2 page. Check it here: http://www.musicv2.com/artist/krypticdj it's listed as May 2006 House Mix.


Hello, I had to re-register but have been around bl for a few years.
I have some of your older mixes and really enjoyed them,  thanks for linking the page.  Great dl speeds on that site too!


----------



## Rabbi

Boundless, thanks! I did the MusicV2 site, even though people are pretty bad about not rating your mixes or leaving comments. I've gotten onto a few record pools, and been getting new music at a tremendous rate lately, so expect the mixes to be coming out alot more frequently!


----------



## atri

when we gonna chill again man?

ps linky no worky


----------



## Rabbi

Atri! Long time, no see! If the link isn't working for you, use the MusicV2 link in my sig. Apparently my new hosting service doesn't like some people, and I'm having trouble figuring out exactly why. 

Btw, I moved to Washington state back in August if you didn't know, so I'm not in Florida very often. I may be moving to Cape Canaveral this fall though, who knows....


----------



## SA

anitserk said:
			
		

> We just did a mix on the radio station 88.9 WERS this past Thursday night, and lucky for us the engineers there were nice enough to record it. You can download the mix at www.monocle-music.com/musicdl and click on the WERS live radio mix.
> 
> The track listing is:
> 
> 1. John Tejada--Are They Mad Future Robots / Swayzak--Graces State
> 2. Margot--Torch (Extrawelt Remix) / Dirt Crew--Largo (Dominik Eulberg Remix) / Swayzak--Wavemail
> 3. M.A.N.D.Y.--Tonite / Swayzak--Wavemail / M.A.N.D.Y. vs Booka Shade--Body Language (Afrolounge Remix) / Fraktion--This Never Works / Trentemoller--Polar Shift / 2 Dollar Egg--Green Apple / Bangkok Impact--Give It to Me Baby (Xtina's Warp)
> 4. LA LA Land Remix / Trentemoller--Polar Shift / Bangkok Impact--Give It to Me Baby / Yoshimoto--Du What U Du (Trentemoller Remix)
> 5. FC Kahuna--Nothing is Wrong / Donnacha Costella--OK That's Great Start Over / Telefon Tel Aviv--My Week Beats Your Year
> 6. Mode Selektor--Silicon (Siriusimo Remix) / Telefon Tel Aviv--My Week Beats Your Year
> 7. Mylo--Drop The Pressure / Metro Area--Miura / Telefon Tel Aviv--My Week Beats Your Year
> 8. M.A.N.D.Y.--Nuf / Metro Area--Mirua / Telefon Tel Aviv--My Week Beats Your Year
> 9. Seelenluft--Mes Amis / Soft Cell--Memorabilia
> 10. Seelenluft--Mes Amis / Rex the Dog--Prototype (M.A.N.D.Y. Remix)
> 11. Rex the Dog--Prototype (M.A.N.D.Y. Remix)
> 12. Trentemoller--Sunstroke / Alex Under--Untitled ..3
> 13. Seelenluft--Manila (Ewan Pearson Remix) / Rex the Dog--We Live in Daddy's Car / Trentemoller--Sunstroke
> 14. Steve Bug--Smackman
> 15. Monocle--Get the F*** Off [Nobody's Lover] feat. Elissa Bjorck



The first three tracks of your mix are awesome! Totally a GU flavour. Do a whole mix like that and I'll make you pancakes for a month.


----------



## STIMULI

*Sequential State Of Mind 2*

Whats up everyone. I got a new mix to download at my website. Sequential State Of Mind 2. Some good hard tech trance. NOT PUSSY TRANCE. Track list and information is available at my website. Feel free to sign my guestbook also. Thanks and I hope you enjoy.

DJ Stimuli


----------



## maddkatt

Check out my latest mix. It's up on 1groove.com.

http://1groove.icebergradio.com/shows/dirtyhousemusic.php

Click on listen.  Track list is up there as well.

Andre Alexis


----------



## atri

http://www.demostreams.com/app/ds/_downloadSong.cfm?userid=atri&song=atrivsneurotox%5Fabletonset%2Emp3

ableton mix neurotox vs atri
june 20 2006
got some soundex, soteg, ashrock, uprock, tipper and si begg on thurr
and its very very stupid


----------



## Programmed4X

Here are some sets coming your way, all you have to do is listen!  The New Tunes Series are mostly just me throwing together the new songs I just bought.  Of course I try to keep some sense in the order of the songs, but for the most part, I'm actually spinning the songs for the first time.  It's like practice without actually practicing.  Either way, enjoy, as I've enjoyed putting these all together!

New Tunes: Beginning of Summer (6/24/06) 

Tracklist:

Guido Schneider - Re-Moved
AB - Make Luv to da music
The Craftsmen - Surreal Heights
The Remote - Please Change Your Mind (Ashley Casselle and Asad Riszvi's Seaside Town mix)
Jimpster - A Love Like This
Hot Toddy - Slave To You
Gui Boratto - U-Bahn
Metcalf - Chameleon
Riko - Tokyo
Francois Dubois - Blood
Emphased Reality - Other Worlds

===Other sets===
New Tunes: Mid May (5/15/06)

New Tunes: Mid April

Tonight (Made around mid april)

Wednesdays At Woody's (Also made around Mid April)

If you want to see the track lists for the other sets, just go to www.musicv2.com/artist/obtoulson.


----------



## Psych0funk

Dj eMtee - Drum & Breaks

http://webzoom.freewebs.com/vinniemackin/Dj%20eMtee%20-%20Drum%20n%20Breaks.mp3

-> Right-click to save link as..​


----------



## kinze_uk

STIMULI said:
			
		

> Whats up everyone. I got a new mix to download at my website. Sequential State Of Mind 2. Some good hard tech trance. NOT PUSSY TRANCE. Track list and information is available at my website. Feel free to sign my guestbook also. Thanks and I hope you enjoy.
> 
> DJ Stimuli



Hi there!

I downloaded that mix as I myself am a huge fan of tech/trance and I thoroughley enjoyed it I have to say. Some awesome mixing too will definately be checking out some more of your mixes! %) 

Keep an eye out here over next day or so coz I will be uploading a tech/trance mix from myself and Karl (my silent musical partner lol) which I think may be well up your street too :D


----------



## Smoot

*Velocitee - The Darkness Beyond - DnB*

Here is a copy of my mix "THE DARKNESS BEYOND".  One of the many I have put together this year so far.  Hope you like.  I have updated the link to download easier and in a better MP3 format.

*CLICK PICTURE TO DOWNLOAD*





Featuring Tracks By:
Noisia
Technical Itch
Manifest ft. Keaton
Hive
N more...

BOOKING INFORMATION

DJ VELOCITEE - (FUNKenterprises, SoundNutz, Drift Mafia, 1134 Productions)

E-Mail : DNBVELOCITEE@YAHOO.COM
Myspace : www.myspace.com/dnbvelocitee
AIM : DNBVELOCITEE
Y! MESSENGER : DNBVELOCITEE
MSN Messenger : DNBVELOCITEE@YAHOO.COM


----------



## rhetro

Smoot said:
			
		

> *CLICK PICTURE TO DOWNLOAD*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


This is the Sickness!!


----------



## STIMULI

kinze_uk said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> 
> I downloaded that mix as I myself am a huge fan of tech/trance and I thoroughley enjoyed it I have to say. Some awesome mixing too will definately be checking out some more of your mixes! %)
> 
> Keep an eye out here over next day or so coz I will be uploading a tech/trance mix from myself and Karl (my silent musical partner lol) which I think may be well up your street too :D



Thanks so much for the support. Let me know when your stuff is uploaded so i can check it out.


----------



## Rabbi

I had intended this to be another two part mix, but, thanks to my work schedule, I don't think I'm gonna be finishing it any time soon. So, here it is.

Enjoy!

Riko - Tokyo
Unsuspected - 7-8 Minutes
Madoka - Afterburner
Moshic - Oil in the Ben Hur Land
VSag Meets dPen - Dark Inside
Marek - Lullaby
Terry Grant - I'll Kill You(Beaumont Nantanial's Substrata)
Madoka - Drift(Roel Remix)
Matthew Dekay - Time to Think
Ian Pooley - 900 Minutes(Tom Middleton Remix)
Fischerspooner - A Kick in the Teeth (Morel's Dub Mix)

Check it!


----------



## kinze_uk

Hi yous lot   


Can't stop long as my takeaway has just turned up (with half of it spilled all in and around the carrier bag grrrrrrrrrrrr)    



Anyways, just got confirmation email that our Trophy Dub mix is now featured on this month's showcase over at www.mixdiscmonthly.com (our mix is no. 4) So any support i.e. votes from any of you lot would be most graciously appreciated    



Will let you know how it's all going on that one but for now i'm outtie so tc and see you all back here, eating the pudding   %)


----------



## STIMULI

Yo whats up every1. New mix for you to download. "That House Mix". It is somewhat of a tribute to Bryan Cox, my favorite house producer. You can download the mix from my website, www.djstimuli.com . And please leave some positive feedback in my guestbook. 

1. BK & Nick Sentience - My Life
2. Bryan Cox - Music Is Moving
3. TDR - Squelch (Original)
4. High Caliber - Come Together (Bryan Cox Remix)
5. Mojado - El Matador
6. Bryan Cox - Beats For The Streets (Original)
7. DJ Dan - That Phone Track (Bryan Cox Remix)
8. Bryan Cox - Freaks On The Floor
9. B.C. - Live In Columbia
10. Aretha Franklin - Freedom (Anthony Acid's Sweet Uplift Mix)
11. Bryan Cox - Move Your Body
12. Cevin Fisher's Big Freak - The Freaks Come Out (2000 Freak's Mix)



Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jade Bassix

*Floorplay*

*Download Floorplay Now* [Free MP3]

*Floorplay mixed by Jade Bassix
Released July 2006*

Tracklisting:
1. Episode 7 (Jade Bassix Remix) by Say 
2. Einfach by Ascii Disko 
3. I Feel Love (Timo Maas Remix) by Donna Summer 
4. Photographic (Rex The Dog Remix) by Depeche Mode 
5. Bliblop by Alice & The Serial Numbers 
6. Ananda (Ft. Tiga) by Adam Beyer & Lenk 
7. Just Let Go (Thin White Duke Remix) by Fischerspooner 
8. Only (BCN Dub) by Nine Inch Nails 
9. Star Crasher by Angel Alanis 
10. Way Too Long (Switch Remix) by Audio Bullies 
11. Help Me (Deep Dish Ghost Remix) by Kelis 
12. Fadin’ Away by The Hacker 
13. Help Me by Green Velvet 
14. Transact (Fire Sign Remix) by Kage 
15. Helsinki Calling by Ural 13 Diktators 
16. Neue Luthersche Fraktur by Michael Mayer 
17. Just Kick (Carl Cox Remix) by Cohen V 
18. Two Months Off by Underworld 
19. Magma (T-Viruz Remix) by Ellen Allien


----------



## dj-Vox

*Carl Joachim & John Larner Live @ Bump 07/16/06*

If you missed out, or just want another listen to this amazing night here's the links. Cheers! 

http://www.bassmintrecordings.com/mixes/071606_carljoachim.mp3 
http://www.bassmintrecordings.com/mixes/071606_johnlarner.mp3 

Enjoy!


----------



## DG

^ look who it is! :D


----------



## Brownz

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=EF40948D023EA2D7


----------



## dr seuss

i didn't know you DJ'd mr brownz  will check it out on monday!


----------



## masheadatronic

dr seuss has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Shad

My latest mix Decade is a celebration of my tenth year in the USA!

www.shadtrax.com

Check it out...


----------



## Brownz

dr seuss said:
			
		

> i didn't know you DJ'd mr brownz  will check it out on monday!



Well you do now! :D 

Those who live near Bradford - Bassline Pressure - Me and Mistique B2B - date unconfirmed

Those who are near huddersfield - Passion @ Shout - Me and DJ Biggs B2B - 27th aug


----------



## rogan

STIMULI said:
			
		

> Whats up everyone. I got a new mix to download at my website. Sequential State Of Mind 2. Some good hard tech trance. NOT PUSSY TRANCE. Track list and information is available at my website. Feel free to sign my guestbook also. Thanks and I hope you enjoy.
> 
> DJ Stimuli


Rocking mix champ  
Have listened to the first Sequential State of Mind many times and will do the same for this one!


----------



## twisted by design

aite
a few breakbeat mixes.
First one starts with some funky breaks then moves into the nu school stuff and the second two are on the dirty tech tip pretty much the whole way through.
Enjoy

- intro
- a fifth of beethoven
- rose royce & the pointer sisters-daddy rich
- nickodemus-give the drummer some
- chad jackson-hear the drummer get wicked
- katalyst-showtime
- flow dynamics-live in the mix
- Skeewiff-Now I'm Living For Me (Fort Knox Five Remix)
- A. Skillz & krafty kuts-Ain't It Funky (Fort Knox Five Vocal Remix)
- coolio-1,2,3,4 sumpin new (timber mix)
- dave dobbyn with the herbs-slice of heaven
- skeewiff-man of constant sorrow
- random heroes-c'mon & get it(flow dynamics mix)
- nickodemus-funky in the middle
- prosper & balda-walk on a sushi
- kool uncle-big & dirty dreams
- slyde-vibrate to this (trouble soup mix)
- the outhere brothers-boom boom boom(don't break my balls long mix)
- plump dj's-black jack
- baitercell & schumacher feat tuff enchant-the bass is injected
- smithmonger-wipe it properly
- meat katie vs aquasky-overneath (friendlys breakers revenge mix)
- dirty d-blowin up 20 spots
- audiosauce-freebird (rogue element mix)
- rogue element-just bash out
- atomic hooligan-seven 10 split (klaus mix)
- Gt-this is not a lovesong

http://www.mixupload.com/index.php?a...song&s_id=6051



-intro
-the Frank Popp Ensemble-hip teens(don't wear blue jeans) (malente's electroorganic remix)
-Malente- Don't Stop (the breaks)
-George Michael & Moogymen-freeek! (jim skreech vocal mix)
-Miracle on Jackson Street
-the Rogue element-backbreaker
-Tom Real vs The Rogue element-Resistance 06
-drumattic twins-big buddha
-superstyle deluxe-we funk
-humanoid-stakker humanoid (plumps 2001 re-touch)
-Dj Brent Borel-This way to eden
-Goldie vs Rabbit in the moon-Inner city life(Rabbit In The Moon's Escape From Vocalic Citymix)
-smithmonger-keep your head on
-meat katie & eltie force-nu tron
-chris carter-one time
-the Breakfastaz-method of doubt
-dave dub vs the phat conductor-cannibal orgy
-the phat conductor-ice9
-bass kleph-bonx
-black grass-reprise

http://www.mixupload.com/uploads/mlf...06_8.42_am.mp3




maelstrom-slammin freedom
all i want is the bass 
rob le pitch-twisted (tom real vs rogue element mix)
shadow fly on the motorway
krafty kuts & Tim deluxe-bass phenomenon
DJ Killer - Heaven In The Earth
Cirez D-lost love
48th street-scumbag
Andy page-elementalelectrofunk
Prosper & balda-filthy criminals
hexadecimal-spectrum theme
Aquasky-addiction (chris carter mix)
Chris Carter-World in action
Aquasky-red out (jds mix)
DLP & danny Mac-Rebel Sound (jds mix)
Smithmonger-the dark(atomic hooligan mix)
plumps-no way
Sprocket-kickflip (smithmonger mix)
Infusion & freeland-starwater nowism (bassbin twins edit)
Scissorkicks-everyday thing
psure-late night tales
psure-vampire
hoffman-destiny (dopamine mix)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EME2R52I


And a live hip hop set from a party a few weeks back.
i was messy and so are a few of the cuts but it's a fun mix


nylon rhythm machine-white wind burn off (kojak vs mex) 
Ozomatli feat medusa, wil.i.am and kanetic source-Vocal Artillery 
Immortal technique-freedom of speech 
Bomb the bass feat justin warfield-bug powder dust (La funk mob mix) 
Grandmaster Flash-the message (downtown mix) 
Funkoars-And now for something completely different 
Hilltop Hoods-clown prince (trials mix) 
Funkoars- The greatest hit 
Del tha funkee homosapien-Mistadobalina 
Bliss n Eso-up jumped the boogie 
Digital Underground-hip hop doll 
Nickodemus-global village 
Freddie Cruger feat Desmon Foster-something good 
Blackgrass feat mango seed-Ain't the man 
Geto Boys-damn it feels good to be a gangsta 
Jurassic 5-Concrete schoolyard 
Hilltop Hoods-Testimonial Year 
Delta-Heat Haze 
Dangerdoom feat Talib Kweli - Old School Pegz-cro-magnon 
Bliss n Eso-Greenhouse 
The Herd-No disclaimers 
Atmosphere-Musical Chairs 
Lord Finesse-Show em how we do things 
Nice & Smooth-hip hop junkies 
Tak & 4-zone-let it bump 
Strict Flow-people on lock 
The pharcyde-return of the b boy 
Cypress hill-hits from the bong 
Kero one-keep it alive 
The Herd-where is everyone 
Ohmega Watts-A request

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B6VEDUZU


----------



## Bladder2

hey ive got sets from last november and july of '05 if anyone wants me to mail them a dvd.  all this was made with mixmeister i'm trying to change over to trakstor from now on.  enjoy it's mostly trance but mixes 1 and 6 have some dnb aswell.  Mix 3's the best mix i've ever made prolly.  enjoy peeps

CD1  http://www.sendspace.com/file/zm6kij
CD2  http://www.sendspace.com/file/k0l13d
CD3  http://www.sendspace.com/file/yjlvqb
CD4  http://www.sendspace.com/file/jq1vvx
CD5  http://www.sendspace.com/file/k8l31s
CD6  http://www.sendspace.com/file/z62svk
CD7  http://www.sendspace.com/file/xaak8x
CD8  http://www.sendspace.com/file/fj62b0
CD9  http://www.sendspace.com/file/s1qlen
CD10 http://www.sendspace.com/file/q81cfr

eric


----------



## Tranced

Just thought I'd share this since it's, like, the mix of the year according to sasha and that and they don't even like trance anymore.

Quite a heads down underground trance mix, starts off proggy and gets quite driving and tough. Very melodic but also a darker sound to it.

C-Jay & Eelke Kleijn - Daglicht (Original Mix)
Simon & Shaker - Zero (Original Mix)
Supermodels From Paris - Keep On (JC1 Remix)
Gareth Emery And Nicholas Bennison - Interlok (Gaz's Dubbed Out Mix)
Anton Chernikov Pres. Crystal Verge - Evil Spice (The Digital Blonde Remix)
Whirloop - A Fascination For Clouds (Original Mix)
Lucid Dreamer - Oxygen (Original Mix)
Whirloop - Blue Objects (Original Mix)
The Digital Blonde - Cyan (Original Mix)
Protoculture - Sweet Fine Crystaline
Precursor - Systomatic (Original Mix)

Mix was done using 4 technics 1210 MK2's, 2 Allen & Heath Xone 2's, three CDJ 1000's, a pair of top of the range numarks, various slipmats and a copy of mixmesiter I downloaded off soulseek.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GNB8L32C


----------



## dj-Vox

Please enjoy some new minty fresh beats! 

dj-Vox (Bassmint, Boston) 
Summer Promo 2006 
1.Kaskade – I Like The Way (Troydon Mix) [OM] 
2.Khaimar ft. Alison Crockett – Music For The People (Word Mix) [Step Ahead] 
3.Uneaq – Only You (Johnny Fiasco’s Tonic Groove Rendition) [OM] 
4.Smitty & Eric Davenport – Spiderfunk(Sgt. Cochran) [Dust Traxx] 
5.Kinky Movement – Push Dis [Drop Music] 
6.Goema Captains of Cape Town – Healing Destination (Troydon) [Downsouth] 
7.M.O.N.Q. – Jazzyaa [S-Sens] 
8.Bobby Valentine – My Mind [Funky Formula] 
9.Jake Childs – Sombody’s Watchin Me [Jamayka] 
10.Ex-Chi Town Patriot – The Potta [Bassmint Recordings] 
11.Smokin’ Beats – Chacaron [Herbal Essence] 
12.Afro-Mystik – Miracles (DJ Fluid’s Sub Dub) [OM] 
13.Rhythm Plate – Rain [Winding Road Records] 
14.Loopity Goofs ft. Dax – Dancehall [Black Crack Records] 
15.Jazzy Eyewear – No Drama [So Sound] 
16.Sexual Chocolate – Party In My Pants [Junky Trunk] 
17.Kirk Degiorgio – Starwaves (Jimster) [Freerange] 

http://www.mixdepot.net/djVox/SummerPromo2006/download/dj-Vox - Summer Promo 2006 (2006-07-30).mp3


----------



## Mystic Styles

I am going to try to get a more permanent link up soon and will post it as well.

Some old stuff, some new stuff... any feedback (good or bad) is welcome.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/cundkh


Tracklist:

01 Inland Knights - Monkey Hustle [drop]
02 Jay West - Little Stream [bambino]
03 Eastbound - Madou (sound republic remix) [tango]
04 Mustafa - Sao Salvador (olivier desmet remix) [agave]
05 Shrewd Collective - Smokin Room [amenti]
06 Bryan Jones - Baby Fever (white collar criminals remix) [jackin tracks]
07 Joey Youngman - Fishin All Day [jackin tracks]
08 Heather & ECB - Picture Of You (greenskeepers' into you mix) [blackcherry]
09 Mr V - Da Bump [vega records]
10 Style of Eye - Hydrophonic [tiny sticks]
11 No Assembly Firm - Ghetto Fab in 05 (pete dafeet remix) [uniform]
12 Chuck Love - Soul Symphony (acid washed dub) [om]


----------



## skylined2

bladder2 and Tranced, great mixes!


----------



## twisted by design

mama said hip hop booty
Biz Markie-just a friend
Jurassic 5-in the flesh
Pegz-the last bushman
J sands-southern lady
The Black Flames-Are you my woman?
Flevans-Lay it down
Spice-Big blue sky (skeewiff remix)
Flevans-Dinner with Boskins
Ali B vs The Jungle Brothers-beats on a string
under mi sensi booty
Damian Marley feat Nas-Road to Zion
another message to rudy booty
Nickodemus-Global Village
drumpansound booty
Flevans-small room syndrome
blueboy-remember me (sure is pure 12" mix)
mercedes benz booty
killing in the name of booty
yesterday booty
naughty by nature-the hood comes first
stetasonic-talkin all that jazz
Double Dee & Steinski-lesson 2
Coldcut feat Junior Reid & the Ahead of Our Time Orchestra-Stop this crazy thing
couple other random breaks
Another Bad Creation-Iesha (mental MIx)
Double Dee & Steinski-lesson 3
Plump Djs feat Eddie Bo-funk hits the fan (A Skillz remix)
Overnight Money booty
Girls just wanna have fun break


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W6MIT2AF


----------



## LFC05

*My first -Bangin, Peak Hour, House mix.*

This is my first mix. I have had my turntables for about 2 months and these records for about 3 weeks. It is mostly Bangin, Peak Hour, House music. My volume control and transitions may be better and Im hoping that it will come with time. Enjoy listening. I did.

DOWNLOAD here- http://www.filefactory.com/file/2c8d8f/

Track List

Got Acapellas Vol. 2
Conjestion- Cogestion 04
Turn It Out- Chris Bohn remix
Move Your Body- Groove man remix
Rhythm n Groove- Mike Groove
Bounce them big titites- Bryan Cox
Bam original mix- DJ Dan
Reaction- Filthy Rich'4 Fully Loaded remix
The Other Side- Tall Paul remix
So Sweet- 32nd steer
Me and You- Ultra DJ's
As Abobe So below- Tsuba

Enjoy.


----------



## PsyGhost

DJ Shoom - Summoning of Earth Warriors

Tracklist:
00. Nausicaa the Defender - Valley of Wind (Summoned Shoom intro)
01. Asia 2001 - 303 Keops
02. Space Tribe - The Great Spirit (Hallucinogen rmx)
03. Sneila - Flying Objects Always Reach the Ground
03. Cydonia - Shambala
04. Cydonia - Animal People
05. Yesod - On the Edge of Time
06. Ka-Sol - Skreno
07. Asia 2001 - Psychadelia
08. Orion - Funkadelic
09. Prodigal Sun - Morph
10. Electric Universe and Space Tribe - Midsummers Night Dream
11. Space Tribe - Unspeakable
12. MK-Ultra - Intergirl
13. Bon - Activision
14. Goasia - Forest
15. Master Pain - The Juice of Beatle
16. Ka-Sol - White Magic
17. Elea - Neighbours
18. Shpongle - Vapour Rumours
19. Afghin - Return to the Source

this set appeared on Digitally Imported along with some of my other sets.

The Age Old Alchemist
Dance of the Gasara

more mixes on my site, including tribal house and reggae...


----------



## Helios.

*Question:*

Nevermind, I'll figure it out.


----------



## Bladder2

Here's my August 2.0 Mixes.  August 1.0 I don't have uploaded but will post in a week or so... plz email any feedback to bladder2@hotmail.com 

for promotional use only!

Part 1: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZL59Q2Q5
Part 2:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0OABIT67
Part 3:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NVYUUWFL
Part 4:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DJOMZ849
Part 5:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RIJOPY6W
Part 6:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z9T1MXAB

Enjoy!
Eric


----------



## roebuck

Coach Roebuck - The Playbook Vol 1

*PLAYLIST*
Starbuck Jones - Land Down Under
MarioOchoa - Relax (Orig)
Bucketheads - These Sounds Flow Into My Mind (Orig)
Yohanne Simon Ft Stacey King - Dancefloor Fever (rmx)
Cuban Pete - Blues Rockin'
Pimps In Garderbelts Spunk - Unknown Title... Sorry
Freemasons - Love On My Mind
Lee Cabrera Ft Mim - I Watch You (Vocal Mix)
Tribaco - Party People (Club Mix)
DJ Oji Ft Esteban - Esteban
Sucker DJs - For Love 9Dirty German Dazed Ree-Dub)
Raoul Zerna - I Love The Things That You Do (Orig)
Raoul Zerna - Jungle Boy
Male Funk - Experimental
Mr. Timothy Ft Donica Thorton - Keep Rockin' (Mischa Daniels Dub)
Ben Delay - Shorty
Paul Anthony - Everybody Dance (Funk Monkeys rmx)
Sucker DJs - Funk Bomb
DiscoFunk - No Other
Disco Diamonds Vol 6 - Unknown Title... Sorry again :-(
DJ Romaine - Love It
Inland Knights - Hands Up
T Fuller - Go (Troydon's Mix)
Mike 303 - Friend (Orig)
Eric Davenport & Gabriel D'Vine - Turn Them F*ckers Up (Jon Pegnato rmx)
Todd Terry - Never Gonna Change
Cesario - Erotic Drums


----------



## X

http://www.raversonly.com/mix_sets/downloads/spaz_-_essential_spaz_version_1.0.mp3

I don't know if that works.  Let me know and I'll see if I can get it fixed...


----------



## lysergication

^^ it works


----------



## X

Excellent, lemme know what you think


----------



## RMS

2 sets frem me

Hardcore Mix 28th Aug 2006

1.   V.A.G.A.B.O.N.D - Dancefloor Innovators
2.   Dj Deano - Boomcore
3.   Scott Brown & Brisk - Chase
4.   Lee.S Feat Danielle - 7 Colours (Rezon8 ReMix)
5.   Dougal & Gammer - Expersions 2006
6.   Himbo - Sunset Island (Vocal Mix Feat Anna)
7.   Ham - Jump 2 da Groove
8.   Mozz - Respect
9.   Expression - Shelter Me (Gammer Remix)
10. Himbo - Air 


Hard House Mix 12th August 2006

1.   Question Mark - The Birds (Original Mix)
2.   12 Inch Thumpers - Don't Cross The Line
3.   Lee Haslam - Here Comes The Pain
4.   White Label - Hard House
5.   Succargo - Get It Higher
6.   HardHouse Hooligans - Unbelievable
7.   Cobi - Phat And Funky
8.   Gridlock 3000 - Fantastic Thing (UK Gold Mix)
9.   White Label - Black Is Black (Tony De Leon Remix)
10. Anne Savage - Real Freaks (UK Gold Rmx)
11. Heaven's Cry - Til Tears Do Us Part (Club Mix)
12. N-Trance Vs. Voodoo And Serano - Set You Free 


can be found at My Site


----------



## physix

*Brandon Kaye*
*:: TEK HÖRS::*
*Tracklisting*
1. Jill Jones ft. Prince - Vibrator (a cappella)
2. Mason - Exceeder (Original Mix)
3. Mark Knight ft. Katherine Ellis - Insatiable
4. Cirez D - Punch Drunk
OVR. MIA - Buck Done Gone (Club Mix) - Overlay
OVR. SWV - Weak (a cappella)
5. Tony Rohr - Buzz Buzz Buzz
OVR. Sheena Easton - What Comes Naturally (a cappella)
6. Rob Boskamp ft. Rocq E Harrell - In the Evening (Mark Simmons Dub)
7. Space Cowboy - I Know What Girls Like (Rogeseventytwo Dub)
OVR. Corbin Fisher - The Gangbang (Overlay)
8. Laid ft. Jon Marsh - Believe in Me (Cass && Mangan Mix)
OVR. L'il Kim ft. Sisqo - How Many Licks (a cappella)
9. Missy Elliot - Teary Eyed (ATFC Drumdub)
OVR. Jody Watley - Don't You Want Me (a cappella)
10. Bimbo Jones - Dig it
OVR. J.Timberlake - SexyBack (a cappella)
11. Full Blown - Cheerleader Sex
12. Rhythm Mechanic- Flux (Zimbardo & Zigmund Slezak Remix)
13. Tony Rohr - Pause Be With You
14. Beatfreakz - Somebody's Watching Me (E-Craig Mix)
15. Gennaro Rossi - Rad Racer
OVR. Q-Tip - Breathe and Stop (a cappella)
16. Cristen Varela - Transformation
17. Karanui - I May Be Your Star (Diego Ray Incredible Mix)
OVR. Faith - Mesmerized (B-Kaye's a cappella)
18. Vince G - Lightness

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## StratusBouce

Hypnotik1 said:
			
		

> Here's a few of mine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Domination (Dark Progressive House/Trance)
> 
> Midnight Blue - Blind Faith Reprise (V.2)
> BenCamp - Movian Force
> Pete Lazonby - Wavespeech (Tilt Mainline Mix)
> Dousk - The Novel
> O.C. - Illusions
> Lorient - Salvation (Digby & Oliver Remix)
> Rio Addicts - Crossroads
> O.C. feat. Nick Beman- Not Even Winds
> Minimalistix - Close Cover (Filterheadz Close but Undercover Rmx 1)
> Blue Haze - Spacious
> Modoka - Mass
> Conceptual - Unforgiven
> Midnight Blue - Blind Faith Reprise (V.1)




Could someone do me a favor and put some of his mixes back up?

I'd realy like the DEC 04, I had it but it got lost with my MP3 player.


----------



## randomseed

*Random(seed) | Live PA| Live at Re(Vision) | Aug | techno*

http://www.pyett.net/pat/Random(seed) - live.mp3

Last live Pa I played at Annabells in Akron. Feedback always welcome.


----------



## masheadatronic

An Ode to Albert Hoffman made whilst under the influence of his magical creation

http://www.mrcheeky.co.uk/mp3/ode_to_albert.mp3

Stakker - Humanoid
Phuture - Acid Trax (Cocaine Mix)
Gentry Ice - Utilize The Beat
Ralphie Rosario - I Want You (Latin Edit)
Cosmic Blast - Atomic
Candyman - Slave Acid Bitch
Green Velvet - Flash (Paul Johnson Mix)
Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
Second Phase - Mentasm
West Street Mob - Break Dance Electric Boogie (Junior Cartier Mix)
Dirty Beatniks - Latinhead
West Street Mob - I Can't Stop (Wiseguys Mix)
Psychedeliasmith - Fixy Jointy
DJ Tonka - Phun-ky
Freakpower - Can You Feel It? (Bassbin Twins Mix)
Incognito - Always There
Fuzz Townshend - Smash It (Cut La Roc Lights Off Mix)
?????
K.C. & The Sunshine Band - Get Down Tonight


----------



## Dirtywax

*DJ Scrilla - Hyper Mix 3 - Bangin' House & Techno (South Bend, Indiana)*

Here it is...the third and final installment of the Hyper Mix series. Since I haven't recorded a new CD in two years, I decided to dedicate this one to the last few years of crowd favorites. These are not my newest tracks or anything, but they have kept the crowd moving everytime they have hit the decks. I will have a new CD with new tracks and original material later this year....until then...Enjoy.


DJ Scrilla - Hyper Mix 3 (standard download)

DJ Scrilla - Hyper Mix 3 (23 track rar file)


Tracklist:

*1. DJ Scrilla "Intro"
2. DJ Flex “Amazing” (Antoine Clamaran Hard Bass Mix) (Subliminal)
 Chris Bohn “Dirty” (Acapella)
 Mad Machine “Change Your Mind” (Acapella)
3. Chris Anderson “U Can’t Stop It” (Bug Eyed)
4. Mark Almaria “Feel My Heart” (Carizma)
5. Disco Bumbz “Waynz World” (Apple Jaxx)
6. Groove Man “No Limit” (Vector)
7. Laurent Wolf “Planar” (2005 Re-Edit) (House Works)
8. Mad Machine Feat. Jeff “Change Your Mind” (Josh The Funky 1 & House Moguls Remix) (Funktion)
 Alex Peace “Freak You” (Acapella)
9. Smooth & J Feat. Alex Peace “B Like Me” (Remix) (Motus)
 Adrenaline “Damn That DJ Made My Day” (Acapella) 
10. Papi Sanchez “Enamorame” (Martinez Dark N Funky Dub) (Legato)
11. Bad Boy Bill “Freq’d” (IHR)
12. JJ Flores Feat Delano “Feels So Good” (Remix) (Menage)
13. CZR & Alex Peace “This Is House Muzik” (Tribute Mix vs. Dub Mix) (Faded Muzik)
14. Stazia “Watch This” (Fine Tune)
15. Kash “Tropical Sax” (Fine Tune)
16. Doktor “Dream Into My World” (Laurent Pautrat Remix) (Academy)
17. Kraftpunk vs. Daft Punk “Da Robot Rock” (White Label)
18. Jose Nunez “Air Race” (Subliminal)
19. Crystal Method “Born Too Slow” (Erick Morillo Remix) (Subusa)
20. Deep Dish “Say Hello” (Angello & Ingrosso Remix) (White Label)
 Alex Peace “This” (Acapella)
21. Bam Bam “Damaged Goods” (Columns Of Knowledge)
22. Bootek vs. Tears For Fears “Shout” (White Label)
23. De Bos “On The Run” (2005 Remix) (White Label)*







With over 500 downloads & 950 pressed copies on the street it might just be worth checking out 

Feedback is always welcome!
scrilla@dirtywax.com


----------



## PaxTX

Y'all need some psy-chill:

"Dreamtime"

Tracklist:

(Intro)Sounds Of Nature-Gentle Rain
Electrypnose-Paradis Perdu
Aes Dana-Suspended Grounds
Solar Fields-Air Song (8 AM Version)
Carbon Based Lifeforms-Hydroponic Garden
HUVA Network-Morning Call (Dawn Remix)
Entheogenic-Twilight Eye
Juno Reactor-Solaris
Shpongle-Behind Closed Eyelids


It can be downloaded here:

http://waxdj.com/djs/2265/

Enjoy!


----------



## PaxTX

PsyGhost said:
			
		

> DJ Shoom - Summoning of Earth Warriors
> 
> Tracklist:
> 00. Nausicaa the Defender - Valley of Wind (Summoned Shoom intro)
> 01. Asia 2001 - 303 Keops
> 02. Space Tribe - The Great Spirit (Hallucinogen rmx)
> 03. Sneila - Flying Objects Always Reach the Ground
> 03. Cydonia - Shambala
> 04. Cydonia - Animal People
> 05. Yesod - On the Edge of Time
> 06. Ka-Sol - Skreno
> 07. Asia 2001 - Psychadelia
> 08. Orion - Funkadelic
> 09. Prodigal Sun - Morph
> 10. Electric Universe and Space Tribe - Midsummers Night Dream
> 11. Space Tribe - Unspeakable
> 12. MK-Ultra - Intergirl
> 13. Bon - Activision
> 14. Goasia - Forest
> 15. Master Pain - The Juice of Beatle
> 16. Ka-Sol - White Magic
> 17. Elea - Neighbours
> 18. Shpongle - Vapour Rumours
> 19. Afghin - Return to the Source
> 
> this set appeared on Digitally Imported along with some of my other sets.
> 
> The Age Old Alchemist
> Dance of the Gasara
> 
> more mixes on my site, including tribal house and reggae...




Whoa..now that's quite a set..great taste in tunes!


----------



## Bladder2

August 1.0

Part 1:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZFA5W0H4
Tracklisting:
EK Vs C83 – Absolute (C83 Mix)
Reloop – Fucking Society (Chromedioxid II Remix)
Marcos – Around in Circles Part One
Matt Darey and Marcella Woods – Voice of an Angel
Darren Tate vs. Blue Amazon – Other Love
Darren Kay – Hometown (Hertz Remix)
Galen Behr & Robert Burns – Till We Meet Again (Robert Burns Mix)
JTD & Ollie Jaye – Feel So Good (Guyver Remix)
Carl Nicholson & Ben Kaye – Can’t Stop
Ben Kaye & Rachel Auburn – Sunshine (Hard Trance Mix)

Part 2:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R9E45JUB

Mylo – In Your Arms (King Unique Mix)
Timewriter - Far above the clouds 
Sattva – Echo of Silence (Way out West Rmx)
Matt Darey feat. Izzy – Eternity (Probspot Remix)
Lustral – Solace (Benz & MD Remix)
Jupiter Ace – 1000 Years (Instrumental Mix)
Adam White feat. Martin Grech – Ballerina (Matt Darey Remix)
Lustral – Broken (Way out West Remix)

Part 3:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YSDUVIOS

Fatboy Slim – The Joker (ATFC remix)
Nick Sentience – Bring it On
Id – Eternal Spirit
Jon the Dentist – Global Phases – Agnelli and Nelsons 2004 Mix)
Oxygen feat. Andrea Britton – Am I On Your Mind (Lustral Mix)
Rah – Seven (Airbase Remix)
Darren Tate vs. Mike Koglin – Now is the Time
F System – Into the Blue (2005 mix)
Delerium – Heaven’s Earth (Matt Darey Remix)

Part 4:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IWNTUUD0

C83 ft. Tamra – Twisted Logic (Kraymon Remix)
Clokx – Clocks (Original Club Mix)
Clokx – Overdrive (Ron Van Den Beuken Remix)
JPerasma – Swing to Harmony (Gabriel & Dresden vocal Mix)
Leon – Passionate (fire ice mix)
GMS vs. Alien Project – Hyperactive (Earthling vs. Bushman Remix)
Firewall – Kilimanjaro
Matt Darey pres. Mash Up – Liberation (Temptation – Fly like an angel) (Ferry corsten Mix)
Thomas Bronzwaer – Shadow World (Midway Remix)

Part 5:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OSPKTI43

Steve Murano Remix – Snap vs. Plaything – Do you See the Light
Headstrong feat. Tiff Lacey – Close Your Eyes (Matt Darey Remix)
Firewall – Sincere (lange vocal mix)
Macmark – Footmassage (E-Craigs filthy Footmassage mix)
Lustral – Broken (Pitch and Sulphurs back in time remix)
Dave Clarke – Just Ride (James Ruskin re edit)
Scirocco – Scirocco (Alex Morph Mix)
Mathew Jonson – Behind the Mirror
Paul Oakenfold – Dark Machine 
DJ Vic vs. Ron Ben Youssef – Inta Omri (Club Trance Mix)

Part 6:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V7GCB8WO

Filo & Peri meet Mike Foyle – Luana (Original Mix)
Agnelli And Nelson – Nothing
Ernesto vs. Bastian _ Dark Side of the Moon (Dogzilla Pure Filth Remix)
Drax Scott Mac – Angel (Katana Mix)
Scirocco – Scirocco – Impulsive Drive Remix)
Push – The Legacy (Technikal mix)
BT and Jan Johnston - Mercury and Solace (Quivvers Transatlantic Rmx)
John O Callaghan – Umbrella Theory (Original Mix)

Part 7:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZT0CHPQP

Westbam vs. Red Jerry – Wizards of the sonic (Matt Darey Remix)
Rah – Pole Position (Airbase Remix)
Marcos – Around in Circles (Part two)
DJ Ray aka Joy T Suko – Electric (Cor Fijneman mix)
Riva – Time is the Healer (Hiver and Hammer Remix)
John O Callaghan – Chameleon (Thomas Datt Mix)
Sol Ray vs. Ben Eye and Log one – Revolution of Your Mind (mix 2)
Reloop – Fucking Society (Original Mix)


----------



## BangingTunes13

I've got several up at  http://www.mixdepot.net/nautikat


----------



## physix

::Brandon Kaye::Live @ Keepin' it Deep::Club Therapy::21.9.06::


----------



## kinze_uk

*A short electro/tech house set for y'all*

Sup folks %) 

Just thought i'd put up a link for a short electro/tech house mix I did earlier as I had originally started on it last week but thanks to my prehistoric PC, got put on the backburner due to said computer fecking up, Derek Dahlarge stylee  

Anyways, have a listen and see what you think - I'm not too ashamed of it, seeing as it's my first mix I've managed to do in months lol. Kinda good for getting ready to go out or maybe even to nod yer head too on yer headphones like i'm doing now!  

Here is ze tracklisting and link below: 


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JRXKV6A0 


"AIRCUT" 42.65 MB MP3 128kbs 45 mins approx 


1) Yeah Yeah - Bodyrox - (D. Ramirez mix) 

2) Put Your Hands Up For Detroit - Fedde Le Grand 

3) Insomnia (Áme edit) - Rodmaal feat. Claudia Franco 

4) (unknown) - Luke Dzierzek 

5) Is It Love (Starkillers remix) - iiO 

6) Rock Me - *unknown (Original mix) 

7) Ice Back - Mark Mendes (Original mix) 

 D-Drive - (Justin Xara mix) 

*bonus added track 

9) Visions of You - (Samuel L's Wet n Hard mix) 

*the last track was more of an 'add on' but it had to go on there coz I stumbled across it recently having heard it years ago and never knowing what the tune was called until now - cheers Beatport! Great site I say! 

Peace 


_________________
Steve_Found one half of aspiring bedroom DJs/Producers Lost & Found


----------



## Bladder2

October 2006 

Part 1:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BK2KOVIZ
Starkillers – Discoteka (player & remedy remix)
Moby – Raining Again (Steve Angello Vocal Mix)
Supermongo – Why (Axwell and Ingrosso Original Mix)
Bedrock – Emerald
Roman Flugel – Geht’s Noch (Steve Angello Mix)
John Acquaviva, Madox – Feedback – Original Mix
Magnolia – It’s All Vain (Steve Angello Remix)
Coldplay – White Shadows (Gabriel & Dresden Drums of Arcadia Bootleg)
Sasha – Cloud Cuckoo (Luke Chable Mix)

Part 2:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X66G6PG6
Ben Klock – Frozencity 
Gwill Morris – Time (Luke Chable Dub)
Audiojack – Robot (Original Mix)
ID – Waters of Nazareth (Erol Alkan Remix)
Phonique feat. Die Elfen – The Red Dress (tiefschwarz rmx)
The Doors – Hello I Love You (Freeland Mix)
Electric Light Orchestra – Evil Woman (Phunk and Loveless rmx)
Goldfrapp – Ooh La La (Tiefschwarz Dub)
Ralphi Rosario & Martin Fry – Wet (Eyerer & Taucher mix)
Rita Campbell – Warm Weather

Part 3:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KAAAD2YZ
Chicane – Offshore (luke chable rmx)
Snog – Turn On your Brain Baby (Matrix Remix)
Visual Paradox – Wave Station
Visual Paradox – Come from God
Luke Terry – Oblivion
Kuffdam & Plant – Skyline (Original Mix)
Beam ft. Michelle Aragon – Silent Tears (Sean Tyas Remix)
Interstate – Remember Me (Terry Bones Remix)
Kobbe and Austin Leeds – Fusing Love (Original Mix)

Part 4:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QFNVXYI0
Ben Klock – Earthquake
Scsi – Woodman
Jesselyn – Cyrus
Matrix & Future Bound – American Beauty Remix
Ben Klock – Land of Milk and Honey
Eurythmics – Sweet Dreams (Angello & Ingrosso Vocal)
Unai – Oh You and I (Trentemoller M ix)
Fatboy Slim – Drop the Hate (Laid Mix)
Bjork – An Echo (Chable and Gain Mix)
Bobby Peru – Erotic Discourse (Audiojack Remix)
Tenaglia vs. Clarke – Lose Control

Part 5:  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RI08P0CO
Spektrum – Horny Pony (Greg Wilson Mix)
Steve Angello & Dave Armstrong – Groove in You (Laidback Luke Remix)
Trafik – Your Light (Luke Chable Vocal Mix)
Fatboy Slim – Song for Shelter (Pete Heller Remix)
Love Loop – Fahrenheit (DJ Taucher Remix)
Hertz – Lucky 13 (Adam Beyer Remix)
Space Manoeuvers – Stage One (Solar Stone Remix)
Fatboy Slim – Illuminati 
Primo – Drop the funk (Funk Distraction Mix)
Stonebridge feat. Therese – Put ‘em High (Steve Angello & Sebastian Ingrosso Remix)
Terry Grant feat. Jennifer Horn – I’ll Kill You (Luke Chable Mix)
Outwork feat. Mr. Gee – Elektro (Cube Guys Mix)


----------



## Mystic Styles

here's a more permanentlink to the last mix i posted:

http://www.weloveshift.com/music/Jozef_Summer06Promo.mp3

tracklist again:

01 Inland Knights - Monkey Hustle [drop]
02 Jay West - Little Stream [bambino]
03 Eastbound - Madou (sound republic remix) [tango]
04 Mustafa - Sao Salvador (olivier desmet remix) [agave]
05 Shrewd Collective - Smokin Room [amenti]
06 Bryan Jones - Baby Fever (white collar criminals remix) [jackin tracks]
07 Joey Youngman - Fishin All Day [jackin tracks]
08 Heather & ECB - Picture Of You (greenskeepers’ into you mix) [blackcherry]
09 Mr V - Da Bump [vega records]
10 Style of Eye - Hydrophonic [tiny sticks]
11 No Assembly Firm - Ghetto Fab in 05 (pete dafeet remix) [uniform]
12 Chuck Love - Soul Symphony (acid washed dub) [om]


----------



## djsnaz

> Download Floorplay Now [Free MP3]
> 
> Floorplay mixed by Jade Bassix
> Released July 2006
> 
> Tracklisting:
> 1. Episode 7 (Jade Bassix Remix) by Say
> 2. Einfach by Ascii Disko
> 3. I Feel Love (Timo Maas Remix) by Donna Summer
> 4. Photographic (Rex The Dog Remix) by Depeche Mode
> 5. Bliblop by Alice & The Serial Numbers
> 6. Ananda (Ft. Tiga) by Adam Beyer & Lenk
> 7. Just Let Go (Thin White Duke Remix) by Fischerspooner
> 8. Only (BCN Dub) by Nine Inch Nails
> 9. Star Crasher by Angel Alanis
> 10. Way Too Long (Switch Remix) by Audio Bullies
> 11. Help Me (Deep Dish Ghost Remix) by Kelis
> 12. Fadin’ Away by The Hacker
> 13. Help Me by Green Velvet
> 14. Transact (Fire Sign Remix) by Kage
> 15. Helsinki Calling by Ural 13 Diktators
> 16. Neue Luthersche Fraktur by Michael Mayer
> 17. Just Kick (Carl Cox Remix) by Cohen V
> 18. Two Months Off by Underworld
> 19. Magma (T-Viruz Remix) by Ellen Allien




edited out un-constructive critisism- be kind!-willow11


----------



## yellodolphin

Edit** mix link removed will post another later


----------



## sylvan Wanderer

^^^The link isnt working or I don't know what I am doing.


----------



## oblio

new mix by me, it's kind of melodic percussive techno:

lf oblio - in the morning (94 mins)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/e34c15

tracklist:

Stefan Goldmann - Last Wave
Junior Boys - In the Morning (Alex Smoke remix)
Pan Pot - Mica Mire
Matthias Tanzmann - Bulldozer
Alex Smoke - TV is Pish
Sammy Dee meets Guido Schneider - Styleways
Billy D'alessandro - Come With Me (Gaiser take it down remix)
Agaric - We Are 4 (A1)
Troy Pierce - Girl Down by the River
Dapayk & Padberg - Deiner Liebe Tische (Wighnomy Bros Meiner Einer Deiner remix)
Wighnomy Bros - Zündblättchen
Dapayk - Take It Back
Alex Under - Multiplicanciones D1
Hearthrob - Baby Kate
Ricardo Villalobos - Fizheuer Zieheuer
Troy Pierce - Smack the Black Off Ya (Run Stop Restore remix)
Steve Bug - Loverboy (Guido Schneider remix)
Mathias Kaden - Pentaton
Gui Boratto - Noronha
Trentemoller - Gush
Pier Bucci - L'Nuit (Domink Eulberg remix)
Holden & Thompson - Come to Me (Last Version)
Thomas Fehlmann - Making it Whistle
Nathan Fake - Dinamo

and myspace in case you wanna hear more: www.myspace.com/burtronkram


----------



## yellodolphin

sylvan Wanderer said:
			
		

> ^^^The link isnt working or I don't know what I am doing.




hey man. i tried the link was working. wen u click it there will be an area to type in whatever code is there, and that leads u to the download place. 

let me know if it doesnt work again, ill upload it somewhere else. Thanks for chekin out the mix anyways, later.


----------



## shinnydiscoballs

wow, i forgot how horrible trance was... Junglist represent! boh!


----------



## yellodolphin

Decadance Mixed and compiled by Dj Narkotik

The tracks in this mix bring back warm memories for me of nights filled with love and ecstasy.

The inspiration for this mix is from MDMA. All tracks are warm and uplifting and go well with being on E. I promise if you listen to this mix on E it will give you an amazing high.






DL link - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CR1A2UJD

_Set Length: 58 Minutes_

Tracklist:

1.)	  Leama – Requiem for a dream ( Leama’s Dream mix) (Narkotik intro edit)
2.)	  Starecase – Faith 
3.)	  Gabriel and Dresden – As the rush comes (coldharbour mix)
4.)	  Max Graham – Do what you want (Afterhours in montreal mix)
5.)	  Billie ray Martin – Honey (Chicane club mix)
6.)	  Cassandra Fox with Jono Grant and Mike Koglin – Touch me 
7.)	  Cara Dillion vs. 2 Devine – Black it the colour (Coco and Green mix)
8.)	  Leon Bolier – My Precious (Narkotik’s Lost my MDMA vocal edit)
9.)	  Mike Shiver pres. A.M. feat Tiff Lacey – Arise (Hammer & Funabashi mix)
10.	) Progression – Loving Memories




*PLUR 

Yellodolphin*


----------



## Jert

!!!!! Loooooooovvvveee this happy mix.  Listened to it like 10 times now.  Thanks for posting it.  You rock.


----------



## Ringmaster Darin

*DJ Kos "Velocity"*









http://www.induceonline.com/demos/Kos - Velocity.mp3

Track listing
1.	Just trippin – Fedde Le Grand featuring Mc Gee
2.	The rub – Kurd Maverick
3.	Before the sunrise – Hatiras and Macca featuring Jaxon
4.	Better girl – Voidd
5.	Hell yeah – Sharooz
6.	The groove - Mike Balance
7.	Too good – David Garcia featuring Jay Walker
8.	Kinda new – Spektrum
9.	Tell me how you feel – Krafty Kuts
10.	Put your hands up for Detroit – Fedde Le Grand
11.	White horse dub – Slash Dash
12.	Where station world – Dr. Bass
13.	Bam – DJ Dan


CD release tour dates are now being accepted thru East Music Group. 
Stacey 
East Music Group, inc. 
001 347 495 1350
www.EastMusicGroup.com


----------



## elektroholic

New mix, new attitude on here (will comply with regulations and stop being a rotten brat), new physical appearance.

Same style of music, same intensity, same twisted mind.

Welp...here's my newest mix collaboration in well over a year, and I'm stoked as hell about collaborating with one of Chicago's finest...the one & only Elekid.






eLeKtRoHOLIC & Elekid

Genocide Suicide

DL it HERE

(compressed zip file)

Contents of this mix is as follows:

Elektroholic's Nuclear Detonate Mix

Tommyknocker - The World is Mine (DJ Inyoung & DJ Static vs. System Snare rmx) – Traxtorm Records
Dre Hectik - Can't Mess – H2OH Recordings
Synapse - Crispy Kick – Enzyme K7
Enzyme X - Kapotnaaien (Spunkbucket Mix) – Enzyme VIP
Nosferatu - Void Sector (Assault) – Enzyme VIP
Dione - Paranoia - Megarave
Unexist - Paranoia – The Third Movement
Promo & D-Passion - The Next Level – The Third Movement
Promo - Everything Gained, Nothing to Lose – The Third Movement

Elekid's OMGWTCBBQ Mix

DJ Totschlaeger - F-Word - Totschlag Records
Moshpit - Burn In Hell - Industrial Strength
The Speedfreak - Slammit! - Absurd Audio 
DJ Mutante - Check This Out - Psychik Genocide
IG88 - Suckafree Mashup - Teen Suicide 
Interrupt Vector - Zombie Suicide Bomber - C.S.R.
Screamer Clauz - 28 Days Later - Deadly Productions
Noisekick - Koffie met een Steen - Noisekick Records
Interrupt Vector Vs. DJ Plague - Ahh.. Dast ist Musik - Cerebral Destruction
Vankmen - Bloody Steel In The Hour Of Chaos - Unreleased
Arizz - Real Speedcore - Noisekick Records
Kidnapper.220 - nat1-220 [Live] - Analphabetik Rec.
Dissociative Disorder - Speedcore2 - Unreleased

60 + minutes of industrial hardcore & speedcore madness. Hope everyone enjoys what we have to offer. Feel free to leave any feedback of any kind.

Misc. links:

http://www.myspace.com/elektroholic
http://www.myspace.com/elekid
http://www.distortedtrauma.com
http://www.hardkore-nrg.com
http://www.nuthinbutrespect.com


----------



## elektroholic

DL it HERE

Compressed zip file. 2 half hour mixes of some of the hardest core in today's industry by 2 of the world's hottest female hardcore DJs.

The tracks used by each DJ are as follows:





Twilight

1. Negative A - Kocksucker Fuck You - DNA
2. Promo & D-Passion - The Next Level - The Third Movement
3. Synapse - Krispy Kick - Enzyme K7
4. Enzyme X - Illuminati - Enzyme X
5. Tieum - What - Masters of Hardcore
6. Tommyknocker - Twist - Traxtorm
7. Promo - Lost In the Bush - The Third Movement
8. Synapse - Renoised Sine - Enzyme K7
9. Negative A & Dark Controller - Rape the Planet - DNA
10. The Playah - A Nightmare in Rotterdam - Rotterdam Special





Miss Jay-Kill

1. DJ Promo - Don't Be Fucking With My Shit - The Third Movement
2. Unexist & Ether - Exlxaxl - Industrial Strength Limited
3. Partyraiser vs. Lunatic & Miss Hysteria - Don't Get Stuck - Bassmachine Records
4. Angerfist - Dance With The Wolves - Masters of Hardcore
5. The Outside Agency - Itymn - Genosha
6. Unexist feat. DT6 - Malevolent - Leathal Insanity Records
7. Unexist vs. Promo - The Missing Chromosome - The Third Movement
8. Angerfist - My Critic Fetish - Masters of Hardcore
9. Negative A - Suck My Dick (Angerfist rmx) - DNA
10. Day Mar - Fucking Motherfuckin Shit - Masters of Hardcore
11. Randy & Radium feat. MC Justice - Premonition - Underground House Movement

Highly recommended mix to download!!!!!! This one will definitely hit your heads just as hard as any speaker system it blasts out of. You won't want to sleep on this.

http://www.nuthinbutrespect.com
http://www.myspace.com/djtwilight
http://www.distortedtrauma.com
twilight@nuthinbutrespect.com

www.jay-kill.ch
jay-kill@jay-kill.ch


----------



## elektroholic

vs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eLeKtRoHOLIC vs. Squiggles – Wedding Crashers

The story behind this collaboration:

Mr. Squiggles & myself were offered a spot on the line up for an event known as Kickback to the Future 3 on October 28th 2006 (some of you may have heard of this event and some of you might have even been there). Unfortunately for us, we had to decline this offer that was bestowed upon us due to the fact that both of us had previous engagements on this day…these engagements being that we both had weddings to attend. As disappointed as we were, we decided to take out some frustrations and aggression on the decks…and thanks to a little bit of brainstorming by both of us, we decided to throw a little theme to this collaboration thanks to the inspiration of the film.

The first part of the mix is done by myself containing gabber at 160 BPM, and the 2nd part of the mix is done by Squiggles containing uk hardcore/hhc at 180-190 BPM. There are a couple samples thrown in from the film just for good measure, which can be heard throughout the mix.

You may DL this mix via the following link: right here yo

Playlist is as follows:

1.	Intro
2.	Ophidian – Predator & Prey
3.	Omar Santana – Just Another Victim
4.	Evil Activities – Dedicated (To Those Who Tried to Hold Me Down)
5.	The Playah – If You Want it Like That
6.	Angels of Death – The Lycan
7.	Ophidian – Angel
8.	Noize Suppressor – Redrom
9.	Nosferatu – Eternal Life
10.	 Intermission
11.	pcx vs drk sol-slammin da funk
12.	hnk-a team(rob da rhythm and al twisted's e team remix)
13.	lisa pin up-goes like this(robbie long and stormtrooper remix)
14.	robbie long and ams-trigger hardcore
15.	paris to berlin
16.	listen to your heart
17.	reese-everytime
18.	lucky star
19.	tmnt...kinda

Welp…hope you guys enjoy this collaboration that we have created. Feedback is welcome if you choose to leave any remarks of any kind.

Misc. links:
http://www.myspace.com/elektroholic
http://www.myspace.com/danny_squiggles
http://www.distortedtrauma.com
http://www.nuthinbutrespect.com
http://www.happyvibe.net
http://www.dc-productions.net


----------



## DJPaRaLLaX

*THUMP 4: By Fours - Mixed by DJ PARALLAX - 4x4 & Speed Garage*

::Reloaded Records & Speedgarage.us present::







*THUMP 4: By Fours *
Mixed & Blended By *DJ PARALLAX*

Available for Free Download -> *CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD *
(PC USERS::RIGHT CLICK - SELECT "SAVE AS" OR "SAVE TARGET AS" / MAC USERS::  Control-click the link)
_MP3 VERSION (Size 59.8 MB - Duration 1:05:22)_

The latest mix in the THUMP mix series - "THUMP 4: By Fours" - needs no introduction. DJ PARALLAX returns with his biggest mix release to date! Fourteen tracks of blistering basslines & slamming beats sure to please any underground Garage lover. Get your free download now!


Tracklisting:
1.) _Bullacake (Dizzee Rascal Vox Mashup Mix)_ - *Dexplicit*
2.) _Bassbug_ - *Naughty Nick & DJ Veteran*
3.) _Drum Beat Dub_ - *Orchestral Dubz*
4.) _Bun & Cheese _- *DJ Veteran vs DTox*
5.) _I Love You _- *DJ Booda*
6.) _Cold As Ice _- *Sgt Bash*
7.) _Project Bassline _- *Wideboys*
8.) _Badman Revisited (Bassline Remix) _- *Qualifide Featuring Jason H* 
9.) _Playing Them Games _- *Jack Daniels Old Time Quality Grooves*
10.) _Play That Dub _- *Underground Addicts*
11.) _Do You Feel Me _- *DJ Shorterz*
12.) _Just Feel It (rs 4x4 mix) _- *Riplash & Sus*
13.) _Leave Tonight (Reece B Dub Mix) _- *DJ Q & Supa featuring Tasha*
14.) _Sun Goes Down (Warpin Mix)_- *Bullseye*

This is a free MP3 download of a full CD's worth of music.  It's intended for promotional use only.  Feel free to distribute this to friends and others as you see fit.  This mix is not for sale.  Limited numbers of CD copies can be acquired by contacting - parallax@parallaxsoundz.com.  For booking requests for DJ PARALLAX please contact - bookings@djparallax.com.  

More information, mixes, event information regarding DJ PARALLAX can be found at the below websites:

http://www.djparallax.com
http://www.myspace.com/djparallax
http://www.parallaxsoundz.com
http://www.truecrew.com
http://www.columnsofknowledge.com
http://www.soulchampion.com
http://www.speedgarage.us
http://www.reloadedrecords.com


----------



## DJAFTERSHOCK

*Music Production*

 www.myspace.com/djnspyre

Check this out!


----------



## source909

Submerge101 Live at Planet Rock

http://www.eastmusicgroup.com/mp3/Impact_MechanicsMix.mp3



01: 00:00 Speedy J and Chris Liebing –Metalism -Collabs 3000
02: 00:15 Bam Bam – Turn that mutha fucka up – Jackstar
03: 01:04 A Killa Productions – Feelin Acid Prt 2 –K.B. Records - Sample
04: 01:58 Dj Link- Cop, The 16th Porncut –Pornographic Records- Sample
05: 03:30 Submerge101- Computer Madness-Impact Mechanics
06: 03:45 Plastikman- Spastik- Plus 8- Sample
07: 06:00 Radio Slave- Blacklight Sleaze – NRK
08: 07:02 Submerge101/Phile – My Sickness – Unreleased
09: 08:17 Player 27
10: 09:30 Surgeon – Dry – Dynamic Tension
11 :09:39 Neil Landstrum- Blam the target! Sample
12: 09:39 Hyperactive- Reptilian tank – Contact -Sample 
13: 10:10 Submerge101 – Move – Impact Mechanics
14: 11:30 BoriquaTribez - Celina- Spilo
15: 13:45 Cari Lekebusch – No fake booty- H-Productions
16: 18:16 Invisible Space Cowboys- Jack you fly girl- Tension
17: 19:12 BoriquaTribez – Sexo- Spilo
18: 20:59 Player 27
19: 22:22 Chris Liebing-Move Beyond- CLR 15
20: 25:38 Ben Sims – The B-East Roller - Figure
21 27:27 Mark Verbos – The other side – Simple Answer
22: 28:10 Samual L. Sessions – Easy Walker – Klap Klap
23: 29:46 The Advent – Brand –Kombination Reasearch 021
24: 32:30 Electro One – About myself, The 16th porncut – Pornographic Records
25: 32:45 Mona – Circuits- Mona Productions 
26:33:00 Surgeon – FloorShow - Counterbalance
27:35:40 Mauro Picotto - Funktime- Alchemy
28:40:24 Alex Under - Naran Jamon-Jejeje – Cmyk Musik
29:43:00 Jesper Dahlbäck – Space for my Bass - Harthhouse
30:48:38 FIN


----------



## sn0wburt0n

maybe we could have a different thread for each genre? since most of the old links are broken, and for most of the ones that have no genre description, since we're not familiar with you, how do we know waht we're getting into?

the bryan jones jackin house mix is my fav. of what ive heard in this thread so far tho


----------



## Highspeed

dj johnny wang, houston texas

http://www.sendspace.com/file/drm8qu

tracklisting

1. 4 strings- take me away (markus schulz remix) vs Pierre Chamberlain- Kaotik Love
2. 4 strings- sunrise (clubbass remix)
3. Dj Baby Anne- Mixtress (future funksquad remix)
4. Garbage- I think Im paranoid ""(crystal method crystalized remix)
5. zeromancer- send me an angel
6. POD- Boom (crystal method remix)
7. The Birthday Massacre- Video kid
8. Xenoc- Remix your past
9. Jon B- Midnight Air
10. mylo - drop the pressure (stanton warriors remix)
11. greddy- no gravity
12. Lasgo- Close my eyes (breakbeat remix)
13. Nu NRG- Last Experience (Guiseppe Ottaviani Remix)
14. Dj Johan Gielen -Control
15. Famagusta- Our return


----------



## DJSethNichols

*5 New Mixes*

I've got 6 new mixes for download at the following link :

www.therapy-indy.com/audio

included :

Deptheory V.1
Deptheory V.2
Deptheory V.3
Live @ Therapy 12.02.2006 (techno & house set)
Live @ Therapy opening for Habersham (dark minimal-tech)
Live @ Therapy opening for Federico Epis (progressive-melodic-electro-house)

enjoy!  shoot feedback to : www.myspace.com/sethnichols


----------



## elektroholic

Recently I've engaged in a couple of collaboration releases such as Wedding Crashers (w/DJ Squiggles), and Genocide Suicide (w/Elekid). However...I sat down and did some thinking...realizing that it's about time that I start concentrating on solo mix releases.

I want to pump out at least 3 solo releases out before I continue working with other DJs. Don't get me wrong, I love working with others and I'm extremely proud of the work I've done with all the DJs I've collaborated with. It's simply just a matter of re-assuring myself that I'm also capable of releasing mixes on my own.

With that in mind, I would like to give you a sneak preview of one of my forthcoming mixes which will be released when you least expect it. I will be paying my own tribute to the label H2OH Recordings, which I believe is one of the few labels in the United States holding the hardcore down.

Without further a-do:

15 min. preview of forthcoming mix

I suppose that's all for the time being. Look out for this one to hit the interwebz when you least expect it.

Thanks for all your continuing support!

-Jess

P.S.: I have been hearing rumors that The Hardcore Rabbis will have a little something something for everyone this Haunakuh


----------



## outerlimit

new mix from me
http://www.themedian.org/music/outerlimit.mp3


its a short little mix faster trippy stuff.A little circusy in some places.Far from my best but far from my worst as well.No trainwrecks that are too bad but I need some leveling work.(My mixer has no db meters)


163bpms and its not hardcore.36.7 mb 128 k 

Best described as speed goa.


----------



## PhrEakyKat

*Can't forget my Blue's!!!*

Cheers all!  A dj mix for your enjoyment.

A solid-driving embodiment of NRG, UK Hard House, Acid Techno, Goa.
titled: Thought You Knew

look out for mastered copies at upcoming events
download the mp3 and cuesheet from the plurtrain server
copy & paste into addy bar...
"http://pkat.plur.ca/plurtrain/hard%20dance/pkat%20-%20thought%20you%20knew.mp3"

tracklist/cue sheet

TITLE "Thought You Knew"
PERFORMER "Pkat"
FILE "pkat - thought you knew.mp3" MP3
  TRACK 01 AUDIO
    TITLE "jon bw & glenraath - cat in a hat"
    INDEX 01 00:00:00
  TRACK 02 AUDIO
    TITLE "project mayhem - psychopath"
    INDEX 01 06:07:57
  TRACK 03 AUDIO
    TITLE "audio trippers - funkin' hard"
    INDEX 01 09:47:33
  TRACK 04 AUDIO
    TITLE "karim - demonik"
    INDEX 01 13:51:49
  TRACK 05 AUDIO
    TITLE "rundell & maddox - homicide"
    INDEX 01 18:32:56
  TRACK 06 AUDIO
    TITLE "ant - blown cone"
    INDEX 01 21:02:42
  TRACK 07 AUDIO
    TITLE "karim - the groover ian m remix"
    INDEX 01 25:43:65
  TRACK 08 AUDIO
    TITLE "o.d.404 - sat nav"
    INDEX 01 30:12:36
  TRACK 09 AUDIO
    TITLE "amber d - voodoo"
    INDEX 01 34:41:28
  TRACK 10 AUDIO
    TITLE "chris c & choci - assassin"
    INDEX 01 39:23:71
  TRACK 11 AUDIO
    TITLE "growling mad scientists - jaws"
    INDEX 01 44:20:39
  TRACK 12 AUDIO
    TITLE "rfo & xavier - floor burner"
    INDEX 01 48:25:13
  TRACK 13 AUDIO
    TITLE "casper - paranoid'
    INDEX 01 51:28:65
  TRACK 14 AUDIO
    TITLE "tony montana & geezer - asylum"
    INDEX 01 56:10:20
  TRACK 15 AUDIO
    TITLE "acid ted - one conciousness"
    INDEX 01 60:15:19

regards,

P
http://pkat.plur.ca/plurtrain ; http://www.myspace.com/pkat ; phreakykat@snet.net Cheers everyone!


----------



## PsyGhost

http://goa-shoom.net/mixes/psychomantium.html

DJ Shoom - Psychomantium

01. Mubali - Luminaria
02. Double R.E.L. - Scum of the Earth
03. Chromatone vs DJ Anaka - Electrorgazm
04. Super Punk - Psycho Diva
05. E.S.X.S. - The Bloody Sword
06. N3xu5 - Excalibur
07. Blisargon Demogorgon -Reintroduce
08. Para Halu - Vamp D
09. Derango - The Poisonous Square
10. Drumatik - Killing Zoo (rmx)
11. Prodigal Sun - Morph
12. Ka-Sol - Technomorgon

Length: 74:14


----------



## swilow

sn0wburt0n said:
			
		

> maybe we could have a different thread for each genre? since most of the old links are broken, and for most of the ones that have no genre description, since we're not familiar with you, how do we know waht we're getting into?




I don't think we'd need a thread for each genre, I may write more specific guidleines and delete those that don't conform eg. must list genre etc...

All in good time 

Psyghost, I like your mix a lot, bit darker then my trance tastes usually lead, but sounds pretty decent. Nice eveil atmosphere


----------



## wendisoul

*Hola!*

Here is the link to my latests mix LeahAnn - Cracker
This is a nice tech-electric house mix.... tracklist available at www.myspace.com/djleahann 
Enjoy!


----------



## Aishas Star

My partners latest mix (hardcore)


DJ Impact

Tracklist:

1. Do You Know 2006 - Impact 
2. Tantric - Hixxy 
3. Everytime we touch - Cascade (Chaos Remix) 
4. The Voice - Impact 
5. Sunlight - Impact & Resist (Original Mix) 
6. Thug Boy - Breeze & Styles 
7. I Wish - Impact & Suae 
8. Always on my Mind - Impact & Resist 
9. Stab Em - Recon & Squad E 
10. Teardrops - Love Assasins (Impact Remix) 
11. Unforgettable Hope - Gammer 
12. Make some Noise - Dougal & Gammer 
13. All I Want - Impact & Resist (Original Mix) 
14. Nu Skoool Raver - Impact & Nemesis 
15. Hardcore DJ - Breeze 
16. Badgers on Acid - K Komplex & Ting 
17. Are You Sleepin'


----------



## elektroholic

Well well well! Looks like we have a brand new mix from Distorted Trauma’s Jewish Duo. Some of you might remember these guys from about a couple years ago when they unleashed their first Hardcore Sermon. After many more months of preaching about the glory of hardcore gabber in synagogues all across the world, The Hardcore Rabbis are back with a brand new sermon just in time for Haunakuh!

Prepare yourselves for The Hardcore Sermons: Chapter 2

DL it HERE

Compressed zip file containing 2 mixes…one from each rabbi.

Rabbi Hebrakrustachi brings to you: The Kosher Smosher Sermon

1.	Endymion – Causin Confusion – Enzyme
2.	Omar Santana – Hardcore Revival – H2OH Recordings
3.	Nosferatu – Human Experiments – Gangsta Audiovisuals
4.	Omar Santana – Mosh Pit – H2OH Recordings
5.	The Playah – Rotterdam Nightmare – Rotterdam Special
6.	Tommyknocker – Domination – Traxtorm
7.	Neophyte & Evil Activities – Alles Kapot – Rotterdam
8.	Omar Santana – Mind Ripper (Outback remix) – H2OH Recordings

Rabbi Shalomjewduh brings to you: The Gefilte Meshuggenah Sermon

1.  System 3 - The Right Way - D-Boy Black Label
2.  Stingray - Let The Bass Be Louder (El Bruto Hard Mix) - Dwarf 
Records
3.  Chosen Few - The Break - Mokum
4.  Crazy People Are Happy - Get On The Floor - Dance International 
Records
5.  Lockjaw - Smoke Dis One - Ruffneck
6.  DJ Jappo vs. DJ Lancinhouse - Bring It Fine - D-Boy 
7.  DJ Isaac & Pagan - 2 Definitions - Dwarf
8.  Lockjaw - Like A Bolder - Ruffneck
9.  Predator - Now Hear Diz - Ruffneck
10. Terullian - Fucked-Up Motherfuckers - Mokum
11. Myztic vs. Myrmidon - Pop Goes Da Pistol - Gangsta Audiovisuals
12. Brian Acardy - Ya Gangsta Music - ID&T
13. DJ Promo - Shit To Die For - ID&T
14. Nosferatu - The Essence - Gangsta Audiovisuals
15. Myztic - To Da Rhythm - Ruffex 
16. Syphax - The Saga - Ruffex
17. Neophyte -  Catastrophy (Lenny Dee & Jappo Hostile Mix) - Rotterdam 
Records

There you have it. Hardcore Sermon #2 just in time for the holidays.

Hope everyone enjoys this. As always, feedback of any kind is welcome.

In case there are those of you who don’t have the first sermon, you can pick that up by DLing HERE


Mozzletoff!


----------



## oblio

hello all, i've just finished a new mix tape, it's a mix of styles, but i suppose deep melodic techno might be a good overall label for it. it's entitled 'fuck new rave' as there's a rather worrying trend in this country of indie clone bands being marketed as 'new rave' because they have adopted some of the marketable characteristics of 'rave', but none of the soul. which is a shame if you ask me. rave is a state of mind, not a fashion accessory.

wow, that all sounds terrible preachy and self important. anyhow, here's the mix:

oblio - fuck new rave (68 mins)

depeche mode - the darkest star (holden dub)
pier bucci - l'nuit
holden - lump
dj t vs. freestyle man - beat the street
gaiser - egress
magda - dr. secret tooth
duoteque - daki theta (the mfa instrumental remix)
digitaline - rubicube
stefan goldmann & ame - sleepy hollow
oblio - orbit
solieb - circus maximus
friendly people - music is improper
holden - the wheel
rhythm & sound - truly (vladislav delay remix) 

link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/pr3dsl

thanks, mark.


----------



## tripple6terror

*minimal mix ......give it a listen*

http://www.rotfest.com/droid/mp3/Drumcell_Live@Avalon_R.Hawtin-J.Mills.mp3 great mix for your listening pleasures


----------



## hidden420

DJ Flashback - The Shadows 

A Dnb Mix


With over 10 years experience, Flashback has stunned crowds all over the U.S. Flashback is a Philly veteran with a sound all his own. His unique style of mixing and his superior scratching and beat juggling skills make a whole new Drum And Bass sound that will alter your state of mind with one push and pull of a beat. His broad track selection will leave you speechless as he brings you on a journey through the dark and the funky side of Dnb, and occasionly on a trip back to the old skool playing tracks from as early as 1993. Over the years, Flashback has entertained audiences world wide on several top internet radio stations such as Drumnbasstv.com along with his crew Hieratic Soundz which consists of Mojo Risin' Dj Sundance AKA 3rd I and MC Stada who also performs with General Malice and the Junglistic Pressure crew.


http://gspmagazine.com/html/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=179

^^^^^^This will start your download^^^^^^^

bookings www.madskillzent.com (Imp@madskillzent.com)


----------



## cubehead

Here's a mix I did in 2002, not recent I know but it's the only one I have hosted online still. It's drum and bass by the way...Enjoy.

CUBEHEAD 2002 MIX
Complete Tracklisting: 
Marcus Intalex & S.T. Files - Warp 2 
Decoder - ?? 
A-Sides & Randall - Turn it Loose 
DJ Flux - Vape Gun 
Total Science - Liteweight 
Digital - Skyline 
Dom & Keaton - Twisted City 
Agent Babylon - Desert Planet (DJ Ecco & Sabotage rmx) 
Danny C - Sphere 
DJ Friction - Teethgrinder 
Total Science - Squash 
Digital - Street Bizz 
Tango - Mainline 
High Contrast - Global Love


----------



## Adolfo

StratusBouce said:
			
		

> Could someone do me a favor and put some of his mixes back up?
> 
> I'd realy like the DEC 04, I had it but it got lost with my MP3 player.



Yes please..


----------



## sciencedj

*Breaks,Funky Breaks, Acid Breaks - late nineties*

I mixed this set in the late nineties. It is here for your pleasure...slammin, funky beats.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XYLSNRA7

Mix - DJ Science Funky Break Mix Best of Old and New
Time: 51:30 minutes
size: 95 mbs
file format:mp3
media:vinyl


----------



## Endo

*DJ Endo Presents Graveyard Shift vol. 2 :: Halloween Breaks Mix!*

What's up Everybody! I just thought I'd drop by and give you guys the link to my Halloween CD, GRAVEYARD SHIFT VOLUME 2. I Recorded it on Mischief Night 10.30.06. 

It's all Harmonically mixed breaks, and recorded using Final Scratch 2, Traktor DJ Studio 3 (controlled by vinyl), and vinyl on tech 1200's  w/ a DJM600 Mixer and Trigger Finger MIDI Controller.

Time : 70 Minutes
Bitrate:  192 KBPS
Size: 97.3 MB

RIGHT CLICK HERE and "SAVE AS" or "DOWNLOAD LINKED FILE" to DOWNLOAD THE FREE MP3









FEEDBACK APPRECIATED!!

Tracklisting:
1. Intro - Rektchordz – Horror Fi [Trans:Verse]
2. Stormtrooperz – The Number [Breaks FM]
3. Distortionz & Deep Impact – Demons [Bass Invaderz]
4. Ivory – Wolf (Control-Z remix) [Rat Records]
5. Control Z vs. Screwface – Dar Licks [Hardcore Beats]
6. Pendulum vs. Freestylers – Painkiller (ED Solo & Skool Of Thought Remix)[Against The Grain]
7. Screwface – Army Of Darkness [Hardcore Beats]
8. Freestylers – Turn To Twist [Against The Grain]
9. Deekline & Wizard w/ Jack Beats – Goldigga (Breakfastaz Remix) [Rat Records]
10. Cut & Run – Public Enema [Cut & Run]
11. Geek Ghastly – Against The Terror (Original Mix) [White]
12. Broadbeatz – Crossfire [Hardcore Beats]
13. Grizzla – Bodyhammer (Breakdown Re-edit)[Drunk & Unstable Label]
14. Cut & Run – Gangstas Parody [Cut & Run]
15. Entity – Heart Attack (Screwface Remix) [Sub Frequency Funk]
16. Rektchordz – Grime Vibration [Unstable Label]
17. D-Ranged – Claire’s Journey [Unstable Label]
18. Rektchorz – Nothing More [Trans:Verse]
19. Cut & Run – Loneliness [Cut & Run]
20. Unknown – Sweet Dreams [Crisp Biscut]

For more mixes by DJ Endo and more info check out www.djendo.com or www.myspace.com/djendo
For more info about harmonic mixing check out www.harmonicmixing.com

Contact Info:
E-Mail - Mike@DJEndo.com
AIM: DJEndodotcom
MSN: DJEndoVT@Yahoo.com
Phone: (802)578-9123

For Bookings Contact Jon@GSPmagazine.com


----------



## lok1

Ill download this when i gets a chance. looks good mate


----------



## Hewhomustnotbenamed

Quite a good listen.  Nice scary breaks music makes me happy.

The treatment you give "killing in the name" is praticularly good.


----------



## rossmig

Here is a Hard Dance mix i've done.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/3jf7h2

The Download link is on the page below the adverts.

*Billy Who?*
R U Ready To Kick It 0'00.00
Candyman (Guyver RMX) 7'24.92
Ruff N Tuff 13'11.85
Fuckin Hostile 19'05.11
Acid Disco (Dave The Drmmer RMX) 24'16.04
Power Trip 30'33.77
Gunz Blazin35'09.52
Motherfucker 38'48.69
The Dawn (Guyver Rmx) 44'29.77
Pure Kaos 49'36.55
The Billy Track 56'15.63

This is my first mix that i have posted so please be kind.


----------



## gher

Here's a mix I made about a month ago. First half is psytrance and the second half is techno and hardcore. For some reason I forgot to post it in this thread.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QXUALFDB

Tracklisting:
01 - Dark Soho - The New Age
02 - Xenomorph - Antimatter
03 - Tim Schuldt - Stroke
04 - Hyoctal - Acid Reign
05 - Shift - Cipher Jabbawokkee
06 - Hyoctal - Neuro-Storm
07 - Scorb - Tundra
08 - Troll Scientists - Alias
09 - Tim Schuldt - Secrets
10 - Hardtrax - Screaming For Vengeance
11 - Hamunaptra feat. Mindustries - Destroyer Of Worlds
12 - Petrochemical - Soulgrinder
13 - The Outside Agency - The New Master
14 - Omkara Techichi - Genocide Compulsion
15 - Hamunaptra - Limytz
16 - Omkara Techichi - Salvation

Enjoy!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

cubehead said:
			
		

> Here's a mix I did in 2002, not recent I know but it's the only one I have hosted online still. It's drum and bass by the way...Enjoy.
> 
> CUBEHEAD 2002 MIX
> Complete Tracklisting:
> Marcus Intalex & S.T. Files - Warp 2
> Decoder - ??
> A-Sides & Randall - Turn it Loose
> DJ Flux - Vape Gun
> Total Science - Liteweight
> Digital - Skyline
> Dom & Keaton - Twisted City
> Agent Babylon - Desert Planet (DJ Ecco & Sabotage rmx)
> Danny C - Sphere
> DJ Friction - Teethgrinder
> Total Science - Squash
> Digital - Street Bizz
> Tango - Mainline
> High Contrast - Global Love



Pretty good track selection. Im more into the jump up, techstep, ragga shit... and dark nasty jungle..... but this dnb set kept my attention, and thats surprising for me....... I guess I like it somewhat because I heard every single track before at partys/clubs when I was younger.


----------



## angels_and_demons

Random grab and play whilst fuelled with allsorts, streamed on Discogs radio on Saturday night. Enjoy if you like this sort of thing, don't bother downloading if you are single minded and need a constant thud thud thud. 

{intro} Constructive Neutrons - Walt Dickerson & Sun Ra [SteepleChase] 1979
Clouds Are Gone (Henrik Schwarz Remix) - Alton Miller [Deeper Soul] 2005
Got To Be There - Sygaire [Sonar Kollektiv] 2005
Slide - Mark De Clive-Lowe [ABB Soul] 2005
Carambola (Mark Pritchard Remix) - Azymuth [Far Out] 2000
Root Down - Peter Kruder [Compost] 2000
Armz R Deh - Kaidi Tatham [Laws of Motion] 1999
State Of Mind (Vocal) - Nutmeg [Neroli] 2003
This Ain't Tom N' Jerry - Cousin Cockroach [Bitasweet] 2002
Granada - Slow Supreme [Jazid Collective] 2000
He's Got The Whole World In His Hands (Henrik Schwarz Remix) [Deeper Soul] 2005
Kuma - Âme [Sonar Kollektiv] 2006
Appopopoulisberg - Jimmie Haskell [ABC] 1971
Odessa (Peter Kruders Broadcast From The Inside) - Kosma [Infracom!] 2000
T-Raenon (Version) - Photek [Op-ART] 1996
Sun Shine - Kuni [Mule Musiq] 2005
The Jupiter Effect - Landslide [Hospital] 2000
Intro/On my way Home - Earl Zinger [Red Egyptian] 2001
New Bell - Manu Dibango [Atlantic] 1972
First Impressions - Shamek Farrah [Strata-East] 1974
Hopscotch - Charles Rouse [Strata-East] 1974
A Love Supreme - Alice Coltrane [Impulse!] 1972
2069: A Spaced Oddity - US69 [Buddah] 1969
Evolution Of The Beast (Part I - Chameleon Remix) - Palm Skin Productions [Mo Wax] 1994
Future Reality Part 1 - Dave Wallace [All Good Vinyl] 1996
When I - Blu-Tonik [Skanna] 1996
Single (Photek Mix) - EBTG [Virgin] 1996
Justice - Synthetic Pleasure [Basement] 1997
U Down (Off The Wall Mix) - DJ Pulse & Jazz Cartel [All Good Vinyl] 1996
No Time - Optical [Celluloid] 1995/6
Future Frontier - Omni Trio [Moving Shadow] 1993
Rolled Into 1 - E-Z Rollers [Moving Shadow] 1994
Picking Boogers - Biz Markie [Cold Chillin'] 1998
I Left My Wallet In El Segundo (Silent) - A Tribe Called Quest [Jive] 1990
Bubble Gum - 9th Creation [PYE] 1975
Melting Pot - Booker T & The MG's [Harmless] 1974
Westchester Lady - Bob James [CTI] 1976
Poppy Girls - Quincy Jones [MCA] 1978
Theme From The Planets - Dexter Wansel [Philadelphia] 1976
Summertime - Kool & the Gang [Ultimate Dilemma] 2002
Dancing Drums - Ananda Shankar [Fallout] 1975
Chapumbambe - Bwana [Caytronics] 1972
World War IV - Antibalas [Comet] 200?
???? - ?????
March Of The Goober Woobers - Forty Seven Times Its Own Weight [Fable] 1975
March On - The Awakening [Black Jazz] 197?
Paarty - Maceo [Urban] 1973
{outro] Sleeping Beauty - Sun Ra [Art Yard]
Time: 185.40
Bitrate: 128
Size: 171

http://lightweightindustries.co.uk/mixes/Lee_Mascall_First_Impressions.mp3


----------



## dj-Vox

*Bassmint Recordings Mix Download - WinterMint (House/Deep House)*

New winter fresh beats for your feets are back, and about time I might add. These tunes have kept me going while the degrees have been falling. Featured tracks are at #5 with Bassmint label mates Chad Will and Sean Hanrahan's "And Move" on All House Music, and at #17 the international hit "Good Inside" from UK producers Groove Federation forth coming on Bassmint Recordings. Enjoy... 

dj-Vox (Bassmint, Boston) 
WinterMint 
1.The Sound Republic – Insomnia [Control] 
2.Fred Everything & J.T. Donaldson – Listen [Freerange] 
3.Troydon – Learn To Love [OM] 
4.Toka Project – Treat Me Right [Tango] 
5.Chad Will & Sean Hanrahan – And Move [All House Music] 
6.Joshua Heath – Elevator Jamz [Salted] 
7.Digital Minds – Bring It [Nightshift] 
8.Jay Tripwire – Call & Answer [Nordic Trax] 
9.Ricardo Rae ft. Alyson Joyce – Where The Love Goes [Aroma] 
10.Greg Kozo & Freakfaze ft. Karl The Voice – Dandy Dancer (Earnshaw’s Sole Unity Remix) [Place Blanche] 
11.Tracy Cooper – Are You Hip [Greenhouse] 
12.Distant Funk – Wanna Party [Drop Music] 
13.No Assembly Firm – All Jacked Up [Dot Bleep] 
14.Rick N – Thank God It’s Friday (Jaywood) [Shak Digital] 
15.LC – Shake That [All House Music] 
16.Ricardo Rae – Hold On (Chuck Love) [Tango] 
17.Groove Federation – Good Inside [Bassmint Recordings] 
18.The Littlemen – Hit Dat Dog [Mobile Trax] 
19.Jamanta Crew – Trick [Good Family] 
20.Recloose – Landed (Megamix) [MFF] 

http://www.mixdepot.net/djVox/WinterMint/download/dj-Vox - WinterMint (2007-01-12).mp3 

Feedback welcome........Cheers!!!


----------



## uumpaloompa

^^Wow, I really love your track selection. this mix was ace!!


----------



## djdougcollins

This is a set I recorded live (with Live!) at the end of the summer at one my crew and I's monthlies. It's definitely one of my more downtempo sets compared to what I usually play, but I was pretty happy with how it came out! Let me know what you think! 

Download here: 
http://www.mixdepot.net/DougCollins/LiveAtNiteOwl

Tracklisting: 
1.Alex Smoke-Pingu (Original) 
2Akabu-Phuture Bound (Ame Remix) 
3.Fosek- Heedron (Original) 
4.Burnski- Headland Mad (Original) 
5.Afro Mystik- Miracle (DJ Fluid Sub Dub) 
6.DK7- Hear Like A Demon (DK7 Remake) 
7.Mirror Music- The Redemption of Taylor Nash (Original) 
8. Vincent Casanova- Drums Are Cool (Doug Collins Live Remix) 
9. King Unique- To The Left (Original) 
10.Layo & Bushwacka!- Kick Your Ass (Original) 

There's lot of various loops throughout, but I won't list all of those. Enjoy!


----------



## SA

djdougcollins, I enjoyed your mix and added it to my playlist right after [Nick Warren - June 2006 DJNickWarren.com Website Mix (2006-06-01)]; it matched the tempo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## djdougcollins

Hey, thanks a lot!  It's one of the only mixes I've ever made that even I wanted to listen to more than once haha.  I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Bladder2

*EMF - January 2007 DnB Mixes*

JANUARY DNB MIXES

Part 1:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/fmgb5p
Nu:Tone Feat. Logistics – The Way That You Move
Logistics – The Trip
Kubiks & Lomax – Nautillus
Commix – Tychoon
Xample & Sol – Ruthless
Influx UK – The Siren (Feat. Audio Angel)
High Contrast – Full Intention
Q Project – Bovey Pay
Layo & Bushwaka! – It’s Up To You (Shining through) (Roni Size Vocal)
Unknown – Signs of the Zodiac (12)
Syncopix – Together Again (Logistics Remix)

Part 2:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/gt90qd
Donnie Dubson – Beyond Infinity
Artificial Intelligence – Desperado 
DJ Marky & Bungle – Back to the Vibe
Q Project – Slowly But Surely
Concord Dawn – Guardian Angel
Kds ft. Robbie Craig – Experience (Ill.Skillz.Remix)
Q Project – Living With Beaker (Total Science Mix)
Q Project – Urban Decay
Cyantific vs. Q Project – 11th Hour
Jenna G – Healings
Aphrodite & Mickey Finn – Bad Ass (Takeover Mix)
Concord Dawn – Blow
Influx UK – My Name Is Universe

Part 3:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/t3dcp1
Calibre – Like It Is
Aphrodite – No Diggity (Rave Mix)
Calyx Feat. Ill.Skillz – Thru Your Eyes
The Kox – It’s O.K.
Cleveland Lounge – Drowning (AK1200 Remix)
Destiny’s Child – Out of Breath (DnB Remix)
Deep Blue – Soho Code (Version X)
Raiden – Utopia 
Aphrodite – Stalker
Pendulum – The Terminal 
Konflict – Messiah (Spor Remix)
Ill Logic and Raf – The Republic
Cyantific & Logistics – Flashback

Part 4:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/zvyqq8
Nuyorican Soul – I Am the Black Gold of the Sun
Everything But the Girl – Blame (Fabio Remix)
Paradox – Our Future is Extinction
Total Science – Magic Touch
Calibre – Bullets ft. Diane Charlemagne
Blame – Music Takes You (2001 John B Remix)
Suv – Lift Up the Planks
Quantic – Perception (Nu:Tone Mix)
Medicine Muffin – Love Games
D Kay & Epsilon – Honey (Ill Skillz Remix)
Gary Numan – Fade 2 Grey (DnB Remix)

Part 5:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/l1u42s
Phuturistix feat. Jenna G – Beautiful (Nu:Tone Remix)
Aphrodite – Atmospheric
Calibre – Sax Track
DJ Fresh – All that Jazz (Vocal feat. MC Darrison)
Hold Tight – Your Eyes
LTJ Bukem – Watercolours
Unknown – What about Love
Logistics – Millionaire
Sonic and Ed Rush – Kinetic
Calibre – Drop It Down (feat. MC Fats)
Suv – Do You Remember Me (Matt Doubt Mix)
Klute – Chicks
Calibre & High Contrast – The Other Side

Part 6: 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/8vrpru
Concord Dawn – Escher 
DJ Zinc – Steppin Stones (DJ Zinc & Friction Remix)
Publike – Deliver
Technical Itch & MC Jakes – The Risin’ (SUbwave Remix)
Logistics – M.U.S.I.C
Electrosoul System – Goa (Juju Remix)
Artificial Intelligence – Inside
Black Sun Empire & Concord Dawn – The Sun (aka Mars)
Concord Dawn – Blow
Toni Braxton – Hit the Freeway (Matrix and Danny J Remix)
Logistics – Front to Back
High Contrast vs. Logistics – If I Could

Part 7:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/3bpiqa
High Contrast – Music is Everything (Influx Datum Remix)
Jammin – Go DJ (DJ Zinc Remix)
Danny C & Addiction – Feel It (Peshay Remix)
Kaos, Karl K, Jae Kennedy – Studio 54 (Basic Operations Remix)
Commix – Satellite Song
D Bridge – Dolls
Syncopix – Happy, Happy , Joy, Joy
D.Kay – Undercover Funk 
D.Kay – Planet Music
Cyantific – Don’t Follow
Artificial Intelligence – Rising (Feat. Jenna G)
Cyantific – Riviera

Part 8:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ve4nrb
John B – Amnesia
K&W ft. Fugees – Ready or Not (original ’96 mix)
Medicine Muffin – Love Games
X Project – Under I Sensi
Dieselboy, Dope Killz (aka DJ Zinc) – 6 Million Ways to Tie
Kosheen – (Slip and Slide) Suicide (DJ Dara Mix)
Calibre & High Contrast – Mr. Majestik
LTJ Bukem – Atlantis (I need You)
X Project – Set It (Original Unreleased)
K&W Ft. Little T – Jah Children (Original ’97 Dub)
Calibre – Can’t Stop this Fire
K&W ft. Demolition Man & Millo – Computer Tongue (’97 Dubplate)
X Project – Calling (Dubplate 2 Dub)
DJ Zinc – So Damn Fresh (Remix)
DJ Zinc – Film (Dub Mix)
Peshay & Neil Mac – Scorpion

Part 9:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/e80w0e
Usual Suspects – Shrapnet (Gridlok Remix)
Seba – Piemo For B
Shimon – Hush Hush
Corrupt Souls – Dropzone
John B – Mercury Skies
Alliance – Lost Contact
Concord Dawn – T.N.T.
BSE & Noisia – Hideous
Q Project – Soul Star
Prodigy – Smack My Bitch Up (Sub Focus Remix)
Wrisk & Macky – Left Turn (Diode Remix)
Dieselboy & Kaos – Barrier Break


----------



## rossmig

*The Grassy Knoll*

Here's a trance mix i did on the weekend

http://www.sendspace.com/file/qtmed7

*The Grassy Knoll*
K90 "Hyper Intelligence" 0'00.00 
The Generator "Where Are You Now" (Wid & Ben Rmx) 5'52.16
K90 "Axis" (Mike Koglin Rmx) 11'06.31
DJ Virus "All Your Bass" 16'27.38 
Defective Audio "Floorburn" (Paul Glazby Rmx) 21'58.87
Bk & Nick Sentience "Flash" 27'26.27
Energy 52 "Cafe Del Mar" (Unkown Rmx) 33'34.41
Trauma Vs Ian M "Deep Swarm" 39'24.56
Steve Hill Vs Technical "Adagio" 44'53.10 
Yoji Biomehanika "Ding A Ling" (Dj Scot Project Rmx) 51'45.23
Yoji Biomehanika "Angel Of Death" (Hennes & Cold Mix) 57'42.09 

Enjoy


----------



## sodiumglow

*sodiumglow - Very Nice! How Much?*

sodiumglow - Very Nice! How Much?









sodiumglow - Very Nice! How Much!


----------



## Scrimit

*Emmett - "Deep Down"*

an eclectic mix of deep house, electronic funk, and disco edits. 100% vinyl.

heavily inspired by the experience of opening for Doc Martin, and then learning what a "prime-time" house set can really sound like...






download here: http://www.djemmett.com/Emmett-DeepDown.mp3
63:34, 192kbps

tracklisting:
0. Intro: Oneiro – Shhh! [Classic]
1. Eddie Matos – Free [Vista]
2. Recloose – Can't Take The Absense (Mind Meld Mix) [Planet E]
3. The Popular People's Front – Dance on the Groove [white]
4. Martin Circus – Disco Circus (Francois K Edit) [Prelude]
5. Pal Joey – Love is the Message (Remix) [J&T]
6. Earth People – Dance [Cabaret]
7. Trevor Loveys – The Bounce (Hipp-e's Full Mix) [Freerange]
8. Kaleidescope – Hollow Body Blues [Seasons]
9. Vibezelect – Do What You Know (Mario Fabriani & Olivier Desmet Remix) [Amenti]
10. Troublemen – Tune In A/D [KIF]
11. Jesse Rose – Evening Standard [Dubsided]
12. Jimpster – Square Up [Buzzin Fly]
13. CPen – Lover's Lounge (CPen's No Kinda Rules Remix) [Seasons]
14. Kerri Chandler – Back To The Raw (instrumental) [Deeply Rooted]
15. Recloose – Cardiology (Isolee Remix) [Playhouse]
16. Jacob London – Skid Topper [Squid]
17. Kerri Chandler – That's All I Needed [Max Trax]
18. Pepe Bradock – Lara [KIF]
19. Lee Douglas – Same Changes [Rong Music]

check the website for upcoming dates, info, and more music: http://www.djemmett.com


----------



## twisted by design

dnb bop

Hard Knocks- A dirty cop named harry
Hilltop Hoods - Illusionary lines
Dr Dre feat. Kurupt, Hittman & Ms. Roq - lets get high
Snoop Dogg feat Kurupt, Daz and The Dramatics - doggy dog world
Dr Dre feat Snoop - Nuthin' but a G thang
Snoop Doggy Dog - Gx and hustlas
Danger Mouse feat Jay-Z & the beatles - justify my thug
Dr Octagon - A gorilla driving a pick up truck
Danger mouse feat Jay Z & The Beatles - moment of clarity
Dr Octagon - perfect world
Unkle - Guns Blazing (Drums Of Death Part 1)/Lonely soul
Dj krush feat. C.L. Smooth - Only The Strong Survive (Bon Mix) 
Concord dawn - chloroform
High Contrast - the basement track
Dj Krust - Warhead (TC remix)
Noisia & Teebee - Time Stops
Coldcut - true skool (the qemists remix)
John B - Rinse It Out Propa! (FKA Blandwagon Poos)
The Qemists - let there be light
Freeland - Mindkiller (Origin Unknown / Original - Bassbin Twins Vinyl Edit)
The Qemists - Iron shirt
kayne west - gold digger (high contrast remix)
Dancing Djedi - Body Surfin' 
Dr Octagon - Aliens(sub focus remix)
Jb.dred bass - we're coming
Concord Dawn feat state of mind - Aces High
Pendulum - hold your colour


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=45T5O9DP


----------



## cubehead

Another mix I found
The Hit Men (Cubehead & Kirill)
The Hit Men w/ MC Souljah 

Kid Entropy - So Far (Eye-d rmx) 
Ill Skillz - Soulshaker (BSE rmx) 
Break & Silent Witness - Godpad 
Konflict "Messiah" Renegate Hardware 
Black Sun Empire "Fearless" BSE Recordings 
Tactile "Spaced Out" Timeless 
Resonant Evil "Blue Rooom" White 
Bad Co. - The Nine 
Signal to Noise - Nanobugs 
Noisia - Hubcap 
Optiv & Gridlok - Panache 
Fierce & C4C "Carrier"-Gridlok Rmx Quarantine 
Calyx & TeeBee "Cyclone" Moving Shadow 
Bad Company "4 Days"- Moving Fusion Rmx White 
Break - Ruff & Tumble 
Amit - Gatecrasher 
Digital - Flash II 
Universal Project "Replacement Killerz Part 1" UP Recordings 
Counterstrike "Bloodline" Outbreak Ltd 
Counterstrike "Aftrikanism" Outbreak Ltd 
Manifest - O.G. Returns 
Gridlok - Trick 
Klute - Take a Breath 
Loxy and J Dub "Twisted 3rd Mind"- Keaton & Hive Rmx Metalheadz 
Steppin Exersise #1 for Men - Unknown


----------



## Rabbi

So I finally sat down and made this mix that I've been thinking about for the last year or so. It's mostly Italo/Electro and I tried to balance some of the more popular tracks with some unknowns. Enjoy!

Download here!

Tracklist:
Erasure - Blue Savannah (Out of the Blue Mix)
Echo and the Bunnymen - Bring on the Dancing Horses
Ultravox - Dancing With Tears In My Eyes
Alphaville - Forever Young (12" Mix)
Bronski Beat - Smalltown Boy
Kano - Another Life
Patrick Cowley - Megatron Man
Den Harrow - Future Brain
Dead of Alive - You Spin Me (Right Round)
Divine - You Think You're a Man
Kim Wilde - You Keep Me Hangin On
Erasure - A Little Respect


----------



## cubehead

oldskoolbl said:
			
		

> Pretty good track selection. Im more into the jump up, techstep, ragga shit... and dark nasty jungle..... but this dnb set kept my attention, and thats surprising for me....... I guess I like it somewhat because I heard every single track before at partys/clubs when I was younger.




Thanks for the words!


----------



## mrephedrine69

DJ: DJ Ephex (mrephedrine69)

So finally I have a mix I have been happy with enough to upload. Recorded from krankydigital.com 6/2/07.

First 3 tracks are trancey, but don't let that fool you. If you like Hard Uplifting Trance, then these are for you!!!

Its a 2 hour set I do every Tues night AEST, so it is broken into 2 parts:

Hour 1

http://mixes.djfez.com/mixes/details.php?mix_id=253

Tracklisting

1] Trance Control - Unicorn RIP (Extended Mix)
2] Jamaster A - Bells of Tiananmen (Cloudchaser Mix)
3] Expose - Seven Cities (Phil York & The Coalition Remix)
4] Capella - U Got 2 Let The Music (Technikal Remix)
5] Phil York & Colin Barrat - Knowledge is Power (Kevin Energy Remix)
6] Phil York - Drop The Beatz Out (MDA & Spherical Remix)
7] E-Wok - Supersound (Stimulator Remix)
8] Adrenaline Dept - Music in My Mind
9] Phil York - Angels in Heaven (Technikal Remix)
10] Masif DJ's - Every Day (Phil York vs Dark by Design Remix)

Hour 2

http://mixes.djfez.com/mixes/details.php?mix_id=254

Tracklisting

1] Phil York - Stage Rage (Guyver Mix)
2] Chris Hoff, MDA & Spherical feat Jennie Rix - Controllin Me
3] Guyver - Unite
4] Steve Hill vs Technikal - Follow Me
5] Nick Rowland - Faith (Phil York Remix)
6] Ralph Fridge - Angel (Technikal Remix)
7] Ian Van Dahl - I Can't Let You Go (Guyver Remix)
8] Technikal Presents Pierre Pienaar - Global Panic (Original Mix)
9] Guyver - How Far
10] Steve Hill vs Technikal - Strong to Survive (Masif DJ's Mix)


Enjoy!!!!


----------



## jeremiahaaron

*Kadanga After Hrs. Here 4 Your Enjoyment!!*





CLICK TO LISTEN OR RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE AS TO DOWNLOAD!!!


----------



## mydialsrpupilated

*XsintriX Mindfull Of The Levels*

Here is a breakz mix I recorded in London. No edits fixes effects or touch ups added. The set was recorded in a single take. Equipment used 2 Numark TTX1 turntables along with a Allen Heath Zone 62 mixer, an !! records. 

Click on the link below to download. An please always remember to be Mindfull Of The Levels.

Any an all feedback wanted. Enjoy.

http://www.musicv2.com/download_cue.php?id=29756


----------



## pr0ficient

Just downloaded your mix djdougcollins...I really like it!


----------



## Irukandji

ALL OF THE ABOVE | IRUkANDji & Lufy (4parts ~ 3hours) 
=======================================

Trance / Psytrance (Tasty style) ; Proggy & Full on. 

iruk04siop - Spaced Icles of Part (1:01:11) 
--------------------------------------------------- 
Crazy - Koxbox 
Next Stop - Koxbox 
This Can't Be Real - Koxbox 
Dehydrated - Moses 
Ballistic - sensient 
Side Effects - Koxbox 
The Clit Commander - Grapes Of Wrath 
Infected By 3D - Meteloids 
Chameleon - Fromem Ory 
Sea Wall - Menog 
The Witness - Krueger and Coyle 
Juice - Fortu 
Farewell to Cheyenne 

(yeah, sorry about the number of Koxbox songs.... i think i got carried away and by then, it was tooo late) 

DL1 -> http://www.thecheekygrin.com/mix/iruk04siop.mp3 .or... 
DL2 -> http://www.psytunes.info/index.php?downloadfile=213&c= 

Stream -> http://www.psytunes.info/index.php?sid=213&c= 

iruk05qt - Quick Test (11:22) 
---------------------------------- 
Electro Times - Interactive 
Religion - Star X 
Bad Boy - 2HI 
FM 17 - Koxbox 
Gone - Plastic Vibe 

DL1 -> http://www.thecheekygrin.com/mix/iruk05qt.mp3 .or... 
DL2 -> http://www.psytunes.info/index.php?downloadfile=214&c= 

Stream -> http://www.psytunes.info/index.php?sid=214&c= 

iruk06aota - All of the Above (56:52) 
------------------------------------------- 
Trip 2 - Pete Namlook 
Digital Acoustix - Tetrameth 
Let's Get a Good Time - Sensifeel 
The Asian Persuation (Denmark) - Flowjob 
Incense Tree - FREq 
Twisted Kingdom - Oxyd 
The Time Has Come - Cosma 
Life System - Astrix 
Chemical Structures - Protoculture 
Tatiana - U-Recken 
Not Human - Commercial Hippies 
hydraglyph - wacko 
Mind & Soul - Fatali 

DL1 -> http://www.thecheekygrin.com/mix/iruk06aota.mp3 .or... 
DL2 -> http://www.psytunes.info/index.php?downloadfile=216&c= 

Stream -> http://www.psytunes.info/index.php?sid=216&c= 


iruk07shcnswgcfb - Sub Half Cut Non Seq Win Gin Cat Food Bubble (33:00) 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Your 911 - Cosma 
Atom Kinder - Hydraglyph 
FM - Area 51 
Banana Gigalo - Z-Man 
Yok Yok - Cosma 
Soap Bubble - Cosmochaos Vs. Full Color 
Marley On Acid Part 2 - Xerox And Illumination 
Dirty Drugs - Sirius Isness 

DL1 -> http://www.thecheekygrin.com/mix/iruk07shcnswgcfb.mp3 .or... 
DL 2 -> http://www.psytunes.info/index.php?downloadfile=215&c= 

Stream -> http://www.psytunes.info/index.php?sid=215&c=


----------



## gumby11

*Fans of Nu Skool Breaks*

Heya, To all the fans of nuskool breaks, Ive got a December 06 nu skool breaks mix on the net. Get the link from my myspace page       www.myspace.com/6000yearpeach

pm me if you like it and want a track listing.


----------



## elektroholic

As I had promised several weeks ago, here is 1 of 3 solo mixes that I am releasing this year.

I've titled this one "Destroy All Boundaries"

The motivation behind this mix was simply to put my most recent DnB order to good use. This is the first actual weekend I've had off work to really kick back and enjoy the time off, so I said "Fuck it, why not?" Not to mention, It's been nearly 5 years since I first made a DnB mix.

Grabbed the new records, pressed the record button, and this is what came out of it:

DL it HERE

Playlist:

Loxy & Ink - Killing Season
Evol Intent vs. Ewun - The Rapture
Krusha - Kriminal
Current Value - What's In It
Krusha - Pledge Allegiance
SPL - Global Chaos
Evol Intent - Glock Party
Gein - Father of Lies
Tech Itch (Feat Jakes MC) - Critical Switch (Infiltrata & Hochi remix)
Evol Intent - Street Knowledge
Paul Blackout - Revolution
The Enemy - Dying Time
Enduser - The Return (OHM Resistance VIP)
Kid Kryptic - Foreign Skin
Code Blue & Panacea - Graveyard Twist
Mumblz & Dave Akuma - Testing Reality
Krusha - Room 101

71 minutes of dark & heavy drum n bass.

Hope you enjoy listening to it as much as I enjoyed recording it!


----------



## Dj FLiP

If you like to roll to breakbeats/hiphop/trance then here is me and my friend Joel's album that we made...u can dl it here


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PCSAZ4HR

ps. u will need winrar to extract files.


----------



## fiend4house

2007 WMC Electro House Mix - Download Here

Tracklisting


----------



## smoove

Hey guys this is my first mix that I've made that im satisfied with for listening, can anyone tell me what you think? I've been Dj'in about 6months on and off so far and there are a few fuckups. 

www.runsmoove.com/6th.mp3


----------



## silentscience

http://myspace.com/chaoticgrey


----------



## Bladder2

*trance, house, and progressive*

March 2007 Mixes

Part 1:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DMPFTA8L
Leftfield – Illumination (Original Mix)
Rowan Blades and Chris Lake – Malteser Geezer
11th Street – Plastic Love
Robbie Rivera – Escape (Deux Mix)
Leftfield – Illumination (Vanden Plas remix)
Space Manoeuvres – Part Three (Pole Folder Remix)
Flash Brothers – Release Time (Original Mix)
Castelli vs. Floyd – Hey You (Remix)
The Timewriter – Dr. Goodtime (Plastic City America Remix)
Bodyrox – Yeah Yeah (D Ramirez Remix)

Part 2:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C290O5ZA
Arizon vs. Passiva – Halo (Danjo and Styles Mix)
Matias Lehtola feat. Gina J – Burning Bright (Dub Mix)
Sean Tyas – Remember (Original Mix)
Ronski Speed – The Space We Are (John O’Callaghan Dub Mix)
Sophie Sugar – Fallen Too Far (Original Mix)
Alex M.O.R.P.H. & Woody van Eyden feat Jimmy H – Y68
Aly and Fila – Spirit of Ka (Club Mix)
3rd Moon – DNA 
Sean Tyas – Lift (Sean Tyas Rework)

Part 3:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WKFGJC3O
Antix feat. Rob Salmon – Tame The Beast (Andre Absolut Remix)
Plastikman – Spastik 2006 (Randy Katana Remix)
Depeche Mode – Precious (Full Vocal Mix)
Noel Sanger – Kali Ma (Markus Schulz Remix)
Bush II Bush – Piano Track (Tom Sawyer’s Edit) 
Origene vs. Starsign – Sanctuary Vs. Taurus (XDR Bootleg)
Probspot – Blueberry
Faithless – Music Matters (Pete Heller Remix)
Filo & Peri feat. Fisher – Ordinary Moment (Midnight Mix)
Jaydee – Plastic Dreams (Switch Remix)

Part 4:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F7DSUOZK
Alex Bartlett – Amnesia 2006 (Push Dub Mix)
Pulser – Point of Impact (Mike Koglin Remix)
Solar Stone – Eastern Sea (Martin Roth Mix)
Push – Electric Eclipse (Original Mix)
Niels Van Gogh vs. Eniac – Pulverturm 2.0 (D Richard Durand Remix)
Robert Nickson feat. Elsa Hill – Close Your Eyes (Vadim Zhukov Remix)
Re:Locate – Absoluum
Anti Matter – Absolute Zero 
Interstate – Remember Me (Terry Bones Remix)
Kuffdam & Plant – Skyline (Original Mix)

Part 5:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z9YPJDYL
Deep Dish vs. Dark Suite Piano – Dark Suite Dreams (Sultan vs. Jerome Robins Mix)
Room 5 Feat. Oliver Cheatham – Music & You (Full Intentions Mix)
Supafly Inc – Moving Too Fast (Freemasons Club Mix)
Starkillers – Scream (Dany Wild Remix)
Eric Prydz – High In Love (Vocal Mix)
Cicada – Cut Right Through (DJ Delicious Remix)
Michael Gray – Somewhere Beyond
Atrium – In Love With You (Eric Smax & Thomas Gold Mix)
Elio Riso & Raffunk feat. Mary – To Be Or Not To Be (Vocal Remix)
Freemasons – Rain Down Love (2006 Electric Vocals Mix)

Part 6:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GA4Q3Q0R
Darren Tate vs. Andrea Britton – Take My Hand (Original) 
Subsky – Strawberry Fields (Max Graham Remix)
Pulser – Square One (The THrillseekers Remix)
Solar Stone – The Calling In (Inner Peace Mix)
Second Sun – Empire (Paul Van Dyk Remix)
Paul Van Dyk – Autumn (Christian Rusch Club Mix)
Emjay – So Clear (Stimulate) (Dogzilla Depth Charge Mix)
Filo & Peri meet Mike Foyle – Luana (Original Mix)
Aly and Fila – Eye of Horus (Ronski Speed Remix)
Ronski Speed & Sebastian Sand – Sole Survivor (Ronski Speed Remix)

Part 7:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NAIABYDO
John Acquaviva Pres. Swen Weber – First Stroke (Original Mix)
Space Manoeuvres – Quadrant 4 (matt Samuels Jackin Mix)
Iio – At the End (Scumfrog Mix)
Cosmic Gate – Should Have Known (Dub Mix)
Lustral – Broken (Lustral Remix)
Digital Delinquents – Forever (Gareth Emery Remix)
Armas – Angels and Demons (Original Mix)
Selu Vibra – Stargazing (Original Mix)
Deepsky – Stargazer (Andy Ling Mix)
John O’Callaghan & Kearney – Restricted Motion (Airbase Remix)

Part 8:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JP947CNA
Air Bureau – Don’t Expect Me (Minilogue Remix)
D Fuse feat. Jes – Living the Dream (Matthew Dekay Remix)
Duncan Sheik – On A High (Gabriel & Dresden mix)
Filterheadz – Sand In My Shoes 
Telepopmusik – Breathe (Markus Schulz Remix)
Coldplay – Talk ( Dave Aude Vocal Club Mix)
Niyaz – Dilruba (Junkie XL Remix)
The Police – SOS (Message in the Bottle (Sander Van Doorn Remix)
Solarstone and Jes – Like a Waterfall (Solarstone Dub)
Cranberries – Shattered (Arctic Quest Remix)
Gabriel & Dresden – Tracking Treasure Down (Kyau vs. Albert Remix)

Part 9:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0KNX07W1
Signum – Push Through
Talla 2XLC – Carry Me (Martin Roth Full on Trance Mix)
Sean Tyas – Remember (Serenade Remix)
Alex M.O.R.P.H. & Rank 1 – Live Less Ordinary (Original Mix)
Sophie Sugar – Call of Tomorrow (John O’Callaghan Remix)
Marcos – India Calling (Marcos Re-Edit)
Super8 – Get Off
Menno De John – Tundra (Original Mix)
Vascotia – Calibro (Mike Foyle Remix)
3rd Moon – RNA

Part 10:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WCZSR99F
Timo Maas Pres. Mad Dogs – Better Make Room (James Holden Remix)
Depeche Mode – Martyre (Paul Van Dyk Dub Vox)
Benz and Md _ Underoath (Original Mix)
Dominic Plaza – Sounds Rushing (David West Remix)
Kenneth Thomas Feat. Colleen Riley – Ghost in the Machine (Elevation Remix)
Adam Nickey – Perfect Destiny (Pat 2)
DT8 Project – Reflections
Young Parisians – U Write the Rules (Solarstone Remix)
Evolution – Walking on Fire (Evolution Club Mix)

Part 11:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C849IC5H
Rank 1 – Opus
Shy Brothers – Lost Love (Marcos Remix)
Marcos & JK Walker – Apache 7 (Marcos Mix)
Chakra – Love Shines Through (Original Club Mix)
Agnelli & Nelson – Shiver (John O’Callaghan Remix)
Armin van Buuren – Control Freak (Sander van Doorn Remix)
Beam – On Your Mind (Sean Tyas Hard Dub)
Flash Brothers feat. Tiff Lacey – Faith in Love (John ‘00’ Fleming Remix)
Quasar – Opportunity
DT8 Project – Hold Me Till The End (Aly & Fila Remix)

Part 12:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K28J4XY0
Private Taste – First (max Graham Mix)
Alex M.O.R.P.H. & Woody Van Eyden feat. Jimmy H – Y68 (Giuseppe Ottaviani Remix)
Roland Klinkenberg – Inner Laugh (James Holden Remix)
Marcos & Jay Walker – Nigh Finder (Marcos Remix)
Filo & Peri vs. Mike Foyle (Luana) (Signalrunners vs. edit)
Super8 vs. DJ Tab – Helsinki Scorchin’ (Original Mix)
Alex M.O.R.P.H. & Woody Van Eyden – Heavenly (X Tended Mix)
Ian van Dahl – I Can’t Let You Go (Marcos Remix)
Art of Trance – Madagascar (Ferry Corsten Remix)


----------



## mydialsrpupilated

Hey smoove Thanks for taking the time to listen to it. I have posted it on like 5 sites an your the first person to respond that they heard it. I will be posting a new mix in a week or so an I will be sure to let you know.

Thanks again.

Also I tried to download your mix but the link was down.


----------



## smoove

Thanks dude. Yea I toke it down because it was pants! (only been djing a while).


----------



## Deeptec

Progressive house - Dj Deeptec 3-16-07 tracklisting



1.Luca Ricci ventinesimo Secolo - Tribute To San Fracesco D Assisi (Chris Micali Remix)
2.Jay Cox - The Way Of THe Future(OG)
3.Greed - Promises feat Lesley (D Nox & Beckers Remix)
4.68 Beats - Replay The Night (Tony Arzadon Mix)
5.Steve Porter - Rollerblade Disco (Chris Micali Remix)
6.Shiloh - Cafe Del Mariachi (Nick Warren Mix)
7.Trisco - Podium (OG)
8.Shawn Mitiska, Cerf, Jaren - Light The Skies (Stel Alternative Remix)
9.Chris Micali - Feel For You (Micalis Kares 25 Mix)
10.68 beats - Replay The Night (Gabriel & Dresden Mix)
11.Benz & Md - High Roller

http://www.mixdepot.net/DjDeeptec      Enjoy


----------



## dj-Vox

*Bassmint Recordings WMC Promo - Mint in Miami*

The past, present, and future of the Mint catalogue. This is a mix of some of our current and upcoming releases for 2007. A sneak peak into the Mint future. Hope ya'll enjoy the tunes and I'll see you in the sun real soon. We'll have plenty of hard copies while in Miami so hit me up if you'd like one. Cheers!

Click Here for a Good Time!

dj-Vox (Bassmint, Boston)
Mint in Miami (WMC Promo 2007)
  1.Craig Hamilton - School of Chicago
  2.Groove Federation - From the Darkness
  3.Mathhew Random - Flunk
  4.Leon Louder - Turning Tricks
  5.Groove Federation - Sava Ganda
  6.Groove Federation - Good Inside
  7.Evan Rhodes - Polly Want a Cracker
  8.Eudaemonic - B-Sandwhich
  9.Chad Will and Bo Johnson - What is This?
10.Chad Will - Stalkin Me
11.Souljay - AA Meeting (Eudaemonic Remix)
12.Fabio Bacchini - Sex & technolgy
13.Frank Solano - Nothing but a Party
14.Hustle & Flow - Luchlady Dee Dee
15.the Bald and the Beautiful - Vous Fartez
16.the Bald and the Beautiful - It’s All Good
17.Frank Solano - Into Your Arms
18.the Bald and the Beautiful feat Kilowatts - Yellow Bic Rhodes
19.Craig Hamilton & Chris Mac - Swinging g Town


----------



## Regulus

A live set I recorded and finally uploaded. Please check it out and let me know what you think  Some very techy 4 channel mixing and a bit of live remixing thanks to Traktor and my MIDI mixer.

DJ Regulus - TimeWave Zero


----------



## swilow

Guys please ensure you specifically mention genre, otherwise I'll get you good. Seriosly, its annoying to listen to a mix when your not sure what to expect.

FROM THIS POST ON GENRE MUST BE INCLUDED OR I'LL INSERT GENRE OR DELETE THE POST
Thanks guys


----------



## Regulus

willow11 said:
			
		

> Guys please ensure you specifically mention genre, otherwise I'll get you good. Seriosly, its annoying to listen to a mix when your not sure what to expect.
> 
> FROM THIS POST ON GENRE MUST BE INCLUDED OR I'LL INSERT GENRE OR DELETE THE POST
> Thanks guys


If this was in response to my post, it lists the genres in the image I posted. If this wasnt directed at me forget it


----------



## swilow

Nah mate, just responding to a suggestion from rocklobster.... Your post is an example of what should be included, though I'd write basic genre in the sub ject header. Nice mix too Regulus, sounds sweet (well the half I've listened to)


----------



## Regulus

willow11 said:
			
		

> Nah mate, just responding to a suggestion from rocklobster.... Your post is an example of what should be included, though I'd write basic genre in the sub ject header. Nice mix too Regulus, sounds sweet (well the half I've listened to)


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## rogan

mrephedrine69, rocking mix - could hardly sit down listening to it


----------



## mydialsrpupilated

smoove said:
			
		

> Thanks dude. Yea I toke it down because it was pants! (only been djing a while).



  Yeah I feel you. One of the hardest things for any artist to work through is the feelings of self doubt. Most times the hardest critic to satisfy is themselves. Although brillance an masterpieces are created from the fuel an intensity that  self critisim creates. The opinions of outsiders is a huge catilyist for growth an an improvement. Unfortunately as uncomfortable as it is, submitting ones creative endevours to the eyes an ears of a cynical, judging an even hatefully cruel cruel world. To a dj, having as many ears with varying musical exsperience an tastes listen, citique an hopefully offer feedback. Is something I feel is beyond priceless.  Being an essential factor when triying to improve skills an progress forward as an artist. 

  When your ready I am always down to listen to mixes as are so many other people here. Allthough the responce may take time (feedback posted on my mix lol) at least your putting it out for people to hear. A huge part of what being a dj really is about. 

 Sometimes the sweet fruit of success, is tasted only after one has gorged themselves sick, chewing through the bitter tough skin dissappointment, negativity an failure can create..

Keep mixin


----------



## swilow

mydialsrpupilated said:
			
		

> Sometimes the sweet fruit of success, is tasted only after one has gorged themselves sick, chewing through the bitter tough skin dissappointment, negativity an failure can create..
> 
> Keep mixin




Nice!! I concurr, I've been producing a lot of psy recently (past three years) and I can barely listen to it with out trying to figure out how the sounds were made etc. But thats the only way I've been able to tap into the secret, a bit of hard eating.


----------



## Highspeed

mydialsrpupilated said:
			
		

> Here is a breakz mix I recorded in London. No edits fixes effects or touch ups added. The set was recorded in a single take. Equipment used 2 Numark TTX1 turntables along with a Allen Heath Zone 62 mixer, an !! records.
> 
> Click on the link below to download. An please always remember to be Mindfull Of The Levels.
> 
> Any an all feedback wanted. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/pro/dl/mxxy9p



tite mix, whats the last track?? its super tite


----------



## mydialsrpupilated

Thanks for listening an the compliment. The last track is Reign by evil-nine/f. Ian Brown that one there is the Anagram False prophet mix.   Check out the Way out West mix. It is on a seperate record it is by far the best mix I think. The track is deffinatley wicked. Tell me what you think.

 Thanks once again I have another set I will be posting soon.


----------



## l0ckd0wn

Here is a link to my latest mix set... I call it...

_A Walk In A Far Away Land_

Tracklist:
 1.) BT - Force Of Gravity (Tiesto Remix)
2.) Above & Beyond - Alone Tonight (Club Mix)
3.) 4 Strings - Take Me Away (Into The Night) 2006 (Purple Haze
4.) The Funky Badgers - Funky Tramp
5.) Darren Gate - Skip
6.) Bjork - Kindness Kind
7.) Sasha - Wavy Gravy
8.) Bedrock - Emerald
9.) Filo and Peri - Ordinary Moment (Midnight Mix)
10.) Hypertrophy - Beautiful Day (Juniorverse Remix)

http://www.musicv2.com/stream.php?id=29480


----------



## mydialsrpupilated

*Reply to Adolfo*

Sorry for replying this way as I am unable to send pm's till my status upgrades to Bluelighter. 

Thanks for listening to the mix hope you felt it. As for the track your asking about it is a white label I found in a shop that sold hip-hop records about 4 years ago. Sorry I know thats not much help. A place to look might be early platipus tracks as the style an sound is very similar. 

If you happen to name it drop to me please. Be interesting to know an to tell people that always ask when ever I play it.

Take care, I should have a new mix posted this week if you get a chance download it.

XsintriX


----------



## hardy

Here's my March 2007 mix.

Deep / Electronic House with some more Techno influenced stuff towards the end.


Keir - March 2007 Mix.

1. Marc Romboy Vs Chelonis. R. Jones - Helen Cornell
2. Martin Landsky - Let me dance (Sebo K Remix)
3. Phonogenic - Dubby Cop (Boogie Drama Remix)
4. Dirt Crew - Deep (We are)
5. Tigerskin - The day after
6. John Tejada - Calculated time
7. Justin Martin - The Fugitive
8. 2020 Soundsystem - High (Llorca's Annihilating Dub)
9. Lexicon Avenue - That acid track
10. Audiofly + Paul Harris - Miscalate
11. Nathan Fake - Outhouse (Valentino Kanzyani Remix)
12. Guy Gerber - Every passing minute
13. Funk D'Void + Phil Keiran - White Light


http://www.adz.org.uk/Adz_Hosted_Live_Mixes/KeirMarch2007Mix290307.mp3
(Right click, save as)

Let me know what you think.

Keir.


----------



## hardy

*Anyone into Deep / Electroinc House music?*

If so here is a mix I knocked up the other week if any one fancies a listen.

Keir - March 2007 Mix.

1. Marc Romboy Vs Chelonis. R. Jones - Helen Cornell
2. Martin Landsky - Let me dance (Sebo K Remix)
3. Phonogenic - Dubby Cop (Boogie Drama Remix)
4. Dirt Crew - Deep (We are)
5. Tigerskin - The day after
6. John Tejada - Calculated time
7. Justin Martin - The Fugitive
8. 2020 Soundsystem - High (Llorca's Annihilating Dub)
9. Lexicon Avenue - That acid track
10. Audiofly + Paul Harris - Miscalate
11. Nathan Fake - Outhouse (Valentino Kanzyani Remix)
12. Guy Gerber - Every passing minute
13. Funk D'Void + Phil Keiran - White Light

http://www.adz.org.uk/Adz_Hosted_Live_Mixes/KeirMarch2007Mix290307.mp3


Let memknow what you think.

Keir.


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

^ nice link


----------



## galahan

Yes. I'll listen to it the second I get back on some broadband.


----------



## hardy

wArEhOuSePuNk said:
			
		

> ^ nice link



Link updated if it wasn't working for you before??


----------



## hardy

galahan said:
			
		

> Yes. I'll listen to it the second I get back on some broadband.




Coolz. 

Let me know what you think to it.


----------



## Golden_Nipple

Nabbing it now, I'll let you know


----------



## stimutant

http://brainbug.e-vel.de
many mixes i did, techno, psy, breaks... all as directdownloads.
please leave feedback & have fun!


----------



## stimutant

thats the last one i did:

http://brainbug.e-vel.de/mixe/brainbug-from techno to psy14.4.2007.mp3

1. der dritte raum - überkritisch
2. gabriel ananda - offbeat
3. jam san - vertigo
4. hardcell - the play
5. vorsprung durch technik - ozonkiller (mijk van dijk mix)
6. yves deruyter - music non stop (hard wave mix)
7. harris&brooks - der glöckner
8. kopfuss resonator - monocain
9. kenji ogura & melani di tria - kreissäge typ b (mg rmx.)
10. adam beyer - rot97010 b1
11. cari lekebusch - wex boss
12. stereo pie - blueberry pancake
13. t.p. heckmann - leary`s dream
14. source - the real thing
15. christian morgenstern - redicone valley
16. kosmic messenger - soundscape
17. juno reactor - guardian angel
18. eternal basement - magnet
19. bullet proof - tainted love rmx.
20. alien project - who has the marijuana?
21. blt - fluffer
22. 1200 micrograms - high paradise
23. (dickster & lucas - living dangerously)
24. eat static & lucas - primitive earthlings
25. dino psaras - thank you for calling
26. xerox & illumination - battleship

have fun!


----------



## hardy

Nice one have you had chance to listen??


----------



## fjern

yes deep house is everything
you can play it in the club and have a sea of nodding heads or just sit back and chill at home
love it!
nice mix


----------



## stimutant

brainbug said:
			
		

> thats the last one i did:
> 
> http://brainbug.e-vel.de/mixe/brainbug-from techno to psy14.4.2007.mp3
> 
> 1. der dritte raum - überkritisch
> 2. gabriel ananda - offbeat
> 3. jam san - vertigo
> 4. hardcell - the play
> 5. vorsprung durch technik - ozonkiller (mijk van dijk mix)
> 6. yves deruyter - music non stop (hard wave mix)
> 7. harris&brooks - der glöckner
> 8. kopfuss resonator - monocain
> 9. kenji ogura & melani di tria - kreissäge typ b (mg rmx.)
> 10. adam beyer - rot97010 b1
> 11. cari lekebusch - wex boss
> 12. stereo pie - blueberry pancake
> 13. t.p. heckmann - leary`s dream
> 14. source - the real thing
> 15. christian morgenstern - redicone valley
> 16. kosmic messenger - soundscape
> 17. juno reactor - guardian angel
> 18. eternal basement - magnet
> 19. bullet proof - tainted love rmx.
> 20. alien project - who has the marijuana?
> 21. blt - fluffer
> 22. 1200 micrograms - high paradise
> 23. (dickster & lucas - living dangerously)
> 24. eat static & lucas - primitive earthlings
> 25. dino psaras - thank you for calling
> 26. xerox & illumination - battleship
> 
> have fun!



did anybody have a listen? *spam* ;-)


----------



## AuralAssassin

So, I'm basically blown away by these mixes. They generally restore some of the hope that I had lost in humanity, there for a while. Really makes me fall in love with music again, each time I listen to them. These should really be considered essentials as far as I'm concerned.

YAY.

http://www.cov-ops.co.uk/lbp/vaccine-august2006.mp3

(00:00) Vaccine - "Wishful Thinking" [forthcoming Scuba]
(05:51) Gravious - "Monolith" [Scuba]
(08:4Cool Scuba - "Dream" [Scuba]
(12:11) Brain - "Martial Love" [forthcoming Warm Communications]
(16:06) Boxcutter - "Brood" [Hotflush]
(19:11) Scuba - "Brown" [forthcoming Hotflush]
(22:48 )Cool Telefon Tel Aviv - "I Lied" [Hefty]
(26:11) Scuba - "Aqualung" [Unreleased]
(29:09) Intex Systems & Ezeekil - "Transfer" [forthcoming Vaccine]
(33:25) Vex'd - "3rd Choice" [Planet Mu]
(35:38 )Cool Gravious - "Wormsign" [Scuba]
(38:48 )Cool Siktransit - "Vilosans" (Intex Systems remix) [Covert Operations]
>>> Gravious - "Wormsign" [Scuba]
(42:10) Helios - "For Years and Years" [Type]


And the very best mix ever, effin seriously...

http://www.cov-ops.co.uk/lbp/vaccine-feb2007.mp3

Tracklist:
(00:00) Helios - “Velius” (remix) [Unreleased, original Merck]
(02:43) Boxcutter - “Gave Dub” (12″ mix) [Planet Mu]
(06:20) Vaccine - “Anaesthetic” [forthcoming TBA]
(09:46) One - “Kontrafunk” (Scuba remix) [forthcoming Kontramusik]
(14:15) Scuba - “If I Don’t” (dub mix) [Unreleased]
(16:29) Burial - “Gutted” [Hyperdub]
(19:40) Gravious - “Wormsign” [Scuba]
(22:49) Scuba - “Subaqueous” [TBA]
(26:23) Intex Systems - “Titan” (Scuba remix) [forthcoming Dubline]
(30:27) Sileni - “Twitchy Droid Leg” (Vex’d remix) [Offshore]
(34:03) Intex Systems & Ezeekil - “Transfer” (Gravious remix) [forthcoming TBA]
(38:00) Gravious - “Temple Ball” [forthcoming Hotflush]
(40:47) Helios - “Sons of Light and Darkness” [Type]
(43:42) Scuba - “Brown” [forthcoming Hotflush]
>>> The Killers - “Read My Mind” [Island]
(47:49) Scuba - “If I Don’t” (rockstep mix) [Unreleased]
>>> Vaccine - “Wishful Thinking” [forthcoming Scuba]
(51:50) Scuba - “Braille Diving” [forthcoming Hotshore]
(56:13) Marlow - “Road Kill” [forthcoming Hotflush]
(59:44) Toasty - “The Knowledge” [Hotflush]
(63:46) Boxcutter - “Bad You Do” (halfstep mix) [Planet Mu]
(68:47) Vaccine - “Wishful Thinking” (VIP) [Unreleased, original forthcoming Scuba]


----------



## pyrgon

Lovin the mixes


----------



## completeki

hjghg


----------



## rollplayk

dig the mixes mrephedrine69.. good stuff. brainbug.. I def. liked what I heard.
anyone got any suggestions for mixes that would be especially good to roll to?
keep doing your thing ya'll, I love this shit.


----------



## stimutant

rollplayk said:
			
		

> brainbug.. I def. liked what I heard.
> anyone got any suggestions for mixes that would be especially good to roll to?
> keep doing your thing ya'll, I love this shit.



thx!!!
4 the roll:
http://brainbug.e-vel.de/mixe/brainbug - psy 17.2.07.mp3

http://brainbug.e-vel.de/mixe/Brainbug-GoaMix.mp3

have fun!


----------



## billywitchdoc.com

DJ Envy - Bad Guys 16: D-Block= straight crack music 

01.WEAIN'T RUNNING - SHEEK [02:18]
02.SHINE - STYLES P & SHEEK [02:13]
03.WALK BY - STYLES P FEAT. SHEEK [03:35]
04.HOOD LOVE - SHEEK FEAT. J HOOD [02:26]
05.HIP HOP IS BACK - J HOOD [01:02]
06.EXCUSE ME BUDDY - SHEEK [03:21]
07.PAIN - STYLES FEAT. J HOOD [02:30]
08.BAD GUY - STYLES P [02:57]
09.PROBLEM - JADAKISS FEAT. BEANIE SIGEL [02:48]
10.MAKING MOVES - J HOOD [02:03]
11.THE ANIMAL - STYLES P [02:55]
12.POPPIN - JADAKISS [01:34]
13.ONE BLOOD - JADAKISS & STYLES P [01:05]
14.SPECIAL - STYLES P [01:02]
15.OHH BABY - J HOOD [02:48]
16.BET AWARDS FREESTYLE - STYLES P, PAPOOSE & LUPE FIASCO [02:16]
17.IT'S ME BITCHES - JADAKISS [00:26]
18.USE MAD CLIPS - STYLES P [01:15]
19.FOOTPRINTS PT. 2 (OFF THE WALL '07) - STYLES P [02:13]
20.SHAKE - J HOOD [02:58]
21.GHOST STORY - STYLES P [01:33]
22.YONKERS - STYLES P [01:02]
23.STREETS IS MINE - J HOOD [01:10]
24.SALUTE - JADAKISS [01:09]
25.SHRIMP & LOBSTER - STYLES P [00:37]
26.RIDAH MUSIC - J HOOD [01:21]
27.DO YOU FEEL ME - JADAKISS FEAT. AKON [01:23]
28.FALL IN LOVE - JADAKISS FEAT. TEEDRA MOSES [01:35]
29.HEAVEN ONLY KNOWS - JADAKISS FEAT. JOHN LEGEND [02:10]
30.BLOWN AWAY - STYLES P FEAT. AKON [02:23]
31.JEALOUSY - JADAKISS FEAT. PARIS HILTON [01:58]
32.CAN'T YOU SEE - STYLES P FEAT. LEMAR [01:32]
33.GO SLOW - J HOOD [03:48]

http://bad-guys-16#attachments


----------



## mindstatic

*Just listen.....*

This is my latest mix which was recorded live at a house party as the sun was coming up.  It starts off very dark and driving, then travels into progressive and minimal'ish choons as the light begins to creep in through the windows.

'A Shadowless Sunrise' will take you out of the darkness and bring you into the light.
Recorded live with no editing or wizardry and all tracks are vinyl.

Click to begin Download

1. Phase and Hesiu - 'Bipolar' (Southside Remix)
2. Mathew Jonson - 'Decompression'
3. René Breitbarth - 'Speedy Gonzales'
4. Organic Soul - 'Lose Yourself'
5. Duran - 'Face'
6. Dean Coleman & Hernan Cattaneo - 'Behind the Music'
7. Pig & Dan - 'Supersonic'
8. Märtini Brös - 'Lovehandles'
9. TS6 - 'Back on Crack'
10. Phonique - 'What I Fake' (Sleeper Thief Remix)

I hope you enjoy the music and Im always looking for feedback, good or bad.

If you would like to download more of my mixes please visit myspace.com/taylorcnorris or, mixdepot.net/DJTaylorNorris


----------



## completeki

i gotta go make a run into the mountains real quick, but ill give your mix a listen on the way back. PM me if you'd like, love to chat with you.


----------



## mindstatic

I actually really like Abelton.  I have v.5 and use it for all sorts of audio foolery.


----------



## completeki

Yo, listenin to your mix. 20:00 minutes it gets a little rough, but you recovered fast. I like the track selection and your beatmatching is pretty good. I cant really tell but it sounds like a couple times you mix in the breakdown (not something I am partically fond of) but you did something around 15 that was fucking tits as hell. 

Seems like around 21:00 again there was bit of trouble, but it was easily remedied.

I like how you managed to take what seemed like it was going wrong and by 25:00 you have it going somewhere strong. 

Only a couple GALLUPS i can hear. Thats all i can listen to for now. I'll listen to the rest later.


Where abouts you from? 

The mix so far is good, i mean at a show I think it would go over well, one wouldnt notice the minor details that you prolly would notice. 

I'll listen to the rest when I get back. Rock on.

Oh man, ableton when used as a sequencer is guts.


----------



## AuralAssassin

What a waste of 20 posts of crying. There are already 5000 topics on these subjects. keep them out of here, please.


----------



## mindstatic

completeki said:
			
		

> Only a couple GALLUPS i can hear.



Please take into account that this was recorded at a house party during sunrise.  My mind was on the same "level" as everyone else   Its a real, live, raw, and dirty all vinyl DJ mix....Not some programmed, edited, and re-edited studio mix.

The greater the chance of disaster, the greater the chance something that magnificent will be created.

I live in Indianapolis, IN btw......

At 1st listen I was diggin your mix.  Ill have to give it proper review when I can listen in the car and not on the laptop speakers.


----------



## completeki

mindstatic said:
			
		

> Please take into account that this was recorded at a house party during sunrise.  My mind was on the same "level" as everyone else   Its a real, live, raw, and dirty all vinyl DJ mix....Not some programmed, edited, and re-edited studio mix.
> 
> The greater the chance of disaster, the greater the chance something that magnificent will be created.
> 
> I live in Indianapolis, IN btw......
> 
> At 1st listen I was diggin your mix.  Ill have to give it proper review when I can listen in the car and not on the laptop speakers.




word, yeah check it out of some speakers that capture a good low end. I am from detroit. Living in norcal now.


and to that other kid, i am glad i could make you laugh.

I love you.


----------



## swilow

Deleted posts 350-365- off topic arguing. Start a thread about these such matters.

Peace....

willo11


----------



## angels_and_demons

enough, any further flaming etc. will incurr a warning- willow11


----------



## mydialsrpupilated

*XsintriX---- BiND THe TieS THaT BReaK You*

New breaks mix recorded using vinyl records, Numark TTX1 tables an Allen & Heath Zone 62 mixer. 

80 min. 128kpbs 67.8 mb

Enjoy an thanks for listening,



XsintriX


P.S.-- Track listing if anyone wants it send me an e-mail. Cool

http://www.mv2media4.com/process_stream.php?id=31039


----------



## AuralAssassin

Shiva(posts on this forum!!) Dubstep Live Set. This mix is definate fire. Don't sleep.

http://www.naughtybadfun.org/nbfmixes/DJShiva_dubstep_Etikett_042507.mp3

Tracklisting (as always, forum dubs/producers marked with **):
00:00 Kazuo - Cartridge**
02:16 Chris P - Meatgrinder**
03:53 Shonky - Blindfold**
06:36 random loop
07:04 NIN - Love Is Not Enough loop
07:59 Benga - Crunked Up (Tempa)
10:43 Kazuo - Purple!**
13:35 Toiminto - Tuesday Flow Dub (Swaeg.org)
17:42 Loefah - Disko Rekah (Deep Medi)
22:14 Juju - Punks (NarcoHz)
24:05 Skream - Chest Boxing (Tempa)
24:51 Skream - Chest Boxing (Tempa) RELOAD
28:58 Jason Burns - Cloud Nine**
32:10 random loop
32:24 The Bug - Jah War feat. Flowdan (Ninja Tune)
34:27 Max Ulis - Dig Deep feat. Cobra**
36:17 Marc Ashken - Roots Dyed Dark Skream RMX (Leftroom)
39:43 Phylyps loop (Basic Channel)
40:10 Janner - Counting Dub**
42:41 Ballistics - Spines**
46:20 Mala - Bury the Bwoy (DMZ)
49:33 Skream - Lose Control (Tempa)
51:50 Loefah - Rufage (DMZ)
54:07 Tyrant - Last Chance (Kursed)
56:24 Vaccine - Signal to Noise (Scuba)
59:36 Metalbox Products - Close the Door**
1:02:34 Diverse - Develope A Plan**
1:05:46 End (the beats after are the next DJ)

http://www.naughtybadfun.org/nbfmixes/DJShiva_dubstep_Etikett_042507.mp3

Ableton Live set w/ efx, re-edits, loops, and liquor. No pre-arrangement bullshit; this is LIVE mixing.


----------



## yellodolphin

download: have to reupload


Mostly progressive house and trance with a variety of influences. This mix is inspired by the warm desert lands and thier drugs. An exotic variety of percussion and instruments reflect the diverse influences of my djing style. This is not typical dance music, it is deep atmospherical tracks and soft vocals. So this set is more for relaxing. It has many timeless sounds like guitars and drums to maintain a deep organic flow. 

Good for listening when your high on weed or opiates. my style recently has been influenced by these especially opium, they require deep atmospheric sounds and soft vocals.


Mixed by DJ Narkotik

1.) S-Tune - Urban Silence (Narkotik edit)
2.) V Sag - Shakespearean Love
3.) Tilt - Explorer
4.) Dj Tarkan & Soul Tan - Deep drive in Istanbul (Yvel and Tristan mix vs. Original)
5.) Kevin Yost - Like a Dream (Main mix)
6.) Evan Marcus - Life in Toven
7.) Thunderball - Sapphire 
8.) Damien Strong - Sunrise in Pinkville
9.) The Greeks and Sultan - Wadi (Vocal)
10.) V Sag - Breathe (Original)
11.) Jan Johnston vs. J Joy - Rush (Tenishia mix)
12.) Tadi & NV - Indian Hashish
13.) DT8 Project - Succumb to the night
14.) Pavliga - Horizon (Dj Narkotiks overdose mashup)


----------



## revolution_dmin

*2 heavy hittin mixes from Future Sickness (D.Min. + Zubcore)*

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
//////// *ZUBCORE [Future Sickness, Hellsbassment, Mindsaw, Trickdisc, Therapy Sessions / Vienna / Austria]*






//////// *The Bio :*
Zubcore is the 23 year old Austrian Dieter Dobnik, who started as a dj and producer at the age of 16.

Always being influenced by the darkest sounds electronical music offers, his sound now developed into a mixture of dark, rave-inspired stabs combined with freaked out breakbeats and monolith hardcore basslines.

Zubcore is known as promoter of "therapy sessions" in Austria - a freak approved anger management drum-circle bringing the oneslike Technical Itch, The Panacea, Dylan and many more to Vienna. Spreading the therapy-vibe all over Austria,
Zubcore got known as "the slaughter of vienna" quickly and already played at well known venues all over middle Europe, being a guarantee for future drum and bass sickness.

Being part of "Future Sickness Records" , Zubcore clearly shows what his music is all about: hatred, fear and penetration !

His latest vinyl release is on Hell's Bassment Records :
A) ZUBCORE - Soulcube [Su3-ject Remix]
B) OF GOD & FORBIDDEN SOCIETY - Fallin Over

Su3-jects remix of Zubcore's "Soulcube". This sci-fi masterpiece will freeze your soul to the core then shatter it with precision beats and hard stabbing bass, humankind... prepare for extinction!

Of God & forbidden Society collaborating for the first time to bring you Fallin' Over. A hip hop infused track with cold cutting beats and bad bad bass. Not for the faint of heart.... 

These tracks are available for listening at the respective artists myspaces or at www.hellsbassment.com

available at all huge dnb shops and online stores:
www.chemical-records.co.uk
www.redeyerecords.co.uk
www.juno.co.uk 

Go grab it !! 

//////// *Get in touch with Zubcore :*
e-mail : zubcore@static-echo.com
aim : zubcore
www.myspace.com/zubcore
www.myspace.com/staticecho
www.static-echo.com

//////// *The Mix :*
>> RIGHT CLICK / SAVE TARGET AS <<

TL :

01 The Panacea + Raiden - Tanz des Shit (Mashup)
02 Dylan + Limewax - Cleansed By Nightmare (Bastard Child)
03 Nanontek - Demonz (???)
04 Counterstrike + Mumblz - Sickness & Suffering (Future Sickness)
05 Current Value - Condemnation (Future Sickness)
06 SPL - Roughneck (Algorythm)
07 Current Value - Machines (Future Sickness)
08 Limewax - Scream War (Tech Freak)
09 B Soul - Markus (Barcode)
10 Current Value - The Fallen RMX (Future Sickness)
11 DJ GIS - Zurück zu den Schatten RMX (Position Chrome)
12 The Panacea - Mortal Sin (???)
13 Counterstrike - Rooms Of Mirrors (Barcode)
14 Limewax - Evolution (Freak)
15 Current Value - Fear (Future Sickness)

This mix is a part of a radioshow broadcasted on www.play.fm ..... go have a look !





/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
//////// *D.MIN. [Future Sickness, Flight, Abducted, Miles A. Head, Revolution Pro, Protocol / Florida / USA]*






//////// *The Bio :*
Originally from West Palm Beach, Florida, D.Min. has been an actor, singer/songwriter for numerous metal bands, and has also worked promotions for artist's locally in West Palm Beach for over a decade, and promotions for a smaller Dreamworks artist later on.
Even with all of that behind him, he says that NOTHING is like the raw and powerful feeling spinning Drum and Bass can give you.
Founder of Revolution Pro (in Jacksonville/Florida/USA) D.Min. has had delved into every aspect of drum and bass to help progress the scene as a whole. 1/3 of the team that started one of Jacksonville's most successful dnb weeklys, Protocol, he has helped to make sure that drum and bass stays alive in the city.
With a very energetic stage presence, he is known to never disappoint on stage. Smooth mixing, precise timing, and impeccable track selection help to make him a crowd favorite wherever he goes.
Already having played country-wide with many artists of all genres, D.Min. has definatly done well for himself, but says he isn't stopping there.
Recently booked @ the WMC 2007 edition , he proves he's allways on top and playing in the best events in his country ...

His new addition to the Future Sickness Records roster is another step forward as he plans to help them become one of the heaviest hitting labels in the dnb scene.

//////// *Get in touch with D.MIN. :*
aim : revolutionpro
www.myspace.com/revolutiondmin
www.myspace.com/aliascontact
www.myspace.com/flightrecordingsdnb
www.revolutionpro.net
www.jaxdnb.com

//////// *The Mix :*
>> RIGHT CLICK / SAVE TARGET AS <<

TL :

01. Antichristus- Arsenic (Kryptoid rmx)  (DUB)
02. Bianary Storm + Focal - Skullface (DUB)
03. Zardonic- Seizure of inequity (Future Sickness)
04. Unknown Error- Sucker punch (Lifted)
05. Skyver & D Jon Feat. Auxillary One- Broke N twisted (Technique)
06. USB feat. Mav- Habitat (Citrus)
07. Syneptic- Black hole (DUB)
08. The Sect- Hologram (Obscene)
09. Bianary Storm + Focal- Thermite (DUB)
10. Centaspike- Youll always be mine (DUB)
11. Gap + Hemoglobin + Antichristus - 28 Days (DUB)
12. Limewax- Raptor (Tech Freak)
13. The Panacea + G-I-Suruck zu den schatten (The Panacea rmx)
14. Counterstrike + Gener8 + Arsenic- Aneurysm (Evol Intent)
15. Krusha- Room 101 (Barcode)
16. Oscillator + titanZERO - Jigsaw (Death Brigade)
17. Paperclip - Refraction (Mumblz & Fixation-RMX) (WMD Recs)
18. Nocturnal- Cross the line (Freak)
19. Counterstrke + Mumblz- Sickness and Suffering (Future Sickness)
20. Dioptrics- Angel Dust (Flight)
21. Spinor- Savage (Citrus)
22. Decade- Dual Control (Flight)
23. Morebeat- In Coma (Citrus)
24. New Agenda- Reality (Flight)
25. Skynet- The String (Skynet)
26. Break- Gunk (DNAudio)
27. Dioptrics- Scattabrain VIP (Flight)
28. Bad Robot feat. Seve- Life (M-Atome)
29. Dizplay and NPhect- Bot Funk (Shoota Rmx)

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

More infos about us :

www.futuresickness-records.com
info@futuresickness-records.com


----------



## yes me

nice

good looking out,tanks 4 da tunes m8


----------



## revolution_dmin

yes me said:
			
		

> nice
> 
> good looking out,tanks 4 da tunes m8




thanx for checkin it! Replys and comments welcomed!


----------



## PsyGhost

DJ Shoom - Funky Acid Forest
01. Salakavala - Punis
02. Gruuvit Muuvit - melkeen pilli
03. Bon - There is no Turning Back
04. Random - Smashwave
05. Squaremeat - Fingerprinter
06. Electrypnose vs Yab-Yum - Freeze
07. Irschtas - Itchy
08. Drumatik - Face to Faith
09. Mubali - Luminaria
10. The Nommos - Shaman's Laugh
11. Flying Scorpions - Jet Pilot
12. Salakavala - Italosport
13. ESP - Insane Monkey
14. Slum - Future Is Ours
15. Wizzy Noise vs Joti and Paul Taylor - Headhunter
16. Electric Universe - Meteor 2004
17. Indica - Source of Euphoria
18. MK-Ultra - Jabba
19. Prodigal Sun - White Ones (rmx)
20. Goblin - Bad Trip
21. E.S.X.S. - Bloody Sword

http://goa-shoom.net/mixes/funky_acid.html


----------



## stimutant

that looks interesting, downloading! 

edit: nice one!!!


----------



## stimutant

http://brainbug.e-vel.de/mixe/brainbug - brainproof 10.5.07.mp3

1. shpongle - my head feels like a frisbee
2. dance 2 trance - i have a dream
3. welt in scherben - so schön war die zeit
4. quirk - paradise pills
5. anthony lynn - new wave attitude
6. justin berkovi - theme of st.victoria
7. kopfuss resonator - monocain 2
8. der dritte raum - hale bopp (raumgleiter mix)
9. 1200 mics - high paradise
10. boston dj`s - move your body (dj jean & peran speed garage mix)
11. spirallianz - fugitive
12. kai tracid - makin` friends
13. yves deruyter - music non stop
14. son kite - the stars within us
15. dj sangeet - substance
16. outro

a mix i did yesterday, have fun & leave feedback please!


----------



## stimutant

http://brainbug.e-vel.de/mixe/brainbug - knarzerei pt. 2 - 7.5.07.mp3

only records from thomas p. heckmann:

1. silent breed - roots
2. tph - 21st century toy
3. t.p.heckmann - dimensions-disco
4. heckmann - kopfgeister
5. welt in scherben - das ende vom lied
6. drax ltd. II - amphetamine
7. knarz - knurr
8. welt in scherben 2 - a
9. knarz - knarz
10. tph - hide+creep
11. silent breed - in vivo
12. heckmann/verbos - sequenced2a1
13. silent breed - knusperwald
(14. knarz - tanzmaschine, ends pretty abrupt because of a scratch in nr.13...)

have fun & leave feedback please!


----------



## stimutant

i`ve got a new homepage, at the moment there are 24 of my mixes available as direct downloads:

https://e-vel.de/bugged


----------



## butler4

*My Latest Mix--House--*

Hey everyone, just wanted to post my mix on here and get some feedback from you guys. Thanks for listening.

----HOUSE------
-Stan-


http://www.musicv2.com/artist/stanley_galkin


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I was all excited about this house mix until I saw the word progressive. 


btw..here is thread for everyone to post their mixes ->

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=219574&page=15


----------



## pemde

i liked it


----------



## butler4

Heh, I'm sorry for calling it progressive...it might not be. I've only been doing this for a year so I'm not even sure how to classify all the msuic I have 8-(. I would say its more House than anything. Just give it a listen you might enjoy it.

Thank you very much. I think thats the first feedback I got for the mix...I did just post it up tonight though. Thanks for listening!


----------



## yucatanboy2

^listening to your brainproof mix right now, its a groovin' mix, i'm about a third in and its fun to listen to 

Edit: just getting close to the end, and besides a few rough mixes it was good, and i really like the use of speed garage in a psy/hard trance set


----------



## stimutant

thank you!
yes, i dont like it to play "only" one style, imo it has to be mixed to rock...


----------



## MagickalKat777

Here's a heavy breaks mix.

Lemme know if you want the track list and I'll make it.

This was my first time spinning breaks but it came out extremely well. I need a new mixer though, the monitors on it suck ass and are a bit inaccurate (so some parts are a touch louder than others). All of these tracks were just purchased today 

Anyway, lemme know what you think and maybe I'll post more. Its definitely a great mix and I think I've been spinning the wrong genre (trance) now that I am getting into breaks. They're a HELL of a lot more fun for the DJ!

www.nocturnalrevolution.com/5-18-07Breaks.mp3


----------



## MagickalKat777

Nobody digs the breaks anymore? This saddens me.


----------



## stimutant

ill do when ive enough time to really appreciate it, ok?


----------



## stimutant

yeah thats a nice mix, i like it, thx for posting!

electro/breaks-mix i did:
https://e-vel.de/bugged/index.php?option=com_weblinks&catid=67&Itemid=4
called " brainbug - elektrisiert @ 26.3.07  "


----------



## TinkFu

*Next Skool -=- Breaks Mix & Track List:*

(hopefully you guys will dig this)

My newest mix is now available to everyone for free download ! HUGE THANKS AND BIIIIIIG UPS to Steezo for the production and art work !!! Also to Shortee & Digga for the drops ~!!~ 


Click HERE to download as .mp3 or .zip (whatever you prefer). 



*TRACK LIST: 

1 - Steez / Intro To Next Skool 

2 - 10Sui & La Resistance Ft. Ragga Twins / Bring 4th Ya Booty 

3 - Diverted & Dopamine / Only One 

4 - Icey / Under Constructo (General Midi Remix) 

5 - KEM / Voodoo Hex 

6 - Ian Van Dahl / Ispiration (Breakfastaz Remiz) 

7 - CTRL-Z / The Tunnel 

8 - CTRL-Z & Screwface / Stereo:Typical 

9 - ED209 Ft. Bad Habits / Back It Up 

10 - Freestylers Ft. Pendulum & Sirreal / Painkiller (Ed Solo & Skool of Thought RMX) 

11 - Freestylers Ft. Pendulum & Sirreal / Painkiller (Noisia DnB rmx) 

12 - Phuture Assasin / Ganja Madness (Backdraft Remix) 

13 - D'state Darkus & Tension / Dub Chemist 

14 - Stormtrooperz / Substrate 

15 - Ivory / Free The Beast (Breakfastaz Remix). *

www.v2-events.com
www.shorteesdjseries.com


----------



## cakehead

hhhmmmmm okay this is new territory for me- only ever made one mix and that was a psy-trance one that i did using windows media player many years ago!
this one is a more techno affair with a bit of drum and bass creeping in at the end


time 1:08:54

converted wave file from traktor to 192mp3

linkage:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/f6rk0v

*
1- night buffalo - speared (albino_allstars_remix)

2- oliver moldan - black souls (steffen_herb_silvs_love_dub)

3-  monolake - melting

4-  johannes heil - the world

5-  dj hell vs johannes heil - PDD johannes heil edit

6-  thomas b heckmann - medusa

7-  orriel smith - winds of space

8-  agent k -black haze (aquasky remix)

9-  motor - flashback

10- yusek - amerik 


11- unknown??????  


12- unknown??????  


13- rekleiner - shall we

14- casey chambers - the captain

15- black sun empire - b'negative (skc and chris su remix)

16- agent k - black haze - aquasky remix*

was pretty drunk and stoned by the time i had finished it and decided it was shit so deleted all my playlists and now i cant remember what the 2 missing tracks were?!?!
shall attempt to go through my mp3's and find out if anybody really cares

oh and i gave it a name, because everything should have a name: 
therefore i hope you enjoy this presentation of..............."where's the beat gone?"


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I'm usually a techno DJ, but here is the first mix commited to the www, which is 20 minutes of ruffneck DnB (no cheese):

http://www.megaupload.com/?dV3QP4CN


----------



## dj-Vox

*Bassmint Recordings - If You Can’t Beat ‘Em… (DEMF Promo 2007)*

I'm stepping outside of my box for my first trip to Detroit to bring you some minimal tech, techno, and tech house. This is a mix of some of the sounds that have filtered their way into my bag over the last month. Hope you enjoy the beats and hit me up if you'll be in Detroit this weekend. I will be playing the Bump da Funk party on Saturday May 26th at the Leland in downtown Detroit. And as always hard copies of the promo will be available. Cheers!


Click It


dj-Vox (Bassmint, Boston) 
If You Can’t Beat ‘Em… (DEMF Promo 2007) 
1.Audion – Mouth To Mouth (Konrad Black) [Spectral Sound] 
2.Ritch & Collins – Waldorf [Get Physical] 
3.Daso – Thujon [Connaisseur] 
4.St. Sebastian – Genetics [Dessous] 
5.Format: B – 4 For Texas [Highgrade] 
6.Oliver Moldan Presents Prawler – Debbie Does Dishes (Harada) [Audio Therapy] 
7.Autotune – B2 [Fumalab] 
8.Oliver Huntemann – Sao Paulo [Confused] 
9.Frankie – Storm (Massi DL’s Xango) [Frankie] 
10.Lucio Aquilina – Chemin [Adagio] 
11.Swat Squad – Oscuridad Perfecta [Sounderground] 
12.Dandi & Vgo – Come In Romagna [Sammeplatz] 
13.Style Of Eye – Koka Cheva [Harthouse] 
14.Gaiser vs. Heartthrob – Nasty Girl [M-nus] 
15.Mighty Dub Katz – Magic Carpet Ride ’07 (Claude Von Stroke) [Southern Fried] 
16.Popof – Alcoolic [AFU Limited] 
17.Jangle & Dangles – Diced Jackfruit [CDR] 
18.Dub Taylor – Cruiser [Manual Music] 
19.Claude Von Stroke – The Whistler (Ashton Shuffle) [Dirtybird]


----------



## Distropia

I've only been dj'ing for a couple of months now but I've managed to get a couple of sets up..  musicv2 link

Mostly electro/progressive..

Mix 1:

1.) Wize - Heaven (Original Mix)
2.) David Guetta - Love Is Gone (Fred Rister & Joachim Garraud mix)
3.) Oliver Moldan - Heroic (Original Mix)
4.) Terry Lynn - Kingstonlogic (Angrier Mix)
5.) Roman Pushkin - Fat Bottom Girls (Main Mix)


Mix 2:

1.) Abe Duque - What Happened?
2.) Audiofly X - Speak B4 U Think
3.) Booka Shade - In White Rooms
4.) Pryda - RYMD
5.) Lance Jordan - Sun is Rising
6.) Sigiurumn - X-Taxi (Steve Angello Cyberjapan Mix)
7.) Robot Needs Oil - Volta (Olivier Giacomotto Mix)
8.) Roman Pushkin - Fat Bottom Girls (Main Mix)
9.) Ramirez & Tom Stephan - Shake It Baby (Amesz & Gelderblom mix)
10.) Mark Knight - Drug Music
11.) Roman Salzger - Lollipop Machine


Feel like my taste in music is changing all the time!


----------



## stimutant

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YRCZ8P2P

a short psymix i did, about 30 minutes:
1.  quirk - wahwahwah
2.  hallucinogen & lucas - pipeworm
3.  1200 micrograms - rock into the future
4.  the infinity project - stimuli (hallucinogen rmx.)
5.  activate morlack - digital bells pt.1 (argh, record is at its end...)
6.  shanti & cyrus the virus - the inner visions nr.1
7.  prometheus process - clarity from deep fog
8.  quadra - t-funk
9.  gms - spliffpolitics
10. dynamic - dj on pills
11. gms - at the end of rainbow


----------



## stimutant

as directdownload on:
https://e-vel.de/bugged


----------



## Highspeed

MagickalKat777 said:
			
		

> Nobody digs the breaks anymore? This saddens me.



its pretty tite


----------



## Djchris

*Crazik - Night Session 004*







*PLAYLIST*

01- Sebastien Leger - Cosmonite
02- Tracey Thorn - Its all True (Kris Menace Remix)
03- Slytek - Body heat (original mix)
04- H-Man - 51 Poland Street (Extrawelt Remix)
05- John Acquaviva, Madox - Feedback (Original Mix)
06- The Migrants - I Thought That (Boris Dlugosch Remix)
07- Hook N Sling & Kid Kenobi - The Bump (Tonite Only Remix)
08- Q-Ram - Break It Down (Meerbusch Mix)
09- Lxr vs Andrea Doria - Freak Me (Andrea Doria Remix)
10- Prinz & Wallus - Musikgeschichte (Dennis Hurwitz remix)
11- Fine Taste - Midnight clash
12- Ferry Corsten - Rock your body Rock

*Total play:*63'13

enjoy !

DOWNLOAD

more info about the dj: http://www.crazik.free.fr


----------



## Highspeed

DJ JOHNNY WANG houston, tx

electro and trance

1. legowelt- discorout
2. sugiurumm- star baby(axwell mix)
3. Loud electronic ferocious
4. Coburn vs Robbie Rivera- Superstar
5. Dada Life- big time(linus loves mix)
6. dj jose- dedication(electro mix)
7. Dj Antoine- Nord electro
8. The killers- Mr. Brightside(Dj strobes new romantic mix)
9. Trance Authority-Tides and sand castles
10. 2trancy- Rain of stars
11. Blank&jones- Waiting for the light(kyau vs albert remix)
12. blank&jones- desire (rave mix)
13. Armcore Project- Temple of God
14. Above&beyond- Good for me (Thomas Datt remix)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/h6rjfj

<a href='http://www.sendspace.com/file/h6rjfj'>http://www.sendspace.com/file/h6rjfj</a>

http://www.sendspace.com/file/h6rjfj


----------



## AcidRain

One for the hardcore ravers.. happy & bouncey with an oldschool flavour & a few breakbeat tracks thrown in for good measure.

http://www.4shared.com/file/16986498/148469a3/core_meltdown_final.htm

Click the link and wait 30seconds for the download button to appear

Did this mix before breakfast this morning:

1. Robbie Long & Ham - Get Hard
2. D-Lyte - The Ultimate
3. DJ Evil - Sweet (Frieze & jakazid remix)
4. Seduction - Rock Ya Body
5. Slipmatt - SMD#3 (Dougal & Gammer remix)
6. Sike - Bongo Bong (Luna-C & Bexxie Remix)
7. Luna-C - Piano Confusion (Hattrixx remix)
8. DJ T.C. & Luna-C - Wot For? Not Sure...
9. Impact, Leigh Outrage & Denile - I Get A Rush
10. Heaven 7 - Bass Power
11. Jimmy J & Cru-L-T - DJ's In Full Effect (Luna-c goes mental mix)
12. Brak - Burning Fire

*edit* bluelight url tags are fkn weird.


----------



## stimutant

dling, looks interesting!


----------



## AcidRain

cool man yeah its a bit different to the mainstream hardcore stuff around tehse days. . let me know what ya think, thatd be sweet


----------



## stimutant

its a bit too happy for my taste, but well mixed!


----------



## PsyGhost

Sanguine Mandragoa - Sense Offense

01. Younger Brother - Epic Hair
02. Prometheus - Samothraki
03. Wingmakers - Phoenix Rising
04. Indica - Afterglow effect
05. Kopfuss Resonator and Joerg - Whipbird
06. Khetzal and Chai - Babylon Beach
07. Cydonia - Lightning Rods 
08. Tandu - Alien Pump
09. Orion - Rooster
10. MK-Ultra - Vierge
11. Bon - There is No Turning Back
12. Blisargon Demogorgon - Black Zodiac
13. Wizack Twizack - Drugs 'n' Stuff
14. Ka-Sol - Tecmorning
15. Droidlock - Just Another Simulation
16. Rinkadink - Anyone Seen Bender?
17. Prodigal SUn - White Ones (rmx)
18. Deeper In Zen - Shakti
19. Aural - Walk on Earth
20. Poly61 - Elämänsä

http://goa-shoom.net/mixes/senseoffense.html


----------



## Deeptec

This mix is dedicated to the best party of the year (Slinky) after the party i still had the vibe in me so this is what came out

Dj Deeptec - Slinky 

Progressive House



1. Brothers Bud,Thc - feel like dancin(micky slims extra wrong mix)
2. Sam Ball - yes/no (og)
3. Perry oneil wrong bet (fine taste remix)
4. Harry lemon - happy dayz (lemon 8 remix)
5. Gareth Emery,Runaway - outrageous(shiloh mix)
6. vibrasphere - in control(duca remix)
7. Rob cockerton - synaptic(tony thomas mix)
8. Chris Nemmo, Andre eskay - Affectation(dousk dub electro)
9. Nick Muir - I feel real(hernan cattaneo & john tonks mix)
10. Cubic - superflyin(pacobuggin & joy marquez remix)
11. Jerome robins - time will tell(tom sawyer mix)
12. Subsky - placebo effect(og)
13. Envotion - Down there(perry oneil mix)

http://www.mixdepot.net/DjDeeptec/Slinky/download/Deeptec__Slinky.mp3

http://www.mixdepot.net/DjDeeptec

Other Mixes


----------



## stimutant

technomix, ca. 46 minuten, 256 kb/S

1.  mate - unity
2.  plastikman - helicopter
3.  elektrochemie lk - when i rock
4.  generation next - ver.di-pulse (progressive mix)
5.  flashback - addicted
6.  the horrorist - the virus (ziel 100 rmx.)
7.  a.s.y.s. - acid nightmare
8.  dj jean-pierre - midlife crisis
9.  mellow-trax - phuture vibes (kai tracid rmx.)
10. dj misjah - prospect
11. johannes heil - operation strange
12. item one - 1000,- dm/minute
13. tph/wjh - friss oder stirb II
14. speedy j - krack
15. ultrahigh - and the law...
16. technika - telekinesik


http://www.sendspace.com/file/rpwwq5


----------



## Dirtywax

*http://www.dirtywax.com/audio/scrilla-revolution.mp3

DJ SCRILLA
“REVOLUTION”
(House & Techno)
(Movement 2007 Limited Edition Promo Mix)

1. Alternative Reality “From L.A. To Chicago” 
2. Artist Unknown “Off My Rocker”
3. Dead Or Alive “You Spin Me Round” (Nari & Malini Remix)
4. The Punkfloyd “Dead Or Alive”
5. Robert Vadney “Fuck Me I’m Famous”
6. DJ Kue “Something Special” (Filter Freq Remix)
7. Under The Influence “In The Clouds” (Tall Paul Remix)
8. TGD Project “N Sex” (Greg Dorian Remix)
9. Enzo Mori & Stephan Clark “Got The Feeling”
10. DJ Hyperactive “Reptilian Tank”
11. Angel Alanis “Deputy Power” (Anthony Prada & Junior Rock Remix)
12. Junatik “Replay”
13. Human League “Don’t You Want Me” (Chris Punk Remix)
14. Robbie Rivera “Float Away” (Gabriel & Dresden Re-Edit)
15. Roman Salzger Feat. Alex Peace “Lollipop Machine” (I Wonder Vocal Mix)
16. Goldfrapp “Number One” (Steve Angello Remix)
17. Hatiras Feat. Alex Peace “Hey Frankie” (DJ Ortzy Remix)
18. DJ Kue “What Am I To Say?”
19. Artist Unknown – Title Unknown – White Label
20. DJ Renegade Presents Smoke “Worldwide”
21. Hirshee “Every Step Of The Way” (Jeff Daniels Remix)
22. Mellefresh & Deadmau5 “Afterhours”
23. Burafunk & Carbon Community “Community Funk” (Deadmau5 Remix)
24. Robot Needs Oil “Volta” (Olivier Giamotto Remix)
25. Vince J (Mox Codeta) “Melody Clash”
26. Cabal Co “House” (Jamie Fanatics Fly Guy Remix)
27. 68 Beats “Replay The Night” (Gabriel & Dresden Remix)
28. Perpetuous Dreamer “Sound Of Goodbye” (Robbie Rivera Remix)*

I'll be releasing a new mix on Necrotek Records this summer/fall of the style I have been doing for underground shows. I've had several people refer to it as "Chicago Techno," although it's hard to label it as just one genre. It's more or less a combination of hard jackin' techno, hard house, hardstyle & ghetto tech. 

Until then....enjoy the mix.  
-S

scrilla@dirtywax.com
myspace.com/djscrilla
dj-scrilla.com (coming soon)


----------



## Dirtywax

http://www.dirtywax.com/audio/scrilla-getaddicted.mp3

*DJ SCRILLA
"GET ADDICTED"
(House & Techno)
(X Mas 2006 Promo Mix)

1. Ron Reeser & Matt Frost "Around" (Hatiras & Macca Remix) (Jetset)
Alex Peace "Before The Sunrize" (Acapella)
2. Sebastian Ingrosso "Get It Back" (Excess)
Jon Kennedy Feat. Tasha "Serman Of Jack" (Immense)
3. Chris Bohn "The Machine" (Atel)
4. Filter Freq "Lost In The Muzik" (Groove Man Remix) (Kontrast)
5. Groove Man "No Limit" (Vector)
6. Mox Codeta "Shyness" (Peaktime)
7. Fedde Le Grand "Put Your Hands Up For Detroit" (Ultra)
8. DJ Marbrax "Freakin'(Laurent Pautrat Remix) (Academy)
9. DJ Fist & Valentti "Stay" (Mario Ochoa Remix) (Adverso)
10. Bryan Cox "Turn Up The Music" (White)
11. Hatiras "Something About You" (Blow)
12. Chris Bohn "The Dreamer" (Atel)
13. DJ Ortzy "Feel The Bass" (Blow)
14. Mixin' Marc "Right Here, Right Now" (Dub Mix) (Faded Muzik)
15. Willy Sanjaun & B-Jay "Losing You" (Mario Ochoa Remix) (Molacacho)
16. Mike Balance & Noah Hyde "Get Ready" (Via Musique)
17. Sharam "P.A.T.T. (Party All The Time)" (Superstar)
18. Groove Man "Don't Stop" (Prototype)
19. Kash "Run" (Fine Tune)
20. Mikael Jonasson "Things Can Only..." (Mad Nurse)*

Keep Bangin'

-S

scrilla@dirtywax.com
myspace.com/djscrilla
dj-scrilla.com (coming soon)


----------



## mydialsrpupilated

*BiND THe TieS THaT BReaK You*

Repost of a  breaks mix recorded using vinyl records, Numark TTX1 tables an Allen & Heath Zone 62 mixer.  Would really appreciate feedback if possible.

80 min. 128kpbs 67.8 mb

Enjoy an thanks for listening,



XsintriX


P.S.-- Track listing if anyone wants it send me an e-mail. Cool

http://www.musicv2.com/download_cue.php?id=31039


----------



## toad420

heres a recent hardcore mix i recorded enjoy!!



djtoad-june172007
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/5/15/1080106/djtoad-june172007.mp3
(Right Click, Save Link as)


Tracklisting:

Kevin Energy and Cube::Hard-Voice of Carme
DJ Ham-Clubheads
Sy and Unknown-Maniac Psycho
Frisky and Hujib-Get Away(Gammer Remix)
Robbie Long and Stormtrooper-Nation of Hardcore
Foreigner-Cold As Ice(Weaver and Suae Remix)
Scott Brown-Love Peace and Casualty
Brisk and VAGABOND-Eurolove
Dougal and Gammer-This Is a Virus
Joey Riot-Total Confusion
Robbie Long and AMS ft Mc Ethos-Wakey Wakey
Angerfist-Dortmund 05
Scott Brown-Juggernaut
Tha Playah-Fuck The Titties(The Viper and Tommyknocker Remix)
Amnesys-Mainstream Nitro
Hard Creation-I Will Have That Power(The Stunned Guys Remix)


----------



## twisted by design

broken beat n midtempo shenanigans

intro
Chronic Sonata - Supernatural high
Kraak En Smaak - Money in the bag
AyCE International - Knot Known
Cut Chemist Major Force (The Re-Return Of The Original Artform) 
Treva Whateva - Dustbowl
Cut Chemist Flight Of The Bumblebee 
Watussi - Mera (Noodles & Noel Boogie remix)
Speech Defect - Amusing/Amazing
Freddy Fresh - Represent
Speech Defect - The Break Seminar pt. 3
Spice - Big Blue Sky (The Frank Popp Ensemble remix)
Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing (maximillion remix)
Bob Marley - Could you be loved
Commodores - Brick House (disco version)
The Hole in the Wall Gang - Breakology
Jurassic 5/Queen & David Bowie - Linguistics Baby (Smalltown DJs Remix)
Flevans - Dinner with Boskins
Rebel Radio (Smalltown DJs Remix)
Flevans - Small Room Syndrome
Travis Blaque - Vowel Movement (florian keller edit)
Average White Band - Pick up the pieces
Kinny & Horne - Us on fire
Giant Panda - T.K.O (tko mega mix)
Malente - For the revolution (Regal's people united rework)
Bobby Bird - I know you got soul
Rufus Thomas - Do the funky penguin
Breakestra - Gotta let me know
James Brown booty
Flow Dynamics - Better on stage
Marc Hype & Jim Dunloop -The antique anthem
Michael DeVillis - Like Dis?
Kurtis - Better than the real thing (Mesh remix)
Mr Jigga - Funkstation
Nickodemus feat stimulus, dionysos & nappy G - Give the drummer some
All Good Funk Alliance - Super Jam
Rephrase feat vandal - Chase your tail
Kraak En Smaak - One of these days
Rephrase - Funky little so & so
Malente - Open secret (Fort knox five remix)
Skeewiff - Now im living for me (Fort knox five remix)
Sam Brothers Five - S.A.M
Double Dee & Steinski - History of hip hop: lesson 1
Coldcut feat junior red & the ahead of our time orchestra - Stop this crazy thing
Another Bad Creation - Iesha (mental mix)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/d9b7z6





dub, trip hop n dnb


intro
Chronic Sonata - Waiting is dub
Doctor Octagon - Doctor octagon
Chronic Sonata - Malabar
Doctor Octagon - Its the morning
Dj Krush - Kill Switch (beep mix)
Nightmares On Wax - Finer (Alex Gopher remix)
LA Hookers - Hotline to the pentagon
Concord Dawn - Chloraform
Stateside Hombres - Make it reggae (Dynamite shotgun remix)
Ikon - Vai e vem
Calibre - Fire & water
Kx 909 & Caine - Anchorage
Chris Su & State of mind - deeper
Noisia & Teebee - Time stops
Tactile - Hangover
N.Phect - Shift Funk
Teebee - Catch my breath
Cerebral Productions - Exposure
Spor - Powder Monkey
Coldcut feat Roots Manuva - True Skool (The Qemists remix)
Noisia & Teebee - Lost Cause
Aquasky & Meat Katie - Overneath (Dbridge remix)
Teebee - Still Human
Noisia Mayhem & Verse - Choke
Ges-e & Social Security - Zubedia
Benny Page feat Spyda - Battlefield
Dj Krust - Warhead (TC remix)
The Prodigy - Smack my bitch up (sub focus remix)
Concord Dawn - Aces High
Sub Focus - Druggy
Matrix & Futurebound - Rat trap

http://www.uploading.com/files/MOXXH...nbass.mp3.html



random party beats

Intro 
Chronic Sonata - wise
Nightmares on Wax feat corinna joseph - play on
Nylon Rhythm Machine - Starway to Mars
Jerry Beeks - flash $
Raekwon - Live from NY
Deckwrecka - Catch Wrecka
Skeewiff - Man of constant sorrow (Kraak en Smaaks Lament)
Martin Brew - sand steppin'
Paulett & Tanya Winley with Harlem Underground Band - Rhymin' & rappin
Dj Paul Nice - Break it down
Bliss n Eso feat Motley - Party at my place
Funkoars - Masterpiece
Kayne West - Gold digger (high contrast remix)
Percy Mayfield & Ray Charles - Hit the road jack (dj czech remix)
Pump Friction 
Dancing Djedi - Body surfin' (Dnb Mix)
Freddie Crueger feat Desmond foster - Somethin Good
Ozomatli feat medusa, wil.i.am and kanetic source - Vocal Artillery
J. Sands - Southern Lady
Lady of Rage - Back on the scene (Dj Premier remix)
Onyx - Slam
Ges-e & Social Security - Zubeida
Benny Page feat Spyda - Battlefield
Cab Calloway - minnie the moocher
Temple of Sound - Chica bonita
Dj Z-Trip - Listen to the Dj
Dj Z-Trip - The Motown breakdown part 1
The Hole in the Wall Gang - breakology
Coldcut - More beats & pieces
Average White Band - Pick up the pieces
Freddie Love - Crazy Girl pt II
Speech Defect - I'm on my way
Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing (maximillion remix)
Bob Marley - Could you be loved
Dj Vadim feat demolition man - Boom sumting
Matrix & Futurebound - knightriderz
Kx909 & Caine - Anchorage


http://www.badongo.com/file/3381121



Breaks

efunk - Shut the funk up
Spank Rock - Bump
Dj Aps - Tabba feat Mohammed Siddiq & Ranjit Kaur
Hustle Athletics - Fearless Funk
Noisia - Gutterpump
Rob Reng - Funk down low feat ninelives the cat (force mass motion remix)
Journeyman vs Barrcode - Blood for blood (baobinga & I.D present big monster remix)
Hyper - Twisted Emotion feat Leeroy thornhill (metric remix)
King Unique - 2 the left (stanton warriors remix)
Platinum Mules - The ahmmer (beat assassines remix)
Plaza de Funk - Get on Down (JDS remix)
Sprocket - kickflip (smithmonger remix)
Si Begg - My style
The Phat Conductor - Ice 9 feat Tasc 
Andy Page - Porcelain elvis (chris carter remix)
Chris Carter - Side effects
Kid Blue - Hairy sambuca (kickflip remix)
Dopamine & Diverted - Only one (B.L.I.M remix)

http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=157296


Dnb bop 

Hard Knocks- A dirty cop named harry
Hilltop Hoods - Illusionary lines
Dr Dre feat. Kurupt, Hittman & Ms. Roq - lets get high
Snoop Dogg feat Kurupt, Daz and The Dramatics - doggy dog world
Dr Dre feat Snoop - Nuthin' but a G thang
Snoop Doggy Dog - Gx and hustlas
Danger Mouse feat Jay-Z & the beatles - justify my thug
Dr Octagon - A gorilla driving a pick up truck
Danger mouse feat Jay Z & The Beatles - moment of clarity
Dr Octagon - perfect world
Unkle - Guns Blazing (Drums Of Death Part 1)/Lonely soul
Dj krush feat. C.L. Smooth - Only The Strong Survive (Bon Mix) 
Concord dawn - chloroform
High Contrast - the basement track
Dj Krust - Warhead (TC remix)
Noisia & Teebee - Time Stops
Coldcut - true skool (the qemists remix)
John B - Rinse It Out Propa! (FKA Blandwagon Poos)
The Qemists - let there be light
Freeland - Mindkiller (Origin Unknown / Original - Bassbin Twins Vinyl Edit)
The Qemists - Iron shirt
kayne west - gold digger (high contrast remix)
Dancing Djedi - Body Surfin' 
Dr Octagon - Aliens(sub focus remix)
Jb.dred bass - we're coming
Concord Dawn feat state of mind - Aces High
Pendulum - hold your colour


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=45T5O9DP


drunken breaks 

bassbin twins - two turntables and a crate of skint
elroy - scoop boot
x-men vs felix da housecat - silver screen
atomic hooligan - head
groove diggerz - good time
Rob Reng ft nine lives the cat - funk down low (force mass motion remix)
Misfilter vs influenza - want it all
Introspective - Fatal Attraction
Cirez D - knockout (Sebastien Leger remix)
Introspective - Inside
MJ Cole ft elizabeth troy - So damn into you (napt remix)
Rico Tubbs - Ghetto Soul
Far Too Loud - Get High
Hybrid - Theme from wide angle (rolling thunder dub)
Jason Sparks ft Siren - The Story of "o" (LBJ remix)
Dj Isy vs Dj Rasco - Bad Beats (Future Funk Squad Remix)
Entity - Hell Blow
Andy Page - Porcelain Elvis
D-Ranged - Sins of Claire
Jason Sparks - Gangsters (si begg remix)
D-Ranged - Sins of Claire (lawgiverz remix)
Dopamine & Diverted - Only one

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MRAJ7PLP



all around 80mins


----------



## stimutant

after suffering from otitis for about two weeks (and having a little hole in the right eardrum) my doctor finally allowed me to put the headphones on again.
i hope you`ll have as much fun listening as i had mixing this one, i think its pretty cool. feedback appreciated!

http://www.sendspace.com/file/2no08p

1. yum yum - einstein
2. plastikman - vokx
3. massimo - skull & bones
4. sven väth - shock ralley
5. michael forshaw - cheerleaders - ben youngman rmx.
6. depth charge - funkidope
7. johannes heil - der löwe von judah - d2
8. thomas p. heckmann - 21st century toy
9. nrg - he never lost his hardcore - mijk van dijk rmx.
10. torsten kanzler - my story - a1
11. a.s.y.s. - acid headcracker
12. heckmann - kopfgeister
13. the horrorist - power is force
14. vinny vincent & harry hash - the siren
15. x-dream - intercorporal stimulator - the delta 2006 rmx.
16. noosphere - captain proton
17. eat static - eat static
18. rainbow spirit feat. sangeet - aquarian spirit
19. gms - black hole
20. son kite - the stars within us
(21. sun project - 380 volt)

greetings,
brainbug


----------



## Alphajuno

Have a listen to my latest mix:

http://download.yousendit.com/ECEF41C36F3FCCAE

Tracklist:

1. Matthew Dear - Will Gravtiy Win Tonight
2. Konpiuta Vs Davidovith - Distance From You
3. Kookmode - Rundmail 
4. AkikoKiyma - Sirsana
5. BodyCode - Exciting Ride 
6. Ame - Enoi
7. GuiBuratto - Chains
8. NathanFake - Coheed (Perimeter Mix)
9. Extrawelt - DochDoch (PatrickZigon Mix)
10. StephanBodzin - LiebeIst (Original Mix)
11. MoogConspiracy - CodeAlfa (Lucio & PepRemix). 
12. Apparat - UselessInformation (Original Mix)

www.myspace.com/raychemo


----------



## jckl

update. i didn't notice the dj board on here before. if this doesn't go here, please delete and i apologize =]


update x2. deleted first post, since the one further down the page has a track listing and i posted twice. woopsy


----------



## Hoss

Thanks for the link Jackola! Downloading right now, will give it a listen and post back. Also, perhaps a Mod can move this over to the DJ forum?


----------



## jckl

Hello. I just put up a new demo, called "Funk Rx".






mp3 link:
http://jackola.net/music/Jackola - Funk Rx [June 2007].mp3

track listing:
Leon Du Star - Live Like a Phonker
Groove Man - Keep This Freq Clear
The Funk Monkeys - Move Your Body
John Modena vs Sebastian Brizi - To The Beat (Antoine Clamaran re-edit)
Ben Delay - Clubmusic is Dead (Dub mix)
Free Jack (Basement Jaxx white label) - Oh My Gosh I’m In Love (Freemasons, Mix 2)
Fabyan - Can I Funk U
Sharooz - Hell Yeah!
Joachim Garraud - Rock the Choice (Sebastian Ingrosso RMX)
Levand - On My Mined
Hard Rock Sofa and Full Fiction - Surround Myself

booking info:
jackola.net.

For bonus points, check out this page, which is simply the demo cover tiled.
http://www.jackola.net/funkrx.html


----------



## Ale Fillman

Download newest mix call Bang Your Dread!!

Get the mix here http://www.thehouseofmedia.com/bang_your_dread.mp3

Tracklinsting:
Bang Your Dread Track List

Intro
Edit - ?????
Noisia,Mayhem - Exodus
???? - Curse of the claw
Ewun - Screw up
Jamal - ?????
RAW - Some ol pimp shit
Mr Bling - ?????
Gridlok - Flamethrowr
Jamal - Real DJs
Unsigned Owners - Audio Sex
Zinc/Mobb Deep - Your Ho
Special K - Danger
Laroque - ?????
Ale Fillman - Give me a dubplate
Ewun - Guntalk
Headhunter -  Ready for war
Blame & The Pledge - Magnitude


----------



## socal50

sending to Music & DJs  thanks tho


----------



## azabicyclo

*My Electro / House*

Hi gang,

just wanted to share this mix...
Wait for the green centre box to countdown then save to disc:

http://www.megaphile.com/file/9020/gforce10april22-wma.html


----------



## swilow

Hey man, I'm gonna merge this with the existing mixes thread. Thanks for posting


----------



## StratusBouce

Some tunes on this page fo sho!


----------



## sodiumglow

*Sodiumglow - Summer Promo 2007*

Eff Yeah. That's really all that can be said about this mix.

*Sodiumglow - Summer Promo 2007 v2*

*Shopliftas *- *Freak Out* (_fRew Mix_)
*Deadmau5 & Melleefresh* - *Afterhours* (_Smoothy House Mix_)
*Olav Basoski* - *Push Me*
*Bass Kleph* - *Coup D'etat* (_Hook 'n Sling Mix_)
*Burufunk & Carbon Community* - *Community Funk* (_Deadmau5 Mix_)
*Jamie McHugh* - *Yeah*
*Freestylers* - *In Love With You* (_Rogue Element Mix_)
*Raw Shape* - *My Heart*
*Super Mal f. Luciana* - *Bigger Than Big* (_Lifelike Mix_)
*Fine Taste* - *More Gray Than Blue*
*Brothers Bud Vs THC* - *Feel Like Dancin'* (_Micky Slim Mix_)
*Jamie McHugh* - *Wrong*
*Eric Laville* - *Unknown *(_Ricksick Original Mix_)
*Tyken f. Awa* - *Every Word* (_Dave Spoon Mix_)
*Deadmau5* - *Faxing Berlin*

Try not to turn your stereos up too loud, I am not responsible for blown speakers. :D


----------



## BarryChuckle

Can whoever done '5 jahre deep-groove @ cube ba....' put their hand up, please? Its pure opiate music, lovely warm, minimalistic bassline-deep house. I WANT MORE!!!!   

I accidently renamed it, Moodyzwen???




			
				hardy said:
			
		

> If so here is a mix I knocked up the other week if any one fancies a listen.
> 
> Keir - March 2007 Mix.
> 
> 1. Marc Romboy Vs Chelonis. R. Jones - Helen Cornell
> 2. Martin Landsky - Let me dance (Sebo K Remix)
> 3. Phonogenic - Dubby Cop (Boogie Drama Remix)
> 4. Dirt Crew - Deep (We are)
> 5. Tigerskin - The day after
> 6. John Tejada - Calculated time
> 7. Justin Martin - The Fugitive
> 8. 2020 Soundsystem - High (Llorca's Annihilating Dub)
> 9. Lexicon Avenue - That acid track
> 10. Audiofly + Paul Harris - Miscalate
> 11. Nathan Fake - Outhouse (Valentino Kanzyani Remix)
> 12. Guy Gerber - Every passing minute
> 13. Funk D'Void + Phil Keiran - White Light
> 
> http://www.adz.org.uk/Adz_Hosted_Live_Mixes/KeirMarch2007Mix290307.mp3
> 
> 
> Let memknow what you think.
> 
> Keir.



Love it - Anymore please???


----------



## sobi

...


----------



## PsyGhost

DJ Shoom - Emergency Landing

01. ? - ?
02. Aerosis - Contortion
03. Total Eclipse - ?
04. Somaton - Principles of Gravity
05. Amithaba Buddha & Infinite Dimensions - Astral Mountains (The Next Chapter)
06. Pigs in Space - Visitors (Part 1)
07. Talamasca - Jungle Storm
08. hallucinogen - snarling black mabel
09. electric universe - online information
10. marrow - utopian society
11. digital sun - the attack
12. Organic Noise - The Vacuum
13. Midi Miliz - Rent a Plant
14. Sonic Fusion - Tribal Warrior
15. Hallucinogen - Horrorgram
16. chi-ad - redriver remix
17. Gene Joke - Magic Carpet
18. Dimension 5 - The Y Principle
19. Terpsichore - Bogakka
20. Lost Buddha - Southern Oracle
21. The Infinity Project - Blue Aura (Weird Meeting)

http://goa-shoom.net/mixes/emergency.html


----------



## stimutant

thank you, great mix!
psyghost, are you dj shoom?
im still stuck inside your opium den..


----------



## stimutant

blue room released in the mix:

1. x-dream - brain forest (bro62)
2. koxbox - too pure (bro30)
3. cydonia - the kiddy (bro61)
4. total eclipse - collapsar (bro33)
5. koxbox - electronic brainwash (bro58lp)
6. cwithe - 160° madness (bro28lp)
7. fatima mansions - the loyaliser (juno reactor rmx.) (bro01lp)
8. koxbox - life is... (a gas) (x-dream rmx.) (bro55)
9. juno reactor - feel the universe (bro09lp)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/18y73b

ca. 30 minutes


----------



## PsyGhost

brainbug said:
			
		

> thank you, great mix!
> psyghost, are you dj shoom?
> im still stuck inside your opium den..



yep, i am  glad you liked the opium den.

that 30 min tracklist looks nice ^


----------



## swilow

^^^Your mix is not available psyghost


----------



## stimutant

from minimal/clicks-techno to hardtech to funky tech:

1. planet jazz - yellow agents
2. villalobos - fizheuer zieheuer pt.1
3. johannes heil - reality to midi
4. rob acid - herz aus gold
5. mauro picotto - komodo (megamind rmx.)
6. bolz bolz - take a walk (si begg rmx.)
7. michael burkat - still
8. cl retry 08 - b1
9. dj rush - motherfukcin bass (monika kruse @ voodooamt "daylight 400" rmx.)
10. ellery cowles - thermo grip
11. waveslaves - massive marble
12. phantom - ready!?!
13. 2 bald men - i want you

ca. 60 minutes, 160 kb/s mp3:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/91k2px


----------



## PsyGhost

willow11 said:
			
		

> ^^^Your mix is not available psyghost



yes..i do apologize, the file got fucked up somehow.   I'm going to upload asap when I get the chance. I'll send you a PM when its up again.

edit: 8/3/07: back up!


----------



## Djchris

Night Session 005 (Summer Mix edition) mixed by Crazik

*PLAYLIST *

01- 16 Bit Lolitas - Back To One
02- Chris Lake feat. Emma Hewitt - Carry me away (original mix)
03- Suite 117 - Smaller (Original Deflect Mix)
04- Bart Van Wissen - Jaywalking (original mix)
05- Gareth Emery Pres. Runaway - Outrageous
06- Tomcraft and Naidoo - People like them
07- Salvatore Freda & Massimo Stefanelli - Honolulu
08- Johnny Blake - Lonely by your side (booka shade remix)
09- Fine Taste - More grey than blue
10- Jdotp - Sid bubble (yer man remix)
11- Ferry Corsten - Loud electronic sensation
12- Ozgur Can - changed (Gabriel and Dresden mix)

total play: 63'08

enjoy!
DIRECT LINK
>>>DOWNLOAD

>>>more: MORE


----------



## Rogue Robot

A 48 minute demo mixed by Grenadine.  It is comprised of tech-house, hard tech, minimal, and dubby goodness for your audible pleasure.


Ignition Technician - Untitled A2 (Pirate Audio Vol. 7)
Gaetano Parisio - Adagio B A (Adagio B)
Tomie Nevada - Simple City
Cari Lekebusch - Automatic Response
Claude Von Stroke - The Whistler (Aston Shuffle Remix)
Surgeon - Floorshow Pt. 1 - 1
Hardcell & Grindvik - Rattler
Adam Beyer & Jesper Dahlbäck - As If Dubs
Modeselektor - Silikon (Grime Remix)
Dahlbäck & Dahlbäck - Forsberg Loves the Acid
Elton D - Nico
Andy Slate - Pleasure On Me
Ryski - Question Authority
Danilo Vigorito - Coconut Coffee
Darkrow & Carl Falk - Love Italia
Franssen vs. Lowdown - Kick That Funky Fucker 

This demo can be streamed and/or downloaded.

For a direct download, please copy the following link.
Grenadine August 2007 Mix

To stream, you must have an account on DivShare, or you may find it streaming on my myspace profile located here.

Enjoy!


----------



## stimutant

personal classics & favs for fred on acid


1. house of usher - shades 94 (`think about`-mix)
2. cari lekebusch - shaded (original album version)
3. midas - imperial march (star wars mix)
4. t.p. heckmann - 21st century toy
5. rob acid - the hunter
6. fischerspooner - emerge (junkie xl rmx.)
7. emmanuel top - tone
8. yves deruyter - music non stop
9. star wash - disco fans (star wash mix)
10. ultra shock - sound of "e"
11. kai tracid - trance & acid
12. welt in scherben - ...so schön war die zeit
13. r.b.a. - no alternative (straight mix)
14. depth charge - funkidope
15. solar quest - acid air raid (silent breed rmx.)
16. der verfall - abfahrt (isdn mix)
17. lfo - freak
18. westbam - and party (extended club mix)
19. kool & the gang - dance champion
20. t.p. heckmann - 21st century toy

52:07

http://www.sendspace.com/file/36t3br


----------



## monstanoodle

*Monsta Noodle LowLike Mix*

Hopefully this is still active

tracklist:

. Monsta Noodle - Is This London?
. Monsta Noodle - Void
. Monsta Noodle - Luminessence
. Monsta Noodle - More Fiya
. Monsta Noodle - Leap of Zero Faith
. Monsta Noodle - Clouded Mind
. Monsta Noodle - Kinda Funky Tonight Innit?
. Monsta Noodle - Return of Belmont
. Monsta Noodle - We Dubbin' it Again
. Monsta Noodle - Electric Line (with thanks to the power box near my house)
. Monsta Noodle - The Ol' Dayz
. Geiom - Zalim Maar Daala

yes mostly me, and a lovely geiom track to eastern up the place


----------



## PsyGhost

Here is some downbeat, psychedelic, world, alien meditation music

DJ Shoom - The Way Into Existence

01. Azam Ali - I am a Stranger in this World
02. Essential Trip - Portal
03. The Infinity Project - Alien Patrol
04. DJ Zen - The Earth (rmx)
05. The Mystery of the Yeti - The Call and the Journey
06. Dimenstion 5 - Flow
07. Shpongle - Shpongleyes
08. Azam Ali - Endless Reverie

http://goa-shoom.net/mixes/existence.html


----------



## elektroholic

Does anyone recall a 3 track preview of this mix?

Whether you remember or not, it's now gone. History. Never to be seen again.

However, replacing it is the full version of my brand new drum n bass mix titled "One Step Closer To Hell"

If you enjoyed Destroy All Boundaries, then I'm sure you will like this new one all the same. Same style of music, same intensity...different tracks, different recording day.

Without further ado:

You may DL One Step Closer To Hell HERE

Total length of mix: 1 hour & 3 minutes

Playlist:

Limewax - Seed
DJ Hidden - Times Like These
T.Z.A. - 1,000 Prayers (SPL remix)
Dylan & Limewax - Cleansed By A Nightmare
Gein - Street Sweeper
Arsenic - Aneurysm
Limewax - Pain
Audio - Delusional
Evol Intent vs. Mayhem vs. Thinktank - Broken Sword
Counterstrike - White Light
Nanotek - Deadly Force
De-Koder - Knife (Paul Blackout remix)
SPL - Death
Gein - We Don't Know
Donny feat. Blik & DJE - Amputation VIP
Tech Itch & Dylan - The Legend (Evol Intent remix)

Alrighty...you know the drill. DL if you want (or not), enjoy (or not), and give feedback (or not).


----------



## atri

http://download.yousendit.com/BE7753EC4111562F

mix me and my roomate did on ableton
bunch of hip hop mash ups and dnb slathered in glitch-sauce 
45 minutes some 50, ludacris, 3 6 mafia, dieselboy, ragga, and all sorts of other stuff. if the link expires and anyone wants a copy, just pm me


----------



## StratusBouce

^ hell yea thanks bro, got something to listen to on the way to the bar and something to bang on the way home while I smoke a spliff.


----------



## stimutant

brainbug said:
			
		

> personal classics & favs for fred on acid
> 
> 
> 1. house of usher - shades 94 (`think about`-mix)
> 2. cari lekebusch - shaded (original album version)
> 3. midas - imperial march (star wars mix)
> 4. t.p. heckmann - 21st century toy
> 5. rob acid - the hunter
> 6. fischerspooner - emerge (junkie xl rmx.)
> 7. emmanuel top - tone
> 8. yves deruyter - music non stop
> 9. star wash - disco fans (star wash mix)
> 10. ultra shock - sound of "e"
> 11. kai tracid - trance & acid
> 12. welt in scherben - ...so schön war die zeit
> 13. r.b.a. - no alternative (straight mix)
> 14. depth charge - funkidope
> 15. solar quest - acid air raid (silent breed rmx.)
> 16. der verfall - abfahrt (isdn mix)
> 17. lfo - freak
> 18. westbam - and party (extended club mix)
> 19. kool & the gang - dance champion
> 20. t.p. heckmann - 21st century toy
> 
> 52:07
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/36t3br



15 downloads, no feedback ? *cry*


----------



## atri

StratusBouce said:
			
		

> ^ hell yea thanks bro, got something to listen to on the way to the bar and something to bang on the way home while I smoke a spliff.


glad you liked it man, we definitely tried to give it a smokin vibe.


----------



## swilow

brainbug said:
			
		

> 15 downloads, no feedback ? *cry*



DLed yesterday. Nice mix, I like to hear some of the squalchy German hard trancey stuff, that got me into electronic music. Any chance of you doing a full hardarse trance mix? Me likely to heary   Dear brainbug. I am overusing these lovehearts 

Shoom-Psyghost- your chill mix is great, I was having mega trouble sleeping last night, knew it wasn't gonna come, felt agitated- listened to the mix infull lying on the couch, felt relaxed and eventually drifted off into a nice sleep. Thankyou


----------



## stimutant

thank you, nice to heear that!
check this mix if you`re into trance:
http://brainbug.e-vel.de/mixe/brainbug - oldschooltrance17.3.07.mp3

1. house of usher - shades 94 (transformer mix) - formaldehyd records -1994

2. tyrone tb - the outback (kid loops remix) - tetsuo/music research - 1998

3. floorplay - automatic (6am mix) - perfecto/transient - 1995

4. humate - spacetribe - superstition - 1994

5. paragliders - share of bitterness (freefalling mix) - yeti redords - 1996

6. moogwai - a night out - platipus - 1999 (oops, 99 ;-)

7. rainbow spirit feat. sangeet - sirius shuttle - polytox records - 1996

8. jake&jesse - howlin`bender - tf productions - 1997

9. der dritte raum - hale bopp (raumgleiter mix) - warner - 1998

10. union jack - red herring - platipus/rising high - 1995

11. sven väth - ritual of life (spicelab mix) - eyeq recordings - 1993

12. u96 - i wanna be a kennedy (patsy-mix) - polydor - 1992

13. dj dick - amazing discoveries - low spirit - 1995

(14. marmion - firechild - superstition - 1994)


that one could suit you, too:
http://brainbug.e-vel.de/mixe/brainbug_-_rave_on.mp3


the next mix i`ll record will be a trance/hardtrance-mix dedicated to willow ;-)


----------



## yellodolphin

Deep Summer. This mix was so totally inspired by the warm summer   








Uplifting mix with lots of vocals and guitars. A mellow mix for relaxing, But the tracks are very deep & progressive.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ggvfnk


----------



## stimutant

uplifitng ???
;-)

downloading!

a little tip for you: when uploading a mix, include your pseudonym in the file - ive got many djmixes on my computer that are done by nobody, as it seems


----------



## Psych Of MSE

*Summer Electro Mix 2007*

Part 1:

http://www.gspmagazine.com/html/users/DJPsych/psychelectromix.mp3

Track Listing:

Pushin (Original Mix) - Adam K & Dataworx
Beat Generation - Amo & Navas feat Anqui
Love is a Monsta (Swen Weber Rmx) - Andi Rueter & T.U.S.M.M
Rock it Dont stop it - Beatflippers
Scream (Big Room Mix) - Chris Kaeser & Nic Kat
Muzika (Rogue Element Rmx) - Dylan Rhymes
We Want to be Free (Danny Woo Rmx) - Eric Entrena & Del Horno
I'm In Love Again - Exodus
Floating (In Your Mind) (Keeko Electricite Mix) - Goloka
Carrot Fields (Retrobyte rmx) - Gudowski
The Fugitive - Justin Martin
Not Enough (Steven Lee's Release Mix) - Roger Sanchez
The set (tecnoman S Rmx) - Stigma
Sleepy Hollow - Thomas Shumaher
Honey Doll (Audio Unit Deluxe Mix) - Trying Tiffany
Sexy Fuck (Robbie Rivera Rmx) - Whos Who
Love is gone (eddie thoneick rmx) - David Guetta



Part 2:

http://www.gspmagazine.com/html/users/DJPsych/psychelectromixpart2.mp3

Track List:

Same Man (Mark Simmons mix) - Till west & DJ Delicious
Walking Away (Tocadisco Rmx) - The Egg
Dont be Silent (Workidz Rmx) - Superbass ft Dominique Woolf
The Come on (Bryan Gerrard Rmx) - Random Soul
Monkeybreak (Carlo Dall Nese and Fabio Casto RmX) - Nils Noa
Bond Age - Luis Rondina
Me - Laid
Make it Shine (Azzido Da Bass RMX) - La Griffe
Jak-o-norie (gutterpunk mix) - Goldie-Lox
(Do I look Like A) Slut - Dennis christopher vs Tony Cha Cha
Time Flies (Rolex Dub) - Cosmic Belt
Horizons (Original Mix) - Cirez D
Pong Pang - Booka Shade
Digital Groove - Alto Roy & Lee Voltaje
Sex Me Up - Albin Myers

Contact info:

Psych@MadSkillzEnt.com
http://www.myspace.com/djpsych
859.358.8242


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

elektroholic said:
			
		

> Does anyone recall a 3 track preview of this mix?
> 
> Whether you remember or not, it's now gone. History. Never to be seen again.
> 
> However, replacing it is the full version of my brand new drum n bass mix titled "One Step Closer To Hell"
> 
> If you enjoyed Destroy All Boundaries, then I'm sure you will like this new one all the same. Same style of music, same intensity...different tracks, different recording day.
> 
> Without further ado:
> 
> You may DL One Step Closer To Hell HERE
> 
> Total length of mix: 1 hour & 3 minutes
> 
> Playlist:
> 
> Limewax - Seed
> DJ Hidden - Times Like These
> T.Z.A. - 1,000 Prayers (SPL remix)
> Dylan & Limewax - Cleansed By A Nightmare
> Gein - Street Sweeper
> Arsenic - Aneurysm
> Limewax - Pain
> Audio - Delusional
> Evol Intent vs. Mayhem vs. Thinktank - Broken Sword
> Counterstrike - White Light
> Nanotek - Deadly Force
> De-Koder - Knife (Paul Blackout remix)
> SPL - Death
> Gein - We Don't Know
> Donny feat. Blik & DJE - Amputation VIP
> Tech Itch & Dylan - The Legend (Evol Intent remix)
> 
> Alrighty...you know the drill. DL if you want (or not), enjoy (or not), and give feedback (or not).




Liking the first 2 songs A LOT, but limewax is a favorite of mine so... anyways i'll listen on the way to school tomorrow and give you some feedback.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

atri said:
			
		

> http://download.yousendit.com/BE7753EC4111562F
> 
> mix me and my roomate did on ableton
> bunch of hip hop mash ups and dnb slathered in glitch-sauce
> 45 minutes some 50, ludacris, 3 6 mafia, dieselboy, ragga, and all sorts of other stuff. if the link expires and anyone wants a copy, just pm me




Loved this mix, almost all good tracks, good mixing, and cut ups....... Got any more mixes for d/l?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I listened to the mix already twice.... seriously props.... :D


----------



## stimutant

sorry willow, its no trance-mix, its pretty hard to mix without using my right ear for prelistening, so i did a mix of my favorite 7-inch-records, contains no special dj-skills, but a few nice tracks. only original first editions.

1.  hubert kah - tanzen gehn - 1982
2.  soft cell - tainted love - 1981
3.  depeche mode - a question of time - 1986
4.  the damned - new rose - 1977
5.  hot butter - popcorn - 1972 
6.  rififi - dr. acid & mr. house - 1988
7.  hubert kah - sternenhimmel - 1982
8.  jimi hendrix - stone free - 1967
9.  grapefruit - dead boot - 1968

http://www.sendspace.com/file/0n8mbz



feels pretty funny to mix "mirror-inverted" but i think i`ll reach my former skills again.


----------



## stimutant

yellodolphin said:
			
		

> Deep Summer. This mix was so totally inspired by the warm summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uplifting mix with lots of vocals and guitars. A mellow mix for relaxing, But the tracks are very deep & progressive.
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ggvfnk




boy... after listening twice (ok, i`m at min 44:xx now) i have to say:

GREAT MIX!!!

1. i didnt know any of the tracks before
2. smooth mixing (not perfect, but nonetheless very good)
3. tracks fit together _very_ well
4. fits my mood at the moment
5. records come in not too early, not too late, just at the right time
6. name of the mix fits the music

so 6 big pluspoints, no minus so far ;-)

but pleaaaase provide us with a tracklist - i`d buy most of the records if i`d stumble upon them, and i really really need the first track on vinyl.
is it ok with you if i spread the link?

greetz,
brbg


----------



## atri

chemical, i have quite a few breaks mixes i can upload for ya. nothing like the jungle hop mix, but good bass heavy nasty if youre interested. ill see what i can do this weekend as im in the middle of a triple shift at work and i need to grab what little sleep i can. 24 hours of work in 36 hours is not fun.


----------



## yellodolphin

brainbug said:
			
		

> boy... after listening twice (ok, i`m at min 44:xx now) i have to say:
> 
> GREAT MIX!!!
> 
> 1. i didnt know any of the tracks before
> 2. smooth mixing (not perfect, but nonetheless very good)
> 3. tracks fit together _very_ well
> 4. fits my mood at the moment
> 5. records come in not too early, not too late, just at the right time
> 6. name of the mix fits the music
> 
> so 6 big pluspoints, no minus so far ;-)
> 
> but pleaaaase provide us with a tracklist - i`d buy most of the records if i`d stumble upon them, and i really really need the first track on vinyl.
> is it ok with you if i spread the link?
> 
> greetz,
> brbg



Hey man. Thanks so much for the feedback! I am glad you like the mix. It is progressive house music but you can tell im influenced by trance because its very melodic.

Please dont spread the link actually. I have to rerecord, its not a final version of the set. i want to re do it when i get my proper mixer mixing. And actually i didnt add a tracklist on purpose, because i wanted people to listen without any thinking. you know just to follow the music and let the set flow.

That is what i try to do, I always spend alot of time finding quality tracks but ones that are not to well known. 

And im going to make a cd with a cover for this mix, ill send you a copy if you want.


----------



## stimutant

yellodolphin said:
			
		

> Please dont spread the link actually. I have to rerecord, its not a final version of the set. i want to re do it when i get my proper mixer mixing. And actually i didnt add a tracklist on purpose, because i wanted people to listen without any thinking. you know just to follow the music and let the set flow.



no problem, i can understand what you mean. but to be honest - everytime i tried to rerecord a mix i did earlier, i fucked it up (and for me its almost impossible to do a mix following a special tracklist - too many records & too many ideas).
not showing the tracklist on purpose is a good idea for the reasons u stated, but i  think many people wont load it down when they dont know what they`re going to get. but hey - its your mix, do what u want! i promise i wont spread the link.



			
				yellodolphin said:
			
		

> And im going to make a cd with a cover for this mix, ill send you a copy if you want.



yeah that would be grreeeeeat!!!
please send me a pm when youve done it, then i`ll send you my address.

greetz, brainbug


----------



## atri

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7EPB5EUZ
jungle hop reposted for new dl site
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SBCWT9SG
sty myle mix august 07
1. MFS Root - bass kittens (volum remix)
2. Squiggle - tipper
3. Infeariority - stefan anion vs starfire (lobudg crutch mix)
4. Dial Me - lexi (si begg remix)
5. Temporary - dr. evil
6. Gloves - eggfooyoung
7. The Prototype - raster (tippers tippy bazmeg remix)
8. My style - si begg (cynthia stern remix)
9. Excession - sol dat
10. Boom - skeewif
11. Needleintuit - volsoc (neurotox and atris dangerous needles mashup)
12. Hump How You Like - monk vs the track mack
13. Wiggidi - kraddy
14. My Style - si begg (beggs bleep steppa mix)
15. Iron Man - armour (nuerotox and atris find me in the air mashup)
16. Virtual Tandem - tahity bob
17. Zigga Zigga - bassnectar
18. Illusions - cypress hill (instrumental)

this mix is all over the damn place


----------



## budmcfren

_*Faderwave Techno Mix*_

play hi-bitrate (broadband)
play lo-bitrate (dial-up)
download hi-bitrate (73.55 MB)

_(left click the links to stream or download)_

I put this techno mix together to try and "Bring The Techno Noise!" to faderwave.net (so to speak ) I couldn't be happier with the results some really nice tunes so I can proudly say  Hope you enjoy it!

Tracklisting:

Reload & E621 - The Biosphere (Warp)
Rude 66 - Untitled (Bunker Records)
Sterac Electronics - Le Mouvement (Interpersonal XP)
RAC - Tunnel Talk (Warp)
Shiver - Ursa Major 7 (Shiver)
Cari Lekebusch - De Sju Skenande Kompressorerna (H. Productions)
Gate 28 - BackTrack (Bush)
DJ Bone - We Love our Brothers (Subject Detroit)
Viper Kid - Weekend Sex machine (Dark Print)
Shape Changer - Welcome Change (Planet Rhythm)
Amenity - Link (Plus 8 )
Steve Stoll - Model T AUX 88 Remix (NovaMute)
RAC - Nine (Warp)
Kenny Larkin present POD - Vanguard (Rush Hour)
K1 - Decal Remix (D1)
The Unknown Soldier - Babylon's Gifts (UR)
Perception - Mirage (UR)
Unknown Artist - Untitled Track (white label)
Electronome - Untitled Track (I-F Communications)
LFO - Freak (Warp)
The Loaded Angels - Aquarius Rising (Castalia)


----------



## budmcfren

_*Old School Hardcore and Jungle 92 Mix 
*_
play hi-bitrate (broadband)
play lo-bitrate (dial-up)
download hi-bitrate (54.84 MB) 

_(left click the links to stream or download)_

60 minutes of Whistle Posse Goading Vicks Inhaling Bass Bin Rumbling Breakbeats From 1992 For All The 'Ardcore Crew & The Junglist Posse!!

Tracklisting:

Secret Squirrel - To All MC's
Two Bad Boys - Bunker Jungle (West Side bogle)
Secret Squirrel - The Magic Flute
Two Bad Boys - Wha' Dat Gunman
Neuromancer - Pennywise (2 Twisted Mix)
Cool Hand Flex - On The Strength
Two Bad Boys - Feel The Magic
Phuture Assasins - Roots 'N Future (Make Dem Know Mix)
DJ Two Plus One - Raggamuffin Business
Bay B Kane - Good Good Sensi
Skuf - Jungle Love (Version)
The Good 2 Bad And Hugly - Junglelistic
Wax Doctor - A New Direction
Bay B Kane - Untitled (Mystro EP)
Sonz Of A Loop Da Loop Era - Peace & Loveism
Static Substance - Ghetto People
Sonz Of A Loop Da Loop Era - Freedomism
D'Cruze - Life (Remix)


----------



## budmcfren

It's a 2 parter of all things techno! Hope you enjoy it!




*Techno x 4 Redux Part 1
*
play hi-bitrate (broadband)
play lo-bitrate (dial-up)
download hi-bitrate (59.5 MB)

_(left click the links to stream or download)_


Tracklisting

Detune - Flying Area [Rising High]
Joey Beltram - Drome [Warp]
Underground Resistance - Final Frontier [Underground Resistance]
RAC - Defuse [Warp]
Aquanauts - Cruiseship Killa [Underground Resistance]
Electronome - Bass Commander [Viewlexx]
Aquanauts - Crackzilla [Underground Resistance]
KT-19941 - Face Your Fate [Puzzlebox]
I-F - Space Invaders Are Smoking Grass [Interdimensional Transmissions]
Posatronix - Shake It [Direct Beat]
Ectomorph - Untitled Loop [Interdimensional Transmissions]
LFO & Miss Kittin - Happy Violentine [Novamute]
DK8 - Murder Was The Bass (Reworked) [DK Recordings]
Subhead - Merkabah [Subhead]
LFO - LFO (Eigenart Remix) [Acalwan]
British Murder Boys - Hate is Such A Strong Word [Counterbalance]




*Techno x 4 Redux Part 2

*
play hi-bitrate (broadband)
play lo-bitrate (dial-up)
download hi-bitrate (66.6 MB)

_(left click the links to stream or download)_


Tracklisting

Nathan Fake - Outhouse (Marko Nastic Remix) [Recycled Loops]
Surgeon - Floor Show Part II [Counterbalance]
A Paul - Power Hour [Kombination Reseach]
Cane - Teknotest [Arcola]
Surgeon - Bad Hands Part II [Dynamic Tension]
Milanese - Vanilla Monkey [Arcola]
RAC - Quexos [Warp]
µ-Ziq - PHI*1700(u/v) [R&S]
Move D - Cymbelin [Warp]
Luke Vibert - Countdown [Warp]
Terry Brookes - Isis 3007 [Delsin]
Actress - Bassline FM [Werk]
T.Raumschmiere - Querstromzerspaner (LFO Remix) [NovaMute]
Mr.76ix- Other (Acid Reflux Mix) [Marguerita]
Hellfish - Money For Fish (and your chips for free) [Deathchant]


----------



## stimutant

that mixes look interesting, will leech them all.


----------



## budmcfren

Go for it, you're more than welcome mate


----------



## stimutant

the downloads didnt work for me... will try again later


----------



## budmcfren

You need to left click the download links rather than right click and "save as". I should put that in the posts really thinking about it.


----------



## stimutant

ok thank you!


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ixzs39
1.  gaetano veloso & gilberto gil - lunik 9
2.  johannes heil - cherubim
3.  shpongle - star shpongled banner
4.  yellowman - zungguzungguguguzungguzeng
5.  mr. oizo - analog worms attack
6.  anthony b. - you move me / nah go hide (feat. iyashanti)
7.  dis*ka - untitled
8.  johannes heil - der löwe von judah c1
9.  spectral - diffuse
10. mr.x & mr.y - what`s up at the brotherfront?
11. t.f.d.* - computer power (mix 2)
12. westbam - and party!
13. eat static - eat static
14. depeche mode - question of time
15. psychopod - psychopod


----------



## SA

yellodolphin said:
			
		

> Deep Summer. This mix was so totally inspired by the warm summer
> 
> 
> Uplifting mix with lots of vocals and guitars. A mellow mix for relaxing, But the tracks are very deep & progressive.
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ggvfnk





			
				yellodolphin said:
			
		

> I have to rerecord, its not a final version of the set. i want to re do it when i get my proper mixer mixing. And actually i didnt add a tracklist on purpose, because i wanted people to listen without any thinking. you know just to follow the music and let the set flow.
> 
> That is what i try to do, I always spend alot of time finding quality tracks but ones that are not to well known.
> 
> And im going to make a cd with a cover for this mix, ill send you a copy if you want.



yd, can you please let me know too when you've remixed this to your satisfaction? Also, if you have any more mixes to put up, please do not hesitate. This is precisely my wavelength!

Thank you


----------



## stimutant

1.  sven väth - ein waggon voller geschichten (album version)
2.  rotortype - i come in peace
3.  alexander kowalski - 1000 eyes
4.  knarz - knarzfunk
5.  johannes heil - paranoid dancer (alexander kowalski rmx.)
6.  wishmountain - radio
7.  waveslaves - massive marble
8.  joey beltram - forklift (luke slater rmx.)
9.  item one - 1000DM/minute
10. silent breed - the return of the acid fucker
11. knarz - tanzmaschine
12. yumyum - einstein

http://www.sendspace.com/file/4bdzwb

"my definition(s) of techno"


----------



## monstanoodle

Some Random Eclectic Mix i Did Today

Combines prolly too much dubstep with garage, techno, dnb, breakcore, reggea, dirty breaks, and a lovely ambient tune at the end.  

Monsta Noodle - Ready for War

Blue Effect - Cahill Techno Track

Shy Fx & T Power - Everyday (with fucking skibadee the knob)

Mathhead - Dying for the night

Mathhead - Bonafidekilla

Flashbulb - D (2)

Milanese - Dead Man Walking [feat. Virus Syndicate]

Burial - You Hurt Me

Geiom - zalim maar daala [feat. khalid]

Skream & Cluekid - Sandsnake

Monsta Noodle - Whipped Whites

Barrington Levy - Raggamuffin

Tipper - Tug  Of War

Horsepower Productions - Gorgon Sound

Blue Effect - Turbo Shandy

Blamstrain - Kingdom Kittens

Benga - Evolution

Monsta Noodle - Sunshine

Monsta Noodle - Smooth Quicksand

Monsta Noodle - Is This London?

Krinjah - Squeeze (monsta noodle "get yer bass right" remix)

More Fiya Kru - Oi!

Limewax - Complete Door

Flashbulb - D (1)

Sora - Demo 1126


----------



## stimutant

1.  sven väth - pathfinder (album version)
2.  villalobos - fiezheuer zieheuer pt.1
3.  udo lindenberg & das panikorchester - mädchen
4.  keyo laboratories - through the night
5.  adamski - bassline changed my life
6.  technotronic - this beat is technotronic
7.  fuzzion - tango de color mango
8.  ace of base - all that she wants (madness version)
9.  stereo pancake - blueberry pie
10. freaks - the creeps (steve bug remix)
11. the light vs. pfn - phantom
12. spektrum - kinda new (tiefschwarz remix)
13. bolzbolz - super fast service
14. schatsi - burnin`
15. underworld - born slippy (nuxx mix)
16. sven väth - design music
17. syntax - bliss
18. sven väth - ein waggon voller geschichten

http://www.sendspace.com/file/65et58


----------



## Dirtywax

If you opened this thread expecting this mix to be some of my typical bangin' house you have stumbled into the wrong place. This is the first documented recording of my new style being dubbed "Jump & Jack." It's a combination of hard jackin' techno, some really ghetto hardstyle (not your typical hardstyle for the most part) and lots of ass shakin' beats. Check it out. 

http://www.dirtywax.com/audio/scrilla-jump&jack-vol1.mp3

*Track List:
1. Bandulu “Crisis A Gwarn” (DJ Bam Bam Remix)
    Alex Peace & Breakdown B “Jack My Acid” (Acapella)
2. Paul Langley “Feed The Pony”
3. Gang Bang Theory “M.F. Pitch”
4. DJ Bam Bam “Bass Beat Bang” 
5. Manu Kenton “Porn Star”
    Alex Peace “This” (Acapella)
6. DJ Hyperactive “Reptilian Tank”
7. DJ Bam Bam & Jamie Bissmire “Get Down”
8. Manone “Too Much Booty”
9. Paul Langley “Just Kidding”
10. GT Werk “Pussy Werk”
11. Sly “Censure” (GT Werk Remix)
12. Q-IC & Friends “Desire Go Higher” (Mark With A K Remix)
13. Highstreet Allstars “Something 2 Dance”
14. Panik X Team “Dark Age”
15. URT’s “Wore Sensation”
16. DJ Kamikaze “All That Wurk”
17. Jack Nation “Keep On Banging”
18. DJ Bam Bam “Cut And Burn”
19. DJ Kamikaze “Dirty Funker”
20. Sebastian Prelar “Freaky Hoes”
21. Jack Nation “4x Harder”
22. Da Hustlerz “Just Can’t Stop”
23. Ruthless & Vorwerk “Splendid”
24. Lobotomy Inc. “Fable”
25. DJ Massiv vs. The Rebel “Rock This Place” (Q-IC Remix)
26. Paul Langley “The Solution”
27. DJ Urban “Ride, Shake, Clap”
28. Martyn Hare “Track 3”
29. Martyn Hare “Double Drop”
30. Binum vs. Mr. Fillz “Bad Scratch”
31. Paul Langley “Kanty Madness” (Jamie Bissmire Remix)
32. Robert Natus “Getting Time” (Space DJ’z Remix)
33. DJ Rush “Get On Up”
34. Manu Kenton “Chrono”
35. Robert Natus “Dangerous Course”
36. Manu Kenton “1991”
37. Remixer Unknown “Space” (White Label)*







*BANG THIS SHIT!!!*

dj-scrilla.com
myspace.com/djscrilla
scrilla@dirtywax.com


----------



## stimutant

looks good, downloading!


----------



## stimutant

btw, most of my mixes are archived here:
http://www.discogs.com/forums/topic?topic_id=142571


----------



## whitefluff

nice mix dirtywax this should get me some dirty lovin tonight my girl digs this kind of shit!!   she loves that chi town sound!


----------



## stimutant

stomp!

1.   chubb rock - the chubbster
2.   younger brother - even dwarves start small (synthetic rmx.)
3.   (afroman - because i got high instrumental)
4.   (silent breed - knusperwald)
5.   silent breed - e-phunk
6.   midimiliz - format: phono
7.   infected mushroom - cities of the future (violet vision rmx.)
8.   kraftwerk - antenna
9. shpongle - around the world ina tea daze
10. (kraftwerk - transistor)
11. malaria! vs. wassermann - kaltes klares wasser (kkw mix)
12. shpongle - shpongleyes

http://www.sendspace.com/file/62ajax


----------



## TTZ234

A  trance mix
http://rapidshare.com/files/49636415/DJkenny_the_kid_Xpedition_mix2007.mp3

right click and enter site not left click and save as


----------



## SA

^
TTZ, you have your rights and lefts crossed.


----------



## fiend4house

*Electro House Mixes*

Hope you enjoy, Cheers.


StarSteady- WMC 2007 Promotional Mix
http://www.sendspace.com/file/up1p20

Starsteady- Fall 2007 Promotional Mix
http://www.sendspace.com/file/jjcw99

Track listings are included in the zip file. 

Many more mixes here:
http://web.mac.com/djstarsteady/iWeb/Site/Podcast/Podcast.html


----------



## stimutant

*brainbug - tilt!*

1. intro - john williams - imperial march
2. jimi hendrix - stone free
3. prometheus process - clarity from deep fog
4. sol ixent - sparkle 1 (the hacker rmx.)
5. shpongle - around the world in a tea daze
6. torsten kanzler - my story b1
7. tph - 21st century toy
8. midimiliz - format: phono
9. infected mushroom - cities of the future (violet vision rmx.)
10. infected mushroom - i wish (skazi rmx.)
11. rodent - intergalactic hunter
12. younger brother - even dwarves start small (snythetic rmx.)
13. wishmountain - radio
14. dj rush - groovy
15. manu le malin - ghost train (vitalic rmx.)
16. the horrorist - flesh is the fever
17. sven väth - ein waggon voller geschichten (terence fixmer rmx.)
18. welt in scherben - das ende vom lied...
19. johannes heil - tokyo
20. welt in scherben - ...so schön war die zeit
21. depth charge - robotomo
22. kraftwerk - das model
23. koxbox - electronic brainwash
24. depth charge - honour
25. 1200 micrograms - high paradise
26. sven väth - fire
27. t.p. heckmann - dimensions-disco
28. malaria! vs. the modernist - kaltes klares wasser ("modernes wasser" rmx.)
29. massimo - skull&bones
30. juno reactor - samurai

ca. 83 minutes

http://www.sendspace.com/file/bsohe7


----------



## Programmed4X

Keep Me Up - A mix of House, Tribal, and Electro.

Download

Stream

Track list and other sets

Doumo!


----------



## stimutant

*requiem for konrad*

this tuesday a former teacher of mine has died. i made a mix for him, as i havent got anything else to give. he was a cool guy, more like a friend than a teacher.

1. juno reactor - 10000 miles
2. superpitcher - heroin
3. sven väth - the beauty and the beast (pascal f.e.o.s. rmx.)
4. superpitcher - dont`t think too much
5. snap - i`ve got the power (dub)
6. freaks - the creeps (steve bug rmx.)
7. york - otb
8. schatsi - burnin`
9. chicks on speed - wordy rappinghood (playgroup rmx.)
10. madonna - hung up (sdp extended dub)
11. spektrum - kinda new (tiefschwarz dub mix)
12. jeans team - vergessen
13. johannes heil - play
14. grafiti - what is the problem
15. professor angel dust - cruisin` through the ph-force
16. quirk - tribodelic

http://www.sendspace.com/file/bujhyb

if you see this, have a listen.
you are one of the best.


----------



## stimutant

*around the world*

1.  brainbug - nordhalbkugel
2.  louis armstrong - sleepy time down south
3.  madrak - et in arcadia ego
4.  jimi hendrix - who knows
5.  emperors new clothes - welcome to your world
6.  die toten hosen - mehr davon (dreadlock-mix)
7.  prometheus process - clarity from deep fog
8.  brainbug feat. lil green - knockknock
9.  dis*ka / dj banane - untitled
10. johannes heil - der löwe von judah c1
11. spectral - diffuse
12. mr.x & mr.y - whats up at the brotherfront?
13. loxy & ink - pipe tune
14. absolute beginner - rock on & on (denyo 77 rmx. feat. junior reid & eißfeldt 65)
15. johannes heil - der löwe von judah a1
16. kitachi - junkyard tactics
17. johannes heil - der löwe von judah b1
18. dj shadow - organ doner
19. johannes heil - der löwe von judah c1


http://www.sendspace.com/file/76clpn



track 1 & 8 were done by myself


----------



## stimutant

reupped this one:

1. house of usher - shades 94 (`think about`-mix)
2. cari lekebusch - shaded (original album version)
3. midas - imperial march (star wars mix)
4. t.p. heckmann - 21st century toy
5. rob acid - the hunter
6. fischerspooner - emerge (junkie xl rmx.)
7. emmanuel top - tone
8. yves deruyter - music non stop
9. star wash - disco fans (star wash mix)
10. ultra shock - sound of "e"
11. kai tracid - trance & acid
12. welt in scherben - ...so schön war die zeit
13. r.b.a. - no alternative (straight mix)
14. depth charge - funkidope
15. solar quest - acid air raid (silent breed rmx.)
16. der verfall - abfahrt (isdn mix)
17. lfo - freak
18. westbam - and party (extended club mix)
19. kool & the gang - dance champion
20. t.p. heckmann - 21st century toy

52:07

http://www.sendspace.com/file/cwqs68



i`ll now think about the tracklist for the trancemix willow11 requested, lets hope it will be a good one...

any opinions about the other mixes?


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/h2c1r1

1. rob acid - america
2. eric sneo - high voltage
3. schall & rauch - fuckinbasskiller
4. henze vs. zaffarano - paradise
5. complex03 - b1
6. heckmann - kellergeister
7. chris liebing & umek - deng
8. jam san - funk you
9. w.j. henze - no time to sleep
10. heiko laux - mainplateau ep - b1
11. brom - move your body
12. mijk van dijk - how deep is your love ? (fabrice lig rmx.)
13. uros umek - mechanisms e (oliver ho rmx.)
14. westwood bros. - triebtäter
15. chris liebing - next try ep - a
16. silver & steel - general roland`s last stand
17. johannes heil - the chains of babylon
18. marco zaffarano - girls & boys (zaffarano mix)
19. harris & brooks - der glöckner
20. the advent - throwback
21. brain 38 - switch on your brain (the darkroom mix)
22. dj misjah - obsessed
23. haitian analogue - hard
24. roger burns - samba do santa margaretha
25. chris liebing - analogon (gaetano parisio rmx.01)
26. michael burkat - closer
27. mk ultra - mickey the finsk
28. woody mcbride - mind your own business
29. michael burkat - tell us the truth
30. major rush - killah (hard)
31. sven väth - shock ralley
32. eric sneo - frequency (holgi star rmx.)
33. darko vrabac - rumble
34. the horrorist - the virus (ziel 100`s "chaotic szene remix")
35. welt in scherben 2 - 1
36. temper d & k fire - hooligan
37. adam beyer - drumcode 2.0
38. ultrahigh - and the law...
39. t.p.h. - 21st century toy
40. p. escobar - pitchblack
41. eurythmics - sweet dreams (are made of this)

113 minutes, mostly hard & funky techno

have fun & leave feedback lease


----------



## stimutant

*funk you!*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/a7hm7p

1. absolute beginner - dum dum (diedel dum dum)
2. syntax - bliss (felix da housecat rmx.)
3. johannes heil - der löwe von judah - b2
4. elektrochemie lk - when i rock (santos rmx.)
5. moby - feeling so real (ray keith rmx.)
6. alphonse mouzon - get up and dance
7. armand van helden - egyptian magician (jay ray`s stargate rmx.)
8. 3 phase feat. dr. motte - der klang der familie (westbam rmx.)
9. 2raumwohnung - sexy girl (club mix)
10. dirty funker - lithium dub
11. quirk - sleazy listening
12. kitachi - raise it up
13. johannes heil - der löwe vom judah d2
14. jeans team - baby 3
15. arne l II & mirko milano - different
16. the shamen - progen (move any mountain)
17. pablo gargano - let there be house
18. fischerspooner - emerge (dea version)
19. enrique iglesias - rhythm divine (stereo dub mix)
20. satoshi tomiie - love in traffic (dark path mix)
21. fischerspooner - the 15th (sono`s widescreen dub)
22. mr. oizo - last night a dj killed my dog
23. armand van helden - full moon
24. beck - mixed bizness (transatlantic instrumental rmx. (die fantastischen vier))
25. panjabi mc - yogi (deichkind rmx.)
26. drax - trauma (christopher just`s discotrauma rmx.)
27. daft punk - one more time
28. t. p. heckmann - nachtschwärmer
29. technotronic - this beat is technotronic

79 minutes


----------



## Programmed4X

Another New Tunes Session of good ol' house music.

Stream

Save

Tracklist and other sets...


----------



## e5th3r

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E4PNLMQ9

Dedicated Part II - Jodie Teh DJ
Track listing
Title-artist
1. Make some noise – Dougal & Gammer
2. Six days [Breeze and Styles rmx] – Flip N Fill
3. Sunrise [Breeze and styles rmx] – Impact & Resist
4. Rock You – DJ AMS
5. I Beefed Her – Dougal & Gammer
6. Believe [Breeze & styles rmx] – Frisky & Hujib
7. Finally – Recon 
8. Like The sun [Sy & Unknown rmx] – Trinity
9. Sweet Surrender – Petrol Heads
10. We Need More Core – Ultravibes
11. Dance Me – Heaven 7
12. Forever [Hixxy rmx] – N-Trance
13. Time Still Drifts Away [Breeze & styles rmx] – The Disco Brothers
14. Save Me – Darren Styles 
15. Reach Out – Asa & S1
16. Whenever You Need Me [Darren Styles rmx] – Force & Jack Speed
17. Jealous – Darren Styles


----------



## Ticka

*KASIOSTARS - Melbourne vs. Manhattan Mix*






Using the forces of SendSpace.   Two DJs from different sides of the International date-line, swappin mixes back and forth, put together this mashup battle.


DOWNLOAD!!


----------



## stimutant

THAT looks interesting, downloading!


----------



## stimutant

25 minutes of stormy full-on-psytrance

http://www.sendspace.com/file/yvwe7j

1. intro
2. infected mushroom - albibeno (bne / yoyo)
3. biotonic - mexicosed brains (tip.world)
4. vik on injection - audio game (balloonia)
5. shpongle - crystal skulls (dance mix) (tip.world)
6. quirk - spy vs. spy (matsuri productions)
7. shiva chandra - @-om (spirit zone)
8. juno reactor - feel the universe (blue room released)


----------



## autopilot

*Relaxation Techniques*

Relaxation Techniques

I'll get around to a tracklisting later. This is a collection of chill-out electronically-influenced songs. Hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## autopilot

Soft Music Under the Stars

TRACKLISTING:
01. Air - La Femme D'argent
02. Zero 7 - All I Need
03. Everything But the Girl - Before Today (Chicane Mix)
04. Weekend Players - Best Days of Our Lives
05. Better Daze - Golden Brown (Fila Brazilia Remix)
06. Lustral - Everytime (Way Out West's Sunrise Remix)
07. Zero 7 - In the Waiting Line
08. Underworld - Sola System
09. Nightmares on Wax - Nights Introlude
10. FC Kahuna - North Pole Transmission
11. Zero 7 - Distractions (Radio Edit)
12. Poloroid - So Damn Beautiful (Chris Coco Mix)
13. Kama Sutra - Sugar Steps
14. PM Dawn - I'd Die Without You
15. Daft Punk - Something About Us
16. Mr. Joshua pres. Espiritu - In Praise of The Sun (Chilled Brasilia Mix)

download here


----------



## Snack

Deep groovy house
http://www.djsnack.com/audio/snack_haircut_sessionz_vol_1.mp3

Full on techno and trance (live @berkley cafe)
http://www.djsnack.com/audio/snack_empirex_91606.mp3


----------



## Irukandji

Where have i been? Making this MIX ___DL today ...''' || Tripped out Breaks Progressing into Psytrance || ''',,,

Yup, where have i been? Been generally hibernating over the winter months and doing crappy work on minesites out in the desert. Caught up with the world a few weeks back for the Midnight Juggernaughts and then off at 5am to fly out to the desert again for work.... 


however, in between all that... been spending time putting together THIS MIX ---> download it today <---- and have something to keep you going. 

if not, you miss out on some the coolest tracks i have heard this year. 

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=2baf5096d862dcd352f61dfc984301f9



/// TRACKLISTING on Request.... why? cause i don;t want people randomly stealing sets from me ///


----------



## stimutant

stealing? so you dont want us to listen to it? your choice...


----------



## Regulus

*Regulus - The Beginning [Live Electro House Mix]*

Regulus - The Beginning [Live Electro House Mix]

Tracklist on request. Feedback much appreciated.

Performed this mix with traktor skratch + my turntables + some MIDI controllers... live remixing type stuff. Check it out, not your typical electrohouse.


----------



## the rabbi

I'm not sure how many ppl here like Hardstyle, so for the ppl who do like it here is my latest mix from my party last weekend... Enjoy


Dj Rabbi -- HARDSTYLE LIVES ON (2007) 
Time 1:37:56 


1. Marlboro Man – Noisecontrollers 
2. Hardminded – Equal Mindz 
3. Heatbeat Market - Builder 
4. Revolution – Donkey Rollers 
5. Infectious – Mos Phat 
6. Give Me Your Rhythem – Andrea Montorsi (Hardstyle Mix) 
7. Give Me Your Money – Montorsi (Zatox Rmx) 
8. Always Black – Brainkicker vs Noisecontrollers 
9. Bad Dreams 2007 – Dj Isaac 
10. Chopper – Donkey rollers 
11. Cocain Bizznizz – The Prophet (Technoboy Rmx) 
12. Crump - Noisecontrollers 
13. D.A.P. 2007 – Sam Punk vs The Crow 
14. Devastator - Tornadozzer 
15. Origination - Outsiders 
16. Fother Mucker – Wild Motherfuckers (Tatanka & Zatox Mix) 
17. Time For New Energy - Pacific Link (Dark oscillators Mix) 
18. Waiting For - Dj Isaac 
19. Vibrations - Brian M vs Mcbunn 
20. Pounding Senses – Southstylers (Deeper Inside Mix) 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K8V2JH4Y 

OR 

http://rapidshare.com/files/61573098/Dj_Rabbi_-_Hardstyle_Live_s_On_Mix__2007_.mp3


----------



## stimutant

*Fuck Authority!!!*

a 57-minute-soundtrack for your next riot:


1. krs-one - sound of da police (freq nasty`s breakbeat bacon mix)
2. dj sherwen feat. ill billy - [k]rack-troni[k] theme (madjack rmx.)
3. rob acid - android
4. atari teenage riot - midijunkies rmx.
5. eric sneo - bang that brain / big it up
6. one mission - herb crawler
7. juno reactor - razorback
8. chicks on speed - mind your own business
9. klaus doldinger - das boot (single-version)
10. disintegrator - disintegrated
11. fu-schnickens - ring the alarm (pimp juice`s magic mix)
12. chulito camacho - ganja party (riddim)
13. alk-ed - shining bright
14. daddy maza, el hermano l & jarry torres - mas fuego
15. roni size - step up
16. high contrast feat. dynamite mc - high society
17. dillinja - listen to my flow
18. naked funk - alone with you
19. lemon d - 8 bit bass

http://www.sendspace.com/file/l4lrfe


----------



## djsnaz

> Uplifting mix with lots of vocals and guitars. A mellow mix for relaxing, But the tracks are very deep & progressive.
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ggvfnk



Nice song selection.  Looking for the song ID for the back to back songs that start at around 35min into the mix.  The next song begins right after it.

The first song has female vocals and say, "A little pearl, locked in her shell..."
The next song has male vocals, "In and out...the way you move"...

I know this isn't a "song ID" thread - but those 2 are driving me nuts....

Any help appreciated!


----------



## stimutant

to come down after the riot:

1. party animals feat. rob gee - die nazi scum (whiplash mix)
2. krs-one - sound of da police (freq nasty`s breakbeat bacon mix)
3. microglobe - afreuropamericasiaustralica
4. basslover - silver (r. wood & dj spacecase rmx.)
5. virus - monk (abbey mix)
6. otto rongo - fuck you! ("sing along motherfuckers"-mix)
7. juno reactor - razorback
8. conscious - northern lights (pob rmx.)
9. quirk - sleazy listening
10. elvis presley - a little less conversation (elvis vs. jxl extended rmx.)
11. corvin dalek - pounds & penz (geldregen mix)
12. jens - the choice


http://www.sendspace.com/file/auizwg


----------



## LuGoJ

I have always mixed for fun but I haven't really recorded anything until now. Here is a 30 min mix I made earlier today, it is mostly obscure UK hardcore from 1992 (a few tracks are from 91). There are a few errors i made in the mix and I am fully aware of them ;p

Enjoy! Please leave feedback if you can =)

Download Link

Tracklist


1. Sub Love- 1-4-0 (EARTH X5T)
2. Venom- Never Felt This Way Before (MAKE 005)
3. Praga Khan- Injected With A Poison Rehab Mix (PROFT 347R-DJ)
4. Oaysis- Jungle Mash Up DJ SS Remix (FORM12013)
5. Two Little Boys- Stylophonia (EVAR 1)
6. One II One- What U Need (RIVET 1228)
7. Sound Corp- Regen-Time Mix 1 (005DJ)
8. X-Psych-Ting- Untitled (XPT 001)
9. Yolk- Music 4 da people (OHM 001)


----------



## Jert

Regulus said:
			
		

> Regulus - The Beginning [Live Electro House Mix]
> 
> Tracklist on request. Feedback much appreciated.
> 
> Performed this mix with traktor skratch + my turntables + some MIDI controllers... live remixing type stuff. Check it out, not your typical electrohouse.




Hey dude, I really enjoyed this. Thanks for making it. Honestly I've listened to it like 10 times over the last couple of days on my way to and from work.  Cheers...!

edit: If I one constructive critiscm, it would be that the end did not have as punch as I was let to expect from the rest of the awesomeness of the mix... maybe you want to end it like you did though   Just thought I'd mention that anyways..


----------



## SA

Sorry about the slight OT, ladies and gents...



			
				djsnaz said:
			
		

> Nice song selection.  Looking for the song ID for the back to back songs that start at around 35min into the mix.  The next song begins right after it.
> 
> The first song has female vocals and say, "A little pearl, locked in her shell..."
> The next song has male vocals, "In and out...the way you move"...
> 
> I know this isn't a "song ID" thread - but those 2 are driving me nuts....
> 
> Any help appreciated!




djsnaz, I PM'ed yellodolphin in early September for a tracklisting. No response to date.

The songs you're after:

@~34:14: *The Doppler Effect* - Beauty Hides in the Deep 
@~42:06: *Sunlounger* - In & out

I am looking for the song right before yours, that begins at 28:18


----------



## Jert

Hey I wrote yellowdolphin as well and haven't heard from him (though it was only yesterday  ) 

Reason why I wrote him is that his link to the Deep Summer mix no longer works.  I really enjoyed DJ Narkotick's (sp?) last mix, so I really want to get a hold of this mix (it was posted about 3 pages back).   

If anyone could do me a favor and re-post it, or send it to me somehow, I'd be really grateful.


----------



## SA

^
PM sent


----------



## stimutant

*hardcoremix for the birthday of one of my best mates*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/zkswvt

1. party animals feat. rob gee - die nazi scum (whiplash mix) (mokum records)
2. lt. d`amato - sounds of frustration (charly lownoise & mental theo`s "totally frustrated" remix) (vivid records)
3. atari teenage riot - midijunkies (remix) (digital hardcore recordings)
4. disintegrator - disintegrated (industrial strength)
5. space cube - bessere musik (force inc.)
6. ilsa gold - silke (speedfreak remix) (force inc.)
7. source code - fire (k.n.o.r.)
8. technohead - i wanna be a hippy (dano & no sweat remix)
9. vitamin - alice in donderland (liza 'n' eliaz remix) (mokum records)
10. euromasters - everybody clap your hands (rotterdam records)
11. dylan - dominion (renegade hardware)
12. midas - imperial march (star wars mix) (slammin`vinyl)
13. the dentist - pulp fiction (rotterdam mix) (boscaland records)
14. lemon d - 8 bit bass (test records)
15. deutschlands härteste oma - häßliche drecksau (hardcoreoma mix)

ca. 40 minutes


----------



## panic in paradise

A jungle mix of mine from 2002.

http://sst23.com/Desert_Rays.mp3

Desert Rays.
+,- 56 minutes long.

I dont remember the track listing, sorry, but I can try and describe it as jazzy/dreamy at the beginning, then it picks up with a dreamy/funky/futuristic feel, then goes more into a dark zone with funky almost dub-like bass lines, finishes with hard/stompy/rolling bass head bobbers.

Enjoy!


----------



## Wes709

*Wes Straub - Reflections Disc One: Deeper (Deep Trance Mix)*

The second disc in my 'Reflections' mixes, 'Deeper' defines my impression of deep trance. A combination of the latest tracks along with a few gems that I've unleashed repeatedly over the past couple of years, it embodies everything I love about electronic music and the soul that resides within it.






http://streaming.area709.com:8080/Wes/Wes Straub - Reflections Disc 2 - Deeper - Oct 07.mp3

*Tracklist*

1. Vibrasphere (Tribal Vision Records) - Erosion
2. Glenn Morrison (mau5trap) - Hydrology
3. D. Ramirez & Mark Night (Toolroom) - Colombian Soul
4. Mango (MPFS Black) - She Was Here (Main Dave Remix)
5. One Plus One (James Zabiela & Nic Fanculli) (One + One) - No Pressure (Deadmau5 Remix)
6. Deadmau5 (Cinnamon Flava) - Not Exactly
7. Shlomi Aber (Renaissance) - Moods feat. Lemon (Valentino Kanzyani Remix)
8. Stephan Bodzin & Swoop (Craft Music) - Superlicious
9. Beroshima, Pig & Dan (Cocoon Recordings) - Horizon (Pig & Dan Remix)
10. Trafik (Global Underground) - Salt in NYC
11. Kirsty Hawkshaw (Armada Music) - Outsiders (Cosmic Gate Remix)
12. Gabriel & Dresden, Armin van Buuren (Ultra) - Zocalo
13. Mikas (Progressive Grooves) - Spirit Emotion (Division 7 Mix)
14. Andy Moor, DJ Orkidea (AVA Recordings) - YearZero (Andy Moor's 'First Light' Mix) 

For more mixes like this one from myself and others please visit http://www.area709.com. Any and all feedback welcome of course!


----------



## Wes709

*Wes Straub - Reflections Disc One: Brighter (Prog House Mix)*

The first in my two disc 'Reflections' release, 'Brighter' goes into my warmer, more club-oriented progressive sounds.






http://streaming.area709.com:8080/Wes/Wes Straub - Reflections Disc 1 - Brighter - Oct 07.mp3

*Tracklist*

1. Reshuffle (Suppliment Facts) - Hedonism
2. Manuel Tur (NRK) - Acorado
3. 16 Bit Lolitas (Bits & Pieces) - Goodbye Pluto (Version 2)
4. Wawa (S2G Productions) - No Problem
5. D-Formation (Beat Freak) - Sexy Sheet (David Tort Remix)
6. MYNC Project & Dirty South (CR2 Records) - Everybody Freakin
7. Oliver Giacomotto (Definitive Recordings) - Gail in the O (John Acquaviva & Damon Jee Remix)
8. Deep Flexion (Organized Nature) - Emotions in the Night (Trent Cantrelle's Motions in No Ho Remix)
9. Thomas Penton & Alyson Calagna (Intenso Recordings) - Drawn to the Rhythm (Dub)
10. Roland Klinkenberg, DJ Remy (Global Underground) - Mexico Can Wait
11. Deadmau5 (Songbird) - Arguru
12. James Zabiela (Renaissance) - Human
13. Adam K (Hotbox Digital) - Twilight 

For more mixes like this one from myself and many others please visit http://www.area709.com. Any and all feedback is welcome!


----------



## stimutant

downloading both of them, tracklists look cool.


----------



## geeves719

I haven't posted one here in the longest time, but here's one from a few weeks ago.  It's part of a "chain mix" project my crew and friends started over the summer, so while my first track is not my ideal opening track, I had to use it for this but was pleased with the result.  Enjoy


Right-click / Save As

Bulent Gurler - Breaking the Hush
Shlomi Aber, Itamar Sagi - Blonda (Funk D'Void Remix)
Rejected - Let's Go Juno
Emanuel Paglicci - Bringing Down (Presslaboys Remix)
Onionz - Woman of the Sun (Hipp-E's Stripped out remix)
Slytek - Midnight Static
Art of Tones - Praise
Rejected - For the People
Therm Novak - Mond (Ksb Juggler Remix)
Gabriel Ananda - Trommelstunde
Audiojack - Japan 4
Meat Einzelkind - Not Another Musical Masterpiece
Adam Beyer - China Girl
Bolcher - Bording (Pig & Dan remix)


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/83ssbw
ca. 40 minutes hard drumnbass-warmup-mix, gonna play tonight...


----------



## countrybumpkin

Satellite internet and bandwidth limits SUCK!
Starting with the smallest MBs I can find.
I'll slowly but surely check y'all out.


----------



## countrybumpkin

Hi. There was a great DJ at the Voodoo Fest in New Orleans in 2006 called DJ Jinx and I think he was from Chicago. Anybody heard of him? He had this awesome mix I want and his email has never worked...


----------



## monstanoodle

*Messed Up Mix (intoximix)*

Spanning Dnb (unfinished tracks by me, and tracks by others), breakcore ish stuff, ambient, classical electronic jazz, dubstep (by me and others), hip hop and i think that's it. 

Intoximix 1


----------



## countrybumpkin

*This one's awesome*



			
				brainbug said:
			
		

> a 57-minute-soundtrack for your next riot:


%) LOVE IT :D


----------



## countrybumpkin

the rabbi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how many ppl here like Hardstyle, so for the ppl who do like it here is my latest mix from my party last weekend... Enjoy
> 
> Dj Rabbi -- HARDSTYLE LIVES ON (2007)
> Time 1:37:56


I DO! This one's the best! %)


----------



## stimutant

countrybumpkin said:
			
		

> %) LOVE IT :D



thank you, glad to hear you like it!


----------



## countrybumpkin

Originally Posted by atri
http://download.yousendit.com/BE7753EC4111562F

mix me and my roomate did on ableton
bunch of hip hop mash ups and dnb slathered in glitch-sauce
45 minutes some 50, ludacris, 3 6 mafia, dieselboy, ragga, and all sorts of other stuff. if the link expires and anyone wants a copy, just pm me

*Anybody got a new link for this? PWEEZ? *I can't pm yet


----------



## countrybumpkin

Techno gurus:
What is the style called when it's techno remixes of pop songs?


----------



## stimutant

bastard pop? or just a remix, depends on the style..


----------



## countrybumpkin

I don't know what bastard pop is? What is it? Got an example? 
I'm thinking of more than remixes...maybe like taking parts of pop songs of late, throwing in some lines from old, probably some hard bass in there.  Is there a particular name for that kind of stuff?


----------



## E. Dubb

*10/31/07 - E. Dubb .. I Get A Rush Mix ..*

10/31/07 - E. Dubb .. I Get A Rush Mix ..





est: 53(min)31(sec) 128 Kbps
10/31/07 - E. Dubb .. I Get A Rush Mix ..

Track Listings:
Liquid Soul - I Get A Rush (Motion Rmx)
Digital Villains - Busted Speaker
Asad Rizvi & Tangun - Fear & Loathing
White Collar Criminals - Misunderstood
Jake Childs - Novocain
Tommy Largo - G Funk
Groove Federation - Electric Gums
John Larner - Hit Da Floor
Joey Youngman - Tongue Twister
Jully Black - Sweat Of Your Brow (Jason Hodges Rmx)
Alexander East - The Pain
Jazzy Eyewear - Doin Wrong
Joshua Heath - You Wanna Dance​
check it out give some feedback!


----------



## chestwig

Dj Chestwig (melbs austrlalia) October electro tech funk mix!

http://www.zshare.net/audio/42996842d66dac/


----------



## atri

atri said:
			
		

> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7EPB5EUZ
> jungle hop reposted for new dl site
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SBCWT9SG
> sty myle mix august 07
> 1. MFS Root - bass kittens (volum remix)
> 2. Squiggle - tipper
> 3. Infeariority - stefan anion vs starfire (lobudg crutch mix)
> 4. Dial Me - lexi (si begg remix)
> 5. Temporary - dr. evil
> 6. Gloves - eggfooyoung
> 7. The Prototype - raster (tippers tippy bazmeg remix)
> 8. My style - si begg (cynthia stern remix)
> 9. Excession - sol dat
> 10. Boom - skeewif
> 11. Needleintuit - volsoc (neurotox and atris dangerous needles mashup)
> 12. Hump How You Like - monk vs the track mack
> 13. Wiggidi - kraddy
> 14. My Style - si begg (beggs bleep steppa mix)
> 15. Iron Man - armour (nuerotox and atris find me in the air mashup)
> 16. Virtual Tandem - tahity bob
> 17. Zigga Zigga - bassnectar
> 18. Illusions - cypress hill (instrumental)
> 
> this mix is all over the damn place



first link is the rehosted set bumpkin


----------



## Mehm

awesome mix atri.  how did you do the glitch effects, were they already on the tracks?


----------



## atri

dblue glitch vst
go ahead and google it and steal all our secrets :D


----------



## stimutant

just re-discovered this mix i did ca. 8 months ago:

http://brainbug.e-vel.de/mixe/dj brainbug - primetimetechno2.3.07.mp3

pretty nice technomix, direct download
have fun & leave feedback please!


----------



## stimutant

*trance-mix for willow...finally done!*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/35zrl3

0.  act - track - label - year
1.  the robot - die geburt (instrumental mix) (mindworx records)  1999
2.  albion - this is for (time unlimited)  1996
3.  angel of death - angel of death (tracid mix) (tracid traxxx)  2001
4.  nexus 6 - ab-chic (commander tom club bub) (noom records uk)  1996
5.  yves deruyter - music nonstop (superstar recordings)  2002
6.  kai tracid - trance & acid (tracid traxxx)	2002
7.  rainbow spirit feat. sangeet - aquarian spirit (polytox records)  1996
8.  hennes & cold - the 2nd trip (dj scot project remix) (tracid traxxx)  2000
9.  sven väth - ritual of life (tribal acid mix) (eye q)  1993
10. juno reactor - razorblade (blue room released)  1995
11. arrakis - the spice (new club mix) (tracid traxxx)  2000
12. binary finary - 1998 (paul van dy rmx.) (positiva/vale)  1998
13. yoda - definitely (tracid vs. sunbeam rmx.) (anthem)  2001
14. psycho team - hypno (tizatanoion version) (dance and waves)  1989
15. falco - der kommissar (jason nevins time warp blaster mix) (bmg)  1998
16. b-art - he you (freak out warehouse version) (r&s - in order to dance)  1989
17. f.i.t.z. - feel the music (atmo)  1992
18. magnit - tanz! tanzevat! (dance device)  1992
18. anne-f - thermogen (hit the beat)  1992 
19. da room - time to move (efx trax)  2001
20. robert miles - children (instrumental version) (platipus)  1995
21. pulsedriver - rhythmic trip (nothing records)  1998
22. dj scot project - f (future is now!) (overdose records)  2000
23. dj jamx joins b.i.a. - das licht! (dj jamx & deleon`s dumnde rmx.) (chaos records)  1999
24. dj scot project - w (that sound) (overdose records)  1997
25. johannes heil - golden dawn (kanzleramt)  2000
26. members of mayday - 10 in 01 (pvd club mix) (low spirit)  2001
27. vernon - vernon`s wonderland (eye q)  1993
28. star wash - disco fans (cheese&onions mix) (energized records)  1994

87minutes, mp3

not perfect, but nice, i think. mostly trance and a few oldschooltracks in between.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

E. Dubb said:
			
		

> 10/31/07 - E. Dubb .. I Get A Rush Mix ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> est: 57(min)57(sec) 256 Kbps
> 10/31/07 - E. Dubb .. I Get A Rush Mix ..
> 
> Track Listings:
> Liquid Soul - I Get A Rush (Motion Rmx)
> Digital Villains - Busted Speaker
> Asad Rizvi & Tangun - Fear & Loathing
> White Collar Criminals - Misunderstood
> Jake Childs - Novocain
> Tommy Largo - G Funk
> Groove Federation - Electric Gums
> John Larner - Hit Da Floor
> Joey Youngman - Tongue Twister
> Jully Black - Sweat Of Your Brow (Jason Hodges Rmx)
> Alexander East - The Pain
> Jazzy Eyewear - Doin Wrong
> Joshua Heath - You Wanna Dance
> Rick James - Give It To Me (Jacob London House Rmx)​
> check it out give some feedback!




I really enjoyed this mix...... good mixing and track selection

its nice to see some more house in this thread


----------



## E. Dubb

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed this mix...... good mixing and track selection
> 
> its nice to see some more house in this thread




thank you...   if you want to hear my production head to
http://www.myspace.com/djedubbdetr0it


----------



## stimutant

re-upped that one (house and so on):

1. absolute beginner - dum dum (diedel dum dum)
2. syntax - bliss (felix da housecat rmx.)
3. johannes heil - der löwe von judah - b2
4. elektrochemie lk - when i rock (santos rmx.)
5. moby - feeling so real (ray keith rmx.)
6. alphonse mouzon - get up and dance
7. armand van helden - egyptian magician (jay ray`s stargate rmx.)
8. 3 phase feat. dr. motte - der klang der familie (westbam rmx.)
9. 2raumwohnung - sexy girl (club mix)
10. dirty funker - lithium dub
11. quirk - sleazy listening
12. kitachi - raise it up
13. johannes heil - der löwe von judah d2
14. jeans team - baby 3
15. arne l II & mirko milano - different
16. the shamen - progen (move any mountain)
17. pablo gargano - let there be house
18. fischerspooner - emerge (dea version)
19. enrique iglesias - rhythm divine (stereo dub mix)
20. satoshi tomiie - love in traffic (dark path mix)
21. fischerspooner - the 15th (sono`s widescreen dub)
22. mr. oizo - last night a dj killed my dog
23. armand van helden - full moon
24. beck - mixed bizness (transatlantic instrumental rmx. (die fantastischen vier))
25. panjabi mc - yogi (deichkind rmx.)
26. drax - trauma (christopher just`s discotrauma rmx.)
27. daft punk - one more time
28. t. p. heckmann - nachtschwärmer
29. technotronic - this beat is technotronic

79 minutes - 22.9.2007

http://www.sendspace.com/file/rs3kur


----------



## stimutant

and that one (techno):


1. rob acid - america
2. eric sneo - high voltage
3. schall & rauch - fuckinbasskiller
4. henze vs. zaffarano - paradise
5. complex03 - b1
6. heckmann - kellergeister
7. chris liebing & umek - deng
8. jam san - funk you
9. w.j. henze - no time to sleep
10. heiko laux - mainplateau ep - b1
11. brom - move your body
12. mijk van dijk - how deep is your love ? (fabrice lig rmx.)
13. uros umek - mechanisms e (oliver ho rmx.)
14. westwood bros. - triebtäter
15. chris liebing - next try ep - a
16. silver & steel - general roland`s last stand
17. johannes heil - the chains of babylon
18. marco zaffarano - girls & boys (zaffarano mix)
19. harris & brooks - der glöckner
20. the advent - throwback
21. brain 38 - switch on your brain (the darkroom mix)
22. dj misjah - obsessed
23. haitian analogue - hard
24. roger burns - samba do santa margaretha
25. chris liebing - analogon (gaetano parisio rmx.01)
26. michael burkat - closer
27. mk ultra - mickey the finsk
28. woody mcbride - mind your own business
29. michael burkat - tell us the truth
30. major rush - killah (hard)
31. sven väth - shock ralley
32. eric sneo - frequency (holgi star rmx.)
33. darko vrabac - rumble
34. the horrorist - the virus (ziel 100`s "chaotic szene remix")
35. welt in scherben 2 - 1
36. temper d & k fire - hooligan
37. adam beyer - drumcode 2.0
38. ultrahigh - and the law...
39. t.p.h. - 21st century toy
40. p. escobar - pitchblack
41. eurythmics - sweet dreams (are made of this)

113 minutes

have fun & leave feedback lease!

http://www.sendspace.com/file/dgezi9


----------



## stimutant

knarzerei part 3, only tracks or remixes by mr. thomas p. heckmann (clap your hands now, please):

1. drax ltd. I - parnophelia (knarz version) (wavescape)
2. drax - violator (trope)
3. welt in scherben IV - I (force inc.)
4. silent breed - sync in (dj tomcraft rmx.) (a.f.u. / superstar)
5. age - technik (force inc.)
6. silent breed - sync in (alphabet team remix) (a.f.u. / superstar)
7. resistance d - you were there (thomas p. heckmann rmx.) (polydor)
8. stepfatherz - maschinenstaub (wavescape)
9. sven väth - dein schweiss (thomas p. heckmann rmx.) (virgin)
10. tph/wjh - friss oder stirb (delirium red)
11. heckmann/gecko - mks (delirium red)
12. silent breed - knusperwald (a.f.u.)
13. silent breed - the sync (a.f.u.)
14. silent breed - symbiotix (a.f.u.)
15. exit 100 - liquid (force)
16. heckmann - kellergeister (wavescape)
17. drax - mescaline (trope)
18. drax - betrayal (trope)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/98ewrc


----------



## PsyGhost

*Sanguine Mandragoa - Descendents of Hecate*






http://goa-shoom.net/mixes/descendents.html

Shoom
01. Para Halu - Vamp D
02. The Nommos - Impulses
03. Furious - Stalker
04. NRS Vs Tenzing - Dealing With Morons
Bloodwing
05. Mubali - M.o.E.
Shoom
06. Blisargon Demogorgon - Legend of the Past
07. Guinea Pigs - Don't be a Puppet
08. Scorb vs Tenzing - Kackophony
09. Master Pain - The Juice of Beetle
Bloodwing
10. The Nommos - Blood Sacrifice
Shoom
11. Prodigal Sun - White Ones Remix
Bloodwing
12. Lucy in Space with Diamonds - Dream Trip of a Life Time
13. Orion - The 8th
14. MK-Ultra - Sexfish
15. Ka-Sol - Blogz
Shoom
16. Droidlock - Wake Up Satisfaction
Bloodwing
17. Hallucinogen - Snarling
18. Filteria - Navigate
19. Bon - Underground Resistance
20. Tandu - Visually Distorted
Shoom
21. Seahorse Transform - Intergalactic Voices


----------



## elektroholic

Here we are with a brand new hardcore gabber mix compilation brought to you by SF bay area's Elektroholic & one of Virginia's very few hardcore DJs, DJ Treachery: The Torn Prince.

The concept of this mix might raise an eyebrow or 2...for apparently we are 2 of NAMBLA's most wanted. [edit: removed the NAMBLA link. Anyone who wants to know can Google, but I strongly advise against it. IJ] 

At any rate, we decided to dedicate this mix to them...as well as anyone else who appreciates the core.






DL it HERE

Playlists:

Elektroholic's "Do You Have This in a Kid's Size" mix:

Ophidian - The Chosen
Omar Santana vs. Nyocore - Don't Lie to Me
Evil Activities - Do You Like Bass (The Playah remix)
Art of Fighters vs. Nico & Tetta - Revenge
Weapon X - Back to Life
Ophidian - Void Sector (Solitude)
Ophidian & Ruffneck - All the Way Down (mangled by Nosferatu & Endymion)
Nosferatu - Unleash the Fury

DJ Treachery's "Nonsensical, Unethical & Not Entirely Consentual" mix:

Enzyme X - Post Traumatic Fuck Up
Tieum & Ophidian - De La Rue
Unexist - Paranoia
Weapon X - Hate Me!
Outblast - My Way
Tieum vs. Bartoch - Disgusting
DJ Mad Dog - Dangerous
The Playah - If You Want it Like That
Enzyme X - Kapotnaaien (VIP)
Dominion - Reign of Fire

Leave all comments/feedback/letters of disgust/hate mail/death threats/etc. here or here:

http://www.myspace.com/elektroholic

http://www.myspace.com/djtreachery


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/s72xjr

1. juno reactor - 10000 miles
2. superpitcher - heroin
3. sven väth - the beauty and the beast (pascal f.e.o.s. rmx.)
4. superpitcher - dont`t think too much
5. snap - i`ve got the power (dub)
6. freaks - the creeps (steve bug rmx.)
7. york - otb
8. schatsi - burnin`
9. chicks on speed - wordy rappinghood (playgroup rmx.)
10. madonna - hung up (sdp extended dub)
11. spektrum - kinda new (tiefschwarz dub mix)
12. jeans team - vergessen
13. johannes heil - play
14. grafiti - what is the problem
15. professor angel dust - cruisin` through the ph-force
16. quirk - tribodelic

(re-upped)


----------



## Hellmen

http://rapidshare.com/files/66256566/SET_20MIN_.wma.html

20 minutes set

hardcore/industrial hardcore/experimental


i'm a begginer, 2 months of mixing


----------



## Dalfir

Africa Full On:

Been mixing for two months in my bedroom, here's a short set I recorded this afternoon.

Protoculture - Circadians
Parana - Kowloon
Broken Toy - Crowd Disraptor
Zion Linguist - Send The Virus
Frozen Ghost - E = Mentally Squared

http://download.yousendit.com/588B4EFB0CA4DF10


----------



## dhcdavid

*Outstanding. Outstanding.*



			
				Wes709 said:
			
		

> The first in my two disc 'Reflections' release, 'Brighter' goes into my warmer, more club-oriented progressive sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://streaming.area709.com:8080/Wes/Wes Straub - Reflections Disc 1 - Brighter - Oct 07.mp3
> 
> *Tracklist*
> 
> 1. Reshuffle (Suppliment Facts) - Hedonism
> 2. Manuel Tur (NRK) - Acorado
> 3. 16 Bit Lolitas (Bits & Pieces) - Goodbye Pluto (Version 2)
> 4. Wawa (S2G Productions) - No Problem
> 5. D-Formation (Beat Freak) - Sexy Sheet (David Tort Remix)
> 6. MYNC Project & Dirty South (CR2 Records) - Everybody Freakin
> 7. Oliver Giacomotto (Definitive Recordings) - Gail in the O (John Acquaviva & Damon Jee Remix)
> 8. Deep Flexion (Organized Nature) - Emotions in the Night (Trent Cantrelle's Motions in No Ho Remix)
> 9. Thomas Penton & Alyson Calagna (Intenso Recordings) - Drawn to the Rhythm (Dub)
> 10. Roland Klinkenberg, DJ Remy (Global Underground) - Mexico Can Wait
> 11. Deadmau5 (Songbird) - Arguru
> 12. James Zabiela (Renaissance) - Human
> 13. Adam K (Hotbox Digital) - Twilight
> 
> For more mixes like this one from myself and many others please visit http://www.area709.com. Any and all feedback is welcome!



Am now listening to this mix for the 4th time today and still LOVING it!!!

It's so refreshing to listen to a progressive mix that is ear-catching the whole way through.....i'm clean off all substances right now but your music has me coming up like on mdma!

Awsome stuff mate. Awesome


----------



## BarryChuckle

autopilot said:
			
		

> Soft Music Under the Stars
> 
> TRACKLISTING:
> 01. Air - La Femme D'argent
> 02. Zero 7 - All I Need
> 03. Everything But the Girl - Before Today (Chicane Mix)
> 04. Weekend Players - Best Days of Our Lives
> 05. Better Daze - Golden Brown (Fila Brazilia Remix)
> 06. Lustral - Everytime (Way Out West's Sunrise Remix)
> 07. Zero 7 - In the Waiting Line
> 08. Underworld - Sola System
> 09. Nightmares on Wax - Nights Introlude
> 10. FC Kahuna - North Pole Transmission
> 11. Zero 7 - Distractions (Radio Edit)
> 12. Poloroid - So Damn Beautiful (Chris Coco Mix)
> 13. Kama Sutra - Sugar Steps
> 14. PM Dawn - I'd Die Without You
> 15. Daft Punk - Something About Us
> 16. Mr. Joshua pres. Espiritu - In Praise of The Sun (Chilled Brasilia Mix)
> 
> download here



Any chance of hosting this again please?


----------



## stimutant

for moths i wanted to take the time to type down the tracklist for this mix, now i finally did it. sunny stuff for hangin out & smoking a spliff, direct download  

http://brainbug.e-vel.de/mixe/brainbug - springtime21.3.07.mp3

1.  bill laswell - simulacra
2.  manasseh meets the equalizer - one small step
3.  bush chemists - get conscious
4.  ??
5.  iration steppas - tribesman dub (dubplate dat mix)
6.  gregory isaacs - rumours
7.  dj shadow - organ doner
8.  peter tosh - igziabeher (let jah be praised)
9.  bill laswell - babylon site
10. f.b.i. - broken wings (dj smoothy mix)
11. eek-a-moiuse - ganja smuggling
12. shpongle - botanical dimensions
13. anthony b. - mr. heartless
14. irations steppas - rejection (festival mix)
15. bounty killer feat. the fugees - hip-hopera (mr. punk)
16. deborahe glasgow - champion lover
17. johannes heil - der löwe von judah d1
18. absolute beginner feat. samy deluxe & patrice - füchse (milan remix)
19. sindacops - a-max
20. alphonse mouzon - get up and dance
21. sweep stake - sundance (tribal mix)


----------



## Smiley Raver

Past, Present And Future History of Raw Elements by Uplift and Scar

Tracklist:


1. Dj Sc@r - Dreamtime
2. Uplift & Euphony feat Donna Marie - Inside Your Mind
3. Uplift - Night Flight
4. Kingsize & Eternity - A Touch Of Magic (Uplift & Stargazer Remix)
5. Alistair Storm - Droppin' Bombz
6. Hixxy & Menis - Can You Feel It? (uplift Remix)
7. Uplift - Out There (Leigh Outrage Remix)
8. Tukan - Light A Rainbow (Haze & Suae Remix)
9. Uplift - Scars Theme
10. Solapse & Decibel - Through The Night
11. Uplift & Cloudskipper - Revolution
12. Uplift & Sc@r - Back Into Time
13. Hixxy - Only Time (Uplift & Stargazer Remix)
14. Alistair Storm - World Of Darkness
15. Uplift - Midnight Resistance
16. Heaven7 - This Life (Breeze & Styles Remix) 

http://www.rawelements.net/mixdetail.php?recordID=10


----------



## stimutant

*new dub/hiphop/reggea-mix*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/kduur1

1. innenleben - bauch
2. gold - and i wonder (eye q instrumental)
3. the orb - perpetual dawn (ultrabass 1)
4. deep-dive-corp. - rhodes first
5. tiefschwarz - bye bye baby
6. eek-a-mouse - champagne bottle
7. high contrast - return of forever
8. iam - le feu
9. hara gobi - coconut walla
10. deejay punk-roc - back in the classroom
11. deejay punk-roc - fat gold chain
12. the mexakinz feat. xzibit - the wake up show (radio short mix)
13. shpongle - shpongleyes
14. spectre - the beginning of the end
15. method man - break ups 2 make ups (instrumental)
16. mr. oizo - last night a dj killed my dog
17. sugar minott - feel the rydym
18. mr. oizo - analog worms attack

58 minutes mp3


----------



## Dalfir

http://download.yousendit.com/23DB11DC266490A6 

A musical expression of suffering in the dark of a bad trip before abruptly breaking free into sweet sanity. 

Baphomet Engine – Calling To Death 
Hiyarant – Red Coat (Frozen Ghost remix) 
Zion Linguist – Head Trauma 
Witch vs Strezz – Barbambia Kirgudu 
Paranoize – Leprechaun In The Forest 
Ninja – Showtime 
Bliss – Dirty Boy 

I think I'm improving with each mix I record. I wonder where I'll be sitting in another two months...It's quite a rewarding journey.  

Some lengthy blends and, for the most part, smooth beat-matching...Except for the Showtime to Dirty Boy mix which is a bit gallopy for for a few seconds. 

Enjoy.  

35:48 - 32.7mb


----------



## stimutant

*hard&evil*

20 minutes of hard&evil acid-teck

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ivlr07
   1.  no face - love or kill 
  2.  the horrorist - flesh is the fever 
  3.  dirty blonde & dave the drummer - the ugly 
  4.  al ferox - shaved woman from outer space (manu le malin & torgull rmx.) 
  5.  knarz - tanzmaschine 
  6.  a.s.y.s. - far cry 
  7.  manu le malin - ghost train (vitalic remix)


----------



## Programmed4X

Got a new mix up.  Definately check it out if you like Breaks, Trance, House and even Electronica.  Thanx


New Tunes: November 07

You can check out the tracklist and other sets at:

http://www.musicv2.com/artist/obtoulson


----------



## Dalfir

Something to complement the experience and my personal favourite mix thus far.

Protoculture - Refractions
Silent Sphere - Separated Minds
Cosma - Freedom
Astrix - Artcore
Oforia - Northern Lights (GMS Remix)

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/24/1603313/MDMA Sunrise.mp3


----------



## stimutant

tracklist looks great, downloading!

im reupping two mixes you could like at the moment.
maybe this one would suit you, too:

1. sheep on drugs - let the good times roll (12" version)
2. queens park derangers - create a hippy
3. n.a.d. - habibi halua (hole in one rmx.)
4. institut für bassforschung - i.f.b.
5. ako feat. non eric - der aloisius komplex
6. hallucinogen - spiritual antiseptic
7. 1200 micrograms - drugs, music, magic
8. lani - the loss
9. shpongle - around the world in a tea daze

29 minutes mp3, direct download:

http://brainbug.e-vel.de/mixe/brainbug - deserttrancept.2 - 26.5.07.mp3


----------



## stimutant

Dalfir said:
			
		

> Something to complement the experience and my personal favourite mix thus far.
> 
> Protoculture - Refractions
> Silent Sphere - Separated Minds
> Cosma - Freedom
> Astrix - Artcore
> Oforia - Northern Lights (GMS Remix)
> 
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/24/1603313/MDMA Sunrise.mp3



only 6,5 mb...can this be right?


----------



## stimutant

25-minute-madness part 1:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/bp0rkz

(im typing down the tracklist now)


----------



## stimutant

there it is:


1. alien project vs. space cat - 007 (tip.world)
2. endora - endorian gravity (matsuri)
3. infected mushroom - release me (bne / balloonia)
4. vik on injection - god of fantasy (balloonia)
5. prana - kollage
6. space tribe - tweaked eyeballs (spirit zone)
7. sesto sento - sneaky sneaky (triptych rmx.) (tip.world)
8. bass chakra - mycetozoa (304046 mix) (matsuri)
9. panick - freud it out (tip.world)
10. ??? dont know at the moment
11. bonky - ten percent (psychic deli)


----------



## stimutant

and 25-minute-madness pt.2:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/98s2qk

1. intro
2. infected mushroom - albibeno (bne / yoyo)
3. biotonic - mexicosed brains (tip.world)
4. vik on injection - audio game (balloonia)
5. shpongle - crystal skulls (dance mix) (tip.world)
6. quirk - spy vs. spy (matsuri productions)
7. shiva chandra - @-om (spirit zone)
8. juno reactor - feel the universe (blue room released)


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

A mix i did last week...........


Fusion of Techno/Electro and Old Skool
Personally, im impressed with it.

Heres the link

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VO57N6QU

Tracklist
1. PQM - You Are Sleeping (Accapella)
2. Vitalic - My Friend Dario
3. Tiga - You Gonna Want Me (Claudio Venittelli Remix)
4. Royksopp - What Else Is There? (Vitalic Remix)
5. Soulwax - Ny Lipps (Kawasaki Dub)
6. Christopher & Rapheal Just - Popper (Shinichi Osawa Distortion Edit)
7. Kadoc - The Night Train
8. The Chemical Brothers - Block Rocking Beats (Micky Slims Block mockin' Bleep Mix)
9. Axwell vs Cirez D - Galactic Tiger
10. New Order - Blue Monday
11. The Gossip - Standing in the Way Of Control (Soulwax Nite Version)
12. Mason - Exceeder (Martjin Ten Velden)
13. Armand Van Helden - Funk Phenomona 2006 (Slice & Case Mix)

Im proud of this mix!! I try to mash all the tunes up as best i can and i think it will go down well at a party!!!

Anyone wanna download it feel free!!

Feedback welcome!!

BG


----------



## atri

recorded this saturday night dec 1st
1. Second Wave - Exakt (Imatron Voima Rmx)
2. Rise of the Machines - DJ Primo (Nu School Rmx)
3. Sector 7 - Hydraulix
4. Science Fiction - Infiniti and J-Break
5. On All Fours - Feadz
6. So Many Things - Plastique de Reve
7. Auto Parts - 214 (Senor Frio Rmx)
8. I am not a Machine - Hack the Tab
9. Formfollowsfunction - Doctor Evil
10. Vintage - Transparent Sound
11. Liquid Love - Lexi (Product 01 Rmx)
12. Non Stop Cut Paste - Si Begg
13. Come in Hard - Hardnox (Jackal and Hyde's Ghost in the Loose AC Rmx)
14. Future Leaders - Hydraulix (Hydro's Rusty Trombone Beats)
15. Juggling - Ben Mono (Volsoc's Macrosound Rmx)
16. Anger Voltage - Spinks
17. Instead of Playing Madonna Bootlegs - Noise64 (DST Rmx)
18. Bad Dream - Eggfooyoung 

dl here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ACXGQPNU
:D


----------



## stimutant

short mix, house, electro, minimal:

1. anthony rother - synthetic
2. mikael stavöstrand - onside
3. silicon scally - gigasquad
4. der dritte raum - neutrale tonfolge
5. enter at your peril - fun-k-flavors
6. anthony lynn - new wave attitude
7. an der beat - knuf!

http://www.sendspace.com/file/4rtpe8


----------



## stimutant

goodmoodpartystuff:


1. bounty killer - what have i done? (2000)
2. rob acid - loving `ya (2002)
3. hardfloor - drug overlord (remix) (1993)
4. samuel l sessions - nocturnal (2004)
5. kozmic gurt brothaz - troll som gömmer svansen (2001)
6. synthesized dialogue - intermission (tibetanic version) (1993)
7. jens - the choice (1994)
8. the overlords - sundown (ionizer rmx.) (1992)
9. zion train - peace and justice (molara "peace 2004" rmx.) (2004)
10. marmion - firechild (1994)
11. gms - tudo mundo (2004)
12. arcana - space party people (techno space club mix) (1994)
13. dj tonio & david caretta - my telephone is dead (2003)
14. westbam - the mayday anthem (1992)
15. eat static - eat static (unreleased edit) (1992)


http://www.sendspace.com/file/imdcqy


----------



## stimutant

talking at sleep

brainbug wrote:

1. t.raumschmiere - erlösung durch strom
2. christian morgenstern - redicone valley
3. parallel 9 - codex
4. ricardo villalobos - sex for sunglasses
5. steve stoll - menace (society mix)
6. johanne heil - der tod
7. cari lekebusch - live and direct pt.3
8. flashback - addicted
9. heckmann - oblivion
10. double x - amp
11. space djs - switch backz
12. t. p. heckmann - unter sternen
13. heckmann - kopfgeister
14. t. p. heckmann - after hours
15. sven väth - steel
16. notsignal - planet 3
17. vector - i come in peace
18. notsignal - amazonas
19. ascendence - waking up

75 minutes, mp3

http://www.sendspace.com/file/2640jj


----------



## Djchris

Night Session 006
mixed by Crazik

PLAYLIST
01- Moussa Clarke feat. Fisher - Love Key (Jody Wisternoff Mix)
02- Eyerer & Namito - Quipa
03- Deadmau5 - Faxing berlin
04- Joey Fehrenbach - Ghosts (Christopher Manik mix)
05- Bart Van Wissen - Concentrate
06- Probspot - Stalker (Fine Taste Remix)
07- Peplab - Et (Peblab classix treat mix)
08- Spit - Falling (d.g. magic island remix)
09- Dada Life - This machine kills breakfasts
10- Mobbing - Open Legs (original mix)
11- D Ramirez & Mark Knight - Colombian soul (Gabriel and Dresden tuscan soul remix)

DOWNLOAD:
http://www.crazik.com/download_mix_nightsession006.htm
website:
http://www.crazik.com

Enjoy !


----------



## SA

^
I enjoyed that, Djchris. Thanks. I'll save it for the summer when I'm usually in a bit of a funkier mood.


----------



## atri

http://www.zshare.net/audio/54549374725613/
jungle hop mix

electromix.mp3 - 76.38MB
electro mix

bumping them for being on zshare. they auto stream so no fussy dling if you dont want.


----------



## whitefluff

thanks for those mixes Atri.


----------



## atri

hey thanks for listening to them.


----------



## fengtau

very awesome and dope, atri!!


----------



## atri

oooohhhhh i feel th mod love :D
glad you liked em man. i need to get around to uploading some more.


----------



## fengtau

I don't get to go out much these days.  This is the only place I can get great music.  I can wait.


----------



## stimutant

*a few mixes by myself, directlinks*

Chillout-Mix "springtime"

1. bill laswell - simulacra
2. manasseh meets the equalizer - one small step
3. bush chemists - get conscious
4. ??
5. iration steppas - tribesman dub (dubplate dat mix)
6. gregory isaacs - rumours
7. dj shadow - organ doner
8. peter tosh - igziabeher (let jah be praised)
9. bill laswell - babylon site
10. f.b.i. - broken wings (dj smoothy mix)
11. eek-a-moiuse - ganja smuggling
12. shpongle - botanical dimensions
13. anthony b. - mr. heartless
14. irations steppas - rejection (festival mix)
15. bounty killer feat. the fugees - hip-hopera (mr. punk)
16. deborahe glasgow - champion lover
17. johannes heil - der löwe von judah d1
18. absolute beginner feat. samy deluxe & patrice - füchse (milan remix)
19. sindacops - a-max
20. alphonse mouzon - get up and dance
21. sweep stake - sundance (tribal mix)

http://goamedia.net/audiobase/redirect.php?dlid=772



drum`n`bass-warmup:

1. high contrast - return of forever (hospital records)
2. trinity - my love is true (capone rmx.) (v recordings)
3. mr. vegas - heads high (greensleeves records)
4. tribalist - 4word soul (reinforced records)
5. dillinja - how dare you (test recordings)
6. ??dont know at the moment...
7. fu-schnickens - ring the alarm (pimp juice`s magic mix)(jive electronic records)
8. ??dont know at the moment...
9. arcon 2 - neut / shock (??) (not sure, but should be on reinforced records)
10. the damajah - cantankerous (vibes mix)(horizon records)

http://goamedia.net/audiobase/redirect.php?dlid=779




"talking at sleep"

1. t.raumschmiere - erlösung durch strom
2. christian morgenstern - redicone valley
3. parallel 9 - codex
4. ricardo villalobos - sex for sunglasses
5. steve stoll - menace (society mix)
6. johanne heil - der tod
7. cari lekebusch - live and direct pt.3
8. flashback - addicted
9. heckmann - oblivion
10. double x - amp
11. space djs - switch backz
12. t. p. heckmann - unter sternen
13. heckmann - kopfgeister
14. t. p. heckmann - after hours
15. sven väth - steel
16. notsignal - planet 3
17. vector - i come in peace
18. notsignal - amazonas
19. ascendence - waking up

http://goamedia.net/audiobase/redirect.php?dlid=775




deserttrance part 2:

1.  sheep on drugs - let the good times roll (12" version)
2.  queens park derangers - create a hippy
3.  n.a.d. - habibi halua (hole in one rmx.)
4.  institut für bassforschung - i.f.b.
5.  ako feat. non eric - der aloisius komplex
6.  hallucinogen - spiritual antiseptic
7.  1200 micrograms - drugs, music, magic
8.  lani - the loss
9.  shpongle - around the world in a tea daze

http://goamedia.net/audiobase/redirect.php?dlid=774



have fun!


----------



## DragonFly31

*S_Cargo - NNu MMark (Drum n' Bass)*

A quick, intelligent mix that goes through recent drum and bass tunes; powerful at times, tecky and chilled at others to reach massive double drops and in-key mixes.

Enjoy and please give me feedback. 

*TRACK LIST*

1) Sam Snee - Everybody

2) Drumsound and Bassline Smith - It Came From Mars (tease)

3) Culture Shock & Brookes Brothers - Rework

4) Muffler - Floorfilla

5) Pendulum -Blood Sugar

6) J Majik & Wickaman - Capoeira VIP (feat Tim B & Gill Felix)

7) ARP XP / Definition of Soundz - Rest of da east 

8 ) Hype - You must think first (Shimon 07 remix)

9) Atlantic Connection - Plastic people 

10) Heist - Don't Hold Back

11) Spor - Supernova EP - 103 degrees 

12) DJ Hazard - Mr Happy

13) DJ Hazard - Super Drunk

14) Modified Motion & Faction : 2001 (Majistrate & Nicol remix)

15) Lomax - Palomar

16) Sigma : Hi top

17) Camo - So High


_40 minutes - 17 tunes = 2.3 minutes per mix complete_

Please leave any feedback, and thanks for listening


http://www.zshare.net/audio/567931729ce41e/

*Recorded in one go, on an Allen and Heath mixer, m44g's cartriges and 1210's purely. No software has been used to change or modify in any way shape or form the tracks.


----------



## stimutant

*e-clectic*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/qp70dw

1. alter ego - rocker (plastikman rmx.)
2. master watch - sex master watch
3. johannes heil - der löwe von judah d2
4. plug`n`play - warp 99
5. klute & the green man - chirashi
6. 1200 mics - stoned henge
7. plug`n`play - parade 2000

ca. 25 minutes


----------



## TurLoco_Smoko

*Heres some str8 methmixes to comment on...*

Please remember I was a tweeked out methmonster that was married to my flask for the 90's so these 2 jams are open for interpretation and please be gentle on the replys. 
They are hip-hopish mixes but completely original, and no I dont rap as I'm white.... 

Lets see what the bluelight community thinks...

http://www.4shared.com/file/32553051/c802e141/methamerikka.html

heres jam # 2

http://www.4shared.com/file/32554546/d461bff1/MOmix_vato.html

be gentle!!!


----------



## TurLoco_Smoko

LOL.... nobody be liking it... I'm not surprised....I was spun back doing them.


----------



## stimutant

loaded down the first one, will listen soon. try this one i did:

1.  dälek - halte deine standhaftigkeit in ehren 
 2.  cannibal ox - vein (instrumental) 
 3.  mike ladd - planet 10 
 4.  ??? - ??? 
 5.  justus feat. ronald mack donald, jack orsen & marcus staiger - angst macht hass 
 6.  antipop consortium - 39303 
 7.  kool savas - haus&boot (instrumental) 
 8.  justus feat. taktloss - herrschaft der schwachen 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/1vpcwy


----------



## DJSethNichols

*vinyl cache mixes 01 & 02*

Couple mixes to share, these were done earlier this year.  Styles are from the minimal techno, tech-house, and progressive music.  This is an all vinyl record mix series.

Tracklisting :
VINYL CACHE 01

01.    I:Cube – Un Proton Pour Toi, Un Neutron Pour Moi – Versatile
02.    Eddie Zarook & Casio Casino – Was – Gumption
03.    Audiofly X – 4 Play – Get Physical
04.    Minilogue – The Girl From Botany Bay – Wir-Im-Rhythmus
05.    Habersham – Where’s My Guitar? – Audiotherapy
06.    Will Saul & Tam Cooper – Sequential Circus (Konrad Black Remix) – Simple
07.    Pig & Dan – I Want Your Mind – Pickadoll
08.    Billy Dalessandro – Come With Me – Resopal Schallware
09.    Alex Bartsch – Was Bleibt Ist Die Musik – Kompakt Extra
10.    Elektrochemie – Mucky Star – Get Physical
11.    Joel Mull – Stepping – Harthouse Mannheim
12.    H-Man – 911 Turbo – Giant Wheel
13.    Pig & Dan – After Ibiza – Cocoon
14.    Dominik Eulberg – Bionik - Cocoon


Tracklisting :
VINYL CACHE 02

Dilo vs Gurtz – Moscovitas (Dapayk remix) – Emmaleins Musik
Dirk Diggler – Axiom (Dapayk remix) – Resopal Schallware
Neal White – Koexistenz – Paloma Recordings
Dub Taylor – Cruiser – Manual
Franco Cinelli – Antenna 2 (Stavostrano & B Bully Remix) – Esperanza
Bukaddor & Fishbeck – Less – My Best Friend
Sweet ‘n Candy - …!?# - Einmaleins Musik
Antislash – La Fureur De Vaincre – Circus Company
Quenum & Dachshund – Elasticated Deformation – Platzhirsch Schallplatten
Andrea Paganin & Mauro Alpha – Fractal – Tnx Recordings
Oliver Huntemann – Sau Paulo – Confused Recordings
Stephan Bodzin – Daytona Beach – Spiel-Zeug Schallplatten
Depeche Mode – Everything Counts (Huntemann & Bodzin remix) – Mute
Paul Nazca – Legende – Giant Wheel
Jake Fairley – Sardines - Soniculture


----------



## atri

dling 
where the balls have you been man?


----------



## Dalfir

An hour long DJ Demo set, if the link has expired and you'd like to hear it, please PM me. 

Covering the spectrum of Full-On Psytrance, from the organic and mysterious to the unforgiving and assaulting 

Ninja - Showtime 
Mr Peculiar - Alien Mushrooms 
Cosmosis - Kinda Weird (2007 Remix) 
U-Recken Vs Mind Complex - No One Can Stop Us 
Hydraglyph - Piece By Piece 
Zion Vs Zion Linguist - Babel 
Absolum - Salaam 
Frozen Ghost - Ned's Mental 
Dirty Motion - Daniel 
Lost & Found - Reflux 

Let me know what you think.  

50mb 

http://download.yousendit.com/CC1526F41CF83C47


----------



## mcadb

*DJ Saiyan & MC ADB Live@KandieLandIV Phoenix, AZ 12/15/07!!*

A little X-Mas present from me to you. 

There's not a whole lot I can really say here. This is a live recording from Phoenix, Arizona on December 15th 2007, where I co-headlined with Slipmatt and Simon Apex (who filled in for Squad E, who regrettably couldn't make it). 1400 plus rocking the fuck out start to finish. I've never had so much fun playing in my life. And now thanks to the fine people at Best of Times and Cheddarcore, with a little help from myself, ADB, and the fine folks at Future Perfect Synergy, now you can relive that magical moment with me. What are you waiting for, download the fucking set! 

Saiyan and MC ADB live @ Kandieland IV 
http://www.futureperfectsynergy.com/downloads/file.php?id=124 Left click to be taken to the download page 

Kim Sozzi - Break Up (Hixxy Remix) - Catchy Tunes 
Central Seven feat. Lyck - If I Were You - Andorfine 
Cascada - What Hurts The Most (Extended Mix) All Around The World 
Netzwerk - Memories (X-Ntrik DJs Remix) - Unreleased 
Scooter - Behind The Cow (Extended Mix) - Sheffield Tunes 
Injured Rezz feat The MD - Coke In The Nose - Thin n Crispy 
Stabilized feat The MD - Rock Paranoia - Thin n Crispy Limited 
KC - Extreme Steel (Counterstrike Arena Mix) - Human Imprint 
Marilyn Manson - This is The New Shit - Nothing 
Kevin Energy and K Complex - Suck My Rock (Ethos and Stormtrooper Remix) - Relentless 
Sunrize feat Dice - It Ain't Over - Sunrize Sound 
No Left Turn and Saiyan feat Reese - Air Raid - Sunrize Sound 
Anon - Diary of Jane - Ballistic Bootlegs 
Frisky and Hujib - Get Away (Gammer Remix) - Next Generation 
Nukleuz Collective - Heaven (Gammer Remix) - Nukleuz 
Emarr Gee - Umbrella - Amplified Digital 
No Left Turn feat Kate Lesing - Time 4 Dance - Sunrize Sound 
M and C feat. Rebecca Rudd - Magic Touch (Squad E Remix) - All Around The World 
Fracus and Mozz feat. Vicky Fee - Hold On To Me (Fracus Remix) - Warped Science 
Splash vs DJ Vibes - Techno Wonderland (S3rl Remix) - Liquid Vinyl 
Lo Han - Duff Beatz - Forthcoming Boot Camp Recordings 

That link again is 
http://www.futureperfectsynergy.com/downloads/file.php?id=124 Left click to be taken to the download page 

For bookings, to threaten my well being, or to send me giant energy drinks, naked pictures of your mom, or giant hamburgers, contact me at: 

E-Mail/MSN: shane.saiyan@gmail.com 
AIM: shanesaiyan666 
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/shanesaiyan 
Purerave: dj_saiyan 

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank everybody in Phoenix, from Mark and James for bringing me out, to Nico for driving my ass around, Adrian for MCing for me, Adrian's wife (I forgot her name, I fail) for putting up with a complete nutter like Adrian, Coley, Casey, Cheeseburger and everyone else at the after party who kept my tired ass amused long into Sunday, Slipmatt, Simon Apex, Angela Apex, oh man, the list goes on and on. So I'm just gonna say thank you to absolutely everyone involved in the whole amazing debacle. An extra special thank you goes to my wonderful girlfriend Ashlee for not killing me for taking off for four days hahahaha. 

A little note to everyone out there, if you get an opportunity to make it out to a party in Phoenix, DO IT! ESPECIALLY a Kandieland. I've been doing this a long time and I've never, EVER been to an event of that calibre. So trust me on this, go to one of their events. 

Also, a little birdy told me the remainder of the sets will be made available on an exclusive Kandieland IV DVD, containing all the sets, some videos, and assorted other goodies. So please, if you enjoy this set, pick up the DVD. They sell that shit for so bloody cheap (I think the last one was something crazy like $5 US?), you'd be silly NOT to. 

That's all for me for now. Look out for new mixes and tunes from me in 2008!


----------



## Xenoc

Highspeed said:
			
		

> dj johnny wang, houston texas
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/drm8qu
> 
> tracklisting
> 
> 1. 4 strings- take me away (markus schulz remix) vs Pierre Chamberlain- Kaotik Love
> 2. 4 strings- sunrise (clubbass remix)
> 3. Dj Baby Anne- Mixtress (future funksquad remix)
> 4. Garbage- I think Im paranoid ""(crystal method crystalized remix)
> 5. zeromancer- send me an angel
> 6. POD- Boom (crystal method remix)
> 7. The Birthday Massacre- Video kid
> *8. Xenoc- Remix your past*
> 9. Jon B- Midnight Air
> 10. mylo - drop the pressure (stanton warriors remix)
> 11. greddy- no gravity
> 12. Lasgo- Close my eyes (breakbeat remix)
> 13. Nu NRG- Last Experience (Guiseppe Ottaviani Remix)
> 14. Dj Johan Gielen -Control
> 15. Famagusta- Our return



Probably reviving a dead thread but I had to give thanks to the DJ dropping my track...  

http://www.xenocmusic.com
http://www.myspace.com/xenocmusic

Never thought I'd run into someone playing my music on bluelight of all places... :D


----------



## CoffeeMan

atri, can you please keep making jungle hop, I'm obsessed with that mix , Jungle hop 2, (where is 1?)  But thanks for it anyways and make more please!  Lots more.


----------



## atri

working on it man
just got back from vacation and my roomate purchased a bunch of new choons so we should have jungle hop 3 soonish.
and thats not an atri mix, its the pkp which is me and neurotox.
jungle hop 1 is only 30 minutes and was a warm up and one of our midi controllers came unplugged during the recording so we started it over. 
thanks for digging it though buddy :D


----------



## I<3 tabs

Made a 30 minute prog trance mix: http://www.sendspace.com/file/oyl61p

Feedback welcomed


----------



## monstanoodle

*Garage, Dubstep, 4-4 and Bass to hit you in the face*

Ninjas In The Trees Mix


01. Wrexile - Bigstone

02. Pinch - Get up

03. Wrexile - Tastes Back Then

04. Wrexile - Mauo Wauo Dub

05. Wrexile - Kinda Funky Tonight Innit?

06. Wrexile - Clouded Mind

07. Blue Effect - Turbo Shandy

08. Wrexile - Sway

Abuse always welcome  

09. Wrexile - Whipped Whites

10. Wrexile - Guilty Bliss

11. Wrexile - Drunken Confusion 

12. Wrexile - Slugs (unfinished)

13. Wrexile - Mud Bath to Find The Path

14. Wrexile - TechnoLogic

15. Wrexile - Dew A Walk

16. Wrexile - Electric Line

17. Benga - Electro Music

18. Burial - Shelves of Light


----------



## El_Toro

*UK Hardcore*

Hi,

Seeing that I have not seen much mention of UK Hardcore, I'll leave one of my sets for people to download and get a taste of it. 2 Hours of pure uplifting melodic hardcore played at 190 BPM. Very useful for those nights when all you want to do is go beserk. Let me know any feedback.

Thanks

http://coronita.city17.org/roy/Roy Padron - Unparalleled Euphoria (UK Hardcore set).mp3


----------



## El_Toro

Uk Hardcore set:

2 hours long, artists inclde:

Frantic, Scott Brown, Breeze & Styles, Dougal & Gammer, Re-Con, Soundscape, Anon, M&C Feat.Rebecca Rudd, Eclipse, D-Code, Impact and Resist and many more.

Mixed with 2 cdj's and a turntable. 190 BPM very uplifting and straight to the point. I implemented some mixing skills (three tunes at a time, gabber base on top, loops, etc) and it was played at a big house party (over 100 people). What a great night.

Let me know any feedback.

Thanks

http://coronita.city17.org/roy/Roy Padron - Unparalleled Euphoria (UK Hardcore set).mp3


----------



## El_Toro

I also have two other sets uploaded on same server, though these are house sets. I DJ house stuff as it is what gets me into nightclubs, and I DJ harcore when the right ocassion arises.

http://coronita.city17.org/roy/

You can download both sets, and the hardcore one, in here. I will be uploading more soon.

Thanks

BTW, all sets are recorded at 192kbps, so they are very good quality.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

you got a tracklisting for the house set?


----------



## stimutant

mostly old stuff, house, techno etc.:

1. swan - you know that (1979)
2. jack e. makossa - the opera house (acid fingers mix versus godzilla mix) (1988 )
3. plaza - we want more (1992)
4. e-rection - suck my dang-a-long (1992)
5. schicksal - 24 hours (1988 )
6. sfx - monster mania (monster mix) (1991)
7. unlimited pleasure - lovemachine (the frankfurt-mix) (1990)
8.
9. groupie temple - i`m your acid baby (1988 )
10. dance 2 trance - enuf eko (1995)
11. the acid priest - oh god (1988 )
12. kranz - helmut kohl ist tot (fatal mix) (1992)
13. trilithon - children of the future (v1) (1991)
14. intrance feat. d-sign - te quierro (1992)
15. interstate - human beings (1997)
16. cyborg - another world (their technology) (1993)


http://www.sendspace.com/file/8y3egi


----------



## Mehm

yo brainbug, I've listened to a bunch of your mixes and really like your track selection/sequence and some of your mixes.  ..I've got to say that they get a bit train wreckish at points though....just some constructive feed back.

keep it up, i like !


----------



## stimutant

youre right, sometimes i just fuck it up, when im too far out...
but thanx for your comment!


----------



## El_Toro

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> you got a tracklisting for the house set?



Sorry mate, don't have it here, will try to get back to you when I have it.

If it serves any purpose, the people that have listened to it liked them very much. one of them was at a big party and people were very pleased.

Cheers


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yes, I enjoyed it...which is why I'd like to see what tracks you dropped


----------



## Mehm

high quality hardcore set el toro.  talk about fast though


----------



## Mehm

> http://brainbug.e-vel.de/mixe/brainb...ime21.3.07.mp3
> 
> 1. bill laswell - simulacra
> 2. manasseh meets the equalizer - one small step
> 3. bush chemists - get conscious
> 4. ??
> 5. iration steppas - tribesman dub (dubplate dat mix)
> 6. gregory isaacs - rumours
> 7. dj shadow - organ doner
> 8. peter tosh - igziabeher (let jah be praised)
> 9. bill laswell - babylon site
> 10. f.b.i. - broken wings (dj smoothy mix)
> 11. eek-a-moiuse - ganja smuggling
> 12. shpongle - botanical dimensions
> 13. anthony b. - mr. heartless
> 14. irations steppas - rejection (festival mix)
> 15. bounty killer feat. the fugees - hip-hopera (mr. punk)
> 16. deborahe glasgow - champion lover
> 17. johannes heil - der löwe von judah d1
> 18. absolute beginner feat. samy deluxe & patrice - füchse (milan remix)
> 19. sindacops - a-max
> 20. alphonse mouzon - get up and dance
> 21. sweep stake - sundance (tribal mix)



really good mix


----------



## stimutant

thank you, nice to hear that


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 1.7 (djmix/podcast) Hazardous Radio L.A.*

 

Hello all Merlyn Martin here from Hazardous Radio/Biohazard Productions in Los Angeles. I am proud to present to you Subdivisions version 1.7 my periodic radio style podcast/dj mix featuring the ever changing progressive sounds of Techno. 

Be sure to check out http://blog.myspace.com/merlyn_martin - for additional Subdivision episodes as well as Merlyn Martin San Diego Sessions containing old djmerlyn techno/trance mixes from the 90's Afterhours/Raves, San Diego Romperoom, and Los Angeles Insomnia days. Keep an eye out in 2008 for the updated www.djmerlyn.com site which will be a portal for my mixes past and present, as well as future original productions/remixes. 

* To join the direct email list for Subdivisions email info@djmerlyn.com, or go to www.djmerlyn.com and fill out the form and submit.

This mix is available as a podcast through the itunes music store soon. Please feel free to check it out, as well as Thee-O's Hazardous Radio podcast.

* Drop link below in browser and than open itunes, Subdivision podcasts should then be available for immediate download.
Includes Enhanced Podcast Feature which allows artist/track title, and  track skipping
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=255495784


* Please right click link to download to your browser:
*DJ MIx (no vocal)* http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisions1.7_djmix.mp3
*Podcast (radio show style)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisions1.7_podcast.mp3

* Itunes users and non users can view all Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml


- Mixed with Traktor Scratch, on two (2) Technic 1200M3D's, Beringer DJX700 (mixer), Apple Powerbook G4.  


*Track Listing:

Artist, Track, Label

Alex W - "Floating Orbits - Original Mix" - 32 Hard Rec
Repair - "Dismantled Platforms - Original Mix" -Thoughtless Music
Ramon Tapia - "Growing - Original Mix" -Yellow Tail
Miche, Mirzinho - "Thulium - Original Mix" - Adult Records
L.K. - "Unveil - Original Mix" -Naked Lunch
Christian Fischer, DJ Murphy - "Discovering The Real Face - Original Mix"- Schlachthof Rec.
Sirgardino - "Der Kleine Chirurg - Original Mix " - Cupido Records
Mathias Schaffhaeuser - "Coincidance - Trentemoller Remix" - Audiomatique Recordings
Lars Klein - "The Warrior - " - Audio Assault Recordings
Rasmus - "Wobble - Rasmus Dub" - Audioholics Anonymous Recordings
Casa Grande - "Mosquito Polen - Original Mix" Meridua Recordings
DJ Assault - "Vandalism - Original Mix" - Jefferson Avenue
Iago de la Vega - "Soul Vision - Original Mix" - Naked Lunch
Matt Tracker - "Mother - Original Mix" - ElektroGrill*



***********************************
Richard "merlyn" Martin
DJ/Producer The Subdivisions/Hazardous Radio
info@djmerlyn.com
www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
***********************************


----------



## Enygma Music

Hello everyone 

3 DNB, Breaks & House mixes for your downloading pleasure.

1 =  a classic selection of darkside tunes.

2 = a rock inspired newschool DNB mix.

3 =  an upfront selection of Breaks & House.

Visit http://www.enygmamusic.com for some of our tunes & more info.


*ENYGMA 
[ AbstractDNB | DCS905 | Dubplate Special | TORONTO ]  *
*



*
*http://www.myspace.com/enygmabeats*
*http://www.myspace.com/d_syfa*
*http://www.myspace.com/djjeph*
*http://www.d-syfa.com*
*http://www.DCS905.ca*


1 = 

*DCS905 OLDSCHOOL DARKSIDE SPECIAL*


http://www.d-syfa.com/mixes/Enygma_DCS905_HALLOWEEN_OLDSCHOOL_SPECIAL.mp3

*^^^RIGHT CLICK 'SAVE AS' FOR DOWNLOAD^^^*


*:: TRACKLISTING ::*

*1 :: Moving Fusion - The Beginning*
*2 :: Bad Company - The Pulse*
*3 :: Teebee - Let Go*
*4 :: Decorum - Contrax*
*5 :: Stratus - Get Hype*
*6 :: Kemal - Mutationz 3*
*7 :: Concord Dawn - Be There 4 You RMX*
*8 :: Bad Company - Grunge 2*
*9 :: Bad Company - Breathe*
*10 :: Future Cut - Overload*
*11 :: Trace & Rymetyme - Move VIP*
*12 :: Dom & Roland - Can't Punish Me*
*13 :: Bad Company - Nectarine*
*14 :: Kemal & Rob Data - Possession RMX*
*15 :: DJ Red - Ride*
*16 :: Ed Rush & Optical - Socom*
*17 :: Dillinja - Ancoats 2 Zambia RMX*
*18 :: Dom & Roland - Terrorist RMX*
*19 :: Dillinja - Acid Track*
*20 :: Dom & Roland - Extra Terrestrial RMX*
*21 :: Bad Company - Sentinent*
*22 :: Moving Fusion - 4 Days RMX*
*23 :: Future Cut - Obsession*
*:: Digital & Spirit - Phantom Force*
*24 :: Bad Company - Champion Sound RMX*
*25 :: J.Majik - Everything But the Girl RMX*
*26 :: Ed Rush & Optical - Watermelon*
*:: Twisted Anger - Something Out There RMX*
*27 :: Kraken - Side Effects*
*28 :: Ed Rush & Optical - Sicknote*
*29 :: Kemal - Scorched Earth RMX*
*30 :: Usual Suspects - The Code RMX*
*31 :: Loxy & Ink - Pipe Tune*
*32 :: Bad Company & Trace - Son of Nitrous*
*33 :: Dylan - Dominion*
*34 :: John B - Up All Night RMX*
*35 :: Trace - Sniper*
*36 :: Concord Dawn - Morning Light*
*37 :: Raiden - Fallin'*
*38 :: Stakka, Skynet & Friction - Altitude*
*:: Konflict - Celestial*
*39 :: C4C - Skewer*
*:: Future Cut - Spasm RMX*
*40 :: Decoder - Turnover *
*:: C4C - Peepshow*
*41 :: Ed Rush & Optical - Sonar RMX*
*42 :: C4C - Cerberus*
*43 :: Ed Rush & Optical - Bacteria*
*44 :: Usual Suspects - Bodycount*
*45 :: Konflict - New World Order*
*46 :: Usual Suspects - Synapse*
*47 :: Dom & Roland - Life*
*48 :: Origin Unknown - Where's Jack the Ripper RMX*
*49 :: Bad Company - Oxygen*
*50 :: Ed Rush & Optical - Mindscan RMX*
*:: Bad Company - Skin Tag*
*51 :: Bad Company - Seizure*
*52 :: Sta & Paul B - Secrets Inside*
*:: Future Cut - Whiplash*
*53 :: Stakka & Skynet - Betrayal RMX*
*:: Dillinja - Nasty Ways*
*:: Dillinja - Strontium Jazz RMX*

*120 mins long - October 2007*


-------------------

2 = 

*ROCK N' BASS VOL. 1


http://www.d-syfa.com/mixes/ENYGMA_ROCK_N_BASS.mp3

^^^RIGHT CLICK 'SAVE AS' FOR DOWNLOAD^^^


:: TRACKLISTING ::*


*1 :: Enygma - The Roof is on Fire RMX*
*2 :: Enygma Feat. Illfingas - The Red Weed*
*3 :: John B - Closer RMX*
*4 :: Matrix & Futurebound - Universal Truth*
*5 :: TC & The Scratch Perverts - f**k What You Heard*
*6 :: The Qemists - Stompbox*
*7 :: Matrix & Futurebound - Knight Riderz*
*8 :: Ed Rush & Optical - We Want Your Soul RMX*
*9 :: Pendulum - Blood Sugar*
*10 :: Terravita - Quantum Physics*
*11 :: Sigma - Masai*
*12 :: 17th BLVD - Memories*
*13 :: Pendulum - Voodoo People RMX*
*14 :: Chase & Status - No Good RMX *
*15 :: Sparfunk & Nightbreed - Arachnophobia*
*16 :: Fresh - Nervous*
*17 :: Pendulum & The Freestylers - Painkiller*
*18 :: S.M.O.K.E. - Raygun*
*19 :: SKC - Cold Sweat*
*20 :: Marky & Bungle - Open Your Eyes RMX*
*21 :: Matrix - Oceans RMX*
*22 :: Concord Dawn - Broken Eyes*
*23 :: Magna Karta - Punk Jazz*
*24 :: Break & Silent Witness - The Prayer RMX*
*25 :: Subfocus - X-Ray*
*26 :: Pendulum - Hold Your Colour RMX*
*27 :: Matrix & Futurebound - American Beauty*
*28 :: Dylan - Bring Me To Life RMX*
*29 :: Counterstrike - Extreme Steel RMX*
*30 :: Shimon & Sparfunk - Cold Killa*
*31 :: Pendulum - Pack Of Wolves RMX*
*32 :: The Qemists - When Ur Lonely*
*33 :: Concord Dawn - Raining Blood*

*75 mins long - October 2007*


-----------------

3 = 

*PLAY DE BREAKS VOL. 3

http://www.d-syfa.com/mixes/Enygma_Play_De_Breaks_Vol_3.mp3

^^^RIGHT CLICK 'SAVE AS' FOR DOWNLOAD^^^

:: Tracklisting ::

1 :: Splitloop - Frequency Rebel
:: Uberzone - 4-Bit
2 :: Hybrid - 4-Bit RMX
3 :: Adam Freeland - Silverlake Pills
4 :: Rennie Pilgrem - Nu Era
5 :: Malente - The Quake RMX
6 :: Aquasky - Have a Good Time
7 :: Deekline & Ed Solo - Step Back RMX
8 :: Shimon & Nixon - White Noise
9 :: Soul of Man - Trouble
10 :: Deekline & Ed Solo - Wamp Wamp
11 :: Baobinga & ID - Just Let Go RMX
12 :: Elite Force - Return2MindFunk
13 :: Deekline & Ed Solo - Gimmie More RMX
14 :: Ctrl Z - Security RMX
:: Atomic Hooligan - Man Woman Club RMX
15 :: Ctrl Z & Screwface - The Tunnel RMX
16 :: Funkasauras - Work Dis
17 :: Ctrl Z - The Mack
18 :: Pirate Breaks - Smack My Enya Up
19 :: Cut & Run - Orange Rush
20 :: Unknown - Radio 1
21 :: 30Hz - Stop the Revolution RMX
22 :: Ils - Burn Again
23 :: 30Hz - Daddio
24 :: Donald Glaude - Big
25 :: Vandalism - Freaks
26 :: Popof - Alcoolic
27 :: Mark Knight - Party Animal
28 :: Dirty South vs. Evermore - It's Too Late RMX
29 :: Diplo - Stronger RMX

72 mins long - November 2007*


----------



## pr0ficient

> 18 :: Pirate Breaks - Smack My Enya Up



haha, love it

Just listened to the beak sets. Enjoyed the mix, got some good tracks in there


----------



## Dan Stringer

*Dan Stringer :: Dirty Midnight Talk ''Dirty House Promo''*

Hello everybody!

This is my first official post here and I thought there was nothing better than offering you my latest promo set in order to introduce myself properly to this community.

Below is the link to my latest Dirty House set that you can either listen directly in the player or you can decide to download it. I hope to make some happy listeners among you guys.

*>>>>> Dan Stringer :: Dirty Midnight Talk <<<<<*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Playlist: *
01.) Fusiphorm - Green Chocolate (Koljah's Exploding Cake rmx) 
02.) Del-5 - Sex Lip (Original Mix) 
03.) Midnight Society - Beautiful (Addictive Mix) 
04.) Kynt - Makes Me Hot (Midnight Society Mix) 
05.) Andrey Loud ft Vasilia - Follow Me (Mark Mendes rmx) 
06.) Ariel Baund & Toby Holguin - Naked Music (Angel Moraes rmx) 
07.) Sumantri ft Plural - Tell Me (Angel Moraes Dream Mix) 
08.) Tignino & Leo ft Mark Kerr - How Can You Feel (D-Nox & Beckers mix) 
09.) John Creamer - The Healing (Saeed Younan Dub Mix) 
10.) Macy Gray - Sexual Revolution (Nunez Morrillo & Who Da Funk) 
11.) Mr Rogers - Monster In My Closet (RPO rmx) 
12.) Satine - Sexy Sexy Gurl (J Verner Sexy Tribal rmx) 
13.) Outsider - Sex Is Extra (No Assembly Firms Dotbleep Re-Edit) 
14.) Madonna - Erotic (Midnight Society rmx) 
15.) Trentemoller ft Ane Trolle - Moan (Trentemoeller rmx) 
16.) Todd Gardner ft Shawnee Taylor - The Only One (Angel Moraes Mix) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

If you enjoyed my set you can find more of my stuff on my musicV2.com Download Page by following the link I've attach below.

*>>>>> Dan Stringer :: MusicV2.Com Bio & Download Webpage <<<<<*

Please enjoy and listen in good company!

Much Respect! 

*Dan Stringer :: House Of Sins*
_My Mind Is Very Dirty!_

http://www.danstringer.com/
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=890710295
http://www.myspace.com/danstringerdj
http://www.houseofsins.ca/
http://www.myspace.com/houseofsins


----------



## stimutant

djmix & cut-up-video by myself:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBCdSGa10q8


----------



## CoffeeMan

brainbug, that's pretty cool..Where did you get all that video?  
ATRI......jungle hop!!! :D
Does anyone know of where I can find my own mixes of jungle hop (I think that's what it's called, drum n bass with rap) thx

that "mc adolf" video is really funny


----------



## stimutant

thank you, nice to hear that!

the videosequences and pics i used are from all over the web, mostly. mc adolf was one of the first vids i did, nothing to be taken too serious ;-)
theres another (longer) one:
http://www.stage6.com/user/brainbug303/video/2136109/brainbug---dubstep,dub,reggea


----------



## atri

thanks coffeeman
i think theres a few of us out there doing it, i know of trill bass and strategically ill that do similar things. check em out


----------



## stimutant

1.  updata - creeper
2.  kraftwerk - music non stop rmx.
3.  younger brother - i am a freak
4.  skream - sublemonal
5.  eat static - critical mass (plastic fallout mix)
6.  krs-one - sound of da police (freq nasty`s breakbeat bacon mix)
7.  johannes heil - paranoid dancer (alexander kowalski rmx.)
8.  digital mystikz - earth a run red
9.  einstürzende neubauten - seele brennt
10. loxy & ink - pipe tune
11. dr. alban - no coke (no hasch-hasch mix)
12. asian dub foundation - pknb (dry & heavy connection dub)
13. barrington levy & beenie man - under mi sensi (x-project rmx.)
14. tj rehmi - mera therapy
15. apache uk & shy fx - original nuttah
16. doof - people in ufo`s
17. ragga twins - illegal gunshot
18. juno reactor - razorback
19. drax ltd. II - amphetamine (thomas schumacher rework)
20. etnica - robot rebellion (live version)
21. necton - funkfaktor
22. burial - raver
23. paralax - pavo royale
24. kraftwerk - die roboter rmx.
25. younger brother - elephant machine
26. the antidote - sunrise
27. anthony red rose - tempo
28. fab five freddy - une sale histoire (female version)
29. ini kamoze - stress
30. next - the temple of boom
31. trickster - kolo ko
32. space cadets feat. natacha atlas & jah wobble - stoitinki (transglobal underground rmx.)
33. hara gobi - coconut walla
34. rufige kru - shut you down
35. york - otb
36. k.d.a. - take me to aruanda (base 1)
37. drax - trauma (christopher just`s dubmix)
37. k.d.a. - take me to aruanda (base 2)
38. drax - trauma (christopher just`s discotrauma rmx.)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/9br235

have fun!


----------



## stimutant

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SZQR7KMX

working link for the mix


----------



## whitefluff

THANKS Enygma  this shit rocks


----------



## sense504

josh sense 
sense sound | shift industries
new orleans, la



live 2002 @ state palace theater 



live 2007 with john j. on sax 


www.myspace.com/joshsense
www.weloveshift.com


----------



## StarOceanHouse

hey, you must know the poster Mystic Styles...I think he djs with we love shift


----------



## sense504

yes, i sure do


----------



## StarOceanHouse

word...downloading mixes


----------



## atri

atri-old stuff i like.mp3 - 77.19MB
some of its a little old (to me at least), some of it isnt that old.
tracklist is as follows:
tipper - cold platter
lawgiverz - down
si begg - non stop cut paste (jacob london interminable remix)
buckfunk 3000 - planet shock future rock
jackal and hyde - get down to my technique (dynamix II old bastards remix)
volsoc - compuphonic (jeff taylor mix)
jackal and hyde - give it all you got 2k (pimp juice's doggy style mix)
the disciple grin - odditease -t-mans blueberry muffin recipe 
buckfunk 3000 - too much booty
soteg - learn my lesson
sol dat - excession
layerz - miami frequency massacre
s.i. futures - freestyle disco dancing
lexi - dial me (product01 remix)
soteg - stringe

very heavy, lift with knees


----------



## whitefluff

dead link atri


----------



## atri

works fine for me
you cant direct download from that link, you have to go to it


----------



## stimutant

*79 minutes: dubstep, techno, house, dub, reggea, acid...*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/aara2g

1. kode 9 - samurai (quarta 330 rmx.)
2. eric sneo - big it up
3. jacob miller - the healing of the nation
4. tristan & lucas - porcupine
5. salt`n`pepa - push it (instrumental)
6. tfd - computer power (extended mix)
7. proper filthy naughty - fascination
8. son kite - on air (lemon8 rmx.)
9. armand van helden pres. jungle juice - egyptian magician (peace division rmx.)
10. burial - archangel
11. heckmann - bobby o.
12. wishmountain - radio
13. dis*ka - c2064 a2
14. lfo - whistle while you jerk
15. ultra shock - the sound of "e"
16. johannes heil - play
17. quarta 330 - sunset dub
18. johannes heil - children of the night
19. technotronic - get up (before the night is over)
20. chris liebing - dark matter
20. whiskey daze - psycho polka (irish-pub-mix)
21. plug & play - warp 99
22. son kite - the stars within us (dino psaras rmx.)
23. plug & play - parade 2000
24. knarz - uns verbrennt die nacht
25. the good, the bad and the ugly - el mariachi (the bad)
26. elektrochemie lk - schall (thomas schuhmacher rmx.)
27. the black chamber - untitled

79 minutes mp3


----------



## sense504

sense504 said:
			
		

> josh sense
> sense sound | shift industries
> new orleans, la
> 
> 
> 
> live 2002 @ state palace theater
> 
> 
> 
> live 2007 with john j. on sax
> 
> 
> www.myspace.com/joshsense
> www.weloveshift.com




check out the URL's too


----------



## butler4

*Hard-Style Mix*

Hey guys- I just posted up a new HardStyle mix. Give it a listen- I appreciate any feedback, thanks.

Stan

http://www.musicv2.com/listen.php?m=43842


----------



## jaskim

*techno/proghouse mix from jaskim*

Hi, I hope someone finds the following interesting.  

first half is techno and i change to progressive house halfway through with Chris Lake's 'To the Point' BSOD mix.  I did this mainly because minimal techno, while great, doesn't do it for me completely, I need some progression, so I hope you like the more housy and even a bit disco-y (for me) tracks in the last half....    

download at http://jaskim.com 

here's the tracklist:

alex under - Extrapezlo
andre crom - Dental Care
antilope & tigerskin - Fear Factory
alejandro lope - Pisces
alejandro lopez - Estefaria
alejandro lopez - Kernel
chris lake - to the point (BSODrmx)
criss source - Hugs n Kisses
paste - Something for your mind (D-nox/ & Beckers RMX)
chris lake & rhythm code - Sweat
rhythm code - New Jack
electric tease - Tear it up (RickyRyan Edit)
space safari - Have to Change
can costa - Debussy
coburn - Give Me Love


 lemme know if anyone likes it, I'm quite amateur but I did it all in one take on my mac with an xsession pro so dont worry, I dont consider myself a real dj until traktor is more accepted, or i get cdj1ks. but this came out ok in my opinion.


----------



## jaskim

sorry I'm new here,,, can an admin move this to DJ MIXES  ?  Thx. Jason



_[merged per OP's request... thanks for posting this! -@E]_


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/vajh36

1.  heinrich at hart - secret (panacea rmx.)
2.  sven väth - shock ralley
3.  heinrich at hart - some more about birds and nature
4   mark hawkins - ball lightning
5.  gms - black hole
6.  black & white - status
7.  ultrahigh - and the law...
8.  sleaze - punk sluts
9.  mystic letter k - megahertz
10. black sabbath - children of the grave
11. naked funk - alone with you
12. m-beat with general levy - incredible
13. absolute beginner - burna
14. arcon 2 - liquid earth 1
15. justus feat. tktloss - herrschaft der schwachen
16. speedy j - hayfever
17. manu le malin - ghost train (vitalic rmx.)
18. eat static - eat static
19. pelgrim - get bouncy
20. depeche mode - strangelove
21. heckmann - kopfgeister
22. nasty django - hardcore muthafucka
23. technohead - i wanna be a hippy (speedfreak rmx.)
24. lexxus - monkeys out
25. juno reactor - nitrogen pt.1
26. spectre - the beginning of the end
27. der dritte raum - überreichweite
28. kraftwerk - die stimme der energie
29. alter ego - rocker (plasticman rmx.)
30. der dritte raum - trommelmaschine


----------



## stimutant

*burial*

tracks from burial`s first 2 albums, "burial" and "untrue"
hyperdub lp 001 and hyperdub lp 002

http://www.sendspace.com/file/a3hkti

1.  homeless
2.  u hurt me
3.  archangel
4.  broken home
5.  shell of light
6.  distant lights


----------



## Digitalbil

*The Darker Side of House vol 1*

So I finally got around to making a new cd… Its electro and garage with some nice surprises in there. I am not going to post the track listing just yet. I want people to be surprised when they hear it.  If you like it then tell a friend to get it because its free… nothing better than free music. Spread the word.

Here is the link 
http://www.divshare.com/download/3815432-43b

If it says I have reached my limit of bandwidth then email me and I will get another site to host it. My email is Digitalbil@gmail.com 

If you have not already done so then add me 
www.myspace.com/digitalbill 
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978 
www.youtube.com/Digitalbil 
www.friendster.com/digitalbill 
www.worlddj.com/WilliamLennox 
www.betarecords.com/digitalbill 
www.thedjlist.com/djs/DIGITAL_BILL

Thanks for listening
Digital Bill


----------



## sense504

sense504 said:
			
		

> josh sense
> sense sound | shift industries
> new orleans, la
> 
> 
> 
> live 2002 @ state palace theater
> 
> 
> 
> live 2007 with john j. on sax
> 
> 
> www.myspace.com/joshsense
> www.weloveshift.com




hai guys i can has bump


----------



## Paralogic

*Schranz/Tribal mix*

http://download.yousendit.com/57E9E3E503AD15FA

Ableton, combination of things and voila. Will make a track list later, sorry bout the crummy parts.


----------



## hardy

New offering from myself - Deep Tech House / Techno

Deep and mean to light and housey -

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ey6r4m

Keir – Febuary 2008 mix

1. Plasmik – Mindpattern (Afrilounge Remix)
2. Holger Zilske – Spooky Kissing
3. Nudisco – Aji Cito (Lars Wickinger remix)
4. Dan Ghenacia – Garden
5. Afrilounge – Lux Dementia
6. Manuel Tur – Acorado (Will Saul + Tam Cooper remix)
7. Argy – Malena
8. Michal Ho – Take Me Away
9. Robbie – The Joint
10. Two Armadillos – Track 5
11. Gavin Herlihy – Professional Exit
12. Sebastian Davidson – Nightbird (Manuel Tur Remix)
13. C Bass + Mikobene – Chocolate (Subsky Remix)
14. John Tejada – The Tyranny Of Choice
15. Beroshima – Horizon (Funk D’ Void Remix)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ey6r4m

Let me know what you think.

Keir.


----------



## Paralogic

*Arg*

Wil someone please listen to my first mix and leave comments.


----------



## djattak

*Full Out Attak 5*

This is my new mix....hard dancefloor dnb...let me know what you think

Full Out Attak 5 http://www.sendspace.com/file/hx4i0g
Tracklist:
1. Future Signal- Narcolepsy
2. The Chosen- Super Human
3. Logistics- Uprock
4. Demo & Cease- Subversion
5. Infiltrata- 56 Fusion
6. Break- Timeline
7. Prolix- Icon
8. Spor &Ewun- We Dominate
9. SST & Glitch- The Needle
10. Future Signal- Grime House
11. The Qemists- Stompbox(Spor Remix)
12. Submerged & Kiko- Beyond Repair
13. Telemetrik- Cosmos
14. Alcrani- Black Hole
15. Catacomb- Wont Stop
16. Telemetrik Ft. Impulse- RUR

im goin to put up a dubstep mix soon...ive been playin all kinds of stuff latley hiphop/breaks/dubstep/....hit me up on myspace about bookings http://www.myspace.com/djattak


----------



## Programmed4X

Some deep/progressive house for ya...

www.musicv2.com/direct.php.id?44142

1.) Fred Faulke - Last Wave
2.) Fer Ferrari - Essential Bit Of Piano (Club Mix)
3.) Lost Shade - I Know What You Feel
4.) Still Going - Still Going Theme
5.) Sascha Funke - Mango
6.) Djuma Sound - This Sound
7.) Corrugated Tunnel - One Night In Barcelona Scope's Noche Urbana Remix
8.) Sebastien Leger
9.) Chris Lake - Word
10.) Erich Ensastique - Lick My Body Alex Ocampo Louder Remix
11.) Smokecream - Retox Wendel Kos Remix
12.) Studio Apartment - I'm In Love feat Ron Carroll Rasmus Faber Epic Instrumen
13.) Rucyl - Love In War Pete Gust KID Remix


----------



## stimutant

"stimulating concoction"

http://www.sendspace.com/file/s6sy8x

1. eek-a-mouse - modeling queen (live@kingston rollerdisco20.1.1982)
2. skream - sub island
3. burial - raver
4. zion train - peace and justice (molara`s "peace 2001" rmx.)
5. alpha omega - realism
6. geeez´n´gosh - kleine hausmusik #16
7. master watch - sex master watch
8. rob acid - lovin`ya
9. juno reactor - swamp thing
10.kitachi - brutal style
11.hardfloor - mahogan yroots
12.age of love - age of love (johnny vicious rmx.)
13.johannes heil - tokyo
14.satoshi tomiie - love in traffic (dark path mix)
15.plug`n`play - parade 2000
16.a.s.y.s. - acid save your soul("auf die 13"-mix)


----------



## Paralogic

im sooo sorry, but _*BUMP*_


----------



## Digitalbil

*DJ E-Dog "2008" Trance Mix (mp3 320 Bit Rate)*

Here is a Brand New Trance CD Mixed by DJ E-Dog from Cleveland Ohio. With over 25 Years of experience this is his best work yet. 
Here is the Download Link
http://www.divshare.com/download/3873379-a51

If the bandwidth max is reached then email and I will send you a different link

Stay Tuned more to come…I am currently looking for talented DJs, my contact info is below. 
Thanks
Digital Bill

Here is the Track list for DJ E-Dog “2008”
1. No in between---tallaxltc
2. Love calls--headstrong
3. Love you more--arman van buran 
4. Beauty hides-- dopler effect
5. Fallen to far--sophie sugar
6. Breeze-- ferrin & low
7. Now is the time--- darren tate
8. Shipwrecked--mike foyle
9. Changes--inerstate
10. Calling you -- mike koglan
11. Divine--selu vibra


Add him to your friends list www.myspace.com/edogtrance

If you have not done so then make sure you add me to your myspace friends www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978 
www.myspace.com/digitalbill


----------



## djkardiac_arrest

*Dj Kardiac Arrest Promo - Black Market Organs Mixtape !!*

thats right guys get em while its still hot !!! 

here is the link to my mixtape www.megaupload.com/?d=1YQBNODW 

ave a listen and feel free to leave any feedback !! 

enjoy right here right now !!! 

just add the 3 letters & ur in business..  

What a blend of hardance very tasteful ;P  !!!


----------



## stimutant

*brainbug - wooobwoobwobwooob - dubstep-mix*

brainbug - wooobwoobwobwooob - dubstep-mix

http://www.zshare.net/audio/8138074f307c5c/

1. skream - tek-a-pill
2. digital mystikz - i wait
3. caspa - rubber chicken
4. younger brother - happy pills
5. skream - warning (d1 remix)
6. skream - 2d
7. cotti feat. kingpin - let go mi shirt
8. n-type - tolerance
9. burial - wounder


----------



## djkardiac_arrest

Black Market Organs mixtape (promo '08 DJ KARDAIC ARREST)


1) intro 

2) electro 

3) amber savage - the pod

4) Joy kitikonti - joyenergizer 

5) marco v - automanual 

6) splovet - rock the sun (ciris mix)

7) dr willis & scott alert - go away (kamui rmx)

 dark by design vs organ donors - boot it up 

9) DK8 - murder was the bass 

10) salt 'n pepper push it vs fatboy slim 

11) the second trip - (alex kidd rmx)

12) S.H.O.K.K - isin't it a little strange 

13) alternative - (rmx)

14) elle dee - traffic 

The tracky !!


----------



## NoOneKnows

everyone check out my boi dj romances he has a mix out every week of the latest in trance and progressive very good dj

http://tre.djromances.com/

The Romances Experience - 019 

1. Armin Van Buuren Feat. Susana - If You Should Go (Inpetto vs. Duderstadt Remix)
2. Dash Berlin - Till The Sky Falls Down (Dub Mix)
3. Vincent De Moor - Sunflower (Michael De Kooker's Classical Mix)
4. Andain - Beautiful Things (Markus Schulz Shadows of Coldharbour Mix)
5. Kyau & Albert - Are You Fine (Original Mix)
6. Nicol Sponberg - Resurrection (Gabriel & Dresden Mix)
7. Bart Claessen - First Light (Original Mix)
8. Dave 202 - Generate The Wave (Original Mix)
9. Lange vs. Gareth Emery - Another You Another Me (Original Mix)
10. Perpetous Dreamer - Sound of Goodbye (Simon Shaker Remix)


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

A mashed up electro set ive done if anyone wants to give it a listen, people who were at Friday @ the Discotheque will recognise a couple of the tunes.

Only download if you want to hear something different to mainstream electro/house.

1. Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas intro
2. Juiceboxxx & Dre skull - Center stage	
3. Estelle - Wait A Minute (Count of Monte Cristal & Sinden Remix)
4. Brodinski - Bad Runner (crookers Gone Electro Remix)
5. Losers Vs Candi Staton - Youve Got The Love
6. Simian Mobile Disco - Its The Beat (The Teenagers Remix)
7. Adam Tensta - My Daddy Cool (Cocotaxi Remix)
8. Dada Life - Big Time (Linus Loves Remix)
9. Juiceboxxx - Sweat (Blanche DuBious Remix)
10. Dj STV SLV - Girls Just Wanna Fix Up
11. Klaxons - Golden Skans (Switch Remix)
12. Men Without Hats - Safety Dance (Cap'nharry Bmore'd Mix)
13. Justice - D.A.N.C.E (Blaze's Nightmarish Remix)
14. Micheal Jackson - Beat It (Kid Nexus Remix)
15. FEADZ - Numanoid
16. The Doors - People Are Strange (Chew Fu Manjamango Remix)
17. Vitalic - La Rock
18. Nirvana - Lithium

Feedback good and bad welcome.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=53HXA3C3

Craig


----------



## atri

http://www.zshare.net/audio/8486690c9fe6b3/
new jungle hop mix
jungle hop 4
almost an hour of glitchy hip hop and dnb
get some!
tracklisting:

beats/songs......................................................pellas

bubba sparxx -ms new booty...............................jay -z-99problems
(ac/dc back in black loop)
smitty -diamonds on my neck
ludacris ft talib kwalli, the game -its like that.........T.I.P. -big things poppin
edIT -battling go go yubari in downtown la
rich boy -throw some D's(nappy vs benga dubstep rmx)
pussycat dolls -buttons........................................lil momma- lip gloss
spor and illy MC -thats that
kanye west -gold digger......................................big unk -walk it out
lil wayne -go dj
qwote -dont wanna fight......................................busta rhymes -woo-hah
mims- this is why im hot remix............................hurricane chris -a bay bay
dr dre -next episode...........................................dr dre -next episode
board bangers -cause the beats hot.....................lil mamma -G slide
matematics -grillz...............................................smitty ft twista and lil wayne -diamonds on my neck remix
spor -powder monkey.........................................eazy e -hittin switches (b real -A to the K loop)
snoop dogg -drop it like its hot remix....................missy elliot -work it
NWA -straight outta compton
luniz -I got 5 on it...............................................kelis -milkshake
spor -cyberpunk.................................................black rob -woah
pussycat dolls -beep


----------



## Scrimit

*been a while...*

it's been ages since i've posted a mix on here...i moved to Berlin, which changed my outlook on electronic music a bit.

this is the first mix i did with Ableton Live, and i tried to use the software's tools to make the mix smooth but interesting. lots of edits and effects.

ELECTRO/TECHNO/DUBSTEP/HIP HOP/DNB

DJ Emmett - "Moabit Mix Up"

Heinrichs & Hirtenfellner - Ear Worm
Modeselektor - Happy Birthday
TTC - Telephone
DJ Blaqstarr - Shake It To The Ground (Drop The Lime remix)
Daft Punk - Robot Rock (Soulwax remix)
Coldcut f. Roots Manuva - True Skool (Switch remix)
Siriusmo - Wow!
Flo-Rida f. T-Pain - Low (Nick Catchdubs Stoopit edit)
Tittsworth - Eye Whips Pussy
Tittsworth - Whips (remix)
Math Head - Do Damage (Passions remix)
Math Head - Drop It
Sean Palm - Pluce
Ghislain Poirier - Blazin (Modeselektor remix)
Kid Sister - Switch Board
Joker - J V Anderson
The Bug - Poison Dart (South Rakkas Crew remix)
Bonobo - Nightlite (Zero dB Reconstruction)
Mr. Vegas - Under Mi Sensi (retro mix)
DJ Kentaro - Tasogare Highway High
Flying Lotus - Tea Leaf Dancers

http://blog.djemmett.com
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moabit


----------



## trancetasy

can you handle it? not for weak heart 

*DJ HarmLess - Hard Fever*

dj harmless - hard fever.mp3 - 46.86MB



> tracklist: IN ORDER
> 
> Accenter - Can you feel it XTD version
> Jose Amnesia - The voyager (original mix)
> Sunchild - Nino Del Sol
> Flutlicht - The Fall(Short cut)
> Marc Aurel - Sound Of Love (rank 1 remix)
> Angel Of Death - Angel Of Death (Trance Mix)
> G&M Project - Control of your mind (flutlicht remix)
> Luca Antolini Dj - The Race (Hard Trance Mix)
> JamX & De Leon pres. Chaos Pt1 - Saxomatic (re work)
> Dumonde vs. Lange - Memory (original vocal mix)
> M.O.R.P.H. - Maximum Overdrive
> Dave 202 meets Dumonde - Singularity 2005 (dumonde club mix)
> Hennes & Cold - The sound of rock
> Starsplash - Encoded Decoded
> Andy Prinz - Chaos in Motion (DJ Spoke Remix)
> Marc Aurel - The sun (marc aurel original mix)
> Superdrivers - Pole Position
> Team deep - Morninglight 2004 [Greg Folter Remix]
> East Coast - We Are United [DJ Jochen Miller Remix]
> Rest Point - Running On The Waves (Original Mix)
> Nish - Sagittarius (Alphazone Remix)


----------



## stimutant

http://www.mediafire.com/?vkltiwrj9jg

jackie mittoo-el bang bang
rob acid-lovin`ya
scuba-subaqueous
satoshi tomiie-love in traffic(dark path rmx.)
skream-sublemonal
tiefschwarz&eric d`clark-blow(dub)
fehlfarben-die wilde dreizehn
bad company-bullet time
michael forshaw-cheerleaders(mark hawkins rmx.)
son kite-driveshaft
eat static-perverted science
quirk-dark matter
adam beyer-drumcode2.0
infected mushroom-hush mail(?)
depth charge-funkidope
infected mushroom-chaplin(?)
plug`n`play-warp 99
alien project&space cat - space jam
vernon-vernons wonderland
alien project-who has the marijuana?


----------



## Paralogic

Just a 10 minute mix of Oz hip hop and US breaks. The Oz stuff is M-Phazes Goald Coast Beat Smith vol 1 and 2, the b reaks are Peanut butter Wolf, DJ Babu, and MF DOOM. Credits to George from Union City for learnin the Ableton preset in 20 minutes and makin 1/3 of this mix possible (lol just let me play house while I still feel young). We made this so we could get kids in our area into a music scene outside the US, I think we did ok.

http://download.yousendit.com/5068154E18BF0E7D

Enjoy


----------



## stimutant

brainbug - box of dub 1+2 12.3.08

http://www.sendspace.com/file/4nngzv

a few tracks from these two compilations:
http://www.discogs.com/release/978364
http://www.discogs.com/release/1132542


----------



## christyxxx

*Bringing Back the MASTERMIX # 8 ATOMIC EDITZ EDITION*

Quite a few of my fans write me wanting to know when am I going to do an
OLD SCHOOL NEW YORK/CHICAGO FREESTYLE POWERMIX.
Strangely, while I have EVERY TOON EVER PLAYED ON MTV/VH1/TBS/FNV or OBSCURE "RANDOM" HIP HOP
TRACK every heard on a mixtape or on any "Sunday Night Rap Show", I have VERY LITTLE
FREESTYLE STUFF! So That means NO: Lil SUZY, Cornia, Cynthia,Judy/Liz Torres,Sa-Fire, Stevie B
MASTERMIXES / EDITCRAZY REMIXES till someone UPLOADS their Collection and sends it to me.
CD RIPS PREFERRED but whatever sounds CRYSTAL CLEAR will do.
SEND YOUR UPLOADED FREESTYLE CUTS LINK TO EDITCRAZY@HOTMAIL.COM
PUPPY LOVE/TRUE LOVE/SCHOOLYARD CRUSH MUCH??? YESSS=]=]=]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
GRANDMIXER SUPERNATURAL: BRINGING BACK THE MASTERMIX is a monthly series
of STUPID, DOPE, FRESH TO DEATH, MASTERMIXES!

COMING IN May 2008: Children of the EIGHTIES OLD SCHOOL POWERMIX # 1
Toonz from 1988 to 1994!!! (yeahh buddy!!!=]=]=])
and perhaps an EIGHTIES FREESTYLE POWERMIX or EDITMIXX
or maybe My TRIBUTE to 1983 (KTOY 91.7 fm) MASTERMIX
STILL No NEW MUSIC mix you ask???
I have not made a NEW MUSIC mix since December/January you tell me???
Prob not=[ Quadruple sorrys =[=[=[=[
New music will DEF reappear, but when is the question!
(When I get more INSTRUMENTALS is your most likely answer)

----------------------------------------------------------------
Since my fan like my EDITZ, I have decided to give all of you an
OVERDOSE OF OLD SCHOOL EIGHTIES EDITCRAZY MADNESS.
These editz are ATOMIC edits: They have that extra JUMP!!!; so
YOU MIGHT BE TO SCARED at first (I totally Understand);
So take it slow till you get used to it!

COLLECT THE WHOLE NEVERENDING SERIES SERIES

BRINGING BACK THE MASTERMIX VOLUME 8
contains:

1. GRANDMIXER SUPERNATURAL's: ATOMIC DISCO EDITZ # 1
Intro
1 POPCORN; Hot Butter
2 GIVE IT HERE; Wild Sugar
3 MORE MORE MORE; Andrea True Connection
4 LETS ALL CHANT; Michael Zager Band
5 BOOGIE NIGHTS; HeatWave
6 WALKING ON SUNSHINE; Rockers Revenge
7 BEST OF MY LOVE; The Emotions
8 GOOD TIMES; Chic
9 YOU SHOULD BE DANCING; Bee Gee's
10 EVERY 1's A WINNER; Hot Chocolate
11 CAN YOU FEEL IT; The Jacksons
12 DO YOU WANNA FUNK; Sylvester
13 LAY YOUR LOVE ON ME;Abba
14 PLAY THAT FUNKY MUSIC; Wild Cherry
15 BRICK HOUSE; Commodores
16 RING MY BELL;Anita Ward
17 MOMMA USED TO SAY; Junior
18 TO BE REAL; Cheryl Lynn

2. GRANDMIXER SUPERNATURAL's: LIKE WAY TOTALLY TUBULAR AWESOME 1980s MTV ATOMIC EDITZ # 1
Intro
1 CAPTAIN OF HER HEART; Double
2 ONE NIGHT IN BANGKOK; Murry Head
3 CAUSING A COMMOTION; Madonna
4 SISTER CHRISTIAN; Night Ranger
5 OWNER OF A LONELY HEART; Yes
6 SELF CONTROL; Laura Branigan
7 ROCK THE CASBAH; The Clash
8 DER KOMMISSAR; After the Fire
9 I RAN; Flock Of Seagulls
10 WE GOT THE BEAT; Go Go's
11 EYE OF THE TIGER; SURVIVOR
12 I CAN'T GO FOR THAT; Hall and Oats
13 VOICES CARRY; Till Tuesday
14 OUT OF TOUCH; Hall and Oats
15 DON'T YOU FORGET ABOUT ME; Simple Minds

3. GRANDMIXER SUPERNATURAL's: STUPID DEF ATOMIC REMIXES (EDITZ) # 3
intro
1 GET RETARDED; MC EZ and DJ Troup
2 YOU'RE A CUSTOMER; EPMD
3 GET PEPPED; Skinny Boys
4 RAGAMUFFIN HIP HOP; Asher D amd Daddy Freddy
5 COLORS; Ice T
6 ROCK THE BEAT; Derrick B
7 IT's MY TURN; Dezo Daz
7 GOOD AS GOLD; Robert S
8 COLD STUPID; New Choice
9 FROM DA GIDDY UP; Three Times Dope
10 LISTEN TO THE MAN; Kev E Kev and AK-B
11 THE REAL GRANDMASTER; The Two
12 DEVASTATION; Devastator
13 HEY LADIES; The Beastie Boys
14 KICK THE BALL; The Krown Rulers
http://BRINGINGBACKTHEMASTERMIX8.notlong.com
----------------------------------------------------------------------

BRINGING BACK THE MASTERMIX VOLUME 7
contains:

1. My BEST OF 2007 GRANDMIX
and
2. Going back to the EIGHTIES SUPERMIX

http://BRINGINGBACKTHEMASTERMIX7.notlong.com
----------------------------------------------------

BRINGING BACK THE MASTERMIX VOLUME 6
contains: 4 25 Minute segments of THE BEST MIXING YOU WILL EVER HEAR
DONE BY GRANDMIXER SUPERNATURAL!!!
featuring:
CUTS FROM TODAY AND THE EIGHTIES IN THE SUPERMIX!!
and
A classic mix from 1994 by GRANDMIXER GMS!!!

http://BRINGINGBACKTHEMASTERMIX6.notlong.com
--------------------------------------------------------

BRINGING BACK THE MASTERMIX VOLUME 5
contains:
90z KIDZ OLD SCHOOL (97-02) POWERMIX
MADD PHAT NEW SCHOOL EDITZ # 1
MADD PHAT NEW SCHOOL EDITZ # 2
link:
http://BRINGINGBACKTHEMASTERMIX5.notlong.com
-----------------------------------------------

BRINGING BACK THE MASTERMIX VOLUME 4
contains:
NUTHING BUT THE NEW STUFF POWEMIX
OLD SCHOOL 1980s MTV POWERMIX
link:
http://BRINGINGBACKTHEMASTERMIX4.notlong.com
-----------------------------------------------------
BRINGING BACK THE MASTERMIX VOLUME 3
contains:
Grandmixer Supernaturals BIRTHDAY MASATERMIX
link:
http://BRINGINGBACKTHEMASTERMIX3.notlong.com
-----------------------------------------------------
BRINGING BACK THE MASTERMIX VOLUME 2
contains:
NEW SCHOOL POWERMIX
link:
http://BRINGINGBACKTHEMASTERMIX2.notlong.com
-----------------------------------------------------
BRINGING BACK THE MASTERMIX VOLUME 1: THE EIGHTIES EDITION!
contains:
STUPID DEF OLD SCHOOL EDITZ # 1
STUPID DEF OLD SCHOOL EDITZ # 2
OLD SCHOOL POWERMIX
link:
http://BRINGINGBACKTHEMASTERMIX1.notlong.com
----------------------------------------------------

NEW SCHOOL, OLD SCHOOL, ROCK, CONTRY, CLUB/HOUSE, 1980s MTV NEW WAVE
and aything elese I can Think of to throw in the MIXXXX!
I also rock the FUNKY LATIN RASCAL STUTTER EDITZ FOR ALL
YOU EDIT FREAKZ IN THE AUDIENCE!



MISSING A VOLUME??? WANT TO SUSCRIBE FOR FUTURE VOLUMES???

RADIO PROGRAMERS WANT TO MAKE ME PART OF THEIR RADIO STATION ON AIR MIX STAFF?

go to:
http://grandmixersupernatural.blogspot.com/
http://myspace.com/grandmixer_supernatural
http://www.myspace.com/mastermixergrandmixersupernatural
http://feeds.feedburner.com/~u/Grandmixer_Supernatural


EMAIL: EDITCRAZY@hotmail.com


FEEL FREE TO:
0.TELL ALL YOUR FRIENDS ABOUT THESE MIXES
1.Transfer any of my mixes to your CD/IPOD,
2.Play on your "RADIO PROGRAM",
3.Post this link anywhere you want!
============================================================================
Other DJ names I have use previous to my GMS moniker:
My first DJ name: DJ Pony Pone
My Second DJ Name: DJ ADS (Attention Deficit Syndrome) The "Quick Mix" Master =]
My Third DJ Name: DJ Bass Boy Sold my mixes in the SOURCE MAGAZINE
from my adventures as DJ Bass Boy I Became what you all now know as:
--------------------------------------------------------------------
My FOURTH/CURRENT DJ Name: GRANDMIXER SUPERNATURAL!!!! =]=]=]=]
===========================================================================

THE GRANDSCRATCHER???
Some of you (My more recent fans) have asked : Do I Cut, Scratch, Transform,Beat Juggle and all that mess?
YES!!! =]=]=]
I do all of that (as my longtime fans know) but it would be to TIME CONSUMING
to do it with the current set up I got now so I just skip it!

If anybody knows on a MOUSEPAD scratch program I would be greatly interested in using it!
so let me know! =]=]=]


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

Darkish Electro House mix...

http://www.sendspace.com/file/psajc8

1. Aaren San - Fertilizer (Miles Dyson Remix)
2. Jude Sebastian - Rubber Man (Miles Dyson Remix)
3. Kid Dub - Tetris (Tocadisco Remix)
4. Dan Rouge - Time To Rock
5. Rob Mooney - Spook Racket 
6. Steve Angello - Trix (Tocadisco Remix)
7. Aaren San - Discotech (Miles Dyson Remix)
8. Tocadisco - Better Begin (Amo & Navas Remix)
9. Filo & Peri - The Anthem feat. Lumiere (Thomas Gold Remix)
10. The Presets Vs. Garth Emery - Another People (Tonga Mashup)


----------



## Djchris

*Crazik - Night Session 007 (March 2008)*

Crazik - Night Session 007 (March)

01- Talisman & Hudson - Leaving Planet Earth (Dousk Remix)
02- Glenn Morrison - No Sudden Moves (Original Mix)
03- Adam K and Soha – Twilight (original mix revisited)
04- Deadmau5 - not Exactly (Original mix)
05- Lens - Beyond the shadows (Moonbeam remix)
06- Oliver Moldan & Jerome Isma-Ae - Five Five Zero (Kaiser Souzai Remix)
07- Josh Gabriel - Summit (Christopher Norman Remix)
08- Calvin Harris - Merrymaking At My Place (Deadmau5 Dub)
09- Kid dub – Tetris (Tocadisco edit)
10- Etienne de Crécy – Punk
11- Simian Mobile Disco – Hustler (extended club mix)

download:
http://www.crazik.com/download_mix_nightsession007.htm

old sets:
http://www.crazik.com/dl.htm

website:
http://www.crazik.com


----------



## randy912

*My ten minute mix on YouTube*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uvsoP0h8Ca0

Tell me what'cha think guys!

P.L.UR.


----------



## raven_moonshae

*Raven Moonshe- Another World Mix-cd*






Greetings bluelighters 
Open Yourself for an epic trip thru the worlds beyond.


Tracklist:
01. Puzique - Suite 9 (Original Mix)
02. Matzak - Blackout (Original Mix)
03. Booka Shade - Darko (Bookas Funk Da Funk Mix)
04. Delon & Dalcan - Beyond Clouds (Original Mix)
05. Mark Mendes - Beneath You (Original Mix)
06. Koletzki and Meindl - Tiger (Original Mix)
07. Dada Life - Sweeter Than Fever (Style of The Eye Remix)
08. Junkie XL - Not Enough feat. Willoughby 
    (Nicole Morier Dub Mix)
09. Booka Shade - Planetary (Club Mix)
10. Alex Gopher - Aurora (Riot in Belgium & Knightlife Remix)
11. Brush & Wagner - Call The Preacher (Solee Remix)
12. Stephan Hinz - Diescinerum (Original Mix)
13. Diskjokke - Folk I Farta (Original Mix)
14. Soren LaRue - The Coming (Torin Remix)

Total time: 67:10

http://rapidshare.com/files/102776727/dj_raven_-_another_world.mp3


----------



## atri

took you long enough
dling now


----------



## StarOceanHouse

randy912 said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=uvsoP0h8Ca0
> 
> Tell me what'cha think guys!
> 
> P.L.UR.



That was a nice little mix. nice work with the mini kaos padd kiddo


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/rmpy76

1. zion train - love revolutionary (pier paolo polcari's "home again"-mix)
2. burial - unite
3. tj rehmi - mera therapy
4. jacob miller - healing of the nation
5. dillinger - transcope
6. skream - sublemonal
7. caspa - rubber chicken
8. shpongle - botanical dimensions
9. sesto sento - sneaky sneaky (tryptich rmx.)
10. gms - juice by gms
11. vic on injection - welcome to space
12. burial - wounder
13. item one - 1.000 dm/min.
14. sandman - holy flip
15. schall & rauch - lichtleiter
16. gms - hyperactive
(17.daft punk - one more time)


----------

